#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(nalioth/#ubuntu-ops) who owns ubuntulog ?
<Jucato> I thought Seveas did?
<nalioth> nope
<Jucato> well, I am never right, right?
<nalioth> sure ya are, Jucato 
<jdong> more often than I am :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> oh jdong good you're here
<jdong> uh oh
<Jucato> just wanted to ask what are the requirements to be mods of a loco sub forum?
<jdong> AFAIK good general reputation/character, and approval from the owner of the loco subforum
<jdong> barring any technical limitations of vbulletin
<Jucato> jdong: other than those :)
<Jucato> CoC?
<jdong> I think that's all that's required
<Jucato> need to sign the CoC too right?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> preferably they should have a history at the forums, or somewhere else that we can skim over....
<Jucato> ah that won't be a problem I guess
<Jucato> thanks. we might be applying for a sub forum
<Jucato> operative word: might
<jdong> ah, excellent :)
<Jucato> thanks again jdong
<Jucato>  :)
<jdong> not a problem
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> dealt with.
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> also dealt with. same idiot.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> Dog, it's Night of the Dribbling Idiots over in #u
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Lovely. the flooding goof I just removed from #u has just told me it plans to come back 'with it's other connection'...
<Madpilot> I'm going to leave that potential entertainment to someone else. G'night, all.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<temper> could u please unban me on #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> temper: i suggest waiting for DBO, why were you spamming the channel with links anyway?
<gnomefreak> temper: that is bad
<temper> gnomefreak, i didnt spam with links.. i had a huge lag so i was typing words randomly
<temper> like a , ad, aawd asdas d
<gnomefreak> no you didnt
<temper> i am sorry about that
<temper> my nick was abhishek then
<gnomefreak> temper: the links you were spamming mess up browser
<gnomefreak> no it was tempermental from hte logs
<abhishek> i am sure i was abhishek
<gnomefreak> ah ok your nick was related to someone else
<abhishek> so could u please unban me
<gnomefreak> hold on il looking at something
<gnomefreak> when were you banned?
<abhishek> umm less than 3 hrs
<abhishek> about 2 i suppose
<abhishek> ohh i mean about 4 hrs ago
<gnomefreak> any reason you were randomly typing things?
<abhishek> my wireless was laggin  heavily.. so i couldnt figure if my messages were going or not
<abhishek> xchat must have buffered all of them and sent in one go or something
<gnomefreak> abhishek: normally its best if the person that bans you unbans you, please dont do it again and give me a few minutes i am right in the middle of something maybe 2-3 minutes
<abhishek> ok.. thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> ok try it
<abhishek> thankyou... i can connect to it now
<gnomefreak> just please dont do it again
<abhishek> ok
<d3v1ldice> ola
<Gary> arghhh not the damn ola's again
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> hows things Gary?
<Gary> okay, feeling very catty today (ie allergic to my cat)
<Gary> just washed the kitchen floor, woo go me, so domesticated 
<jussi01> heh... not fun
<jussi01> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> tokj called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ljl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<LjL> stupid #ubuntu-read-topic that doesn't let me change nicks
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<LjL> gah!
<PriceChild> Congrats on MOTUship Amaranth!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> PriceChild: thanks
<PriceChild> Hey pcmacman, can I help?
<PriceChild> ah tis only pici...
<LjL> hah
<LongPointyStick> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/clear
<ubot3> LongPointyStick: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalioth> interesting.
<Hobbsee> (damn irssi)
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> irssi is inocent i tell ya :)
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<xula> ola
<xula> no ay nadie
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<nerea> ggg
<nerea> ooooooooooooooooooo+
<nerea> o
<nerea> o
<nerea> ooo
<nerea> o
<nerea> o
<nerea> o
<Pici> ola
<jussi01> lol
<Pici> That was just pathetic
<jrib> why not just forward 83.230 right to #ubuntu-es?
<Tm_T> jrib: and ban there?
<mc44> jrib: because they are just trolls
<jrib> all of 83.230?
<mc44> so ban them outright I say ;)
<Pici> Why not ban alltogether and if they have a problem, let them come to -ops
<mc44> jrib: have you seen one join here which wasnt?
<jrib> mc44: no, but...
<Pici> Just like we do with all the normal bans.
<mc44> jrib: then using induction QED :P
<jdong> this ban-forward-slap 83.230 conversation is just as predictable as the olas themselves....
<jdong> anyone else noticed that?
<mc44> jdong: ola!
<jdong> k tal
<Pici> chica?
<mc44> ban jdong instead
* j-dizzle grumbles
<Pici> We didnt ban you...
<j-dizzle> I understand
<j-dizzle> the building hosting my proxy went power poof :)
<Pici> Wow, thats amazing.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> nice timing =)
<j-dizzle> yes indeed
<j-dizzle> it's almost like the staffer-droids have access to power switches in the media lab :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<STEEPER> OLA
<STEEPER> MSN?
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jdong> ooh a caps one
<jdong> that's new....
<jdong> and MSN's new too....
<Hobbsee> even using ubuntu xchat.
<jdong> ooh
<jdong> improving
<jdong> before long, we'll get coherent sentences
<Hobbsee> oh, they even query now.
<Hobbsee> where's LjL when you need him?
<jdong> lol
<jdong> babelfish!
<Hobbsee> well, i can translate ola.  i wen tto spain :P
* jdong pats Hobbsee on the back
<jdong> I'm proud
<jdong> I can translate MSN too. I've been to hell.
* Hobbsee praises the mighty babelfish.
<jdong> he left :)
<Hobbsee> actually had a conversation with that guy - was able to explain a couple of things
<jdong> you should've seen if you could ask if he's the same guy
<jdong> or a group of them.
<Hobbsee> yeah, before he left
<Hobbsee> i think he left cos i said that this isnt a place to make friends, that myspace was a better one.
* Hobbsee BABELFISH FTW!
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> now myspace is gonna get even worse!
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> it's already bad.
<jdong> couldn't get any worse, right? :D
<Hobbsee> nope
<ubotu> macogw called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> Did you ask him why he thought it was a good channel to "OLA" in?
<Hobbsee> no, didnt get that far
<Hobbsee> Pici: http://rafb.net/p/ewGpyf54.html
<jdong> Pici: come on, it's their first online date... take it slow!
* jdong ducks
<jdong> Pici: she doesn't even give her MSN on first date
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<macarenadiezma> hola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<monset1995> monset
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> I'm breaking the rules.
<Amaranth> I'm putting coz on permanent ignore.
<PriceChild> Amaranth, btw i think you can turn off hilights... on gutsy?
<Amaranth> eh?
<PriceChild> settings > preferences, alerts
<PriceChild> then "nicks not to hilight"
<Pici> Has yoman said anything here... ever?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> PriceChild: him highlighting me is not a problem
<Amaranth> PriceChild: other people saying things and him being a prick when I come to check is the problem
<PriceChild> I guess I took your words too literally then :)
<PriceChild> coz_ is a strange one... haven't seen him lately though
<Amaranth> he hides in #compiz-fusion
<Amaranth> if he wasn't so 'helpful' I'd just get rid of him
<Pici> Eh, if its not an #*buntu* channel, is it really breaking the rules?
* Amaranth forgot how to do a forward ban
<Amaranth> /mode +b #channel foo!*@*!#channel2 ?
<PriceChild> Amaranth, /mode +b *!*@*!#channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> I am so getting in trouble...
<Pici> What did you do?
<Amaranth> forward banned him from #compiz-fusion to ##windows
<Amaranth> that way no script will autounban him and he has to figure it out
<Amaranth> Some fool made him an op there...
<Amaranth> PriceChild: #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> Amaranth, yeah yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> ompaul: !
<ompaul> ikonia, !
<ikonia_> you're back
* Mez yawns
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Gary> PriceChild, whats the ban on coz for?  he been naughty?
<PriceChild> Gary, him and amaranth had a tiff in #compiz-fusion(-dev), he came in #ubuntuforums, "greeted" amar, then left...
<PriceChild> I know him from a while ago... and I'm just not having it.
<Gary> he is normally okay
<LjL> Gary btw, it's most probably unrelated with you really, but yesterday a guy with nickname 'gary' joined #kubuntu and immediately asked who the "moderators" were (he "was just curious")
<Gary> LjL, that was not me
<LjL> that was clear enough
<Gary> I do find my nick is used a lot though
<LjL> i just found the combination of using your nick *and* asking about ops fishy
<Gary> yeah, but i'm not a op there
<Gary> just kick im on sight next time, tell him to get his own nick :p
<LjL> heh
<Gary> eeek, new gpu driver, brb
<LjL> see you on irssi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> ompaul: you still there
<ompaul> ikonia, I am
<ikonia> I'm online
<nalioth> what a coincidence.
<ikonia> shock horror
<LjL> yiikes, i'm online too! must be a conspiracy
<ikonia> I'm keeping my eye's out for the fbi
<ompaul> LjL, why is it always the same guys believe in conspiracy?
<ikonia> anti-castro pigions saying "coo coo"
<ompaul> haha
<LjL> ompaul: i won't give you the answer you're expecting
<ompaul> LjL, that happens to be the Yodo protocol
<ompaul> *Yoda
<ikonia> do or do not
<ikonia> there is no try
<ikonia> and that is why you fail
<ompaul> there is only one fail lets see 
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> see
<ikonia> you are wise ubotu, but you are not a jedi yet
<ompaul> ahh so it is ubotu the grasshopper
<ompaul> whod a thunk it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
* aubade rolls.
<nixternal> blood thirsty animals...all of ya!
<nixternal> :p
<Tm_T> :(
<aubade> woooo, op fight in offtopic.
<Gary> really
<PriceChild> haha look at gary "ducking"
<ubotu> Xero called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> crazies today
<Amaranth> next month is going to be really fun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> erm, wrong channel...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Amaranth> and now comes the PM
<mc44> Amaranth: he's giving you even better links in PM?
<mc44> don't keep them to yourself ;)
<Amaranth> mc44: I wish ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> you preverts!
<gnomefreak> we had a bot attack i take it?
<Pici> Yep.
<gnomefreak> i have a crap load of dcc on my server screen
* gnomefreak misses the good stuff
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah it was fun
<LjL> a guy said, "is this a netsplit?" when they joined
<gnomefreak> look like 15 of there here
<gnomefreak> lol
<LjL> and like the idiot i am, i scrolled up to check
<LjL> while i was scrolled up... =)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Pici> I just added seconds to my timestamps, otherwise its hard to tell what happened when.
<LjL> that's essential
<Pici> Especially because I stick all the joins/parts into a different window.
<LjL> hmmm, that's an interesting idea
<LjL> i mean, stupid, but interesting
<Pici> Only for #ubuntu, I usually use irssi through ssh in a smallish window so I can't see stuff well otherwise.
<LjL> Pici: ... why?
<LjL> is that a PDA?
<Pici> Because I'm using it from work...
<Pici> No, a regular computer.
<LjL> ah, work. that scary place people keep talking about.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<Pici> yoman_69: Can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-25
<tonyyarusso> Pici: how do you put joins/parts in another window?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: http://wouter.coekaerts.be/site/irssi/wclf
<Pici> Explains it better than I can.
<tonyyarusso> neat
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jmillionator> roar, pricey!
<LjL> ahum
<LjL> did i set any weird modes in #ubuntu and not noticed?
<LjL> nobody's been talking for... longer than usual
<tonyyarusso> Was wondering the same thing
<tonyyarusso> 10 solid minutes now
<jmillionator> feature.
<PriceChild> its quiet....
<Pici> break the silence then...
<jmillionator> someone name a body part!
<tonyyarusso> Pici: none of us want to ;)
<Pici> I know ;)
<PriceChild> /mode #ubuntu's to be sure
<Pici> I saw it.
<PriceChild> awwww :(
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah, i did that twice... :P
* nalioth suspects it's +ljl
<jmillionator> +ola :)
<LjL> jmillionator: so right
<LjL> (well you aren't there, but there's just been a hola)
<LjL> with h though
<Pici> jmillionator: I stifled a laugh here in class because of that...
<jmillionator> lol :)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: bah
<tonyyarusso> :P
<LjL> all my fault, i know
<LjL> and the woodchucks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> jmillionator: could you PLEASE pick a nick and stick with it for > 10 minutes?
<jmillionator> lol :)
<jmillionator> I like changing it up once in a while
<jmillionator> speaking of which.... I want a new one...
<jmillionator> can you unlink a name without switching to it?
<jmillionator> oh yes
<the_dong> whoo
<the_dong> behold! the_dong 
<the_dong> oh Pricey would love this one
* nalioth eyes jdong
* the_dong whimpers back to his corner
<Pici> sometimes a cigar is just a cigar
<the_dong> so, how's your day been, nalioth? :)
<mneptok> the_dong: i wasn't joking
<the_dong> it's once per week max...
<mneptok> the_dong: if you want to be recognized as a community person, stop changing names with the wind.
<the_dong> alright, I'll cut down on my names :)
<nalioth> and since we're on the subject, one should choose nicks that don't mean 'other things'
<the_dong> it wasn't meant to have that connotation...
<nalioth> but if nobody knows who you are, that is exactly the first thing that is thought
<jdong> back to normal
<mneptok> thank you.
<jdong> sure thing
<Pici> Normal is a relative term...
<nalioth> especially when mneptok is using the term (but he still has a point)
<jdong> point taken.
<mneptok> i used the term "normal?"
* mneptok scrolls
<mneptok> DID NOT!!
<jdong> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: the bleeping pastebin is claiming I'm a spammer again (yes, JS is on)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> @now London
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: September 25 2007, 07:07:50 - Next meeting: Server Team meeting in 8 hours 52 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> @now London
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: September 25 2007, 08:17:31 - Next meeting: Server Team meeting in 7 hours 42 minutes
* stdin made pdpc some money today :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jon__> Hello can somebody help me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<jon__> can somebody help me?
<Madpilot> iownyou, ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Agent_bob called the ops in #kubuntu
<ikonia> can someone please keep a trak on damian@210.56.68.45 as he is a time wasting person who trys to get ubuntu to support non-ubuntu issues by telling lies
<mc44> er, also see cirkit in -devel
<ikonia> ok he's back in #ubuntu now under the nick DAMIANL
* rob looks
<rob> has he been banned yet?
<ikonia>  DAMIANL> ill just change my nick and ip if im banned
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> but he's trying
<Pici> I asked cirkit to join here, lets see if he actually does...
<Gary> ikonia, best to not answer him now
<rob> ikonia, just let him go now, I will keep an eye on him
<ikonia> he ignored
<rob> yup, suspected as much
<ikonia> just worth pointing out, he's "hi guys I need help with ubuntu" then he later admits he's not running ubuntu and doing other stuff and just wanted help
<ikonia> then gets all rude and offensive when he's caught out 
<rob> yup, we get them from time to time
<ikonia> he left, hence why I said "keep an eye out for" then 10 minutes later came back as his current nick
<ikonia> rob any time your ready ;)
<rob> I'm looking, he hasn't done anything wrong thus far
* rob +q's him
<ikonia> stegf alrady did it; )
<rob> did what?
<ikonia> muted him
<ikonia> banned
<rob> he just quit, so let me know if he comes back to #ubuntu
<rob> nah that was me, check your scrollback
<ikonia> yeah he was banned
<ikonia> was it
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> scrolled quick
<Pici> +b %*!*@* = muted 
<ikonia> Pici: happened quick, missed part of it
<rob> or just +q
<Pici> well, yes.
<ikonia> is damianl the same guy ?
<rob> was, I klined him
<ikonia> just seen it
<ikonia> sorry, I'm lagging
<Gary> lol, cheers rob 
<rob> :) np
<ikonia> he's back as dn4
<ikonia> no he's not
<ikonia> sorry
<rob> hmm kbrooks is around though
<dinamizador> hello
<Pici> WOW!! English!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> yoman_, can i help?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> is there any freenode staff around, or ubuntu ops awake as stats p is borked on irssis
<Pici> From what I understand, stats p is not an accurate statistic of how many staff are around.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: what's the subject of the inquiry?
<ikonia> there is a use in #ubuntu #Out constantly track to ask people who to hack machines, sniff ssh passwords etc etc etc, and looking for channels to discuss breaking into systems
<ikonia> in #ubuntu called "out" that should read
<ikonia> he keeps going on about where to discuss and learn 
<nalioth> not a staff problem, ikonia 
<ikonia> I thought "illegal" stuff was staff
<ikonia> apologies
<nalioth> 'hacking' isn't illegal (in fact, it's how we got linux in the first place"
<nalioth> bleh
<nalioth> it is, however, off topic in #ubuntu 
<jdong> I don't think it's appropriate to discuss techniques of intrusion in ubuntu channels though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> nalioth asking to be taught how to crack peoples passwords and sniff ssh connections stuck me as breaking the freenode rules
<ikonia> hence why I asked for staff, my bad
<ikonia> sorry
* tonyyarusso watches
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> < OuT> ssh cia.gov ahahahha ;)
<ikonia> still going on abou tit
<ikonia> it
<Pici> not anymore
<mc44> jrib: zomg he's gonna hack u nows
<ikonia> jrbi was too quick 
<jdong> gasp, cia.gov doesn't listen on ssh?
<jdong> lol
<Pici> jdong: They're probably listening on telnet...
<jdong> probably not a good idea to nmap em....
<mc44> jdong: unless you fancy a holiday in cuba
<jdong> I love vacations ;-)
<mc44> this one may involve torture via looped Barney the Dinosaur ;)
<jdong> sounds like babysitting my sister :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> could someone tell me how to give a reason when you kick/ban someone?
<LjL> jussi01: /kick nickname reason   /remove #channel nickname :reason
<jussi01> LjL: thanks a lot!! :)
<LjL> but then who says there has to be a reason
<jussi01> hehee...
<jussi01> so what does /remove do? is that a ban?
<LjL> no, it's a weird form of kick that's commonly used on freenode
<jussi01> oh...ok
<jdong> what's the difference between kick and remove, exactly?
* jussi01 wonders that as well
<LjL> it makes the user's IRC client believe he just parted instead of being kicked
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (this is a kick)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> nice
<jussi01> and banning?
<Pici> hehe
<LjL>  /mode #channel +b nickmask!identmask@hostmask
<jdong> interesting....
<LjL> of, with most clients, just /ban nickname
<jdong> so does it defeat autorejoin or something?
<LjL> s/of/or/
<LjL> the kicking always has to be done separately
<LjL> jdong: yeah basically that's why it exists as far as i can think
<jdong> ah, ok
<jussi01> ahh, thats nice
<jdong> of course probably a lot of those autorejoin scripts have made workarounds for /remove...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Plus it doesnt add an extra entry in the bantracker if you ban them too
<LjL> not many yet, i think
<LjL> *some* have
<LjL> Pici: it doesn't? that must be a new feature though
<Pici> I dont think it does... I couldnt be wrong
<nalioth> jussi01: /remove may not work
<LjL> well, something like that has been considered for a while
<LjL> hm?
<nalioth> it's a freenode only command (that i'm aware of)
<jussi01> nalioth: why so?
<LjL> ah
<LjL> hola!
<Pici> Aloha!
<nalioth> jussi01: the actual command is /quote remove #channel NICK :reason
<jussi01> nalioth: I dont operate on other networks..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> :)
<LjL> ah well yes, not all clients will take straight /remove that's true
<jussi01> nalioth: ahhh...nice
<Pici> There was an english speaker for 83.230 earlier... but they just said Hello and quit.
<nalioth> jussi01: many folks alias all that to /remove (and forget who they're talking to, or where they are)
<jussi01> nalioth: cool. thanks
<LjL>  /remove-last-person-who-highlighted-me
<jussi01> lol
<jdong> that's pretty cool
* nalioth breaks LjL and his /remove-last-person-who-highlighted-me
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ping
<jussi01> and i assume you can just use /unban also?
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee! 
<nalioth> jussi01: no. a ban != a quiet
<LjL>  /names ; /exec -o echo /kick cut -f `/dev/urandom` channel.log
<Daviey> owww i like that
<Hobbsee> how does one get the bug adding the bugtracker stuff on a certain channel to ubotu?
<LjL> jussi01: yes but you normally need to fill in the whole hostmask for that, a nick is not enough
<jussi01> LjL: oh. ok then
<nalioth>   /unban will not work for a quiet
<Pici> Hobbsee: Thats the one part of the ubotu code that I havent looked at.  
<LjL> most clients will have a window that lists all bans, somewhere
<Daviey> LjL: might also be a good idea to stop it /kick' yourself :)
<Hobbsee> i suspect one needs to be an admin to enable it
<LjL> nalioth: well if you put in the hostmask right, it should
<LjL> Daviey: that wouldn't be fair
<nalioth> LjL: we are 'teaching' here.  do not assume prior knowledge
<LjL> nalioth: well but for that matter, /unban will not even work for bans i suspect, if you don't put the full hostmask in
<jdong> nalioth: speaking of /unban, why doesn't it work for a % ban?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b ljl!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> meh, that's all my client can do with /ban :)
<jdong> IMO irssi's /unban is really weak :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b ljl!*@*]  by LjL
<nalioth> jdong: because %bans are freenode specific, to my knowledge
<jdong> nalioth: ah ok, I guess Seveas has spoiled me with chanserv.py
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> ah, i have /ban -domain
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b -domain!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> except the /unban version isn't there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jussi01> Hobbsee:  @config channel #ubuntustudio plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<Hobbsee> [01:38]  <ubotu> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-testing,op capability.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: need to be an admin.  damn
<jussi01> Hobbsee: sorry... that I cant help with... :(
<Pici> I thought Seveas already turned the bugsnarfer on for studio...
<jussi01> Pici: he did... Hobbsee wants #ubuntu-testing
* Pici shrugs
* jussi01 goes to watch some tele
<Pici> LjL: I think the rootirc factoid should remove the sudo reference...
<LjL> Pici: uhm, think they'll think it means they should irc with sudo?
<Pici> Quite likely.
<LjL> !no rootirc is <reply> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<PriceChild> Pici++
<Pici> Who what?
<PriceChild> I agree :)
<LjL> !rootirc
<ubotu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Pici> ljl is my mother?
<LjL> !b | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostname.
<Pici> ;p
<jprieto> hola
<LjL> jprieto: hola
<Pici> aloha
<jprieto> hola
<mneptok> olaaaaaaaaa
<mneptok> oh la
<mneptok> oh? la?
<mneptok> oh! la!
<mc44> oooooo  oooh la la la
<santi> santi
<LjL> ljl
<fernandotorres> 4333
<fernandotorres> KOOOOOOOOOOO
<fernandotorres> OOOO
<fernandotorres> I9
<fernandotorres> UI
<Pici> Ah.  I see. 
<Pici> Greetings.
<francis> ola
<jdong> k tal?
<jdong> too late
<LjL> join ##metabot and tell me if i'm allowed to redirect 83.230 to there :P
<jdong> wait is that an auto-kliner?
<jdong> I'm not falling for that again!
<LjL> jdong, no :)
* jdong sits back and continues to second-guess LjL :)
<LjL> i *think* i'd get klined if i did that
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> what's the reason behind those auto-kline channels?
<jdong> they do exist right?
<LjL> who knows
<LjL> i mean, "of course not"
<LjL> as staff would say
<jdong> rofl
<mneptok> that seems harsh.
<sacata> ola
<LjL> guten tag
<Pici> shalom
<si> ola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b si!*@*!##metabot]  by LjL
* si was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b si!*@*!##metabot]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> uhm interesting, they don't follow redirects parently
<Pici> Thats because it didnt try to rejoin
<LjL> and the version reply still claims xchat on ubuntu
<LjL> ah it doesn't by default? thought it did, everybody i know using xchat autorejoins :P
<Pici> Have they all been xchat on Ubuntu? 
<LjL> no idea
<LjL> most of the times i cann
<bmose> ola
<LjL> not do a VERSION in time
<LjL> but this one does, too
<LjL> ola
<bmose> abla en espaol
<LjL> un poquito
<LjL> o es un ordre?
<bmose> kien eres?
<LjL> soy LjL
<LjL> no sabes quien es LjL?
<bmose> keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<bmose> noooooooooo
<LjL> bien no importa
<LjL> utilizas ubuntu?
<bmose> no
<LjL> no?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bmose> como te llamas
<LjL> sino por que tu programa de IRC dice que estas utilizando xchat en ubuntu?
<avelo> hola
<LjL> me llamo LjL, lo ves
<avelo> kien eres?
<bmose> si
<LjL> ya me lo has preguntao
<avelo> no yo soy otra nia
<LjL> verdad?
<avelo> pero en el chat sale todo junto
<LjL> y como sabes qui el OLTRO ya me lo pregunt?!
<avelo> xk estoy en el guadalinfo con la nia
<bmose> k dices
<avelo> k es mi amiga belen
<LjL> ah bueno
<avelo> entonces kien eres?
<LjL> as voy a banarvos todos juntos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<avelo> hola
<avelo> de nuevo belen
<Pici> So?
<LjL> so, more and more convinced they're trolls
<LjL> when you actually start talking to them, "magically" another one of them joins
<LjL> unless they part immediately
<eea> MKLKLJK
<LjL> this one has another IP, though
<eea> JK+
<eea> IO
<eea> IO+OP
<eea> '
<LjL> eea: que dices?
<eea> NADA 
<LjL> eea: creo que to teclado sea roto
<eea> AWR 
<eea> YMLO+
<eea> 78999999999999999999999999999999999C 
<eea> TYYYYYYY
<eea> TY
<eea> TYJU
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eea> TYJU
<eea> TYJ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eea> TYTYJ
<eea> TJYU
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eea> YJ
* eea was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
<jdong> does that get slightly irksome for you guys?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> jdong: i find it plenty fun
<jussi01> wow... that was slightly more than ola
<jdong> lol, that last one was quite entertaining
<Pici> Thats because LjL pissed them off
<LjL> me? i just told him i thought maybe his keyboard was broken
<LjL> was trying to do him a favor
<jdong> :)
<Pumpernickel> ^^
* jdong works on his spanish phrasebook....
<jdong> /kick => keyboard broken
<LjL> =)
* jussi01 kicks his bot in the pants! ggrrrrr
<LjL> don't be bad to bots, for bots can be bad to you
<jussi01> does anyone know how to tame bots?
<LjL> i don't know what the word 'tame' itself means
<jdong> I think it's a Theora encoder....
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> tame=make it listen to me
* jdong goes back to productive things :)
<jdong> jussi01: I'm in ur ubotu taming ur factoids?
<LjL> it listens, it just won't bother doing it
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> LjL: lol
<jussi01> well if someone feels like it.... #dib5sn
* jdong doesn't trust randomly joining named channels ;-)
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> its annoying - it wond even recognise addhostmask :(
<LjL> jussi01: only if you join ##metabot
<PriceChild> yoman_, can i help?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> He'll be back...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<LjL> yoman_, speak or leave
<gnomefreak> LjL: good luck with that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> he will return
<gnomefreak> always does
* gnomefreak brb testing beta installer
<PriceChild> might have incoming...
<PriceChild> "davy_jones"
<Davy_Jones> hi all
<Davy_Jones> i want to to contest a ban
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, one moment, let us review the logs.
<PriceChild> ping Pici 
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, do you know why you were banned?
<Davy_Jones> i think
<Davy_Jones> so?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> So why do you think you were banned Davy_Jones?
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, so when did this ban happen and from what channel?
<Davy_Jones> because i said bad things
<PriceChild> ompaul, i've got it on the ban tracker
<Davy_Jones> from #ubuntu-offtopic about 2 months ago
<ompaul> ahh
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: so what should i do to contest the ban?
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, patience, let ompa.ul read up on logs
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, have you read the ubuntu-irc guidelines?
* ompaul has read it
<PriceChild> and it as 1 month ago, not 2
<Davy_Jones> no, but i'm pretty sure i can get banned from any channel by saying that
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, have you read the ubuntu-irc guidelines?
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: no
<ompaul> !guidlines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidlines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: where can i get the link?
<ompaul> !guidelines
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> gotcha :)
<ompaul> with a full on typo as well ;-)
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, go read those, get them in your head and then say when done please :)
<PriceChild> ompaul, not on my screen ;)
<ompaul> PriceChild, I pity your lag
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: ok
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, i'm pretty sure the "ubuntu code of conduct" is linked to in there, but just to reinforce it, please also read http://ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: but that's too perfect.. people get anger emotions sometimes
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, and its at those times, that you should realise this is just the internet...
<PriceChild> It really isn't ever worth getting annoyed at random people half way across the world during discussions that happen in -offtopic
<Davy_Jones> i see
<Davy_Jones> ok, i skimmed through the code of conduct
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: am i set?
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, the important bit is do you agree to abide by them?
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: i'll try my best
<ompaul> can't ask for more than that, remember better to walk away than get into a row 
<mc44> er...
<ompaul> mc44, WHAT NOW!
<ompaul> :P
<mc44> unless you know, he's been banned, repeatedly, over and over again, under different aliases?
<ompaul> mc44, there is that, but then the nick and so forth is now "highlighted" to us
<PriceChild> mc44, he's agreed he'll try his best to follow the guidelines, if he doesn't, well then I'm sure we all know what will happen and it will be for more than a month.
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, so I did a bit of research I see you have some colourful nicks
<mc44> PriceChild: yeah, bet he's never agreed to do that before
<Davy_Jones> ompaul: yeah? like what?
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, ohh abu you know who 
<ompaul> azul and a few others
<PriceChild> nuked..
<Davy_Jones> oh wow, you can see all those?
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, your call
<ompaul> see it is not a war
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, we see everything, that's what we are here for. :)
<ompaul> it is not "too easy"
<ompaul> your call 
<ompaul> get on with others 
<ompaul> or don't
<ompaul> annoy them and then you wonder why they don't want you around
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: do you see what i say in other channels too?
<ompaul> they can be fun, and you can learn a lot from them
<ompaul> depends on where you are ...
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, We suggest you follow the ubuntu-irc guidelines that I have shown you whilst you participate in ubuntu channels.
<Davy_Jones> ompaul: so what's wrong with abu hamza?
<LjL> well, maybe gofcukyourself is more "wrong"
<ompaul> The former Soho nightclub bouncer has become the figurehead for radical Islam in Britain.
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, we are not here to get at anyone, but what you may not know is that most of the people in -offtopic are like 1 degree away from contacting each other
<ompaul> i.e. if we have not met face to face we know others who have
* ompaul goes to -offtopic
<ompaul> survey time
<LjL> surely not i
<ompaul> I have met 5 face to face
<ompaul> I have spoken to another 4 on the phone
<ompaul> and I know that some of them have met at the likes of lugradio
<ompaul> I know that some have met way more than I 
<mc44> gotta catch them all
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, in fact one of them I had food with in Saturday evening, and do on a semi regular basis
<ompaul> mc44, come over here and I'll buy you a pint of guinness
<ompaul> :P
<mc44> :)
<Tommy3> Tommy3: #ubuntu-ops is the place for that :)
<Tommy3> oops
<PriceChild> Hey Tommy3, how can I help?
<Tommy3> Hello, requesting an unban in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> give me a moment Tommy3 
<Tommy3> im trying to get my boss to join the channel
<Tommy3> i got banned from it a while back for doing some stupid crap like spamming some site when i was bored, but not again :)
<Tommy3> because he runs ubuntu at home.
<PriceChild> "But why?!"
<Davy_Jones> ompaul: are you talking about the people in offtopic?
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, I was indeed
<Tommy3> pricechild: ?
<Davy_Jones> ok, so am i gonna be unbanned or what?
<PriceChild> Tommy3, nevermind... let me read up the logs.
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, I think you are not banned any longer
<ompaul> not 100% 
<ompaul> let me look
<PriceChild> ompaul, i undid it a little while ago
<Tommy3> please, we both run unbuntu OS's in house now
<Tommy3> need access to that help :)
<Tommy3> we have a static ip on the outside world
<Davy_Jones> ompaul: are you gonna unban me?
<Tommy3> so were both banned
<PriceChild> Tommy3, you should have thought about that when you decided to spam #ubuntu ?! Let me look at the logs.
<ompaul> Daviey, you are unbanned
<ompaul> as far as I can see
<ompaul> you joined the channel;
<Davy_Jones> ompaul: no i'm not
<PriceChild> Tommy3, of all sites to spam... that's not just "some site"
<Tommy3> oh i know....it was just a weird caffeine day, please let it go :)
<LjL> PriceChild: grass eating animals plus an E?
<PriceChild> nope
<Tommy3> hola
<PriceChild> Tommy3, have you read hte ubuntu-irc guidelines?
<Tommy3> never have, but I will right now if you please.
<PriceChild> !guidelines | Tommy3 
<ubotu> Tommy3: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Davy_Jones> to piss someone off is swearing?
<Davy_Jones> no, wait
<Davy_Jones> to say 'piss someone off'  .. is that swearing?
<Tommy3> were trying to get some old scsi tape drives working on unbuntu, is why needed access to the channel
<ompaul> Davy_Jones, it is considered bad form
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, nope, annoying them
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, it is not the most polite of language, sorry i misunderstood earlier
<PriceChild> Tommy3, come back in a couple of weeks please.
<Davy_Jones> PriceChild: it's allowed though, right?
<PriceChild> Davy_Jones, for someone such as yourself... I would advise you keep well away from questinoable  phrases such as that.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<NeoGeo64> pls unban me from #ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> :)
<LjL> is today the "unban me" day?
<NeoGeo64> i believe so
<NeoGeo64> i mean, ill eventually get back in, with a dynamic ip and all.
<NeoGeo64> but uh.. id like to come back in today
<PriceChild> I remember you...
<NeoGeo64> i didnt even do anything to get banned
<LjL> neogeo, you were banned *today*
<LjL> how on earth do you think it'd be lifted...
<LjL> ah well, if you didn't do anything
<NeoGeo64> i was just kickbanned
<LjL> <NeoGeo64> i was havin sex on cocaine and the excitement was too much to handle and i puked
<LjL> this was in #ubuntu though
<NeoGeo64> so
<PriceChild> NeoGeo64, the ban will not be lifted today, please come back in a few weeks.
<NeoGeo64> i was
<NeoGeo64> and it sucked
<LjL> so come on, don't waste our time
<NeoGeo64> lol
* NeoGeo64 reboots his router
<NeoGeo64> w00t
<LjL> NeoGeo64: not that ban evading is allowed, you know.
<NeoGeo64> oh cmon
<NeoGeo64> ill behave
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<LjL> no you come on
<LjL> yeah sure
<NeoGeo64> i know alot about ubuntu i can help people
<LjL> and i'm santa claus
<NeoGeo64> im serious quiz me if you dont believe me
<LjL> NeoGeo64, if you don't evade the ban, it will probably be lifted in some time
<LjL> if you do evade the ban, forget ever coming back.
<NeoGeo64> i could come back under a secret name
<LjL> now, be a good guy and find something else to do than posting spam on #ubuntu
<LjL> oh yes you could
<NeoGeo64> i wasnt spamming
<NeoGeo64> i was sharing an unpleasant sexual experience
<PriceChild> !offtopic > NeoGeo64 (see pm)
<PriceChild> !guidelines > NeoGeo64 (see pm)
<NeoGeo64> interesting
<NeoGeo64> ok
<NeoGeo64> y'all are so mean.
<LjL> indeed
<NeoGeo64> lol wtf there like 87234876 sirens going outside
<NeoGeo64> it sounds like 9/11
<mc44> you seem to be obsessed with 9/11
<Mez> !offtopic > Mez (test)
* Tm_T goes to sleep, this isnt even funny anymore ->
* Pici returns, reads up
<NeoGeo64> heh
<ompaul> okay people i have had enough for today I have to do a server conversion in the morning and I want to be wide awake for it
<ompaul> later 
<Mez> ompaul is gonna convert a server into a smoking pile of slag
* Mez is lending him his flamethrower
<Pici> hmmm...
<Pici> PriceChild: fyi, based on davey_jones behavior when he was banned, I decided to wait until he came asking for the ban to be removed to decide to lift it.  
<PriceChild> Pici, k. well he's on last chance now so if he so much as looks across the line..... :)
<PriceChild> hope you don't mind our decision seen as you weren't around
<Pici> Not at all. 
<PriceChild> Tommy3, anything else we can help you with?
<mneptok> PriceChild: i can't find my special Oo-oo bear!
<PriceChild> mneptok, where's the last place you saw your special Oo-oo bear! ?
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to make my bot join a channel on a different network?
<mneptok> PriceChild: 1972
<PriceChild> maybe your mummy tidied it up into your toy chest?
<PriceChild> hmmmm well have you tried looking in 1973?
<mneptok> you men. always seeing my chest as your toy.
<mc44> I use mneptok's chest as playdoh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jdong> http://severance.gotdns.org/~jdong/Screenshot-MPlayer.png
<jdong> WRONG CHANNEL
<jdong> oops sorry
<LjL> ok, wrong channel, no big deal, no need to get that anxious :P
<PriceChild> LjL, lol he's just thanking himself that it was something innocent(ish)
<LjL> :)
<jdong> I feel bad for doing it so many times
<jdong> irssi's lack of color-coded bottom bar is annoying :)
<mneptok> "But I digest ..."  ???
<mneptok> people shouldn't use vocabulary they've only heard other people use ;)
<LjL> uhm, i just assumed it was a pun
<mneptok> you optimist, you ;)
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Amaranth> weird
<mc44> mneptok
<mc44> oh, we weren't playing word association?
<jdong> mneptok: that was the point, I was pointing out the typo in another channel :)
<jdong> it didn't pun too well with the ramble...
<mneptok> jdong: great stuff. :)
<rothchild> Hi, I just upgraded my router firmware and have been directed here, am I allowed back on #ubuntu now?
<PriceChild> you want a test?
<rothchild> is it difficult? ;-) yes please
<PriceChild> rothchild, woo you pass :)
<PriceChild> rothchild, yuo may rejoin #ubuntu
<rothchild> cool thanks PriceChild
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-26
<mneptok> if anyone cares, i'm all for making xp_killer's recent ban by Tm_T permanent. he's had a ton of second chances.
<Tm_T> mneptok: I'm temted to think also that way
<nalioth> if anyone cares, i vote for banning Windows Xp from all of humanity
<mneptok> nalioth: in favor of Vista?
<mneptok> *shudder*
<jdong> yay vista :)
<Gary> vista is lovely
<jdong> with Microsoft (R) WMDRM (TM) Security And Moral Technolgoies!
* Gary goes back to sleeping
<mneptok> Gary: we're talking about the OS. not the view down your pants.
<nalioth> nobody wants Vista, they're returning to XP in droves
<nalioth> if XP isn't available, they'll have to turn to Ubuntu
<nalioth> muwahahahahahahahaha
<Gary> nalioth, but they seem to be turning to OSX
<nalioth> Gary: and?
<Gary> and, wooo
<Gary> the new imac, with the great reviews has come at just the right time
<jrib> when will the return to the shell happen?
<jdong> when the next kernel update rolls out?
* jdong ducks
<nalioth> jrib: return to the shell?
<jdong> ROFL
<jrib> jdong: heh
<jrib> nalioth: no more gui
<Gary> jdong, you really ought to not laugh at your own jokes
<Tm_T> jdong: you mean; when we break all X drivers "by mistake, sowwy"
<jdong> Gary: hey 3/4 of the time they're only funny to me
<jdong> Gary: I can entertain my lonely self if I so desire!
<iBEdaMAN> hello can anybody help me
<Tm_T> jdong: I so second that
* jdong hugs Tm_T  :)
<jrib> iBEdaMAN: hi, what do you need help with?
<nalioth> jrib: oh, i live almost that lifestyle now
<iBEdaMAN> i got banned from #ubuntu and i was wondering why they have great support and i really need it rright now so i would like to know why im banned
<iBEdaMAN> Is there any way you can tell me how i got banned from this server jrib
<jrib> iBEdaMAN: was your nick "ubuntu" at the time?
<iBEdaMAN> jrib: yes because i was on live cd
<iBEdaMAN> jrib: and i didnt know how to change it
<iBEdaMAN> jrib: im kinda new to irc chat sry =] 
<jrib> tonyyarusso: you around?
* Tm_T is interested to know what was the ban reason
<iBEdaMAN> Tm_T: im interested too 
<Tm_T> but different reasons I believe ;)
<iBEdaMAN> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> mneptok: feel free to comment the ban in bantracker, btw
<Tm_T> iBEdaMAN: I'm only curious, you have real needs
<mneptok> iBEdaMAN: "gay" is 100% unacceptable as a term of derision in #8ubuntu* channels
<iBEdaMAN> mneptok: i used gay?
<mneptok> iBEdaMAN: referring to something as "gay" will get you banned. that's why you're banned.
<mneptok> iBEdaMAN: yes, you did.
<iBEdaMAN> mneptok: i said thats gay like i said gay because of when he said it couldnt be fixed i said wow thats gay
* mneptok checks his volume knob ...
<iBEdaMAN> mneptok: is that still bad?
<mneptok> iBEdaMAN: "gay" is 100% unacceptable as a term of derision in #8ubuntu* channels
<mneptok> i can wait while you look up "derision"
* nalioth sees some tail chasing going on here.
<iBEdaMAN> mneptok: so i cant be unbanned right? wow thats gay
<jrib> ...
<jdong> nice choice of response.
<nalioth> doggone
<jdong> wow.
<Tm_T> nooooo
<Gary> those who shout the loudest often are... :p
<jdong> Gary: gentoo devs?
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> hum hum hum
<Gary> I really hate the latest trend of using "gay" or "ghey" as a method of saying "rubbish"
<Tm_T> I hate it too
<jdong> it's really catching on in popular culture though :-/
<jdong> I hear that expression a lot
<mneptok> "incredighey" is OK, though.
<Tm_T> especially if you read "gay" as "hilarious/funny"
<Tm_T> or was it "joyful"
<Tm_T> anyway
<mneptok> Tm_T: the latter
<Tm_T> my point doesnt depend on that :)
<Gary> you know, we had some dork in #GayGeeks going "you folks are so gay" a while back, we were like "wow, really"
<Tm_T> haha
<Gary> it was like he was soooooo brainy
<jdong> is #gaygeeks what it sounds like?
<mneptok> it's weird that "gay" became a term for homosexuality before the sexual revolution. i have to think homosexuals living prior to the 1960s were probably anything *but* "gay."
<Gary> jdong, maybe
<Gary> how does it sound?
<jdong> Gary: like a hangout place for homosexual geeks?
<Gary> yes it is
<jdong> how aptly named then
<Gary> rather
<mneptok> jdong: and homosexuals that bite the heads off chickens
<Gary> so to join and be like that, was slighty amusing
<jdong> Gary: I'm sure that gets cliche in there
<Gary> jdong, we like to wind them up a little
<Gary> in the end they normally get abusive enough/boring enough to ban
<mneptok> Gary: sans lube? please say yes. it makes me feel karma is working on IRC.
<jdong> O_O
* Gary hides from mneptok 
<mneptok> :(
<jdong> so this is why people aren't allowed to idle here :)
<Gary> jdong, lol
* mneptok polishes his halo
<Tm_T> er?
<Gary> it's rusty mneptok 
<jdong> the world starts to make sense
<Tm_T> what
<mneptok> Gary: i know. i suck on it at night for security. :/
<mneptok> Gary: and also, about that halo ....
<Tm_T> ok, you lost me totally
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<Gary> Tm_T, lucky you
<jdong> lol
<jdong> Tm_T: better your mind stay untainted :)
<Tm_T> btw I need help
<Gary> we noticed
<Tm_T> or, bah
<Pici> This isnt a support channel
<Pici> <.<
<jdong> LOL
<Tm_T> Pici: really?
<mneptok> Pici: explains my saggy manboobs.
<Pici> Tm_T: Thats what they keep telling me
<Pici> mneptok: ...
<Gary> mneptok, eeeeewww
<Tm_T> Pici: shame
<Tm_T> mneptok: use ductape
<mneptok> Pici: what?! they're lush with he-milk *just for you*!
<jdong> "duct tape"
* jdong not gonna find the pun there
<Tm_T> jdong: thats what I meant
<Pici> I need to find something horrible to look at the get that mental image out of my brain
<Tm_T> I do some mistyping with this new keyboard and sleepless night
<Tm_T> Pici: like my pic?
<jdong> Pici: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<jdong> </badubuntujoke #2>
<gnomefreak> jdong: you gonna be around tomorrow?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> tomorrow == around 12 hours from now atleast
<jdong> gnomefreak: why do you ask? (probalby in and out of class)
<gnomefreak> because i have some sleep to get and i have java questions and i know you have had your hand in java (atleast i think you did)
<jdong> ok, you can ask, but I probably will be next to useless...
<jdong> (my hand in java was relatively nontechnical)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> who is maintainer (cant rememrber)
<jdong> doko does a lot of Java
<mneptok> gnomefreak: doko
<jdong> and he seems very well versed in it
<gnomefreak> ty thats him
<mneptok> i think he's on his way back from Spain, ATM
<gnomefreak> jdong: ill ping him and asac if hes around. i saw him erlier today
<gnomefreak> maybe 12 hours ago
<Tm_T> lovely
* gnomefreak gonna find out why to 64 bit java since sun does provide a 64bit java ;)
<gnomefreak> see if i cant add it in heron
<mneptok> gnomefreak: asac is mostly doing Mozilla stuff and network-mangler
<Tm_T> now I got 39 windows binded in irssi to shortkeys
<jdong> ok
<gnomefreak> but info on both ends are gonna be needed. anyway good night ladies and gents
<mneptok> gnomefreak: Sun has no 64 bit Java *plugin*, AFAIK
<gnomefreak> they have jre
<gnomefreak> iirc
<mneptok> which is the show-stopper for a lot of AMD64 users
<jdong> show-stoppin at the little spot...
<jdong> my favorite bug hunting song
<gnomefreak> mneptok: as of gutsy nspluginwrapper works great (so i hear) and ive had hand in that alot more than i should have
<mneptok> gnomefreak: even hearing you say it makes me feel dirty ;)
<gnomefreak> eh work on it after iceape fix tomorrow
<gnomefreak> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> jrib: here now
<nalioth> oh, NOW you get here.  :P
* mneptok goes to get re-greased
<tonyyarusso> I have class you know.... :P
<nalioth> class? you?
<jdong> dum dum-chhhhh
<mneptok> you have about as much class as a scholl in July
<mneptok> *school
<tonyyarusso> walked into those
<mneptok> and we know you're not Australian
<ubotu> LadyNikon called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> erm, wow
<nixternal> yay
<tonyyarusso> have fun
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Is CTCP VERSION blocked by +R?  I wasn't sure.
<Madpilot> massive f'ing bot attack?
<mneptok> Madpilot: ay
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: AFAIK, +R means "only registered users can join"
<Tm_T> well that was biggest thus far
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i doubt all those zombie nicks are registered
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: capital +R is "can talk", +r is join
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: 23:25 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The nickname [Rattlers]  is not registered
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: so how did he get into a +r #ubuntu?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i need to hop the Metro home. can you watch #ubuntu and -R+r when things seem quiet?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I don't see that nick's join
<mneptok> 23:20 -!- Rattlers [n=standing@74-61-98-201.mdo.clearwire-dns.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> 23:20 Rattlers [n=standing@74-61-98-201.mdo.clearwire-dns.net]  requested CTCP VERSION from #ubuntu: 
<mneptok> 23:21 -!- Rattlers [n=standing@74-61-98-201.mdo.clearwire-dns.net]  has quit [Excess Flood] 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: that was before the +r
<tonyyarusso> See http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<mneptok> i really need to go
<tonyyarusso> k
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i need to hop the Metro home. can you watch #ubuntu and -R+r when things seem quiet?
<mneptok> (x2)
<mneptok> :)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: yes
<Tm_T> mneptok: see ya
<mneptok> thanks :)
* mneptok slaps Hobbsee on the ass and runs as if his life depends on it. because it does.
<mneptok> (i'm *so* dead when she reads that)
<mneptok> *pewf*
<tonyyarusso> yup
* Madpilot wonders what method Hobbsee will use to kill mneptok. A LongPointyStick and lots of time will probably be involved.
<tonyyarusso> Considering he's in a different hemisphere, I vote mailbomb.
* Hobbsee kills mneptok repeatedly
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i have ways and means.
<tonyyarusso> or merely lurking until a convenient UDS, then LongPointyStick 
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ah yes....
<Tm_T> we are doooooooomed!
* Tm_T hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* jussi01 wonders the origin of Hobbsee's long pointy stick....
<Hobbsee> jussi01: a fire.
<Hobbsee> a bonfire, to be exact
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> should known...
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Was the long pointy stick _on fire_?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: somewhat.
<Hobbsee> ie, at times.
<RAOF> Heh.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> nixternal, change your ISP, you have unstable high, as opposed to stable low
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<stdin> yo man
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* Pici shoots nixternal 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !dk is <reply> For dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. #ubuntu, #kubuntu osv. er kun ment til engelskproget support!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !dk is <reply> For dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gaa til #ubuntu-dk. #ubuntu, #kubuntu osv. er kun ment til engelskproget support!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !warsow is <alias> games
* nalioth smells spam
* Tm_T smells MenZa
<Pici> eww
<nalioth> no. wait.  i'm eating spam fo breakfast
<Gary> ummmmm spam
<Gary> spam spam spamspamspam :-)
<Tm_T> love ham? say wham!
<Pici> hmm...
<Pici> Canonical is having issues and as such *.ubuntu.com is down. So... no wiki for factoids etc..
<jdong> yep, forums down too, and so on
<rob> joy.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* rob was about to say "well freenode is up :)"
<rob> dam laptop keyboard.
<Seveas> and the bot is up too
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mc44> with all it's useful links to the wiki l(
<mc44> ;)
<rob> woot. #ubuntu is holding up the fort!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rob> mc44, guess you had better be on your toes then ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Well, its back.
<rob> yep
<rob> hmm, help.ubuntu.com is having issues still
<Pici> hm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jrib> nixternal: staying?
<Pici> He should just disconnect for the night/when hes away.
<rob> forums are back up, help. is not yet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rob> jrib, ?
<jrib> nixternal: banned your nick from #ubuntu to stop with the join/part spam
<rob> oh
<rob> looks like everything is back up
* Pici knocks on wood
<rob> yup.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> meh. we italians are way ahead, and i didn't even know - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ErroreTTY
<LjL> now i'll have something to give about all of the 10^10 people who complain about generic tty errors on boot
<Pici> LjL: feel like doing some translating? ;)
<LjL> Pici: yes
<LjL> i think we miss a "This page in other languages" link on the wiki like Wikipedia has, by the way
<mc44> LjL: what does that page suggest?
<mc44> (briefly :P)
<jdong> mc44: at least you can read grub :)
<jdong> mc44: it replaces the UUID moutnline with an absolute physical device name
<Pici> something about setting the acpi option to or from force 
<mc44> jdong: tl;dr :P
<jdong> also adds 2 boot options that work around a few AHCI/chipset quirks
<jdong> aww, look at the adorable use of reiserfs-notails!
<mc44> hmm, I'm not sure that will fix many of the tty problems
<mc44> but hey
<LjL> mc44: 1) acpi=force 2) irqpoll 3) putting a floppy in the drive 4) changing a wrong root UUID (actually, changing it into /dev/blah) 5) checking initrd sanity
<LjL> and putting the boot options above in grub
<LjL> jdong: which is?
<jdong> LjL: the worst long-term-health way of treating a reiserfs volume?
<LjL> mc44, at least it's something, i've seen that sort of problem reported *tons* of times, and i always wondered why we don't even have a factoid
<LjL> jdong: technically speaking?
<mc44> LjL: because no one knew what the problem was :)
<mc44> well, what the many problems were
<mc44> I'm still convinced they are mostly ATA bugs from the kernel
<jdong> LjL: disabling tail compacting of reiserfs; increases performance, but increases internal fragmentation and causes long-term performance of the volume to go down the tubes
<jdong> mailservers are excused from using it though; huge performance boost there due to rapid actions with metadata
<LjL> jdong: uhm, tail compacting meaning the reservation of some free space in order to let files grow without fragmentation?
<jdong> LjL: no, it means storing small-sized viles within the tree structure rather than allocating data blocks
<LjL> mc44: and when they're ATA bugs, do you know of any workarounds that worked around?
<mc44> upgrade to the newer kernel :P
<mc44> kinda hard to do from the liveCD admittedly :P
<jdong> mc44: lol
<LjL> jdong: ah, when the file contents is smaller than the file name ;)
<jdong> LjL: empty or near-empty files are more common than thought :)
<LjL> ollla
<jdong> missed it
<jdong> anyway, unfortunately it's back to class for me.
* jdong waits for winter break
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !ttyerror | mc44, Pici, jdong
<ubotu> mc44, Pici, jdong: If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<mc44> anyway, with gutsy beta about to be out, can't we forget about feisty? :)
<Pici> woo
* Pici needs to fix his hilights
<LjL> and who says the errors won't go away with gutsy
<LjL> will, even
<mc44> I bet 20 internet pence they will ;)
<jdong> cool
<jdong> ooh the good chem professor is lecturing today....
* jdong pays attention
<mc44> jdong: what are you learning about?
<LjL> chemistry?=
<jdong> mc44: meh simple intro to quantum mechanical model, electron spin currently...
<mc44> fun :)
<jdong> lol sure... :)
<mc44> no, really
<jdong> yeah, I thought I'd give theoretical chem a shot.
<mc44> it's just physics :)
<LjL> must be electron spin week, friends of mine are studying the same
<LjL> the only thing that spins is my head when i hear about it, though
<jdong> mc44: I like physics :)
<jdong> cool he uses firefox too
<jdong> bonus brownie points
<Pici> brownies? where?
<jdong> Pici: actually they're selling them for a fundraiser outside 10-250. come over!
<Pici> ooh
<Pici> Sure, its only like a 4 hour drive
<jdong> that's not bad at all
<jdong> he's ripping on Pauli currently :)
<mc44> bah, Pauli was awesome
<jdong> more like pita....
<mc44> ola! milk is murder!
<LjL-Temp> [18:17:14]  --> peta has joined this channel (n=peta@83.230.234.62).
<LjL> !ola
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<LjL-Temp> works
<jrib>  jaja
<mc44> jaja binks
<jdong> ROFL
<jdong> LjL: you need a trigger...
<LjL> jdong: the trigger is 83.230
<jdong> foo@83.238.123.223
<jdong> pfft
<mc44> @83.230
<LjL> !ola
<mc44> hahaha
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
* jdong kicks his keyboard
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> jdong: be nice to the mac....
<LjL> mc44, say it in -offtopic too please, need to make sure it doesn't go to the wrong channel (i.e. the one i'm in rather than the one they join)
<mc44> LjL: you're a bit slow
<LjL> 213 ms lag
<mc44> :)
<jdong> can someone say something in unicode?
<LjL>  
<jdong> sweet, it works
<LjL>  ?
<jdong> no comprendo?
<LjL> no importa :)
<jdong> iTerm's silly ASCII defaults...
<Pici> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
* jdong cries
<mc44> ooo pretty
<jdong> ok that doesn't work :)
<LjL> and meaningless
<Pici> I get square boxes here.
<jdong> so do I
<LjL> !ola
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<jdong> ROFL
<jdong> success!
<guayolanda> hola
<mc44> I get lovely squggles
<jdong> macI get rectangular mirrored asperands.
<LjL> well he did give it an H
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: !nocdinstall is Wwould you like to stop wasting Cds and help mother earth? issue with your  optical drive booting? take a look at http://instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html and see if it helps either situation!
<jdong> heh, tinyurl, and make it sound less advertisement-ish?
<jdong> just one scoop of oxy-clean!
<Pici> Billy Mays says....
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> I just submitted a factoid
<DaSkreech> any chance of getting a review?
<LjL> yes, a minute
<LjL> !no install is <reply> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !nocdinstall is <alias> install
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<DaSkreech> LjL: thanks
<LjL> !no ge is <reply>       #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<mc44> ...
<LjL> mc44: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgian_alphabet#Transcription
<LjL> spell check me now :P
<mc44> LjL: just changing the letters doesn't usually work :P
<gnomefreak> what with all the ?????
<LjL> gnomefreak: broken unicode of yours
<mc44> you all don't have very good utf :)
<gnomefreak> oh shouldnt be broken :(
<LjL> mc44: uh, why not? says it's a standard transliteration table. all the non-latin loco channel factoids (that i could spot) have a latin transliteration in case one can't read utf8
<mc44> LjL: you should ask in -ge if it's right :P
<LjL> except it's empty aside for the locobot
<mc44> haha
<mc44> what a useful factoid :)
<LjL> like most of those weird-language-factoids
<LjL> i do have some doubts that i might have mistransliterated "gtkhovt" and "...brdz..."
<LjL> they don't look exactly pronounceable
<LjL> but then there's so many things i would never think pronounceable, that are
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<tigreso> hola wapa
<jussi01> lol
<jdong> aww LjL entered a few seconds too late
<jussi01> hehe
<LjL> i'm sure we'll have many other chances
<LjL> !ola
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<jrib> maybe you should only trigger when an 83.230.* says "ola"
<LjL> !ola
<Pici> 83.230
<LjL> !ola
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<Pici> 83.230
<LjL> !ola
<jrib> ...
<LjL> jrib, that isn't possible with konv
<LjL> !b | pici
<ubotu> pici: b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostname.
<jrib> LjL: get a real irc client?
<LjL> !b | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostname.
<Pici> u
<LjL> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jrib> ha: www.uspto.gov/web/offices/com/sol/foia/ttab/2dissues/2002/75368461.pdf
<jrib> see footnote 6
<LjL> !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> warning #ubuntu d-lined people
<jdong> what's a d-line?
<jdong> global IP ban?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> jdong, they don't exist
<LjL> " A D-line will prevent the client from connecting at all, regardless of whether they try DNS spoofing or not. If the server supports the DLINE command, you can do /dline ipmask :reason. "
<jdong> don't exist, as in don't exist, or "don't exist"?
<PriceChild> jdong, they "don't exist"
<PriceChild> what ljl said :)
<jdong> ah, ok  gotcha :)
<PriceChild> either way.... not fun :)
<jdong> agreed :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> going for dinner, i think i can -r relatively safely, just keep an eye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> wow, what did I miss?
<Pici> I think hes being banforwarded because of that message.
<Gary> yeah
<Gary> did he/she not say anything then?
<LjL> Pici: yes indeed
<LjL> don't think i've seen him saying anything ever
<Pici> Gary: Between your quit and rejoin? nothing happened.
<Pici> Him and yoman never talk.
<LjL> yoman i don't think is forwarded, though
<Gary> I wish I had the skillz to come up with such a insightful quit message
<ompaul> Gary, you do, the problem is you would have to dumb down a lot to get to that level :)
<Pici> I dont know what yoman is doing here, I did a bit of grepping between my logs and the bantracker and couldnt find anything.
<LjL> by the way yoman_80, how are you?
<Gary> a lot?  like totally
<ompaul> travelling I think
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Gary> who is raof and swat?
* yoman_80 was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (lurk real life, it's better)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ompaul> yeap I guess
<Pici> raof is a motu I think
<Pici> I dont know why hes here though.
<LjL> and i don't know why he isn't registered
<Gary> and swat is a ubuntu member
<Gary> it was just the all caps nick which got me
<LjL> RAOF: good idea of the day: tell your IRC client to use your nickserv password as password
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> evening
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<oriez\> for some reason i got banned from #Ubuntu channel, like a week ago and they forgot to take it off WTF Should i do my ubuntu doesn't boot up
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<LjL> sigh
<jrib> yeah, I got that 4 times straight now
<gnomefreak> ok thats not good
<LjL> well, for me the site just doesn't load
<gnomefreak> oh good its not just me
<oriez\> "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"!!!??????????
<LjL> seveaaaaaaaas
<gnomefreak> not good but though it was me not identified
<PriceChild> are you sure its @ ?
<PriceChild> %btlogin
<PriceChild> blah, % works fine
<oriez\> for some reason i got banned from #Ubuntu channel, like a week ago and they forgot to take it off WTF Should i do my ubuntu doesn't boot up
<LjL> oriez\: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=soft+lockup+boot&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<PriceChild> .@ used to be ubugtu's control char, and i think ubotu's just a little quirky with ubugtu's old code
<PriceChild> oriez\, we don't "forget" to remove bans. gimme a min.
<gnomefreak> thats a hell of a link
<LjL> ah yes, i did that ban
<LjL> gnomefreak: sorry
<gnomefreak> its all good :) ff doesnt want to open it though
<PriceChild> oriez\, sure you don't remember why you were banned/
<LjL> oriez\, i believe you should consider better where exactly you are, before telling dubious jokes
<oriez\> no
<LjL> gnomefreak, it's just bugs.ubuntu.com with "soft lockup boot" as search keywords
<oriez\> it was 2 weeks ago
<gnomefreak> i saw that
<LjL> well no, it was one
<oriez\> whatever, when i will be able to get to the chan again
<oriez\> ?
<LjL> oriez\, well, meanwhile, the link i gave you (if you can open it) will give you a lot of reading that might possibly help you with your boot error
<oriez\> i can't open it
<PriceChild> oriez\, have you read the ubuntu-irc channel guidelines?
<PriceChild> ubotu's pm'ing you a coppy now.
<LjL> if you can't open it, just open http://bugs.ubuntu.com and type in "soft lockup boot". there's a few things that look interesting
<oriez\> ubuntu forums doesnt work as well
<PriceChild> oriez\, canonical (hosting ubuntuforums.org) has been having some issues lately but they are resolved and full service should be availiable.
<PriceChild> LjL, the link does work
<LjL> aside from that oriez\, i really don't know what to say... i'll ask you: what would you do if someone joined a support channel and, right after joining, spammed the channel (since it was 6 lines) with a really distasteful "joke" that's totally not related to Ubuntu and is likely to offend more than a few?
<oriez\>  nobody was offend
<LjL> how on earth do you know?
<oriez\> maybe they offend but not because of me
<LjL> again, how do you know?
<LjL> do you really think your "joke" wasn't likely offensive?
<oriez> let me ask you, how do you know?
<oriez> yep
<LjL> well, i was offended
<LjL> so, that's one -- i know
<LjL> well in that case i'm sorry, but your idea of "offensive" is far, far away from my own idea of "offensive"
<PriceChild> oriez, #ubuntu is a channel of over a thousand people from different backgrounds, beliefs, workplaces and homes. We ask that all users follow the ubuntu-irc guidelines so as to keep a pleasant atmosphere and not offend any of our users.
<LjL> unfortunately for you, my own idea of "offensive" counts more than yours does, in here -- so, do you think you could avoid saying things that *i* am likely to find offensive?
<PriceChild> oriez, #ubuntu is for ubuntu support _only_ and such tasteless attempts at humour are also grossly offtopic.
<oriez> to you think - "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" - is not offensive
<oriez> *do
<LjL> oriez: ehm.. no, that's not offensive
<LjL> although you could probably state your question in a more elaborate and informative manner
<oriez> for me it's offensive
<LjL> oh! i see now
<LjL> you're a troll
<LjL> bye
<oriez> no i am not
<PriceChild> oriez, the ban will not be lifted at this time.
<PriceChild> oriez, I suggest you read the ubuntu-irc guidelines that ubotu has provided you with, and come back in a few weeks after reflecting on what's happenned.
<PriceChild> ubotu, hey oriez?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey oriez? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uboto> hey
<LjL> you're not funny
<PriceChild> *uboto
<PriceChild> *thwacks tab completion*
<LjL> i mean, funnier than that joke, but still not funny
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak never saw the joke so ill grab hamburger and watch the channel
<uboto> ubuntu sites, forums and everything doesn't ubuntu doesn't boot up windows working fine
<uboto> how funny is that?
<LjL> not funny
<LjL> however
<gnomefreak> might i suggest using only one nick at a time
<LjL> i *did* give you a link that is probably useful to solve that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> you should be thankful that i did, given the troll that you are
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<uboto> fuck you all
<LjL> have a nice day you too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> that got old fast
<gnomefreak> please feel free to lift ban if it is stopping him from recieving a fair shot in here (but IMHO he doesnt deserve one now after all that)
<LjL> i could give him a shot but i don't have a gun and i'm against physical violence
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> that was interesting
<nalioth> the ban in here can stand a day or so
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, remove it in half an hour or something... :/ He won't come back tonight imo, and its bad to ban people from here.
<PriceChild> what he said
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i'm not comfortable at all with a troll /nicking to uboto
<gnomefreak> i dont like banning people in here at all but he wasnt helping himself and starting look alot like a troll the more it went on
<LjL> nalioth, i'm keeping the nickname on watch and will register it as soon as he parts
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe i'll stop waiting then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ompaul>  Declined  for Feisty  by Ben Collins  
<ompaul> woops that was about the above bug
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ompaul: what bug?
* gnomefreak was gonna ask that too but i was search channels to see if it was in another
<ompaul> the one that some could and not 
<ompaul> click on it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> err, i'd click on it
<LjL> but i wasn't in the channel when you posted it
<gnomefreak> there isnt one
<ompaul> <LjL> oriez\: https://
<ompaul> that one gf said he couldnot use FF on it
<ompaul> I could
<ompaul> in xchat
<LjL> ah
<LjL> well i'm on konv and i use konqueror :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, king said: what is a bot
<Pici> I'm trying to explain it..
<LjL> tell him to install megahal
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-27
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, quittt_ said: ubotu: nobody is shouting... it just big letters
<mc44> I'M NOT SHOUTING, JUST WHISPERING IN LARGE LETTERS
<mneptok> open and revolving!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no beta is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta | ISOs and torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ | Remember this is development software and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> !beta
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Pici> thats <alias> final
<PriceChild> sounds like a plan
<PriceChild> one of those links is broken
<PriceChild> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/
<Pici> Yes. Its on the wiki page, I assume that'll be fixed when the beta actually is releaed.
<PriceChild> the beta isn't even out yet?
<PriceChild> ah
<Pici> Nope.
<Pici> Want me to resubmit it again tomorrow when the link is live?
<PriceChild> yeah poke one of us when its ready :)
<PriceChild> We'll have to get you access to the bot soon :)
<Pici> Will do :)
<Pici> :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: the ISO's should be about ready but hasnt been released. todays daily is the release ISO iirc
<PriceChild> yeah, checking stgrabber or w/e its called would probably give hte best indication of status
<gnomefreak> it might i cant remember if its just test results but they were spinning the final beta 1 today or first thing tomorrow afaik
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, coreymon77 said: what is a bot
<coreymon77> what the
<coreymon77> soryy bout that
<PriceChild> coreymon77, don't use "is" when you talk to him.
<coreymon77> playing around with ubotu
<coreymon77> why
<coreymon77> what does that do
<PriceChild> because then hat happens.
<PriceChild> *that
<coreymon77> why
<PriceChild> because it thinks you're trying to teach it a new factoid
<coreymon77> oh
<PriceChild> coreymon77, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> so we all get to see what you're trying to teach ubotu and have a small laugh :)
<coreymon77> why dont the fun mess plugin commands work for me in offtopic
<coreymon77> ?
<stdin> they're broke afaik, they don't work anywhere
<coreymon77> bah!
<Tm_T> good
<coreymon77> why
<coreymon77> are they broke
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, coreymon77 said: !dumber is the mess plugin not working
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> had to do that
<Jucato> (bwahahah)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, coreymon77 said: !mc44 is dumb
<coreymon77> Jucato: you can have your fun
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> well my fun is short lived. gtg
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, coreymon77 said: !no dumber is none of the non-factoid functions of ubotu working
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> im done
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> stdin: the nick and IP of that Hacker dude looks mightily familiar to the one I banned yesterday
<Jucato> the one that caused CTCP flooding in #kubuntu
<stdin> ahh, yes I see
<coreymon77> Jucato: want me to do more ubotu is things to entertain you?
<Jucato> coreymon77: no thanks. that would be enough for today :)
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> im bored now
<mneptok> i'm Chairman Of The Bored
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> im president of the bored
<Jucato> where is the motherbored?
<Jucato> ok that was cheesy
<coreymon77> ys
<coreymon77> ya*
<Jucato> I thought you meant yes :)
<coreymon77> yes*
<stdin> Jucato: I set the ban to *!Hacker@*.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net for now
<coreymon77> :P
<Jucato> stdin: cool
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> get ready for him
<tonyyarusso> who is it?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: thought you were asleep?
<gnomefreak> i am :(
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i forgot to do something before ending my day
<Jucato> :(
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: a troll that told us to f*** off or something like it
<gnomefreak> it was a while ago
<tonyyarusso> ah
<stdin> why did *!Hacker@*.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net not work??
<gnomefreak> ljl pricechild and nal_ioth were here i dont want to ping any of them until needed ;)
<gnomefreak> stdin: do 2 separeate bans see if that helps
<stdin> I've banned *!*@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net too, but he has a dynamic IP
<Tm_T> bah
<stdin> he's n=Hacker@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net  so the 1st one should have got that
<gnomefreak> now do a +d or +b on his name
<gnomefreak> i would go with +b on Hacker TBH
<gnomefreak> heh im evil
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: try a +d on Nathaniel Theis
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> you would need a ? between the 2
<gnomefreak> Hacker: can we help you with something?
<stdin> does case matter with nicks, usernames?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: sorry I fail to understand what you mean
<Pici> stdin: Not to my knowlege
<Pici> s/knowlege/knowledge
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: talk about it in a few
<Tm_T> stdin: no
<gnomefreak> Hacker: is there a reason why you are in here? do you need something?
<Jucato> here he goes again
<Jucato> [09:50]  <Hacker> init ctcp 0x00 in a PM
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ok lets see if he continues
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> there
<Tm_T> Madpilot <3
<gnomefreak> slow down :)
<Jucato> hahah
<gnomefreak> i was kind of waiting for a bit more than ping staffers since its wider than channel
<nalioth> so what exactly is going on?
<Madpilot> let him back in if you want...
<gnomefreak> nalioth: hacker (from what i gather) is evading bans and ctcp pinging people
<stdin> I think those bans in #k should keep him out for now
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: Jucato can tell you more details about it
<nalioth> yes, let him in
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> noboby should be banned from here immediately
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> he's been bouncing in and out, I gather
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i unbanned that other guy from earlier
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: more in #kubuntu than here
<gnomefreak> here he joined left joined banned
<Madpilot> but ya, I might have jumped the gun a bit :)
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: i dont think you did
<Madpilot> perhaps not
<Hacker> I am sorry. I was going to the bathroom.
<Madpilot> Hacker, welcome to #ubuntu-ops. Any actual reason you're visiting?
<Hacker> Yes. I was banned from #kubuntu.
<Jucato> for bot abuse and consistently talking non-sense in the channel
<Tm_T> in short, abusive behaviour
<Jucato> and yesterday was another story
<Tm_T> also ban evading
<gnomefreak> looking for it atm
<Jucato> around 12 hours ago based on the bad I put
<gnomefreak> i got it
<Jucato> around 15:20 UTC I think
<gnomefreak> 2007-09-26T05:18:59
<gnomefreak> Hacker: do you know why you were banned yesterday?
<Hacker> I was repeating "init ctcp ping 0x00" over and over again.
<gnomefreak> Hacker: ok do you know why you were banned today?
<Jucato> yes that was 12 hours ago
<Tm_T> stdin: hey
<gnomefreak> most bans are 24hours but at the ops choice
<stdin> Tm_T :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> I was about to, but then you had to. so...
<Hacker> one sec
<Hacker> No.
<Hacker> I do not know
<Jucato> <Jucato> for bot abuse and consistently talking non-sense in the channel
<Jucato> <Tm_T> in short, abusive behaviour
<gnomefreak> Hacker: you were banned today for 1 ban evading than also from pinging users with the init ctcp ping 0x00 crap
<gnomefreak> as well as what was just stated.
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAdams said: hate is the only thing that keeps me warm at night
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i was getting there
<Jucato> oh sorry
<gnomefreak> !ubotu > RAdams
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAdams said: masochism is gratification gained from pain, deprivation, degradation, etc., inflicted or imposed on oneself, either as a result of one's own actions or the actions of others, esp. the tendency to seek this form of gratification.
<Pici> ...
<Hacker> And you don't say RAdams is talking nonsense, do you?
<Pici> Hacker: Don't worry about that, we're dealing with it.
<Hacker> ok.
<gnomefreak> Hacker: i just said something to him but we are not here to talk about him
<Jucato> Hacker: but he's doing it in a PM with ubotu. not in a main channel
<Hacker> But ubotu is saying it right back to the channel.
<gnomefreak> Jucato: who was las tto ban him in #kubuntu
<Hacker> stdin
<gnomefreak> stdin: how long do you propose the ban stand?
<stdin> well, I originally said to Hacker to come back in 24 hours and we'd see about the ban
<stdin> the ban evading makes me want to rethink that tho
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak cant think give me a minute please (this is why gf dont let me online at ned time
<Hacker> Really? I thought you said come back now and you would un-ban me in 24 hours.
* tonyyarusso wonders what ned time is
<stdin> Sep 27 02:45:08 <stdin> in 24 hours join #ubuntu-ops and we'll see
<gnomefreak> bed sorry
<Hacker> ahh
<Jucato> gnomefreak: your one minute is over :)
<stdin> ok, my decision is: Hacker read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct  then in 24 hours you ban(s) will be lifted if you don't try evading the ban again. after that you can join #kubuntu but remember you will be observed in there
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yeah i know
<gnomefreak> stdin: may i add something?
<stdin> sure
<Hacker> I actually was not trying to evade the ban.
<stdin> Hacker: you were after I banned you and you rejoined
<Hacker> My hostmask changes every 24 hours.
<gnomefreak> how about he comes in here in 24 hours and if he has read them hes good to go but instead of just unbanning have him ask in here
<stdin> gnomefreak: well yes, that's actually what I meant. but you put it more clearly 
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<stdin> Hacker: do you understand ?
<Hacker> I think so
<gnomefreak> Hacker: please join this channel in 24 hours and we will than concider unbanning you but please read the 2 links above
<gnomefreak> does that sound ok to all parties?
<Hacker> OK. Thank you for your time. 
<stdin> sounds acceptable to me
<Jucato> no problem here
<gnomefreak> ok good im going to bed than ;) night all
<Jucato> g'night gnomefreak!
<stdin> night gnomefreak
<stdin> Hacker: if there is nothing else you can leave this channel now
<Hacker> oops. knew there was something i forgot to do!
<stdin> fore reference (and incase I'm not here in 24 hours) these are the bans currently in place for Hacker http://stdin.pastebin.us/39754
* gnomefreak walked away and said maybe i should ping stdin about us not really liking people to idle in here but you did it ;)
* Jucato takes that as the signal to leave
<gnomefreak> no
<Pici> those bans are kind of redundant
<Jucato> oh... I consider myself idling in here :)
<stdin> it's ok for ops to idle, it's our job :p
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> I think this is the first time I was actively involved in an op-related discussion in here :P
<stdin> dido :)
<mneptok> "ditto"  :)
* Jucato just misread that
<stdin> ahh, Jucato knows my typing skills have been lacking the last few days :p
<mneptok> Dido was the mythic founder of Carthage in Roman mythos
<Pici> She 'fell' on her sword
<Jucato> "and I... want to thank you... for giving me the best day of my life..."
<gnomefreak> no meant you are an op you can stay
* Pici wonders who some of the non-voiced people are
<Madpilot> 'first op-related discussion' - yes, normally we're discussing mneptok's strangeness or LongPointyStick's scariness...
<Jucato> I meant the first time I'm involved in :)
<Madpilot> Pici, at least four of them are bots
<Pici> Madpilot: Yes, thank you for pointing that out.
<Madpilot> <== Master of the Obvious. ;)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, FuBaR said: !ask how well is ubuntu with windows applications and games?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<cirkit> some faggots in #ubuntu have banned me for asking how to install Ubuntu Linux. How do I get these dumb niggers to remove the ban?
<Madpilot> lovely...
<Jucato> sweet
<nalioth> who resembles that remark?
<tonyyarusso> wow........
<rob> dunno, skinheads?
<Madpilot> there is actually a ban against that... person... in #u - set a few days ago. 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth 
<nalioth> howzit goin, Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it's going OK
<nalioth> after 8 months, i got a haircut
<nalioth> poor hairdresser almost slipped and fell down on the carpet . . .
<Hobbsee> haha
<nalioth> had a big ol' ZZ Top beard (it's gone now, too)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: yaaaaaay comcast
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ShadowXP> um
<ShadowXP> my router isnt affected by said dcc exploit
<tonyyarusso> oh?
<ShadowXP> is it the startkeylogger exploit?
<ShadowXP> or a new one?
<tonyyarusso> I think it was keylogger
<tonyyarusso> a sec
<tonyyarusso> Shadowpillar: can you join ##tonyyarusso for a minute?
<tonyyarusso> wow, my connection is terrible atm
<tonyyarusso> Shadowpillar: still there?
<Shadowpillar> tomaw, yes
<Shadowpillar> tonyyarusso, yes
<tonyyarusso> Shadowpillar: should be all good now
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> k
<Mez> /cs l ftw
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> w00t for still having windows installed on my PC... gateway baby!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu!!!!
* Hobbsee hugs
<elkbuntu> :D
<Hobbsee> you found internet!
<elkbuntu> i got the PC booted into windows acting as gateway
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> where are you now?  gj?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, nope, home with dialup. phone got connected last night, and i was in bed when i got your message but was too close to sleep tor espond
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ahhh.  i suspected as much
<ubotu> overclucker called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<livingdaylight> can someone test me?
<livingdaylight> hello
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<penapay> ola
<penapay> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> olaaaa
<Gary> arggggghhhhla
<Seveas> killlllll
<Pici> Seveas: And good morning to you too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Pici, it's afternoon already
<Pici> Seveas: Yeah yeah...
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas 
<Hobbsee> Seveas: can we get ubotu in #ubuntu-testing to shout out the bug #'s?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, was fixed already
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ah good, thanks.  wasnt last time i checked
<livingdaylight> hello?
<livingdaylight> can someone test my conection?
<LjL> exploit again?
<LjL> just how many times have you been affected?
<LjL> livingdaylight, i've seen you affected by the exploit way too many times. i really want to make sure you've fixed it for good - so, i'll test you now, but *please* don't let it happen again or i'll have to believe you just don't want to join #ubuntu
<livingdaylight> LjL, huh?
<Hobbsee> LjL: doesnt he usually get banned for other reasons?
<LjL> Hobbsee: that too
<livingdaylight> wtf?
<LjL> livingdaylight, huh about which part?
<livingdaylight> no i don't
<livingdaylight> both
<LjL> which both parts? you don't believe you have been forwarded because of that connection issue before?
<livingdaylight> i can't help if my router is susceptible
<LjL> no, but you certainly can set up things like you've done now
<LjL> and *keep it* set up like that
<livingdaylight> how does mean i don't want to join #ubuntu when i do?
<Seveas> and you *can* fix it
<Seveas> firmware upgrade
<LjL> well maybe that's not always very much likely to work, but still
<livingdaylight> Seveas, i'm not a computer/linux geek/pro ok?
<livingdaylight> i just use this stuff
<Seveas> so?
<Seveas> the thing has a *manual* explaining how to do it
<livingdaylight> so, why am i being accused?
<LjL> livingdaylight, the point is: you *know* how to connect to port 8001, because you've done it. so, i have no idea why you always seem to revert it back to the wrong port.
<livingdaylight> LjL, i don't 'revert' I reinstall Ubuntu or something and don't think of setting it to 8001
<LjL> don't the last versions of irc clients in the latest ubuntus come with 8001 by default?
<livingdaylight> its been working for some weeks now and i just haven't thought of it... but no intentional malice 
<Hobbsee> LjL: they do, yes.
<LjL> including xchat 2.8.0?
<Hobbsee> in gutsy
<LjL> ah, in gutsy
<livingdaylight> how do i know... i'm running feisty
<LjL> livingdaylight, anyway, please just remember to set 8001 next time you reinstall or things like that'
<LjL> now you can join
<livingdaylight> I don't appreciate you coming down heavy on me like that... no need... and the other 'huh' is about being banned
<livingdaylight> there was an issue some time back with #ubuntuforums but thats another story
* Hobbsee would have thought livingdaylight would keep his ~, so as not to set this stuff each time
<LjL> livingdaylight, i think you incurred in bans kind of often, which can make us suspicious, though it's not really relevant to the issue at hand
<LjL> ~?
<jdong> home
<LjL> ah
<LjL> well, some people play Tetris when they're bored
<LjL> some people format hard drives
<livingdaylight> pffff... whatever... thanks amigo... peace
* jdong would be the latter :)
* jdong thinks the guy who wrote that DCC rule on all those routers probably feels pretty silly right now :)
<LjL> i'm kind of the latter too tbh
<LjL> but i also play tetris when i'm not *that* bored
<jdong> I've learned over the years to rsync my entire drive though :)
<LjL> i think he's laughing his ass off
<LjL> i've learned over the years that it's more trouble to make backups than to just scream and throw a couple of chairs around when data loss occurs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> err
<Seveas> kenchu will be banned for that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@e177033070.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas, he was banforwarded to here from #ubuntu
<LjL> he always has that kick message
<Pici> Seveas: I think thats why hes here in the first place, banforwarded.
<LjL> i don't think anyone's got around to talking to him yet
<Seveas> well, he's now banned from here as well 
<LjL> i didn't notice he was here now
<Seveas> wasn't banned in ubuntu
<Pici> odd then..
<Seveas> dhcp I guess
<LjL> oh
<LjL> well i had banned *someone* who had that quit message
<LjL> yeah, dynamic address
* jdong watches in amusement as some guy in #uf asks for a moderator for 5 minutes....
<jdong> then someone told him just to ask his question
<jdong> now he's asking the ether whether or not us mods can hear him
<jdong> *sigh* I should be nice and talk, but class is in 10m
<LjL> too bad
<LjL> some people have a fetish for joining channels and looking for "moderators" just for the sake of doing it
<ikonia_> jdong: just as a warning he's an arse 
<jdong> ikonia_: oh lovely.
<ikonia_> jdong: he's been banned from #ubuntu about 10,0000 times
<LjL> who's that
<ikonia_> kenthomson
<LjL> aaah.
<LjL> yeah i even have him on highlight, but still missed him in the /who
<ikonia_> ahhh he's complaining that he's banned from the forums now
<jdong> LjL: eep
<LjL> *shrug*
<LjL> he remembers i banned him
<ikonia_> yeah
<ikonia_> shock horror
<Pici>  <LjL> some people have a fetish for joining channels and looking for "moderators" just for the sake of doing it. -- Yeah, but they usually ask right afterwords how they can become a moderator/op
<ikonia_> I don't think you're getting that from ken
<LjL> sometimes, yes
<LjL> no, i don't think either :)
<Pici> ikonia_: I know, just giving an example ;)
<LjL> [14:54:06]  --> tmccrary has joined this channel (n=tmccrary@68.78.185.227).  yay!
<ikonia_> I need to put my <sarcasm> tags on 
<ikonia_> which channel
* Pici doesnt know who that is
<LjL> a "friend" of mine
<LjL> he's actually helping me this time though
<nalioth> wow you guys are loud
<ikonia_> seveas is funy
<ikonia_> genunily makes me laugh
<ikonia_> LjL: I think there mucst be something in the water, your all on good humour form 
<LjL> i know, they keep insisting the tap water is fine and better than mineral, but it still tastes weird, i'm sure it's a conspiracy
<ikonia_> I'm laughing in the office, people are wondering what I'm laughing at
<LjL> that's a typical side effect of IRC
<ikonia_> yes, but its pleasent
<Hobbsee> oh no, not kenthompson
<ikonia_> ha ha ha ha ha
<LjL> oh yes
<ikonia_> he been banned from the forums now
<Hobbsee> excellent
<ikonia_> ha ha ha
<ikonia_> he's showing maturity by not registering another account 
<ikonia_> apparantly
<LjL> he thinks he does
<ikonia_> <sarcasm>
<ikonia_> I'll be good, put your trust in me, etc etc
<ikonia_> he used to get banned once a week 
<LjL> and tmccrary too is the usual tmccrary... my reply to him wasn't satisfying, so he suddenly left rather irritated *sigh*
<ikonia_> jdong: get in #ubuntoforums, I want to read more pleas
* Pici is *still* reading through kenthompson's bantracker
* Hobbsee didnt bother
<Hobbsee> oh, this is the one who was arguing with me about common sense, wasnt it?
<Pici> He was arguing with you a lot it seems.
<ikonia_> Hobbsee: think of any situation you can of why someone will be banned and ken will have done it so "yes"
<LjL> Pici: try without a "p" in the name :P
<Pici> LjL: yeah yeah ;)
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: heh
<ikonia_> LjL: is he still banned in #ubuntu without the p in his name ?
<Hobbsee> Pici: likely
<Pici> ikonia_: It was a typo, I was searching in the bantracker w/o the p
<LjL> ikonia_, no, he was in there a couple of minute ago
<ikonia_> ahh
<ikonia_> LjL: yeah, I wondered if he'd subtle changed his nick to get in there
<LjL> he's always been kenthomson with*out* the P as far as i'm aware
<LjL> that's what i have as a highlight and what is in the tracker
<LjL> jdong: you fool
<jdong> lol was I supposed to pretend I got hit by a bus? :D
<ikonia_> yes jdong is back !
* ikonia_ gets a drink and popcorn
* Pici waits patiently
<ikonia_> I wonder when "I've found jesus and will behave" line will be used
<ikonia_> I predict 5 minutes, any takes $$$
<LjL> jdong: you were merely supposed to not be that masochistic :)
<jdong> ikonia_: ROFL you're not joking, right?
<ikonia_> thats the only line I've not seen him use, so yeah, I'll take that bet
<ikonia_> its all he has left to plead with
<Hobbsee> oh damn, it hasnt been logging
<Hobbsee> can someone pastebin me the backscroll, from when he entered?
<ikonia_> Hobbsee: that wave was menecing
<ikonia_> menacing
<LjL> [15:11:58]  [Whois]  freeAgent is n=spamhote@c-71-57-71-252.hsd1.il.comcast.net (David)    there's this guy, he had joined before with a 'GotAMD' nickname... he's registered but the ident is kind of weird, i've never seen him say anything
<LjL> the Pointy Wave of Doom?
<ikonia_> is he a "smith"
<Pici> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/f99e8b4a
<jdong> wow... talk about a troll...
<ikonia_> ha ha ha
<LjL> aaaah jdong, that's professionalism, not like us
<ikonia_> apprantly he has changed his way
<ikonia_> if he adds it to the council agenda, I want to see it
<ikonia_> wow - no offesnive message on part
<jdong> LjL: meh it's just me being naive :)
<ikonia_> $10 says a new nick will be reigstered under the same ip in less than 2 minutes
<ikonia_> any takers ?
* ikonia_ feels like betting
<LjL> i don't bet
<ikonia_> I don't normally however I like winning ;)
<jdong> the guy simply sounds like a troll; i'm not convinced at all that he has changed
* jdong checks his IP's
<mc44> !beta
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<mc44> hmm
<Pici> mc44: I have one ready
<mc44> Pici: well, it's out :)
<Pici> no beta is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta | ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ | It is development software and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Can someone with bot access do their magic?
<LjL> !no beta is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> Sounds good :)
<Hobbsee> Pici: you dont have bot access?
<Hobbsee> hm, seems not
<Hobbsee> %addeditor Pici 
<Hobbsee> Pici: can you register with the bot please?
<LjL> mc44: oooh i see in the screenshot what you meant with the deskbar having become crap
<mc44> yep
<LjL> why on earth did they do that? it was fine as a drop-down menu
<ikonia_> can you share the screen shot
<LjL> but then again, strigi was fine as an applet rather than a tray icon
<LjL> ikonia, the first link in !beta
<ikonia_> ah
<ikonia_> !beta >ikonia
<ikonia_> the bot redirect appears borked
<LjL> hm?
<ikonia_> !beta > ikonia
<LjL> anyway the link is up there
<ikonia_> thanks
<Pici> Hobbsee: Er, @register is not a valid command for whatever reason.
<Hobbsee> Pici: /msg ubotu register Pici <p/w>
<Pici> @help register <ubotu> Error: There is no command "register".
<Pici> I have my own supybot, I know how it should work.
<LjL> ubotu: register ljl blah
* jdong sits in awe....
<LjL> guess he disabled it
<jdong> this recitation instructor is giving all the answers to the problems Iw was too lazy to do
<jdong> how can this day get any better?
<LjL> yes Pici, if you do a "list user", you'll see that "unregister" is there, but "register" is not
<ikonia_> jdong who ?
<jdong> ikonia_: my chemistry TA
<Pici> LjL: Yep.
<ikonia_> jdong how lukcy are you 
<ikonia_> lucky
<LjL> wow, i'm consistently downloading from the ubuntu servers at a speed in excess of 1mb per second... never happened
<ikonia_> good connection
* jdong hugs himself
<LjL> yeah but i usually cannot download that fast from my ISP's own servers... and i'm on fiber optics, it shouldn't that much depend on the time of the day!
<LjL> besides, shouldn't the ubuntu servers be loaded :o)
<jdong> LjL: I've noticed that recently
<jdong> LjL: the main ubuntu servers all sped up the past month or so
<ikonia_> not many updates going on though to e honest
<ikonia_> look at the latest, few hearders
<ikonia_> very small 
<LjL> beta's always like that...
<ikonia_> not many people doing clean installs possibly down to gusty 
<ikonia_> headers that should read 
<LjL> jdong: well i *am* downloading from 4 servers at a time just to make it a faster -- i mean, to spread the load among the servers :)
<jdong> LjL: ROFL the last time I said that elmo strangled me :D
<LjL> jdong, i'm not afraid of people 20000km away from me strangling me... :P besides, it makes no sense, because one thing is setting up multiple connections to the *same* server, which is a bad thing to do -- another is to concurrently download from *multiple* servers, which really *does* spread the load and actually does them a favor
<jdong> LjL: I know your rational and I believe in that too, but the flipside is that it reduces the total number of download slots across all mirrors... and that does not do Ubuntu a favor as a whole
<jdong> LjL: unless it's release day, it's a nonissue
<LjL> well the number of download slots should depend on the bandwidth taken by each, not be independent of that
<LjL> their issue if it is :)
<jdong> lol, it's slightly dependent on maximum allowed number of clients though
<LjL> also, i *do* it on release day, but merely to seed the torrents fast
<jdong> yeah, I do similar too
<jdong> and jump on and uncap  my upload on 2 or 3 machines
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<neyvaroal> ola
<Pici> ola
<neyvaroal> cual es tu msn 
<Pici> non.
<neyvaroal> el mio es neyvafasion@hotmail.com
<neyvaroal> tienes msn
<neyvaroal> el mio no es es de mi ermana
<LjL> no tenemos msn aqui
<neyvaroal> el mio es mirella-xula@hotmai.com si kieres hablar conmigo
<neyvaroal> a onde
<LjL> por que IRC es mas friki y nos somos frikis
<neyvaroal> k??
<neyvaroal> agrarame plis
<Pici> Whats a frikis?
<LjL> Pici: nerd
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> and "agrarame plis"?
<LjL> Pici: plis is please, the other i'm wondering
<LjL> Pici: most likely a misspelling of something weird
<LjL> which wouldn't be too surprising
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> my regex isn't working
<LjL> i blame mc44
<LjL> ola loka
<loka> ola
<Pici> loka ola
<loka> ola
<loka> kien ere
<LjL> es mi amigo
<Hobbsee> ola loka 
<loka> d donde ere
<LjL> de frikia, un pais al lao de la luna
<loka> venga d donde ere en serio yo de espaa
<LjL> ok, yo de italia
<LjL> bam
<Gary> lol
<LjL> xenophobe, tsk
<Pici> The last one gave 2 hotmail addresses.
<LjL> schizophrenia
<LjL> at such an advanced stage that even the network is affected and one gets plenty multiple IPs
<PriceChild> didn't realise there was a CC meeting today
<Pici> oops
<Pici> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 27 2007, 14:58:16 - Next meeting: Community Council meeting in 1 minute
<PriceChild> 1 minute Pici!!!! quick run!
* Pici scurries
<PriceChild> Seveas, #ubuntuforums been up to any naughtiness? 8-)
<LjL> PriceChild: we didn't do anything, honest
<Pici> PriceChild: kenthomson was around earlier.
<PriceChild> gah
<Seveas> PriceChild, I had a bit of fun, not too naughty
<PriceChild> :P
<Pici> PriceChild: heres part of the conversation  http://pastebin.com/f99e8b4a
<PriceChild> lovely :)
<LjL> mc44, Pici, little update, the original author of the tty error wiki page confirmed to me that the instructions about using a /dev instead of the UUID were written intentionally, as he had experienced cases when the *correct* UUID would result in the error, while the device node wouldn't
<PriceChild> Seveas, did you poke jono about that irc-council@l.u.c email btw?
<Pici> Interesting.
<Seveas> PriceChild, I did, mailing list is there but slipped my mind
<Seveas> been working on ubuntu-nl the past days
<Seveas> meeting, new structures, google maps integration, website updates, new logo, 
<PriceChild> Rather you than me :)
<Seveas> it's been fun
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/kaart/
<PriceChild> Seveas, have you got admin on the list then...? I just emailed it and it bounced waiting approval...
<Seveas> PriceChild, I have
<PriceChild> "Post by non-member to a members-only list"
<Seveas> Will set it up later
<PriceChild> hehe cool :)
<Seveas> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/images/ubuntu-nl-logo.png
<Seveas> inkscape ++
<Pici> Neat!
<mc44> my eeeeyes!
<LjL> stop poking them after eating spices
* Pici gives mc44 his eyes back
<Tm_T> peces!
<Pici> temt
<Seveas> mc44, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/steunpunten/2/cd/
<Seveas> that'll kill your eyes
<mc44> haha
<mc44> way to get some stalkers :)
<LjL> not so much as your launchpad picture
<LjL> oh and, water pumps sometimes break
<PriceChild> Pici, did someone change the beta factoid?
<ubotu> riotkittie called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> PriceChild: It got changed.
<PriceChild> gd gd :)
<PriceChild> is it on releases. now?
<Pici> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> PriceChild isn't it better to do the nicknames, the addresses tend to change
<PriceChild> LjL, but so do the nicknames?
<LjL> PriceChild: well usually not, unless one *wants* to evade the bans
<PriceChild> And they do :)
<LjL> but with people forwarded to -read-topic, the assumption is they don't
<PriceChild> *thwacks livingdaylight amongst others*
<LjL> well ok, some do
<LjL> but those are the ones that get banned for other things too =)
<PriceChild> those spammers are still going into -unregged
<tonyyarusso> If it helps, they aren't only getting #ubuntu :S
<PriceChild> #debian
<Pici> anyone ! staff yet?
<Pici> Or do they look to be on it already?
<Esteth> I was supposed to come here to be tested for DCC exploit
<LjL> Esteth: sure, i'll test you
<tonyyarusso> Pici: not sure
<tonyyarusso> usually they notice
<Pici> failed.
<LjL> esteth, i suggest that you re-read the instructions more carefully
<Esteth> Hmm. I changed the port in pidgin. Let me double check.
<PriceChild> *cringes at pidgin for irc* :P
<LjL> Esteth, make sure you disconnect and reconnect
<LjL> or the port won't be changed
<Esteth> LjL: Ah, that might be my problem then. I'll be back in a sec then
<LjL> the server, not the channel, damn
<nixternal> 10:39:30 DCC aborted receiving file ILOVEPENIS from forthelulz
<nixternal> what is this world coming too?
<nixternal> s/too/to
<Esteth> Back, mind re-testing?
<LjL> nixternal, just the same old exploit
<PriceChild> Esteth, you need to leave the server, not the channels
<LjL> Esteth: you seem good now, one second please
<Pici> I should work on finishing my join-flood and dcc exploit detection script for irssi.
<PriceChild> ah gd gd then :)
<nixternal> ya, but can you come up with something more unique? god, I am starting to hate kids :p
<Pici> It already kind of works.
<Esteth> Thanks a lot :)
<LjL> thank you
<Esteth> PriceChild: I was told irssi was good and better than pidgin, and i tried it, but i like the "everything is allready set up and it just works" thing i get with pidgin, whereas in irssi i had to do lots of configuration to set up highlighting messages with my nick in them etc...
<PriceChild> If you used the clients from ubuntu, i'm pretty sure 8001 is the default port in gaim and you wouldn't have had this problem :P
<PriceChild> Esteth, I'm an xchat man.
<LjL> tonyyarusso, are they still around in other channels afayk?
<PriceChild> Not that I can see...
<PriceChild> and they seem to have stopped popping into #ubuntu-unregged
<tonyyarusso> LjL: not sure of channels, since by default Freenode only shows mutual channels in whois.  They are on-network though.  (non-ubuntu)
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I don't think that's the default... you need to set that mode on you don't you?
<PriceChild> or +s on the channel
<Pici> Its not the default.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: could be wrong - isn't that the +i *user* mode, which is default?
<LjL> PriceChild: attempt a provisional -r?
<PriceChild> *readies his trigger finger*
<LjL> let's wait a little before kicking from -unregged
<LjL> !ola
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<mcgc950> MARICUEVA-@HOTMAIL.COM
<Pici> OKAY
<Gary> arghhh
<PriceChild> just had another exploit
<LjL> +r reset
<PriceChild> LjL, zwob was registered
<Pici> zwob sounds familiar.
<LjL> PriceChild: *shrug*
<LjL> registered 5 minutes ago
<LjL> prepare for +m
<Pici> zwob = zewb, zewb is still tehre.
<Pici> or he was.
<LjL> banned
<Pici> ty
<LjL> !staff | many exploits occurring
<ubotu> many exploits occurring: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Hes done this a few times iirc.
<LjL> staff joined
<eidolon> re-instate me please.
<PriceChild> eidolon, you want a test?
<eidolon> and, does someone have a pointer to a an exact description of this exploit?
<eidolon> please.  i changed my connect port to 8001.
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<eidolon> that web page says -zero- about what the xploit is, and how it works, and what to do about it, thanks, i looked there already.
<eidolon> "Fix your router" is insufficient information.
<LjL> eidolon: the exploit simply involves fooling your router into believing that some strings are DCC commands. since some routers think they're so smart that they can parse IRC commands correctly, but aren't, they crash.
<PriceChild> eidolon, you're unbanned in #ubuntu.
<eidolon> PriceChild: i got the DCC, nothing happened.
<eidolon> thankyou.
<PriceChild> LjL, lets try another -r?
<eidolon> that's interesting.  i don't think my router has been crashing.
<eidolon> though i suppose it's possible.
<PriceChild> eidolon, you _were_ affected earlier.
<gnomefreak> thats why you ended up here :)
<eidolon> noted.  was that my router resetting?  or something in xchat?
<eidolon> *nod* 
<eidolon> if this is my router whacking out, i'd like to know it :)  i've had problems with my router stopping handing out DHCP leases and if this is the root cause, that'd be nice.
<LjL> !ola
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<gnomefreak> eidolon: it was a DCC 'expliot. when you were removed by the exploit someone banfowarded you to #ubuntu-read-topicor whatever the channel name is
* Pici thinks its about time LjL got rid of that...
<LjL> eidolon, router reset, although you might not even notice that outside of the IRC connection
<LjL> :(
<eidolon> well i have a ton of stateful connections (VPN on other machines, plus a bunch of ssh connections)
<LjL> eidolon, well, maybe on your router only the IRC connection is lost - several different makes are affected, as far as i know
<eidolon> (sorry if i'm taking up time here, but this is sort of important).  how long has this sploit been running?
<eidolon> i'm running a linksys wrt54g.
<Pici> Over a year.
<eidolon> wow.  i've been poking my client because my VPN keeps dropping with them.  i wonder if this has been it.
<eidolon> what is the test?  i'm on another irc network, folks are asking how to test for a vulnerability (I run my own IRC network - 4-5 servers)
<eidolon> i see PriceChild's dcc at me, but i don't know if that had special chars.
<LjL> eidolon, we simply replicate the exploit
<LjL> !ola
<ubotu> "Hola" tiene una H inicial. Y puesto que el autor de este mensaje no habla espaol pero esribe "hola", *tu* podrias tambien hacer el esfuerzo! Pero, hagalo en #ubuntu-es, por que aqu solo hablamos ingls.
<LjL> eidolon, it doesn't in fact
<eidolon> english please.
<LjL> it's just a plain malformed exploit
<LjL> eidolon that wasn't directed at you
<eidolon> so dcc send "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" ?
<LjL> yes
<eidolon> the chars don't matter i take it :)
<LjL> note that doing it in a channel will most often get you banned - or k-lined
<LjL> so, avoid it
* gnomefreak alomst removed him :(
<CoasterMaster> Can I be tested for the DCC Exploit?
<Pici> eidolon: can you not repeat that in here though, it tends to ping all of us ;)
<Hobbsee> that should have triggered the auto-kline script
<eidolon> yep, i know.  i'm not doing it on freenode.  i'm doign it back on my local net.
<eidolon> right, i know :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: no longer on
<eidolon> Hobbsee: i didn't DCC it.
* Hobbsee got highlighted then
<CoasterMaster> Also, what is kline? I've heard the term, but don't know what it means
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: damn
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, you seem ok
<eidolon> it's a 'kill' line.  you're banned from the server by the configuration.
<LjL> Hobbsee, i think the script is long gone...?
<CoasterMaster> Thanks PriceChild
<CoasterMaster> eidolon, but what causes it?
<Hobbsee> pity
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, ircops placing it on you if you're naughty
<gnomefreak> LjL: there were a few of htem atm
<gnomefreak> them
<eidolon> CoasterMaster: a k-line is added by an IRCop.
<LjL> gnomefreak what?
<CoasterMaster> oh got it, hahah....well thanks for testing me
<gnomefreak> there were a few scripts at one point
<Pici> The fellow who was exploiting before is still around and is kline evading according to my logs :/
<eidolon> interesting.  (at the risk of gettin banned)... in Xchat.  /dcc send #channel (that long string) ?  i got a 'file not found' error?
<Seveas> aoirthoir has been vandalizing the IrcGuidelines again...
<gnomefreak> s/atm/ at one point
<LjL> Pici: kline evading? nickname?
<Pici> LjL: zewb
<LjL> ah always him
<PriceChild> Seveas, lovely... wasn't he asked not to?
<eidolon> (feel free to /msg me if you don't want to share on channel)
<Seveas> yes
<LjL> Pici: other nicknames of his that you've seen?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: what'd he say?
<Hobbsee> eidolon: dont remember, offhand
<igomez> hola
<eidolon> nuts.  k.
<Seveas> "friendly alterations"
<Pici> LjL: let me grep a bit
<Seveas> adding 'please' in a zillion places where it was intentionally not said
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<LjL> mwahaha
<PriceChild> Seveas, hmm i thought i was subscribed to changes... ah there are the emails :)
<LjL> cmon that's not vandalizing
<LjL> it's just being subtly irritating :)
<eidolon> PriceChild: can you /msg me the command you were using for testing?
<Seveas> I call that vandalizing if it's repeat offense
<eidolon> (no, i'm not a hax0r, really.  do a /whois.  i'm a freenode supporter :)
<LjL> eidolon: just the very string you've sent above
<LjL> with a /ctcp, /notice or /privmsg
<eidolon> right, but i did that in xchat, and the syntax is wrong.
<eidolon> Oh oh.
<LjL> eidolon: /ctcp nickname DCC SEND aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<eidolon> right, got it, i'm in msg wth pricechild. t hanks :)
<Pici> LjL: zewb, zwob, zorf
<eidolon> the end result should be, what, everyone drops off thec hannel?  or they'll ping out?
<LjL> drop with connection reset by pear
<Hobbsee> eidolon: no, they get remote closed connection, and thrown off the network.
<LjL> peer even
<Hobbsee> eidolon: it's not fun.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i'ts a peer, that's right
<Hobbsee> while since it happened to me, obviously :P
<eidolon> huh.  *nod*  no one dropped.
<eidolon> i think that's good. :)
<eidolon> thanks guys.
<LjL> [18:19:31]  *** LjL sets mode: -b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-ops
<LjL> [18:19:35]  --> ivanovick has joined this channel (n=espejoma@83.230.234.218).
<LjL> [18:19:37]  *** LjL sets mode: +b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-83
<Gary> yay
<PriceChild> eidolon, anything else we can help you with? :)
<LjL> wth they requires level 1 just to view the access list on -es
<PriceChild> I'm sure someone told them to remove that not long ago :/
<PriceChild> We had big problems finding someone to talk to about something or other.
<Pici> Shouldnt the channel contact be on the irc channels list?
<PriceChild> Pici, "yes"... but surprisingly the person listed there isn't online atm
<PriceChild> Pici, and his nick is private, so can't see how long he's been gone etc.
<PriceChild> no alt nicks listed on launchpad etc.
<Pici> Well thats annoying.
<LjL> i'll make a note about that to erUSUL, though i doubt he can do anything about it
<PriceChild> !staff | just had another exploiter in #ubuntu "hellhouse"
<ubotu> just had another exploiter in #ubuntu "hellhouse": Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> good thing he's not hitting anyone by now...
<Pici> Coincidence that these are all happening on beta release day?
<LjL> naah
<LjL> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> LjL, pang
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee sighs.
* jdong dies....
<Hobbsee> stupid questions deserve stupid answers, and the guy in +1 is one of them.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Which stupid guy?
<PriceChild> Pici, asking for package name of tracker
<Hobbsee> Pici: the one who just asked which package tracker was in.
* Hobbsee thinks bluefish is a good answe.r
<Pici> Okay okay ;)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee is eeeeeeevil
* Hobbsee thinks that gcc would have been a slightly malicious answer, though.
<LjL> Hobbsee: next time say: to find out the package name, you can type "apt-cache search tracker | grep tracker | awk ' { print $1 } ' | head -n 1
<LjL> and point out to them how easy it is to remember
* nalioth sees y'all have been playing with fire. . . 
<PriceChild> *dives for cover wondering what he's done*
<Hobbsee> this was after he was told to use google,a fter asking what tracker does
<PriceChild> its installed by default in gutsy isn't it? :/
<Hobbsee> yes
<Pici> I think so.
<LjL> nalioth: referring to which of the funny events?
* Hobbsee notes that the guy hasnt asked another question yet - stupid or not
<Pici> Hes still looking for tracker in bluefish.
<Hobbsee> *g*
<nalioth> LjL: the PING PING PING of 'someone is exploiting heavily in #ubuntu-ops' (and then i find it was YOU)
<LjL> nalioth: ah well... i didn't get burned :P
* LjL has left IRC (K-lined)
<nalioth> sometimes people that play with fire, don't.
<Pici> LjL: did you talk to any staff about zewb or did you just set the banforwarsd
<Pici> s/sd/ds
<nalioth> Pici: what about zewb?
<LjL> Pici, i only set the forwards. if he's changing addresses anyway, i doubt staff can do much more than i
<LjL> nalioth: he's one of the obstinate exploiters, changes nicks and IPs
<Pici> nalioth: Hes a repeat exploit offender, been already klined twice I think.
<nalioth> LjL: i know. i kline him daily
<nalioth> Pici: ^^^
<Pici> Ah. :)
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> Seveas, i think aubade meant that too, since otherwise it's quite obvious that you have a "relationship" with your housepets
<LjL> i think the !ops might not have been warranted but kind of made sense
<Pici> did anyone talk to magnetron about what he thought it was?
<Seveas> gave him enough time to explain...
<winbond> can someone unban me from the #ubuntu channel?
<LjL> why were you banned?
<winbond> because the damn irc chat wasnt working right, same like few minutes ago ,and some dude banned me for spaming
<LjL> so winbond, you asked that question several times because it was konversation getting stuck?
<winbond> yes
<LjL> winbond, another thing, you should note that expressions like a "damn piece of crap" are not particularly welcome on these channels, so please avoid them
<LjL> winbond anyway, how exactly is konversation getting stuck? does it seem like a keyboard-related problem?
<LjL> i think you should fix it before rejoining
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, peanutb poked me for a cloak, hasn't been added to the ubuntu-members group yet but was approved in the meeting. He's got a linked nick and email fine, is it ok to poke a staffer for a cloak etc. without waiting for ubuntu-members to catch up?
* tomaw feels a poke
<Seveas> PriceChild, rather not
<PriceChild> Ok sure, will tell him to poke us again when its sorted :)
<ompaul> winbond, want me to replay your conversation with the nice people here when I removed you from #ubuntu the other day?
<Pici> hn
<LjL> jm
<ompaul> that needs a on part removal
<ompaul> move it to #ubuntu-troll 
* ompaul grins
<ompaul> who's trollin who
<ompaul> could be a van halen song
<LjL> i'm trolling you!
* ompaul sings - go ahead and troll
<ompaul> from nineteeneightytroll
<LjL> you're crazy :)
<ompaul> LjL, can you not join the dots to that one, 1984 by VH song Jump/troll ;-)
<ompaul> I remember seeing them onstage in 1984
<ompaul> un believable 
<LjL> i'm not vanmiliar with van halen's songs, i could have googled, but you're still crazy nonetheless :P
<ompaul> brilliant
<ompaul> LjL, ack
<Pici> nack
<LjL> syn
<LjL> nevermind, fin
<Javid> Hi. I didn't do anything. let me back in please.
<LjL> Javid, calm down man, nobody said you did anything
<LjL> however, your router is affected by a problem
<Javid> I understand that, but it isn't my fault, I don't admin the thing
<LjL> and that problem is exploited by malicious people to 1) disconnect your IRC connection and 2) annoy the entire channel
<LjL> of course, but you can change the port you connect to IRC from
<Javid> And I did that
<LjL> then i can test you if you don't mind, and let you back
<Javid> ok
<LjL> Javid: you seem fine, just hang on a second
<Javid> My router has been fine for the last several months, it didn't just spontaneously start sucking
<LjL> Javid, it doesn't until people do something special to make it disconnect
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Pici> Javid: Its an exploit that someone er, exploited in #ubuntu, we noticed and banned the people who were effected.
<PriceChild> LjL, oh yeah another reason we had a while ago for using ips not usernames, is because people sometimes use the same nicks at work and at home
<LjL> Javid: if you wish, reconnect to port 6667, and i'll show you without doubt that your router is affected by the problem... but then again
<Javid> Well, banning people while they're asleep for something that isn't their fault is really frigging dumb.
<PriceChild> they'd be affected at work, go home, get tested, go to work and get affected the next day
<LjL> !exploit | Javid, read it again
<ubotu> Javid, read it again: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LjL> and please, when you're in your job, or in your house, you can decide what is dumb and what is not
<LjL> here, it's up to us to use our best judgement
<PriceChild> Javid, Its not a real "ban", its a way to help you fix a vulnerability in your system so that y ou don't experience this problem again, and so that users of #ubuntu aren't anoyed
<LjL> and the only way to make people fix their routers appears to be to confine them to a special channel
<LjL> where they can read instructions with calm, while not being bitten by the problem, and fix it
<PriceChild> Javid, we let you back in as soon as we're sure you won't be affected next time. We have nothing personal against you at all.
<LjL> dinnertime now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v anthony]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !ping
<Pici> hm
<ubotu> pong
<stdin> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<anthony> haha
<Gary> !opabuse
<ubotu> leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<mneptok> !badtrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badtrip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> kahrytan has an interesting APT problem on #ubuntu... one third-party package, xwinwrap, initially complained about being half-installed and needing to be reinstalled, but APT didn't have that package available anymore
<LjL> he tried reinstalling a fresh copy of it (as did i, and my own installs fine)
<LjL> and now every apt-get command -- actually, even dpkg -- he types gives a "corrupted package" error
<jdong> LjL: eep :(
<jdong> LjL: if you think he is worthy, cjwatson visitation time....
<jdong> LjL: I would say just edit /var/lib/dpkg/status, but the last time I said that cjwatson killed me
<LjL> also this is interesting: it's the output of his "apt-cache show xwinwrap" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38840/
<jdong> sounds like he screwed up the status file
<LjL> it's it quite remarkable
<jdong> LjL: yeah, that's DEFINITELY screwed up status file
<jdong> er: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<jdong> ^^ truncation
<LjL> jdong, i don't know cjwatson and i never edited a status file... if you could put him in contact, or have a hint
<LjL> i can understand "edit the status file", but i'd have no idea what to put in it :)
<jdong> LjL: I'm not sure if Colin would appreciate being the status-file-fixing drone particularly during the release cycle...
<jdong> and editing the file manually is also beyond my area of expertise
<LjL> indeed, i don't even ping people i know about that sort of things, much less so people i don't know
<jdong> LjL: there should be a /var/lib/dpkg/status.old file
<LjL> wouldn't there be a "regenerate status file" command?
<jdong> LjL: have him first back up his current status, then copy status.old onto status
<jdong> and see if that solves it
<jrib> I had someone with a missing new line in the status file that totally messed up apt as well
<jdong> status-old rather
<LjL> jdong: uhm i'll try. but i see that, on my box, the *only* difference between status and statu-old is the *one* last package that i installed
<LjL> since he already messed up with a couple of apt-get commands, i'm afraid even his status-old is borked now
<jdong> LjL: that's my worry too
<jdong> Package: readlinE: Handler silently failed
<jdong> ^^ looks like multiple problems
<jdong> worth a shot though
<LjL> do you think there is a difference between the 'status' file and the concatenation of all 'Packages' files from the repositories?
<LjL> it looks very much like those to me
<LjL> ah well right, it has the... status too
<LjL> duh
<jdong> LjL: lol if you've installed every package ;-)
<jdong> LjL: keescook IIRC posted something on planet recently for reconstructing apt commands from dpkg.log
<LjL> jdong: random launchpad googling also gives a "dpkg --clear-avail" suggestion
<jdong> http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2007/09/26/stupid-dpkg-tricks-when-fighting-xfs-bugs/
<jdong> that can be used if the status file is too old
<jdong> I'm disappointed Debian doesn't rotate and back up a few more status/available files
<jdong> that's the achilles heel of APT
<jdong> he'd want just install instead of --reinstall
<LjL> well, the achilles heel of APT in general is that it doesn't have "memory protection"
<LjL> i don't really mean it, but i mean, like a kernel that has memory protection can't be taken down by its processes, APT shouldn't be able to be taken down by its packages
<jdong> LjL: APT is indeed weak against badly made packages, along with other mishaps
<LjL> that requires dpkg --get-selections to work jdong, and i've just asked him if it does
<jdong> LjL: nah, that's just a few of the comments' versions; using a variant of Kees's original method and dpkg.log.*, one can theoretically regenerate all the APT commands ever issued from day zero
<LjL> after all...
<jdong> effectively regenerating a brand new status file
<LjL> perhaps the best bet would be just to have the status file in front of me, and fix it by hand
<LjL> and "by ear"
<jdong> yeah, perhaps have him e-mail it to you then you can poke at it in an editor
<LjL> hm well yes, i see what you mean there
<LjL> but i also think it's beyond my greppesed sk1llz
<LjL> :P
<jdong> mine too :)
<LjL> asked him to send status via mail
<jdong> excellent
<LjL> he's complaining it's too big though, let's see after he gzips...
<LjL> (and honestly i have no idea what's the limit on my mailbox either =)
<jdong> typically corrupted dpkg status files should NEVER happen unless he has either (a) SIGKILL'ed dpkg/apt (b) done a hard reset while dpkg was running
<jdong> and many versions of automatix2 did (a) so.....
<LjL> which is my favorite hobby
<LjL> i mean, both a and b, depending on my mood
<jdong> lol :)
<jdong> try to do both at the same itme!
<LjL> nah
<LjL> i was thinking about disconnecting the IDE cable to the HD while dpkg was running
<jdong> lol
<LjL> he said he's fixed it
<LjL> by manually removing the xwinwarp entry from status
<LjL> i'm not entirely sure it was the only thing that had to be fixed, but... he says it works now
<jdong> LjL: well that's good I guess, though tell him to erase his memory and never ever mention editing the status file ever again :)
<LjL> haha
<jdong> apparently it's one of the big deadly Debian sins
<jdong> you know it's bad when you get an all-caps message from a TB member!
<anthony> haha
<LjL> i should perhaps mention to him that he probably has files from that package hanging around
<LjL> that will be forgotten for all eternity
<LjL> but perhaps he doesn't need to know
<LjL> =)
<LjL> jdong: what's their stance on adding "exit 0" at the beginning of postinst/postrm scripts? :P
<jdong> preferred to editing the status file to deal with dpkg breakage loops
<jdong> but of course done with a brain (i.e. manually perform the IMPORTANT actions of the scripts)
<LjL> ah good, 'cause i have no idea what else to do with some broken packages from *universe* sometimes. and i'm saying universe, not automatixlolandia or godknowswhat :P
<jdong> yeah, Universe sometimes has packages like that, because the less-cared-about packages tend to just be blindly-synced from an arbitrary sid date.
<jdong> I remember from some anti-Ubuntu information in Warty days someone did an install/remove test across universe, and on the order of 600 packages failed a simple install/uninstall cycle test.
<LjL> jdong: i understand that but i always wondered whether they couldn't do a basic sanity check by performing installation and removal of each package
<LjL> i mean, automatically of course, on a dedicated machine
<LjL> i'd assume canonical would have one =)
<jdong> right; I believe that should be a standard test by the build daemons
<jdong> at least try a noninteractive-frontend installtest before calling the build success
<LjL> [22:25:52]  <kahrytan> LjL,  moved the deb file when it was installinh?
<LjL> ehm
<LjL> could this be a valid reason why the status file could break?
<jdong> I don't find it terribly plausible
<jdong> dpkg should keep an open handle to the file throughout the procedure
<LjL> claims he's the only "fishy" thing he did
<LjL> it's, even
<jdong> though I am not a dpkg expert
<jdong> nonetheless, that still sounds like a bad idea :)
<LjL> yeah i did tell him that ;)
<LjL> this shouldn't be the channel for these things though...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<winbond> LjL, so are u going to unban me ?
<ompaul> winbond, want me to replay your conversation with the nice people here when I removed you from #ubuntu the other day?
<winbond> why don't u go suck a dick, why dont you tell people why u banned me first
<LjL> well
<LjL> you just gave us a perfect explanation
<jrib> that's not the way to get unbanned
<gnomefreak> winbond: i would say no now
<LjL> so, my answer is "no, not for the next month"
<gnomefreak> winbond: when someone offers to help you be nice
<gnomefreak> just a hint
<gnomefreak> winbond: ompaul didnt ban you from what he says he removed you
<ompaul> gnomefreak, eh there was a ban 
<winbond> no he banned me 
<winbond> i can read
<ompaul> the ban was based on repeated asking how many channels freenode has
<ompaul> having been advised that winbond was on the wrong channel
<ompaul> this advise was ignored
<LjL> the answer to which is, many, yet too few for trolls to be unlikely to end up on any given channel
<ompaul> so what could I do 
<gnomefreak> ompaul: from what i was reading you removed him and since he went to LjL for unban figured LjL banned him
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> well 
<gnomefreak> im caught up for most part
<winbond> yeah, and the repeat was only like 3 times, and it wasnt my fault, 
<ompaul> winbond, rubbish
<LjL> gnomefreak, no, it's just that the same repeating happened in #kubuntu while i was looking, and he claimed it was due to a Konversation glitch -- so later he asked to be unbanned from #ubuntu, since the same thing had happened
<winbond> go look at the logs
<LjL> something that i now find doubtful
* gnomefreak sits back opens beer and whaches "thinks to sefl your turn i had to do it last night"
<ompaul> winbond, you seem to have a problem with non slackware users
<gnomefreak> LjL: ah
<LjL> winbond, i did look at the logs, and i was even kind of prepared to provisionally believe the konversation glitch story, but it is now apparent to me that you don't even remotely have the manners to be on an IRC channel like #Ubuntu
<ompaul> and of course everyone will be converted to your version of what is reality by their admiration of your views
<winbond> i dont even use slackware
<ompaul> so who pays you to abuse the FLOSS community on irc then?
<winbond> LjL, i have manners but not when an asshole bans me for something thats not even my fault
<ompaul> you seem to do it with great gusto
<LjL> winbond: 1) how could he know it wasn't your fault? people repeat-spamming stuff happens everyday
<LjL> winbond: 2) since you still didn't get the point about manners (see "asshole", classified as vulgar and insulting by my dictionary), i'm forced to make you wait until you're calmer
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %winbond!*@*]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> winbond: how about not using that language in here please noon is using it to you no need to use it to others
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ompaul> winbond, you really did miss how to win friends and influence people
<gnomefreak> s/noon/noone
<LjL> winbond, i *really* must remind you that swearing and personal attacks cannot be tolerated. no matter how upset you may be, if you want a discussion, it has to be a civil one. i suggest you read the links i am about to give you before deciding what to do.
<LjL> bleah
<gnomefreak> not worth the trouble
<ompaul> well you can unmute it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %winbond!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> aaaah he's also got a "jo momma" real name.
<LjL> i missed that.
<gnomefreak> LjL: hes in channel?
<LjL> gnomefreak, the only non-secret channel he's in is ##slackware. he's banned from #ubuntu, though not from #kubuntu where he was earlier
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ah
<jdong> hey, where'd winbond go?
<jdong> lol
<LjL> gah. people shouldn't have a "clockbot.net" host, it starts my reflexes
<jdong> his initial comeback made me laugh out loud
<LjL> jdong: just wait for the second series, he'll be back ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<ompaul> I think LjL his ban needs some "advisory" attached
<mneptok> ooo! mhuddeye miss?!
<LjL> ompaul, bantracker comment?
<ompaul> yeap
<gnomefreak> or to a ##slackware op :)
<gnomefreak> i know im evil ;)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no point - that is not the politics here
<gnomefreak> true
<ompaul> if he had a cloak then there would be mileage in it
<gnomefreak> but thinnking make his life a bit harder than it is 
<ompaul> hm
<LjL> ompaul: i've submitted mine
<gnomefreak> stdin: you gonna be here in 4 hours or so?
<ompaul> LjL, :)
<stdin> gnomefreak: probably 
<gnomefreak> stdin: ty than maybe ill get to sleep early tonight
<gnomefreak> stdin: dont forget your troll friend
<LjL> gnomefreak: besides really, ops *don't* have a thing for listening to advice from "foreign" ops, which is often perceived as, well, "who the hell are you"
<stdin> gnomefreak: yeah, I remember, still got his list of 6 bans open :p
<gnomefreak> stdin: :)
<gnomefreak> LjL: you mean it isnt my job to make friends with other ops in other channels :( damn wasted time
<gnomefreak> i havent used slackware in ages but didnt they have #slackware at one time? now its ##
* gnomefreak wonders if they did what debain did
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gnomefreak: well if you manage to make friends with them, then it's ok
<LjL> but telling them "warning, this person is a troll" is usually the way to make them *suspicious* of you =)
<LjL> dunno, #slackware is taken by... lilo and forwards there, so it's likely
<Instabin> I need to be tested
<LjL> Instabin: sure, i'll test you
<Instabin> lol i see it
<Instabin> Received a malformed DCC request from LjL.
<LjL> Instabin: you seem fine, i'll let you join in a second
<Instabin> I was fine for ever
<Instabin> then all of a sudden it changed
<ompaul> new hardware?
<ompaul> new location?
<Instabin> nope
<Instabin> nope
<LjL> Instabin, it seemed like you were affected by the exploit. you quit at the very second with the standard 104 connection reset by peer
<Instabin> oh
<Instabin> I had it once before
<Instabin> Just a crappy dsl connection...
<Instabin> It was a couple of months ago
<ompaul> well if you quit at the same time as that d-c-c action you will be removed
<LjL> well Instabin, in any case make sure you always connect to port 8001, just in case
<Instabin> Why does it only effect 6667
<LjL> it certainly can't hurt
<LjL> because 6667 is the standard IRC port, and routers look at that one
<mneptok> and it's a sexier number
<mneptok> that angular 7, dangling off the end, tempting me ....
<ompaul> Instabin, bad "closed source" code in the router
<ompaul> you can't fix it
<ompaul> Instabin, you could be lucky and the maker fixes it or not
<ompaul> Instabin, yiou have been asked to fix it in april - august and now
<ompaul> maybe he is not happy cos he can't get in
<Instabin> Not unhappy just wounder why it was doing it
<Instabin> Linksys router
<Instabin> ompaul^ 
<Instabin> wrt54gs... My old one with dd-wrt died
<ompaul> there ya go
<Instabin> Shouldnt the port be change in xchat for gutsy
<LjL> i think so
<ompaul> yes
<Instabin> Im running gutsy
<ompaul> it is a router bug
<ompaul> not xchat
<LjL> Instabin, but if you upgraded from feisty, i guess the port wasn't changed
<Instabin> I didnt upgrade
<LjL> hmm well i dunno
<ompaul> d-cc tries to talk to 6667 and the router has a hissy fit
<Instabin> Iv been running gutsy... maybe they changed it after i installed
<ompaul> notpe
<ompaul> default IRC is 6667
<Instabin> how come ubuntu+1 wasnt effected....
<stdin> my WRT54GC never had a problem, I still connect to 8001 and set +C
<Instabin> what is +C
<Instabin> stdin ^
<stdin> blocks CTCP
<stdin> stops the server from sending to your client (afaik)
<Instabin> how do i set that
<LjL> indeed you don't repy to CTCP
<stdin> I think it still lets you receive ctcp to channels tho
<Instabin> oh
<stdin> "You'll still receive CTCP messages sent to a channel you are on, although the network will block your response to them" 
<stdin> stops hax0rz from ctcp'ing me anyway :p
<Instabin> lol
<LjL> not that they would gain very much knowledge by ctcping you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<mc44> stops bot attacks from flooding you out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *wonders where his broadband has gone*
<LjL> for that matter, where's your cloak
<mneptok> PriceChild: the Spice Girls, or a different broad band?
<mc44> shame ompaul wasn't here to enjoy that
<LjL> and shame i was
<PriceChild> LjL, on windows atm as haven't figured out how to dial up using my mobile on ubuntu... and so the password that i have hidden somewhere in little gpg encrypted file, i haven't managed to get hold of yet.
<LjL> you... don't know your nickserv password? :)
<LjL> bwahahah
<PriceChild> its just one i randomly generated, plugged into xchat and forgot about :/
<mc44> yeah, not much point making your nickserv password is secure
<PriceChild> mc44, pardon?
<mc44> well, it's transmitted in plaintext
<mc44> so pretending it's secure at all is silly
<jdong> PriceChild: impostor!! ;-)
<PriceChild> hmmm I'm gonna go decrypt that file... would appreciate a few other logins :/
<LjL> hello oriez, anything we may do to you?
<LjL> or perhaps i meant "for", or perhaps not?
<mneptok> LjL: at least you didn't use "inside" this time
<LjL> this time?
<jdong> mneptok: hey the outside stuff can be just as good!
<mneptok> jdong: you really need to move past Chapter 1 of that manual.
<oriez> you are such a hater
<LjL> oriez: oh, i'm just facetious.
<mc44> mneptok: I'm still on the table of contents
<LjL> mc44: you are the contents
<jdong> facetious... I think that's chapter 2....
* jdong skims ahead
<mc44> jdong: there will be a test on the material
<jdong> uh oh.... do I get to pick who administers it?
<LjL> no
<mc44> jdong: you can choose between mneptok's two personalities, sure
<mneptok> and you also don't get to choose the method of delivery. you may begin hoping it's oral.
<jdong> ROFL :)
<LjL> i'd start considering !o4o except we're in the wrong channel
<mneptok> Offtopic 4 -Ops ?
<mneptok> what's that? polite users?
<mc44> Obscene4p[s
<LjL> on the topic of bot terrorism, though...
<mneptok> ;)
<mc44> er ops
<LjL> what was your question oriez?
<jdong> "in the wrong channel" -- hey, how'd you get to chapter 12 so fast?!?
<mc44> :)
<jdong> lol this joke is getting old, back on topic :)
<LjL> jdong, i wrote it.
<LjL> which tells you it isn't worth a dime.
<mneptok> jdong: by Chapter 17 we learn that "wrong channel" is an oxymoron
<jdong> lol :D you guys are amazong
<jdong> amazing*
<oriez> i will show you in picture so wait a second to the uploadingggg
<mc44> oh, this should be fun
<LjL> oriez: oh i'm thrilled
* LjL dances around
<mc44> A diagram from Chapter 14 perhaps
<LjL> i bet
<oriez> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2453/0927071753uc7.jpg this is the problem no chance to resolved
<oriez> solved 
<jdong> oriez: this is not a support channel
<LjL> jes...
<LjL> you really made a screenshot of your bootup
<LjL> i mean, a photograph
<jdong> "screenshot"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jdong> *giggle*
<PriceChild> *waves*
<jdong> hi PriceChild!
<oriez> how can i make a screenshot if i cant bootup
<Pici> *blinks*
<LjL> oriez: you cannot... but then again, i knew the error message
<PriceChild> cloak and all :P
<LjL> didn't you find anything in the link i gave you yesterday?
<PriceChild> jdong, make my adsl go up
<jdong> PriceChild: is THAT what you kids call it nowadays?!
<oriez> no nothing
<LjL> oriez, because of taking a picture of a boot error message, you win being unbanned for half an hour
<LjL> hope someone has a solution during that time
<oriez> thx
<oriez> still  #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<LjL> i'll ban you again though, given what you've done in #ubuntu AND what you've done in here yesterday that ban can't be considered lifted
<LjL> join now
<LjL> oriez: ask your question in a meaningful manner, give a link to the picture if you want, and wait patiently if nobody answers you at once.
<LjL> that's the beginning of the hitchhicker's guide to not be banned
<LjL> oriez, no, as i said, that isn't the right way.
<LjL> ask your question in a way that's *understandable*, because "<link> ubuntu bug?!?" isn't, and don't immediately complain about people ignoring you.
<LjL> oriez, i gave you a chance, but i see that you completely aren't listening. sorry.
<LjL> someone also suggested having a look at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251944 oriez, for what it's worth.
<LjL> and i *would* try noapic, see the link from ubotu for how.
<oriez> i looked at the forums and its look like many people have the same problem but no solution
<LjL> oriez, also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64125 was suggested
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64125 in linux-source-2.6.17 "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! (dup-of: 63418)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63418 in linux-source-2.6.17 "CPU soft lockup during boot if ipw3945 kill switch is on" [High,Confirmed]  
<LjL> well oriez, i'm giving you a possible solution - boot with the "noapic" kernel parameter. let us know how it goes.
<oriez> they are not showing a solution
<LjL> sometimes one has to do his own research, as not all problems have a ready-made solution.
<oriez> and i can't open the websites thats you gave me
<LjL> besides, there *are* some solutions in there
<LjL> oriez: then try http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64125 in linux-source-2.6.17 "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! (dup-of: 63418)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63418 in linux-source-2.6.17 "CPU soft lockup during boot if ipw3945 kill switch is on" [High,Confirmed]  
<LjL> must be that firefox bug again
<oriez> it's great if you can open the page that could be cool
<NickPresta> Could I please be tested for the DCC Exploit?
<oriez> i might even find a answer
<LjL> oriez: i can. one solution that's proposed there is disabling the ipw3945 module. i'll tell Ubotu to give you a link on how to "blacklist" modules.
<LjL> NickPresta: sure
<NickPresta> LjL, thank you
<LjL> blnt
<oriez> it has to do someting with the common unix printing system
<LjL> NickPresta, that didn't work. have you disconnected and reconnected your IRC client, after following the instructions?
<LjL> oriez, it merely happens after CUPS starts, but i'm not sure it has something to *do* with it
<NickPresta> I would imagine that meant I failed
<LjL> NickPresta: correct conclusion
<jdong> LjL: I don't see why disabling ipw3945 should be a deciding factor... I have two laptops here that use ipw3945 on dual-core setups without issue
<NickPresta> LjL, give me a moment to check my network list. I thought I changed my port to 8001. Simply setting the server to irc.freenode.net/8001 should do it, correct?
<oriez> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/8241/0927071756oq7.jpg check this screenshot
<LjL> jdong, i haven't the slightest idea, but it solved it for someone on that bug report. anyway, what *i* would try first is "noapic", but it's like the 10th time i tell him, and i'm making a fool of myself now
<LjL> NickPresta: yes, that's the idea
<LjL> NickPresta: although the exact syntax (wether it's servername/port, or something else) depends on the client
<jdong> LjL: I concur with testing noapic.... ipw3945 doesn't make sense to me.
<LjL> oriez, we have that link.
<NickPresta> LjL, okay. Allow me to reconnect again..
<LjL> oriez, two possible fixes for you:
<LjL> 1) try adding the "noapic" kernel option to your kernel, it's done like this
<LjL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LjL> 2) if that fails, try blacklisting the ipw3945 module, which is done like this
<LjL> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<LjL> now oriez, i've gone way too far already. this isn't a support channel
<LjL> so try the above, and i'll be glad to hear from you whether it succeeds or fails.
<LjL> have a good day
<oriez> i dont have access to the filesystem
<oriez> how can i recover my files
<LjL> oriez: you don't need to, to test "noapic". it's done in GRUB.
<NickPresta> LjL, I'm connected on port 8001. Could you test me once again? Thanks.
<LjL> NickPresta: you're ok now, one moment
<LjL> NickPresta: thank you
<NickPresta> Thank you.
<oriez> do you thing i'm Einstein how can i do it
<LjL> sigh
<LjL> oriez
<LjL> !boot > oriez    (oriez, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> THE LINKS oriez, use THE LINKS
<mc44> Einstein was rubbish with computers anyway. Couldnt use a mouse to save his life
<LjL> it's EXPLAINED there. now, no support anymore.
<oriez> where is pelo he is a good guy
<LjL> how the heck do i know
<oriez> ya right you are a lamer
<LjL> oriez: wait until your Ubuntu starts booting. if you don't usually see a menu, then hit Esc until you do. when you see it, hit the "E" key. then go to the longest line, and hit "E" again. type " noapic" with a space before the word. then hit "B". see if it fixes it
<LjL> as i said, have a good day
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> someone should save myself from myself
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> (he's gone offline in case you wonder)
<PriceChild> I'm guessing I won't have a fixed connection tomorrow, and probably won't have internets at new house that i'm moving into on saturday for a few weeks so won't be on irc much if at all. Bye :)
<LjL> good luck PriceChild
<PriceChild> you too, have fun :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-28
<LjL> ehm
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LjL> "How to get the kernel source"
<LjL> it says Git is the preferred method over apt-getting it
<LjL> that doesn't sound right to me
<Pici> hm
<stdin> maybe for devs, but not for users...
<LjL> that statement has been there for a long time though, i just never noticed
<LjL> actually, it has been there forever, since the first revision by Ben Collins
<LjL> and who am i to contradict Collins... still
<stdin> add a "note" there, like "Unless you are going to hack the kernel you can user apt-get...."
<LjL> stdin: maybe the issue is that the .deb package doesn't include security patches while git does, though
<stdin> well "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" will get the source of the kernel you're running
<LjL> that's true as well
<LjL> edited, have a look
<stdin> that seem better 
<LjL> see #ubuntu ;)
<stdin> heh
<Tm_T> hah
<Hacker> hi
<stdin> hello Hacker
<LjL> wget www.google.com/q=site:wiki.ubuntu.com
<LjL> for Page in $(htmlextractlinks index.html); do echo "Use APT even if this page recommends otherwise!" | wput - $Page?action=edit; done
<LjL> i'm the APT dictator :P
<Hacker> LjL: ?
<LjL> Hacker, sorry, that wasn't for you :)
<Hacker> ok.
<LjL> but can we help you?
<Hacker> yes
<stdin> Hacker: by my count it's only been 22 hours so far
<Pici> LjL: you are weird.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hacker> Oh. My clock must be a bit fast. I will fix that.
<LjL> ...
<Tm_T> stdin: you mean 22 out of 9872y35r4976q254rq9023762459876 ?
<stdin> nah, only 24 (this time)
<Tm_T> seriously?
<stdin> that's what we decided yesterday so..
<Tm_T> who decided?
<LjL> stdin: sigh... see last thing i said in #ubuntu too
<stdin> mostly me gnomefreak and Jucato
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> well if its fine for you, I'm fine too
<gnomefreak> if you can confrim he read it unban him please (im getting kind of tired of seeing him
<stdin> Tm_T: and we didn't promise to unban, we said we'd decide then
<Tm_T> I see
<ubotu> Evanlec called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> I hate when people do that.
<nixternal> gahahahaha, that was funny right there
<Amaranth> LjL: I would have sent him here but that works :)
<LjL> [01:48:42]  <troubled> LjL: someone is jumpy :) btw, http://pastebin.ca/raw/717910  (and "vaporware" is missing from that list). related to the zewb attack this morning
<LjL> who the heck is that?
<LjL> Amaranth: i'll unban
<Pici> LjL: I have no idea, I thought you knew what he was talking about
<LjL> i do know
<LjL> but i don't know who he *is*
<Pici> Er, well, yes, thats what I meant.
<Evanlec> hi
<Evanlec> i made a oopsie
<Evanlec> but i didnt think i'd get banned...
<LjL> Evanlec, i see you knew about this channel
<stdin> LjL: no I told Evanlec about it
<Evanlec> no i didnt, rtdin
<Evanlec> told me
<Evanlec> stdin rather
<LjL> stdin: ok, that one's sorted
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: what was the reason you called ops to begin with?
<Evanlec> i just wanted to see who was ops
<LjL> Evanlec, you said you had seen other people use !ops | nickname to warn about troublemakers
<LjL> and yes, that's exactly what it's used for
<Evanlec> yea..or atleast thats what i thot
<gnomefreak> Evanlec: /msg cs access #ubuntu list
<Evanlec> o
<LjL> didn't the thought cross your mind that it should *only* be used for that?
<LjL> since it *does* warn us?
<Evanlec> i didnt know it warned you
<Evanlec> i thot it just listed who was op
<LjL> ehm, [01:52:23]  <Evanlec> like when someone was acting up, someone would type !ops|<nick> to warn them i guess?
<Evanlec> right, to warn the perpetrator...
<Pici> Evanlec: It pings all of our names so that we know something is up.  
<Evanlec> ohh i see
<stdin> it prints their nicks, they get a highlight
<gnomefreak> it does :) and it pings us as it says our nicks
<Pici> Plus sends an alert to this channel.
<Evanlec> i was unaware
<Evanlec> i apologize :(
<LjL> Evanlec, make sure you never do this again unless in a real emergency
<LjL> you can join now
<Evanlec> gotcha
<Evanlec> thank you
* Pici tries to remember the person who kept ops'ing in this channel
<troubled> heya
<LjL> hi troubled, this sort of thing is better talked about in here than in #ubuntu
<LjL> excuse me just one thing, but, while i do know what you were talking about... i don't think i know you?
<troubled> ahh np, been in #debian many many years
<troubled> i designed a db logger though that i use now to help out in channels and #freenode
<LjL> right, my logs did point to "#debian" :)
<troubled> it allows < 1sec queries on many thing. the one i paste was a list of all hosts for a nick, followed by another select of all nicks with those hosts. helps catch all their ips
<LjL> troubled: how exactly do you put all the different nicks and IPs together?
<LjL> i.e. since he changes everything - ident, IP, nick, how do you correlate?
<LjL> oh, so there's still a manual "guessing of the host" involved... interesting though
<troubled> sec, ill paste the sql for my select. it will make more sense
<Pici> I think I understand what troubled is doing.
<troubled> select id,nick,ident_name,sub.hostname from view_user_id as uid,
<troubled> (select distinct(hostname) from view_user_id where nick = 'zewb') as sub
<troubled> where sub.hostname = uid.hostname
<troubled> order by id
<troubled> the main select is all the hosts for "zewb" in this case. then i take that list and reselect from the same table all the nicks which have those hosts.
<Pici> What client are you using to catch this stuff with?
<troubled> its not perfect by any means, but it can help spot the obvious ones
<troubled> irssi
<LjL> troubled: ah, it's much clearer that way, my SQL is way rusty
<troubled> svn://ircdetective.dyndns.org:27474 if your interested. irssi+perl+mysql atm
<Pici> troubled: I'll definitly take a look
<LjL> i don't use irssi, but it's still interesting
<troubled> although imMute has developed a "cleaning" implementation from scratch against my db schema as well. #ircdetective if your interested in them though
<LjL> had thought of something like that at times
<LjL> but my client is so limited as far as scripting is concerned, that i'd have to write a whole irc proxy - or change client
<troubled> its handy. although irssi blocks on inserts, so splits and floods can slow the irssi down until i get queue's implemented
<Pici> I started to put together an irssi plugin to use the built in massjoin signals to alert me when something starts happening.  
<troubled> Pici: well, i dont have any alerts yet. i do have plans for some irssi /commands to do the look ups, but for now i just use an sql window and put in the selects that im after manually. i have views setup to do all the joins to save me time as well
<troubled> Pici: http://pastebin.ca/raw/717955 is about what im running for db size. and i still get < 1sec on 99% of the queries i do. and an index usually solves any of the slow ones. plus the design makes for small db dumps. thats about 400mb on disk, and only 50mb bz2 on a dump
<gnomefreak> LjL: did you unban troubled from ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> sorry wrong nick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> troubled: do you have anything else that you need help with in here?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: your guy should be around shortly
<LjL> you were thinking about evanlec i think
* gnomefreak thinks 24 was a round about time
<gnomefreak> LjL: i was 
<Jucato> heheh :)
* gnomefreak really wants to see part 2 of that so maybe i will watch :)
<Jucato> part 2 of Hacker?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<Jucato> heheh
<stdin> "by my count it's only been 22 hours so far"  to Hacker one hour ago, he replied: "Oh. My clock must be a bit fast. I will fix that." then quit :P
<Jucato> lol
<troubled> gnomefreak: hehe hey now! well, unless there were anymore question, i think im all done here
<Jucato> actually stdin is the guy you want to poke :)
<Jucato> stdin: since your ban basically covers all of him... I think I could remove mine, which is almost 48 hours old
<troubled> thanks for having me, and dont be afraid to ask for any log info you might need on a nick ;) *waves*
<gnomefreak> bye ty for wanting to help
<stdin> done
<gnomefreak> damn if people would stop pinging me i might get what i say out in time
<Jucato> aw... you didn't let me put my op hat on first thing in the morning :(
<stdin> you can remove one of the other 5 bans :p
<Jucato> nvm...
<rob> op hats are overrated..
<rob> :P
* Jucato yawns and stretches
<stdin> so you feeling better today Jucato?
<LjL> staff hats are so inelegant
<Jucato> stdin: a bit :)
<stdin> good, you can handle Hacker then :p
<LjL> and cumbersome to wear
<Jucato> hehehe
<LjL> what did this funny guy do anyway?
<LjL> i don't feel like checking the tracker
<LjL> besides, it never works
<rob> staff hats are made of lead.
<stdin> lots of CTCP ping stuff, bot abuse and generally being offtopic  (is the short version)
<stdin> then some ban evading on top
<rob> from wikipedia "A soft, heavy, toxic and malleable poor metal"
<gnomefreak> he was a pita but responded well when i asked him the simple questions :)
<Jucato> although he claims that he wasn't ban evading. his IP changes every modem reset he says
<gnomefreak> welcome to the world of dynapic ips/ proxies
<stdin> Jucato: he was ban evading after I banned him, then kicked then he rejoined 
<Jucato> ips?
<stdin> so the "Ohh I didn't know" story doesn't wash with me
<Jucato> that's why I said "he claims" and "he says" :)
<stdin> he can claim the moon is made of cheese, I still won't believe him :p
<Jucato> but it is!
<gnomefreak> stdin: when i asked him why was he banned on tuesday he knew why and spit it out almost right away but he wasnt sure why on wed. kind of makes me think hes fairly honest
<Jucato> either that or he's pretty proud of it :P
<gnomefreak> but not my ban so im just watching
<Jucato> it's all stdin's now :)
<Jucato> (which is why I wanted my ban removed...)
<LjL> rob: op hats, but specially the ones made after the seveas fashion, are made of copper, "a reddish-colored metal, with a high electrical and thermal conductivity"
<stdin> the nick change to "sorrystdin" was the annoying thing, I hate it when people use my nick in theirs. like that xp_killer showed up as stdin2 ...
<rob> LjL, so you are saying that op hats are bad to be wearing during thunderstorms?
<LjL> rob, they *make* the thunderstorms
<stdout> so, can i be unbanned now?
<rob> LjL, heh ok
<gnomefreak> stdin: who are you?
<gnomefreak> oops
<LjL> mwah
<gnomefreak> stdout: who are you>
<gnomefreak> stdout: why were you banned?
<stdout> gnomefreak: i'm the brother of the guy you banned, stderr
<stdin> "n=ljl" hmm
<LjL> stdin: entirely a coincidence i'm sure
<gnomefreak> still not helpful i dont remember banning him
<gnomefreak> LjL: oh yeah everyone have you initials
<stdin> LjL: oh, I wouldn't suggest otherwise :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> he's certainly a troll
<gnomefreak> thats what you were talking about
<stdin> I agree
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> why does that hostmask look like ive seen that tonight 
<LjL> gnomefreak... it *is*, after all, my hostmask
<gnomefreak> not who i thought
<gnomefreak> LjL: i was thinking it was hacker for some reason
<LjL> Hacker n=Hacker adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net 
<gnomefreak> did you /whois stdout? before you banned him?
<Jucato>  --> stdout has joined this channel (n=ljl@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it)
<gnomefreak> his real name was your name
<gnomefreak> his set real name
<stdin> spooky
<gnomefreak> thats why the initials comment came out :)
* gnomefreak has idea
<LjL> gnomefreak, i know it was evident it was me :P
<LjL> i didn't mean to make it a long joke and only tell after you got bored :P
<gnomefreak> ah
<Jucato> :D
<gnomefreak> Pici: problems in -offtopic?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Just some guy who wanted to talk about demonoid so LjL and I tried to explain why it was o4o
<gnomefreak> ok :) just watching
<gnomefreak> bot has a bunch of lag here
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<stdin> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<gnomefreak> go figure smart ass bot would say that
<Vorian> can someone here cloak our new ubuntu member sesien?
<seisen> I was wondering what it was
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> FrancoGG called the ops in #ubuntu
<kitche> hey we need an op in #ubuntu to lock it down
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kitche> ah I see your there gnomefreak :)
<Jucato> (gnomefreak is *everywhere*)
<kitche> well it was hard to tell with everything :)
<Pici> someone is klining them too
* gnomefreak cant wait till meds kick in than i wont be anywhere ;)
<gnomefreak> saw that but there was one left so i grabbed him
<gnomefreak> one means alot more can enter
<Pici> Er, why are people who I'm pretty sure arent bots getting the k-line stick?
<Bam2550> Hello, why was i banned from #ubuntu?
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Borat called the ops in #ubuntu
<stdin> gnomefreak: see all the "register spamspamspamspamspam" messages, seems these bots are now trying to register their nicks now so +r won't grab em
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> you do know the ones that just joined are contributers i didnt seee spam messages after rob set -R
<rob> no, they have stopped
<gnomefreak> i know thats why i asked them to stop with !ops and !staff
<gnomefreak> stdin: hard to reg. a k-lined nick/host
<gnomefreak> good think i waited to go to bed
<stdin> gnomefreak: yeah, they register before the k-line 
<gnomefreak> that would have pissed me off 
<kitche> I should load up my irc client that doesn't response to ctcp or that doesn't spam me with it at least
<w0000000000000t> :)
<gnomefreak> rob: all servers are up?
<w0000000000000t> i hope you guys lieked the crapflood :)
<Pici> w0000000000000t: excuse me?
<jdong> what happened to runemaste645? curious :)
<gnomefreak> he cant be that stupid
<w0000000000000t> I claim the crapflood in the name of the Buttghost
<rob> gnomefreak, yes
<w0000000000000t> There's another crapflood coming tomorrow :D
<w0000000000000t> bigger and bigger
<w0000000000000t> :D
<stdin> w0000000000000t: yeah, whatever :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-ef2f611f3c08ff87]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ^^^ wasnt hard
<Pici> smellyonion, Bam2550: how can we help you two?
<smellyonion> Well
<smellyonion> i got forwarded here
<jdong> why doesn't freenode just nix all tor gateway clients?
<Pici> Thats the first time I've seen someone come in here and claim responsibility.
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if we were allowed to ban tor in here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Bam2550> I asked a while ago why i was banned. =\ From ubuntu
<Pici> Bam2550: Did you get forwarded to another channel?
<Bam2550> I will quote myself once more
<Bam2550> "why was i banned from #ubuntu"?
<rob> don't worry about the crap flood, I have something for him soon.
<Pici> Bam2550: It was probably due to your realname.
<gnomefreak> im thinking he wasnt banned but i will look
<Bam2550> oh, someone was being a jerk and being like "bill thats a funny name, ahaha loser" ect
<Bam2550> on a different server
<Bam2550> i will change it
<Pici> gnomefreak: realname ban on it exists in the bantracker
<Bam2550> How do i change it o.0
<jdong> haha, stuck an explicative in the realname and forgot how to remove it :)
<gnomefreak> Bam2550: what client?
<Pici> Bam2550: Its probably in your irc client properties, it really matters client to client.
<Bam2550> mIRC
<gnomefreak> how did you set it to what it is now?
<gnomefreak> just reverse the steps
<Bam2550> It wont let me change it, the text box is grayed out
<jdong> Bam2550: probably need to disconnect first?
<Bam2550> probably
<Bam2550> brb then
<gnomefreak> Pici: for sweetonion?
<Pici> gnomefreak: for Bam
<Pici> gnomefreak: I didnt check smellyonion's ban
<gnomefreak> that was easy :)
<gnomefreak> im looking for his. Bam2550 has changed his realname
<Pici> Bam2550: Try joining #ubuntu now
<Bam2550> Okay its changed
<Bam2550> it works
<Bam2550> i just have to identify
<Pici> Bam2550: Sounds good, sorry for the wait, we just got hit hard by a bot attack.
<Bam2550> ick
<Bam2550> --Brb unplugging ipod--
<Bam2550> Hmm, wow it didnt do it this time
<Bam2550> nvm
<Pici> gnomefreak: yeah, I dont see one for onion either, unless he tried to join before authed :/
<stdin> Hacker should show up soon
<gnomefreak> no i think trolling, i think he was with w0000000000
<gnomefreak> we have exactly 400 bans set in #ubuntu atm
<Pici> perhaps, registered just yesterday.
<gnomefreak> 21:31 -!- litebrite [i=TOR@gateway/tor/x-ef2f611f3c08ff87]  has joined  #ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> 21:32 -!- smellyonion [i=onion@unaffiliated/smellyonion]  has joined #ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> one behind other
<gnomefreak> litebrite == w00000000...
<gnomefreak> stdin: i hope so the meds are starting to ummmmmmmm well you know :)
<Hacker> Hi!
<stdin> hello hacker
<jdong> welcome back
<gnomefreak> hi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<Hacker> well?
<stdin> ok, I'll begin...
<stdin> Hacker: Have you read the Code of Conduct, especially the 1st two parts "Be considerate." and "Be respectful."? also, have you read the IRC Guidelines, especially the parts about "Bot abuse", "Language and Subject" and "Don't be annoying" ?
<Hacker> Yes.
<stdin> and you fully understand those?
<Hacker> ye
<Hacker> s
<gnomefreak> we are always watching ;)
<Hacker> ;-)
<Jucato> they are... I'm mostly asleep :)
<stdin> so you also understand why you were banned and realise that if this behaviour persists you'll be banned again (for longer)
<Hacker> Yes.
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ok brb smoke 
<stdin> and I take that, Hacker, as a promise that you will respect these rules and guidelines from now on?
<Hacker> yes. definitely.
<Jucato> good :)
<stdin> Hacker: ok, give me a sec to remove the bans
<Hacker> ok
<Bam2550> Hacker, are you really a hacker?
<Hacker> No.
<Bam2550> Why is your name Hacker then?
<stdin> I think that should do it
<stdin> Hacker: you should be able to join now
<Hacker> Thanks.
<Jucato> ok...
<Jucato> kinda weird that he only went online to get unbanned... then went offline... :)
<stdin> yeah, maybe I should sneak the bans back in :p
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> stdin: ROFL
<jdong> stdin: then take them out when he comes back in here
<Pici> Bam2550: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<stdin> yeah, and act like I can't find the bans ;)
<Bam2550> No, should i leave?
<stdin> Bam2550: unless you have any other business here, then there's no point being here :)
<Bam2550> i can see when im not wanted.
* Bam2550 crys
<Jucato> perhaps we could put that in the topic? avoids awkward moments? :)
<stdin> what, like "The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel" ?
<stdin> or just change it to "We don't like you, so leave" :p
<Jucato> teh latter of course :)
<Pici> Well, we dont have a problem with some people here...
* Pici looks through the non-voiced list
<Pici> Like that jdong guy
<Pici> On second thought..
<stdin> well, ubotu 'aint so bad
<Jucato> who's jdong?
* Jucato runs and hides
<gnomefreak> jdog is a good guy most of the time 
* jdong hears his name
* Jucato is in a galaxy far, far away
<jdong> I'm kind of 1/8 belonging here no?
<jdong> of course #ubuntuforums doesn't really count for much of #*buntu*-dom
<gnomefreak> python doesnt use ifelse does it?
<Jucato> jdong: forgive my  ignorance.. but I've always been confused as to the relationship of ubuntuforums.org with #ubuntuforums
<jdong> gnomefreak: clarify?
<jdong> Jucato: lol the relationship is indeed extremely unclear....
<jdong> Jucato: #uf was started by two people who were on the staff of ubuntuforums....
<jdong> Jucato: but apart from that, it has no relation with the forums, other than any uf.org staff member wanting ops on #uf can have it
<gnomefreak> jdong: in py code example (and accurate) do ...ifelse {2*3=b] 
<jdong> Jucato: it is a lower-standards, less-enforced environment than uf.org
<jdong> gnomefreak: no, that is not python syntax...
<gnomefreak> C uses ifelse staments
<gnomefreak> jdong: what does py use in place of ifelse?
<jdong> I am not familiar with that statement being a part of C either
<Jucato> jdong: I see... coz I might be joining your ranks soon.. and I have no idea anymore of the landscape of the forums.. :(
<Jucato> operative word: might
<gnomefreak> jdong: hold on ill give you exact syntax for C
<gnomefreak> i know C uses if(....) i could swear it uses ifelse after if if if is not correct
<jdong> gnomefreak: you mean if / else if / else if / else type conditional branching?
<Jucato> C uses if () else if () else if ()... no ifelse or elseif
<gnomefreak> yes but i could swear C uses if(b==null) /n ifelse
<nixternal> nope
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Jucato> nested if...else
<gnomefreak> what the hell uses ifelse bash?
<gnomefreak> no if fi
<nixternal> (b==null) ? foo : bar
<gnomefreak> thinking
<jdong> gnomefreak: GNU m4
<jdong> :)
<jdong> you poor poor thing for having m4 burnt into your brain :)
<gnomefreak> ah its else
<jdong> python uses if / elsif / elsif / else
<jdong> or was it elif?
<jdong> whichever shows up in color in your editor!
<gnomefreak> never heard of cls()
<gnomefreak> i just saw that 
<nixternal> jdong: hahahahah, that is what I do when working with idiotic languages
<nixternal> just type something until it changes color, then you know it is OK :p
<jdong> nixternal: you know what's one thing I loved about MS Visual Studio?
<nixternal> intellicomplete or whatever they call it?
<jdong> nixternal: press alt+space, and the IDE tells you everything that you could possibly put in there and still have the code compile!
<nixternal> or, how it drops down a billion solutions
<jdong> and it is generally indeed intelligent
<nixternal> jdong: you can do the same with netbeans for not only java, but also for C/C++ now
<Pici> jdong: I think eclipse does the same thing, and some other IDEs
<nixternal> eclipse is just ummm....I will leave that one alone
<jdong> nixternal: NetBeans/Eclipse are both slower at doing it....
<jdong> nixternal: not to mention less accurate
<Pici> Eclipse is slow at doing a lot of things.
<nixternal> netbeans is actually the quickest I have seen for *nix
<jdong> I don't think they'll catch like FooType b(foo,bar); b=<alt+space>
<nixternal> I have tried everything
<Pici> I've been meaning to try out netbeans..
<jdong> VS will only pick things that are compatible with FooType
<nixternal> with netbeans, I can even do Qt work and it does the autocomplete and includes the apidocs
<jdong> nixternal: netbeans is fastest in *nix
<jdong> for autocomplete
<nixternal> eclipse always crashes on me
<jdong> nixternal: but it comes nowhere REMOTELY close to VS
<jdong> somehow MS did magic on that part
<nixternal> no ide comes remotely close to VS
<Pici> nixternal: Me too. 
<jdong> I used VS7 on a 233MHz system
<jdong> and it was snappy, including autocomplete and forms designed
<jdong> anyone wanna try running eclipse on a 233?
<nixternal> hell no
<nixternal> that would be like running it on my cell phone :)
<Pici> I have eclipse on my usb stick.  
<jdong> the only thing I'd dare try is vim7 omnicomplete :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok going to bed before i hurt myself thinking
<mneptok> jdong: will it mork on my 25Mhz 68040?
<mneptok> *work
* Pici waves to gnomefreak 
<jdong> mneptok: only if you buy the Ultra Limited For Slow Computers Bill Gates Signed Edition :)
<jdong> what was that actual vista edition with the absurdly long name?
<jdong> http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Windows-Ultimate-Numbered-Signature/dp/B000M2WPIQ
<jdong> here it is
<mneptok> Windows Vista Home Basic Media Center Unlimited Premium Upgrade Edition
<jdong> Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate UPGRADE Limited Numbered Signature Edition
<jdong> sadly... it's real.
<jdong> 22:19 -!- runemaste644 [n=Duh@adsl-4-138-165.gsp.bellsouth.net]  has joined  #ubuntuforums
<jdong> ^^ why was this guy klined earlier?
<jdong> he just joined #uf with nick-1
<nalioth> Windows Vista Home Basic Media Center Unlimited Cherry-topped Premium Signature Enhanced Upgrade Edition with Special Digital Sprinkles
<jdong> nalioth: ooh where can I buy that?
<stdin> I may think about getting Windows Vista Premium Basic Ultimate Media Center Home Limited-Stock Todays Special Value Enhanced Edition (Upgrade)
<stdin> but then again, I may not
<coreymon77> stdin: jdong: if either of you do that, i would have to kill you
* jdong licks his vista enterprise copy :D
<stdin> I may think about getting Windows Vista Premium Basic Ultimate Media Center Home Limited-Stock Todays Special Value Enhanced Edition (Upgrade) ?
* coreymon77 kills jdong
<mneptok> stdin: don't want the signature?
<stdin> mneptok: MS already signed the DRM, I don't need another :p
<stdin> maybe we should bring out "Ubuntu Premium Basic Ultimate Media Center Home Limited-Stock Todays Special Value Enhanced Edition" ? what ya think?
<mneptok> stdin: what about a signature that's not so likely to be cracked and Dugg 8954692387 times?
<nalioth> Windows Vista Home Basic Media Center Unlimited Cherry-topped Premium Signature Enhanced-with-Nalioth-GPG-DRM Upgrade Edition with Special Digital Sprinkles
<mneptok> (Pony Edition)
* jdong cracks nalioth's DRM....
<coreymon77> stdin: the only difference between that and the regula buntus being a really long name
* mneptok DRMs jdong's crack
<jdong> for my reputation's sake I'll leave out some of my pre-Ubuntu afiliations :D
<nalioth> what DRM ?
<mneptok> try being gay without my approval NOW, ya bastard!
<coreymon77> :P
<jdong> *note to self*: Need approval from mneptok before becoming gay.
<coreymon77> lol
* mneptok beams brightly
<jdong> glad I made you happy :)
<stdin> happy? you mean gay
<jdong> same thing :)
<stdin> reads better when you replace "happy" with "gay" tho :)
<jdong> ROFL
<jdong> I think my appearance would do the exact opposite :)
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> interesting conversation
<jdong> coreymon77: you missed when we made like 10 minutes worth of sex jokes a few hours ago....
<coreymon77> i could look at the logs
<jdong> ha, "grep your backlog...."
* jdong hopes he didn't start another barrage of innuendos
<coreymon77> although im too busy talking on irc as my wined mirc bot on my kubuntu box from my macbook through freenx
<jdong> that's an intense setup :)
<coreymon77> i know thats a lot of layers
<jdong> do you run OS X or Linux on your macbook
<jdong> (wow this is OT)
<coreymon77> epecially since my kubuntu box is right beside me
<coreymon77> but i finally got freenx set up
<coreymon77> so im hving fun with it
<coreymon77> :P:P
<coreymon77> jdong: osx
<jdong> coreymon77: likewise here....
<stdin> today I ran Mac OSX on my x66 laptop :)
<jdong> coreymon77: I would be more convinced to run Gutsy on it if there weren't a 1:45 battery discrepancy
<stdin> x86 rather
<coreymon77> jdong: by doing that i am effectively going hrouh 3 oses jsut to do something that i can do on any one of them natively
<coreymon77> jdong: just for the heck of it
<jdong> stdin: I had a very similar setup going....
<coreymon77> stdin: and?
<coreymon77> stdin: like it?
<jdong> stdin: stopped when all my attempts to get wifi running failed
<stdin> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/7411/test4eu5.jpg < proof
<coreymon77> i could do that on my kubuntu box
<coreymon77> but im a purist
<jdong> stdin: spent 4-5hrs trying to port BSD wpi(4) to Darwin.....
<coreymon77> im running osx on an actual mac
<jdong> then just said screw it and dropped 1400 for a macbook
<coreymon77> jdong: good idea
<stdin> coreymon77: need to use it more, only just installed it
<jdong> stdin: silly boy that doesn't count :)
<jdong> stdin: OSX86 native is the way to go
<coreymon77> jdong: you mean running it on an actual mac right?
<jdong> coreymon77: or a very very nicely thought out/hacked hackintosh setup
<coreymon77> jdong: because osx86 means running it on not a mac
<jdong> coreymon77: moral/legal issues aside
<stdin> I used the PPC version, because it has "Power" in it's name
<stdin> :)
<jdong> coreymon77: I respect the people who actually get OSX running on non-apple hardware through their own hard work and ingenuity
<coreymon77> so do i
<jdong> I am disgusted by those who download some random torrent, fail to read SIMPLE instructions to set it up... then walk off saying OS X sucks.
<coreymon77> but, even the huge pirate that i am, apple is probably the one company id rather not pirate from
<jdong> coreymon77: I'd consider hackintosh to be an educational exercise, not a permanent replacement for a mac
<coreymon77> for apple stuff, id rather actually pay for it, get it normally
<jdong> coreymon77: Apple's current pricing schemes ofr their OS'es is pretty reasonable to me for the quality product I am getting....
<coreymon77> if course
<jdong> coreymon77: and the most crucial part of the Apple experience for me is I don't worry a bit about the system. Apple's products and services take care of it for me
<coreymon77> its the same thing as saying running doze xp with vmware is the same thing as running it natively
<stdin> shame Apple are EVIL tho
<jdong> I dislike Apple's deliberate practice of locking out their hardware from software modifications
<jdong> i.e. how the new-generation iPods are all firmware-encrypted
<jdong> and most likely will never ever get rockbox
<coreymon77> no matter what you do, stuff like hackintosh with never be the same as getting a real mac
<jdong> coreymon77: not to say that you can't get very very close :)
<jdong> with enough Darwin elbow grease
<coreymon77> too much work
<jdong> aye
<jdong> some people consider it "fun" though :)
<jdong> i'm one of those, when I am not bogged down with schoolwork
<coreymon77> with all the time you spend trying to get it to work, you could probably earn enough money to buy a real mac in the first place
<jdong> aye, but then you don't get to learn about OS X's guts :)
<jdong> ooh EFI update...
<coreymon77> i know the major complaint about macs are they are more pricet
<coreymon77> pricey*
<coreymon77> jdong: i know, i got it earlier today
<jdong> coreymon77: I don't agree with that complaint :)
<coreymon77> and its true
<coreymon77> they are more expensive
<coreymon77> but
<jdong> coreymon77: I think Apple's very price-competitive at their formfactor
<jdong> coreymon77: I was never intending on getting a macbook actually... I was merely looking at lightweight compact notebooks
<coreymon77> what im saying is that this macbook was not cheap
<jdong> coreymon77: and could not find a comparable PC one at similar prices, that oculd stand a chance of running a *nix OS
<coreymon77> jdong: specs?
<jdong> coreymon77: 3rd gen 2.16 c2d, 2GB RAM, 160GB  HDD, 1399 or so
<jdong> I was trying to build comparable systems at lenovo and dell in the same size factor
<jdong> and could not match Apple's prices
<coreymon77> with taxes
* jdong wonders if this update fixes the hibernation keyboard bugs
<coreymon77> this thing was close to a good $2000 dollars
<jdong> coreymon77: yeah, prices have come down since then, though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jdong> and my 2GB RAM was added on after-market
<coreymon77> im talking with taxes
<coreymon77> before taxes it was 1600
<jdong> coreymon77: where do you live?
<coreymon77> sorry, dont say that stuf
<coreymon77> and my dad just got a dell that with rebate was under 1000
<coreymon77> so this was definitely more expensive
<coreymon77> but the difference is
<coreymon77> 3-5 years from now
<coreymon77> i could and may still be using this thing
<jdong> coreymon77: Dell's in his price range are not in the same hardware/quality class as Apples.
<coreymon77> which is much more than i can say about any dell computer
<coreymon77> sure, macs are more expensive, there is no denying that mathematically
<coreymon77> but they are better comptuers
<coreymon77> its higher quallity
<stdin> (in your opinion)
<coreymon77> this laptop is gonna last me a good long while
<jdong> ooh fantastic, looks like new EFI update fixed the keyboard race condition on safe-sleep resume
<jdong> with trial count of 2.
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> i dont even know what that firmware thing did
<jdong> coreymon77: it is a common MB/MBP bug that if a system goes into hibernation sleep (i.e. you set sleepmode>=3 via pmuset, or you lost battery while system was in normal sleep), the keyboard might be deead upon resume
<jdong> it happens with 80%+ frequency
<jdong> I have done 5 cycles of this now, and cannot reproduce the bug anymore.
<coreymon77> oh, never knew that
<jdong> few people ever test the deep sleep ting
<jdong> it's  a hidden feature of the OS activated by some shell-scripting hackjobs
<coreymon77> i just do the close the lid sleep thing
<jdong> that is the hybrid safe-sleep
<jdong> it does a hibernate (write out to disk), but then goes into sleep
<jdong> so if your power source stays alive, wakeup will be instant wake from sleep
<jdong> but if you lose your battery, the system just resumes from hibernate by copying from disk to RAM
<jdong> in the latter scenario it was common for the system to resume with a dead keyboard
<jdong> commonly reported on mac forums with no workaround
<coreymon77> technobabble
<jdong> it is rumored to be a race-condition in the EFI where the system assigns the IR controller the job of being keyboard
<coreymon77> oh and btw, that pm from snowbot, thats me
<jdong> coreymon77: I realized :)
<Amaranth> jdong: Heh, I can't even suspend :(
<Amaranth> Stop telling me about how awesome your suspend is
* Pici snaps jdong's suspenders
<jdong> Amaranth: aww you poor thing :)
* jdong hugs his 5:30 battery life
<jdong> then ducks!
<Amaranth> I get 3 easily on this beast
<Amaranth> Wait, do you have a 17" MBP?
<jdong> no, standard macbook
<Amaranth> ok then, my battery life is alright :)
<jdong> :)
<Amaranth> If I turn off wifi it goes up to almost 4
<jdong> if I turn off wifi I peak at around 6:00
<Amaranth> WinXP gets me about 2 to 2.5
<coreymon77> lol
<Amaranth> So I'm happy :)
<jdong> if I turn off backlight and work on strong background lighting, I can get around 9hrs of work done
<Amaranth> I can't turn off my backlight
<coreymon77> jdong: i just plug it in
<Amaranth> I can't even turn it down, it's an 'ultra bright'
<Amaranth> I'm about to try a stock kernel
<Amaranth> But then I have to get my iwl3945 and nvidia on my own
<Amaranth> But if it suspends...
<jdong> linux suspend-foo drives me nuts
<jdong> not even all standard intel hardware do it properly
<Amaranth> This is the first time it's been really broken since dapper
<jdong> mako's thinkpad only S3->alive 90% of the time.
<Amaranth> I mean, since it started working with dapper
<jdong> which is not a good percentage for doing it long term
<Amaranth> Shitty hardware and no specifications
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> i found that feisty completely fixed the suspend problems
<coreymon77> mine hibernates perfectly
<Amaranth> 7.04 worked great for me too
<coreymon77> an fix that i found incredibly useful
<Amaranth> 7.10 breaks it :/
<coreymon77> thats because its a beta
<Amaranth> Uh
<Amaranth> coreymon77: Do you have any idea how suspend and/or the Ubuntu development process works?
<Amaranth> So, I'm thinking mute NotSure in offtopic, any objections?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> go for it (but im still sleeping) his attitude that he hates this and and him more than him is just alot of bs to me but i guess we dont have rules agianst it
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, smacfarl said: ubotu: so is there a good way to convert from wma lossless to flac?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-22
<Flannel> Anyone have a bot they can throw into #ubuntu?
<nalioth> where is ubottu ?
<Flannel> died ... 4 hours ago
<Flannel> 15:06 -!- ubottu [n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<Flannel> It's now 19:01
<Flannel> (in my world)
<jrib> I have a bot with working encyclopedia.  I haven't done more than that, so I don't know how to make it shutup when someone gives it a supybot command (starts with -)
<Flannel> Hmmm.  nalioth, bot seems to be unresponsive in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Flannel: check for quiets and such
<nalioth> yep, nobody ever listens
<nalioth> REMOVE THE BOTS WHEN UBOTTU RETURNS
<nalioth> DO NOT QUIET THEM
<Flannel> Thanks nalioth
<jrib> night
<_Zeus_> what happened to the bot?
<Flannel> _Zeus_: Which one?
<_Zeus_> ubottu?
<_Zeus_> is there a new bot, ubot3?
<Flannel> _Zeus_: standing in while ubottu is on vacation
<nalioth> _Zeus_: nope
<nalioth> ubot3 has been here longer than ubottu
<ubot3> nalioth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalioth> ubot3: botsnack
<ubot3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_Zeus_> so...... ubottu is broken, i take it
<_Zeus_> ubot3 has the same data?
<ubot3> _Zeus_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalioth> _Zeus_: it wouldn't be logical to stick ubot3 in #ubuntu if it didn't
<_Zeus_> so, why is there no bot in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nalioth> there is no bot needed in -offtopic
<_Zeus_> language...
<nalioth> hmmm, i'd not go that far, _Zeus_ 
<_Zeus_> huh?  i don't get it
<Flannel> _Zeus_: havnig a bot in -offtopic isn't a necessity
<nalioth> _Zeus_: you just called all the ops lazy and good for nothing but to call the bot (and all the other poeple who'd call !language)
<_Zeus_> umm.... i didn;t
<_Zeus_> whatever, i'll go now :P
<nalioth> _Zeus_: then i didn't understand this > 1222054120 22:28 < _Zeus_> language...
<Flannel> nalioth: I don't think he did, he was just giving an example of where a bot would be convenient (although typing it out isn't the end of the world)
<_Zeus_> Flannel is exactly right
<_Zeus_> bye
<jussi01> Oh for petes sake!
<stdin> jussi01: seems a mix of ping timeout and/or DNS/ISP failure
<stdin> although I'm not sure why nubotu survived
<jussi01> stdin: no, wish the council would remember they have trigger to restart it...
<stdin> yeah, seems only p-c remembers
 * jussi01 nudges nalioth...
 * nalioth is nudged
<Myrtti> Good morning babehs!
<Flannel> Its not morning!
<Flannel> Well, technically it is.  But not if I squint at my clock
<ikonia> is ActionParsnip becoming a pain in general ?
<jussi01> stdin: sigh?
<stdin> about?
<ikonia> why so glum
<datacrusher> hi
<Pici> datacrusher: Hi how can we help you today?
<datacrusher> well, i was dropped here cause iv tryed to go to #ubuntu channel
<datacrusher> a few days ago iv installed a crappy script, and went to lunch, when i went back it dropped many away messages
<datacrusher> so i was banned
<datacrusher> how do i apologize?
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> one moment
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> datacrusher: Have you disabled that script?
<datacrusher> yes
<Pici> datacrusher: One moment
<datacrusher> i disabled all the features, im using it just for the autojoin facility
<Pici> datacrusher: Sounds good, you may rejoin #ubuntu now.
<datacrusher> thanks
<datacrusher> sorry for the inconvenience
<go_beep_yourself> is there a command to restore all my permissions/owners to default?
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: this is not a support channel
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: it seems you've been removed from this channel on multiple occasions, why are you here
<Pici> ikonia: looks like you set a banforward
<ikonia> ahhh 
<ikonia> I see it
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> he was under a different nick
<go_beep_yourself> then get me back in the support channel
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: you where logged in as dmesg
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: does that username mean anything to you ?
<ikonia> or moo_cow
<go_beep_yourself> great, my gf messed up her computer with some ubuntuforum commands and now i gotta figure out what she did
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: could you please answer my questions
<go_beep_yourself> moo_cow is my old nick
<ikonia> yes, and as I recall (and looking at the logs) I asked you to remove a simple away script and you started causing issues
<ikonia> you also sent me private messages which where rude about it as I recall
<go_beep_yourself> i think it was an xchat feature, cant remember
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: could you give me a moment please to check something
<go_beep_yourself> sure
<ikonia> just checking my logs and you where rude to me when I asked you to remove the away script
<ikonia> and informed me you would ignore me
<ikonia> does any of that ring any bells ?
<ikonia> you then started flooding multiple channels with away messages on purpose
<ikonia> does any of that ring any bells ?
<go_beep_yourself> i may have been rude. i dont remember what we talked about.
<ikonia> so with that in mind why should you be allowed back into #ubuntu support channels with polite people, after you flooding the channel, flooding this channel and where isnulting? 
<ikonia> insulting either ?
<go_beep_yourself> im not going to kiss your ass. im going to use a proxy server on a friends computer and login, so go ahead and kick me out jackass.
<ikonia> as I suspected, this was the attitude form you earlier under your other nicks
<go_beep_yourself> when you treat people like dirt, thats what you get
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: you won't be allowed back into ubuntu at this time until you can learn to participate in a channel without insults/rude/threads
<ikonia> go_beep_yourself: no-one treated you like dirty
<ikonia> dirt even
<go_beep_yourself> ill be in 5 minutes dumbass
<ikonia> bye
<go_beep_yourself> bye, being seeing u under another nick
<ikonia> bye
<jussi01> !idle | go_beep_yourself
<ubottu> go_beep_yourself: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<go_beep_yourself> this channel is useless. im waiting to be kicked out.
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
 * jussi01 hugs Pici
<Pici> Anytime.
<jussi01> was about to...
<ikonia> I'm curious, I put that ban forward on, but jack removed it, yet he still got forwarded ?
<ikonia> ahh jacks IP was different
<Pici> ikonia: I don't see the removal
<ikonia> my mistake
<Pici> ah
<ikonia> similar ip
<ikonia> looked the same at a glance
<ikonia> well it's nice to know we'll be looking for a user trying to reset his permissions back to default in #ubuntu shortly :)
<Pici> Check the ident, I have a feeling it will be the same.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I'd forgot about that user to be honest, he's been a real pain in loads of channels
<jussi01> ikonia: change the ban forward to a normal ban, Im sick of seeing him here...
<ikonia> jussi01: sure
<Pici> ditto
<Tm_T> how did one set realname ban?
<bazhang> the lart feature
<Tm_T> erm
<bazhang> ie /cs l
<Tm_T> tells me nothing
<bazhang> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<Pici> Tm_T: /mode +d somename
<Tm_T> bazhang: sowwy, I don't use that
<bazhang> that sets every ban known to humankind
<Tm_T> Pici: thanks
<Tm_T> though, maybe we need networkwide ban for those spammers...
<Pici> /cs l is a stupid command imo
<bazhang> so moo_cow is dmesg of 'audit' fame?
<Tm_T> I talk about "PennergameUser" realname this time
<Pici> I thought I banned that
<Tm_T> Pici: from whole network?
<Pici> Tm_T: no, just from #ubuntu
<Tm_T> well that doesn't help me
<Pici> I'm not a staffer
<Tm_T> but that's a good start (:)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: +d
<Myrtti> may I cry a bit?
<Myrtti> I went to the local computer junk store today
<Pici> Only if you have a good reason
<Myrtti> wasted three hours
<Tm_T> awww
<Myrtti> bought linux magazine for 11€
<Myrtti> yes, 11€
<Pici> Yikes
<Myrtti> also, bought a shower curtain and a bathroom rug, and kitchen towels.
<Myrtti> what I also bought, was 160GB hard drive for my laptop
<Tm_T> from computer junk store?
<Pici> All of that at the computer junk store?
<Myrtti> now I'm sitting here with the laptop in pieces in front of me
<Tm_T> Pici: exactly
<Pici> Tm_T: darn, I'm too slow
<Myrtti> and it looks like... I should've looked at the specs of the old one better before I left.
<Tm_T> awww, wrong type?
<Myrtti> I've got on my other hand an old Hitachi SATA 80GB, and on the other Seagate PATA 160GB.
<Myrtti> the nice thing is
<Myrtti> the only SATA laptop harddrive at the computer junk store
<Myrtti> is 320GB and it costs 
<Tm_T> true
<Myrtti> five times more than the 80GB harddrive I planned to buy, but was forced to take bigger one, because they had lost what I wanted.
<Myrtti> I need 80GB, even less.
<Myrtti> WHAT THE HELL DO I DO WITH 160 or even 320GB of HARDDRIVE?!
<Myrtti> I'm not male, so no, the answer is not "download more porn"
<Myrtti> as someone already suggested.
<Myrtti> ;______;
 * Myrtti puts the semibroken 80GB hard drive back in and cries
<stdin> umm, make a media server?
<Myrtti> and which hard drive would I put in that?
<Myrtti> oh - and have I told you I don't have tv?
<stdin> you don't need a tv, just a tuner ;)
<Pici> How about a local repository mirror/apt-proxy
<Myrtti> I gave mine to jussi01 
<stdin> I've never been brave enough to attempt to make a media server, so what do I know...
<Myrtti> but why?
<Myrtti> I don't have such a hard drive
<Myrtti> the hard drive I need would go into my laptop
<Myrtti> this sucks on a royal scale
 * bazhang wonders if chrizc is federerroger
<Jack_Sparrow> troling either way
<Jack_Sparrow> this has gone on way too long and has no solution
<bazhang> aye
<Tm_T> I would love to get new PC
<Tm_T> system slowing down badly when starting Kontact isn't acceptable anymore
<Tm_T> so what if I already am compiling KDE4 in background
<jrib> heh
<bazhang> haha
<Tm_T> because Kontact is only application slowing my system down, really
<jrib> haven't you heard about webmail?
<Tm_T> jrib: with soe, uhm, 60 000 mails?
<Tm_T> and 4 different sources
<Tm_T> + google mail webpages aren't working with Konqueror well
<jrib> I have 150000+ mails in my gmail
<Tm_T> ye
<jrib> what's "soe"?
<Tm_T> some
<Tm_T> I have removed 100 000 mails last january or so
<Tm_T> if I don't remember wrong
<jrib> how does mutt handle 60000 mails?
<Tm_T> no idea, I use alpine sometimes, it's bit sucky at times
<Tm_T> anyway, problem is not wrong applications, but my PC isn't following me on my tasks
<jrib> Tm_T: specs?
<Tm_T> or maybe I should stop following ML:s and compiling KDE4
<Tm_T> jrib: how precise specs you like to get?
<jrib> just curious about ram and processor
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/lshw.txt
<Tm_T> so 2800+ AMD Athlon with 2x512 DDR1
<Tm_T> it's not rare to me to have loads over 10 and swap in 1 G or more
<Tm_T> und, I have vm.swappiness = 15
<Tm_T> jrib: hot specs, isn't it
<jdong> jrib: how well mutt handles large number of mails depends primarily on how fast your filesystem combs through those little files
<jdong> (don't use mutt on networked mailboxes like IMAP -- network activity is blocking to the UI)
<jdong> make sure to enable header caching though
<Tm_T> heh
<jdong> with header caching and local maildirs on ext3 or UFS, it takes about 0.5-1s to open up a mailbox of 50,000 LP e-mails.
<Tm_T> I need some calendar solution
<Myrtti> Hohum
<Myrtti> You folks are boring
 * Myrtti pokes mneptok
<Pici> I wanted to get a print that had an engraving of a boring machine on it and said BORING at the top
<Pici> but it was $50
<Pici> At an antique shop
<jdong> Tm_T: you shouldn't listen to me, but I've been using a moinmoin wiki as a PIM
<Pici> I did that once... but it was with something better than moinmoin
<Pici> Couldn't have been that great though, I have no idea what I did with it.
<Tm_T> jdong: haha
 * Myrtti pokes mneptok again
<Myrtti> His + isnt showing
<Myrtti> :-}
<Myrtti> Is someone with a decent keyboard watching #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> No?
<Myrtti> For gods sake
<Tm_T> not me, sowwy
<Myrtti> DEATH BY SNOO SNOO!
<Pici> !
<Myrtti> snoo snoo.
<PriceChild> Who is to be subjected to the Big snoo snoo?
<Pici> Dunno
<Myrtti> it is AN ENIGMA!
<Pici> A riddle wrapped in a mystery in an enigma?
<Myrtti> oddly, enigma brings to mind the word enema too.
<Myrtti> oh well.
<ompaul> Myrtti, is it because at some level lobster is pink?
 * ompaul clarifies it -- snoo snoo
<Myrtti> no
<Seeker`> Myrtti: is it because your mind is slightly warped?
<Myrtti> I was told today I'm scaringly geeky
<Tm_T> you are not
<Myrtti> so, I guess that might be it
<Pici> snoooooo
 * Pici disappears
<Jack_Sparrow> Question.. with the chanserv script..  does /cs u nick   unmute as well as unban
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, removes all except real name stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Thank you, just double checking
<Myrtti> silly kids.
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti My record was 45 lobsters on one dive
<ompaul> Myrtti, first it was stupid emacs now it is silly kids ;-)
<Myrtti> my emacs is still stupid
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs-snapshot/+bug/272810
<Myrtti> see?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272810 in emacs-snapshot "package emacs-snapshot 1:20080919-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, do you know why you were muted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Im working off little sleep here..   /cs u 196.201.134.160                   right or wrong?
<LinuxGhost> yes , ive flooded the room
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, only if you feel it is right to do so
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, you can't ask the same question time and again over and over
<ompaul> you have to let people who are not paid choose to help you
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul I do,, I think he will listen to reason...and understand why..
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, and if you keep on at the same thing time and again they will walk away from you
<LinuxGhost> i know but it was due to my aflition
<LinuxGhost> im going to lose my HD FILES:-(
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxGhost boot a livecd and save to a usb
<ompaul> this may or may not be accurate - however you have to work with people, this means writing clearly on one line what the problem is
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, if you fail to work with them as they would wish you to, you will find they won't work with you at all
<LinuxGhost> JACK, i only have ubuntu 7.10 but im using 8.04.
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, that is not the situation you want to be in, so remember if there is a way out and you can find it with others, you will do so a lot easier, if you use full sentences, and put in information out for helpers in a useful way, but if you rant at them they won't participate ;-) so always stay calk
<ompaul> calm
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, one can read the other 
<LinuxGhost> Now how to not lose my files but fix the trouble?
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxGhost We are not going to help you in here
<Jack_Sparrow> Please rejoin ..  or like suggested, boot live and backup what you cnat afford to lose
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, please read the topic here - it requests you don't idle
<LinuxGhost> im newbie and dont understand your advice, sorry
<LinuxGhost> first my laptop just burn cd not dvd
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, please leave this channel return to #ubuntu, ask your question, and most important Have Patience!
<LinuxGhost> ill take long time to backup files
<ompaul> LinuxGhost, well you gotta do what you gotta do
<LinuxGhost> ok, bye, im googling
<LinuxGhost> thanks bros
<LinuxGhost> no need to room
<LinuxGhost> bye
<Myrtti> hello darkhat- 
<Myrtti> how may we help you?
<Myrtti> awwww sneezing pigseh
<ompaul> highly addictive bad puns
<Mez> Grr... found another addiction
<Tm_T> Mez: me?
 * Myrtti larts Tm_T 
<Mez> Tm_T, nah - http://stackoverflow.com/
<ubottu> In ubottu, Charles_F said: only prob is I can't install anything lol
<Myrtti> meh.
<Tm_T> indeed
<mneptok> Myrtti: oy
<Myrtti> mneptok: IDENTIFY THY SELVES!
<Myrtti> what is the secret password to the underground LAIR?!
<mneptok>  /m Myrtti ponypants
<Myrtti> PONIES!
<ompaul> von fink your lack of a cloak is disconcerting 
<ompaul> very disconcerting 
<Myrtti> it is
<ompaul> btw did I mention that you are disconcerting anyway  ;-)
<Myrtti> mneptok is without a cloak...
<Myrtti> his private parts are showing
<Myrtti> ew.
<Myrtti> cover thyself.
<ompaul> Myrtti, please too much information
 * ompaul provides mneptok with beer and steak
<ompaul> or fries on their own
<ompaul> or something
<mneptok> fixed
<ompaul> happy fixing day mneptok 
<mneptok> a Co-nonical pointed out that i am, apparently, sabdfl's second-in-command.
<Myrtti> EWWWW
<mneptok> and i had no idea.
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti for giving him the digibox :D
<mneptok> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<ompaul> mneptok, you is special
<Myrtti> mneptok is speshul
<ompaul> mneptok, and we wants you to instruct them to do a uds in .ie
<ompaul> mneptok, you can then meet swatman again :)
<mneptok> i'm not even second in command of my own home.
<mneptok> so a UDS in a specific locale is a tall order.
<ompaul> hehe
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> mneptok: I vote for Finland
<mneptok> UDS in the spring is always North America. UDS in the fall is elsewhere. which means you vote for .fi in Novermbler or Declaremblar.
<mneptok> bleh. i vote Puerto Vallarta.
<Myrtti> excuse me
<mneptok> or Bora-Bora.
<Myrtti> but when was the PRAGUE thing again?
<Myrtti> I'd hardly call it FALL
<mneptok> oh, <->
<mneptok> so yeah, Finland is spring is OK
<Myrtti> tut-tut.
<mneptok> we can watch the trees bud and the people melt.
<Myrtti> and btw, that picture is fairly disturbing
<Myrtti> in case you didn't know
<mneptok> women want me. men want to *be* me.
<mneptok> *eyeroll*
<Myrtti> which year was that taken in again? in the glorious 1970'ies?
<mneptok> 1995.
<Myrtti> 1975 you say?
<Myrtti> ok
<mneptok> i had just finished a 2 year stretch for exposing myself to livestock, and was in rehab for an injected aspertame addiction.
<ompaul> mneptok, note how the channel went into shock
<Myrtti> TOO MUCH INFOOOOO
<Myrtti> soon someone is annoyed enough and fiddles with the chanserv to put +c back
<Myrtti> would someone come and fix me a cup of good tea?
<Tm_T> sorry, cannot
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * Myrtti goes to fix that tea
<Myrtti> I are bored
<Myrtti> music!
 * tritium longs for the luxury/free time to be bored...
<Myrtti> who says I've got free time to be bored
<Myrtti> my brain just malfunctions
<Myrtti> flip flop
<Myrtti> flip flop
<Pici> bup
<Myrtti> OOOHHH. http://err.no/personal/blog/tech/2008-09-22-23-17_emacs_collaborative_editing_and_dbus.html
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> the floodbots are somewhat flaky I think
<Seeker`> do they need anti-dandruff shampoo?
<Myrtti> intresting nick TiTsAnDaSS 
<Pici> At least he used alternate capitalization to confuse us
<Myrtti> intresting ident and realname too
<jdong> maybe the word boundaries are somewhere else
<jdong> like ur..... ok I'm stumped.
<Myrtti> I'm too tired to care or think
<Myrtti> in fact!
<Myrtti> I think I'll go to sleep
<Pici> Okay!
<Myrtti> tata kids.
<Myrtti> hugglebuns for everyone
<Pici> goodnight!
 * Myrtti administers few deaths by SNOO SNOO and goes
<Pici> eeek
<Pici> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-23
<mneptok> this looks like the work of the wiggler.
<jdong> is "the wiggler" some new slang you kids thought up?
<mneptok> *blink*
<Pici> Is that someone who has a wii? 
<Pici> Or is that "the waggler"?
<mneptok> "you kids?"
<mneptok> i am, no exaggeration, old enough to be your father, you know. all that's missing is the black suit and the fanatical devotion to the Emperor.
<Mez> !link 118516
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link 118516
<mneptok> !zelda 88488209
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zelda 88488209
<Mez> meh, was meant for another bot
<Pici> Sorry Mario, the bot is in another castle?
<mneptok> The Legend Of Zelda: The Ocarina Of Spastic Colons
<mneptok> (great game, if you have enough plastic sheeting)
<Pici> I don't believe I've played that one.
<mneptok> if you want easier victory, start the baked bean regimen now.
<jdong> Pici: I think I played that once when we were playing for money and I was losing.
<jdong> oops (the above is not to be used as a confession in a court of law)
<elky_work> mneptok: correction, you're old enough to be that weird uncle everyone avoids at family events.
<Myrtti> ah - so funny
<Myrtti> death by snoo snoo.
<Myrtti> http://ihasahotdog.com/2008/09/22/cute-puppy-pictures-stick-iz-purfect-day/ <--
<jussi01> Anything interesting happen in the ~2 hours I was disconnected?
<elky_work> Myrtti: gee, this sounds awful familiar... http://punditkitchen.com/2008/09/13/political-pictures-police-help-repressed/
<Myrtti> elky_work: lol
<elky_work> http://punditkitchen.com/2008/09/09/political-pictures-rnc-oppression-musical/ too
<Myrtti> I HATE MY COMPUTER
<Myrtti> I did updates on intrepid and my mouse became unresponsive for 10 minutesx
<Myrtti> ;_______;
<Myrtti> pleia2, elky_work ping
<elky_work> Myrtti: pong?
<Myrtti> what do you think of the nick slamFIST on -women?
<Myrtti> someone just asked me if it's a nickname we'd like to have there
<elky_work> i'm not in there from here.
<Myrtti> My answer was "as long as (s)he hasn't done anything wrong on the channel, I wouldn't jump into conclusions"
<Myrtti> he hasn't done *anything* yet
<elky_work> that's fair to me too. they could be into boxing for all i know
<Myrtti> has been asking about Photoshop CS3 with Wine on other channels, but nothing on -women
<Myrtti> yup
<elky_work> i'd ask if and when they speak in -women.
<Myrtti> yup
<Flannel> Myrtti: alpha software!
<Myrtti> I hate this I hate this I hate this I hate this I hate this I HATE THIS
<Tm_T> FYI once again some school shooting in Finland it seems
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-meeting, lifeless said: ubottu: this is a meeting channel, folk asking about schedule don't want the definition. And don't talk back to me now?!
<Dave2> o_O
 * Flannel can't think of a witty retort to send him in factoid form.
<jussi01> Flannel: you could have just done: !amaranth > lifeless
<jussi01> :P
<Flannel> True, true.
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> seems messy at the moment
<Pici> Indeed.
<Tm_T> wut
<Pici> Cleanup in aisle #u
<ikonia> please please
<popey> 16:08:02 [freenode] -!- Eeyore-Jr [n=supybot@24.225.22.95]
<popey> does that belong to anyone here?
<jussi01> not that I know of
<ikonia> @bansearch 24.225.22.95
<ubottu> No matches found for 24.225.22.95!*@* in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> thats not the right format
<Tm_T> aww
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> boot them
<ikonia> two guys usiung the same ip address in #ubuntu and ubuntu+1 both running bots
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> nicks?
<ikonia> Eeyore-Jr abnd Ahmuck
<popey> it joined -uk too
<ikonia> gone in +1
<ikonia> now kubuntu
<ikonia> gone
<stdin> are you sure they are actually bots?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> didn't respond to pm#s
<Seeker`> "supybot" tends to imply that
<stdin> Seeker`: not always
<ikonia> they are joining channels so they should be "active" to respond to pm's
<Seeker`> stdin: "tends to imply" not "definately means"
<Tm_T> well, only remove ... (;)
<Pici> ctcp version replies as Konversation for Eeyore-Jr
<ikonia> I band forwarded here to explain if they are bots
<ikonia> one of them has logged off now that he's been kicked from all channels
<ikonia> the other is now in non-ubuntu channels
<ikonia> if they are active enough to login/out, change channels then they should be able to respond to pm in some way
<stdin> maybe you/we should ask Eeyore if it's their bot?
<Tm_T> Pici: ctcp version is very inaccurate
<ikonia> stdin: pm sent - he's away though
<Pici> Tm_T: I know it can be manipulated
<Tm_T> Pici: for example, try me...
<Seeker`> :O
<ikonia> Tm_T hyperion ?
<Seeker`> ikonia: what command did you type?
<Tm_T> ikonia: erp...
<ikonia>  /version
<Seeker`> /ctcp Tm_T version
<ikonia> ahh
<Tm_T>  /version tells server version typically
<ikonia> yes, just twigged that
<ikonia> Tm_T: thats a better response
<Tm_T> heh
<ikonia> well, they have both logged off now
<Seeker`> Eeyore is back in -uk
<ikonia> still not responding to a pm
<popey> he is being talked to and responding
<Seeker`> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/49715/
<ikonia> so it would seem
<ikonia> it may sound nuts - but I'm still not convined due to the way there was a.) 2 of them b.) joining channels as they where kicked from others
<Seeker`> the responses are almost certainly human, imo
<ikonia> I don't doubt that
<ikonia> but they both logged out and back in 
<ikonia> I'm wondering if now both went and one's come back he's at the console
<Seeker`> looks like he wont be visiting -uk again any time soon
<ikonia> oh
<stdin> imo, using "because america is free" is a poor excuse in -uk ;)
<Seeker`> "because america is free" is a poor excuse anywhere
<stdin> but especially in a local specific non US channel
<ikonia> well, it wasn't a great response to a civil question
<ikonia> he's taking the michael now, he's in #kubuntu-kde4
<Seeker`> what is he saying in there?
<ikonia> same as the other channels
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> just idling
<jussi01> asking a legit question...
<ikonia> oh wait  he has a "question" now
<Seeker`> how much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?
<jussi01> for the record, IMHO we really dont need to follow "suspects" (ie. this bot guy) everywhere - all these places have ops, who, beleive it or not, are actually able to do their job. :)
<ikonia> concur - but you don't know who's active/not active
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> eg: this guy was swapping channels like mad - in what looked like an attempt to find one with no-one active to watch him
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<ikonia> the other channels I was in already 
 * Pici gives up
<ikonia> Pici: what's up ?
<Pici> ikonia: Just trying to get people to speak english in #U
<ikonia> yes, it still seems to be going on 
<ikonia> big influx of non-english speakers today (more than normal)
<SWAT> ompaul: .ie would so rock
<ompaul> SWAT, it could and Mark could hire U2 for the friday night gig ;-) hehehe
<mneptok> The Pogues would be more fun. i've never caught a tooth spat from a stage.
<SWAT> mneptok: are you going to attend the next uds?
<SWAT> note: I would have nothing against a uds in .nl, except for the fact that I've been there already
<mneptok> SWAT: in Mt View? no.
<Seeker`> where is the next UDS?
<mneptok> Mt View
<SWAT> see previous statement
<SWAT> mneptok: I'm mising you already
<ompaul> mneptok, now there is a thought already
<ompaul> thin lizzy reformed 
<ompaul> we could manage that :)
<mneptok> Phil Lynott will need some strong encouragement. like voodoo.
<ompaul> mneptok, they have a setup that works
<ompaul> the bass player from evensense
<ompaul> or whatever it is called
<ompaul> john sykes guitars and vocals
<ompaul> and scott gorham
<ompaul> with some $drummer
<ompaul> all fun
<elky> mneptok, having a lan party? :Þ
<jdong> have you guys had any fun with people getting hysterical over intel gigabit bricking yet?
<jdong> "bricking", I should say.
<jdong> just in case ubuntu+1 acts up over it, feel free to link to / steal from this forums sticky I posted on the topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5841972#post5841972
<elky> suggest a factoid
<jdong> !intelbrick is Concerned about Intrepid breaking Intel e1000e gigabit adaptors? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5843083 for a more realistic assessment.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: !intelbrick is Concerned about Intrepid breaking Intel e1000e gigabit adaptors? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5843083 for a more realistic assessment.
<jdong> ahhhhhh bot assault!
<jdong> something like that; I am too hungry to be eloquent :)
<elky> !intelbrick is Concerned about Intrepid breaking Intel e1000e gigabit adaptors? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5843083 for a more realistic assessment.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> ubot5 is still alive, it seems
<elky> jpds?
<PriceChild> !no intelbrick is <reply> Concerned about Intrepid breaking Intel e1000e gigabit adaptors? See  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5843083 for a more realistic assessment.
<ubottu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<Seeker`> eww, why does it ask me to log in to view that thread
<PriceChild> hmmm... that's to the staff forum
<PriceChild> *fixes*
<PriceChild> !no intelbrick is <reply> Concerned about Intrepid breaking Intel e1000e gigabit adaptors? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5841972#post5841972 for a more realistic assessment.
<ubottu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> Seeker`: try that
<Seeker`> PriceChild: much better
<WastePotato> Anyone seen ompaul?
<WastePotato> Anyone even here?
<WastePotato> :/
<WastePotato> I'll be back in five, then.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Apparently Wastpotato was banned from -ot, and was told by ompaul that it would end 3-4 days ago
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ActionParsnip said: !winedoors is ﻿Winedoors is a third-party tool that installs and configures Wine, as well as many Windows programs. Makes light use of native overrides and other workarounds to Wine's built-in implementations
<ubottu> In ubottu, unop said: kill-9 is Forcefully killing a process (sending SIGKILL) via kill -9, killall -9, etc must be used with caution and only when absolutely necessary. You potentially risk corruption of data by killing a process. Read this to understand more on why - http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#uuk9letter
<jdong> not a very good link
<jdong> it's humorous but not factually accurate.
<jdong> usually you want to give SIGINT, SIGTERM, then SIGKILL
<jdong> not SIGTERM, SIGINT, SIGKILL
<Seeker`> SIGSEGV works quite well :P
<jdong> haha that's just mean :D
<Seeker`> I was having problems killing a prcoess
<Seeker`> KILL and TERM iddn't work
<jdong> I've seen some humorous "denial of service" attacks based around that too
<Seeker`> SEGV did
<jdong> where you basically SEGV the biggest processes you can find and wait for apport and friends to backtrace it
<jdong> hilarity ensues
<jdong> large games come to mind
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-24
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I wonder if "who can crash the other persons computer first" is a good game
<elky_work> Seeker`: it very much used to be
<Seeker`> elky_work: not any more?
<elky_work> Seeker`: i'm talking decades ago, dear.
<Seeker`> that would be a little before my time :P
<elky_work> you know, pre-internet when viruses were actually people having consentual battles of exactly what you described.
<Seeker`> I've heard stories of races to chnage the other persons password
<Pici> hrm. Thats mature.
<Seeker`> what is?
<Pici> Seeker`: Just a 'user' greeting my entry to a channel by a stupid annoying quip.
<ubottu> Dragnslcr called the ops in #kubuntu (sporkf)
<_Zeus_> hi
<_Zeus_> I got this message when i joined one of the chats
<_Zeus_> (06:38:13 PM) wee493: (notice) Welcome to the channel _Zeus_ . Please take a seat and make yourself at home. Remember to look at the rules (type !rules) before chatting.
<_Zeus_> is this allowed?
<_Zeus_> is this guy an op?
<Pici> _Zeus_: no, and thanks for the heads up.
<_Zeus_> np
<_Zeus_> he's offline now
<Pici> _Zeus_: was this in #ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> not sure
<Pici> or some other channel?
<_Zeus_> it was either #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-bugsannouce, #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu+1, or #ubuntu-testing
<_Zeus_> i must have lost internet while i was gone and when it reconnected all those chats, i got that
<_Zeus_> i saw it when i got home
<_Zeus_> but it wasn an official channel
<_Zeus_> *was
<Pici> _Zeus_: Unfortunately that user is long offline (whowas caches for a period of time) and since we don't know what channel there isnt much we can do about it now.
<_Zeus_> got it, i could setup a buddy pounce
<_Zeus_> or someone else
 * jrib greps his logs
<jrib> #ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49907/
<_Zeus_> nice
<_Zeus_> should i leave now?
<jrib> thanks for the heads up _Zeus_
<_Zeus_> np
<_Zeus_> cya around
<Pici> only ~20 minutes of being in the channel
<jrib> n=duncbot
<jrib> probably just some mistake or random testing
<Pici> Yeah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, _Zeus_ said: !omnomnomnom is I has a carrot...
 * Myrtti takes a huge gulp of Maalox
<Myrtti> grumblemornings
 * elky_work huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> http://lolfed.com/2008/09/23/lol-imitates-art/
<Myrtti> I just love it when the first things you think when you wake up is a) what the hell am I awake after three hours of sleep and an hour before the alarm goes off b) GOAH, heartburn, AGAIN.
 * Myrtti takes another gulp of Maalox
<Myrtti> oh, and the third thought was right after I put the radio on "what, he dried to *burn* the corpses? SHITE, why did I put the radio on?"
<Myrtti> s/dried/tried/
 * jussi01 hands Myrtti anti-grumble cookies
<Myrtti> sorry, no cookies today. only porridge.
 * jussi01 slips anti-grumble powdeer into Myrtti's porridge
<Myrtti> cookies sound like something that might make me get ulcers.
<Myrtti> ulcers? /me checks wikipedia
<Myrtti> yeah, ulcers.
<Myrtti> "Ulcers can also be caused or worsened by drugs such as aspirin and other NSAIDs."
<Myrtti> ;___;
<jussi01> you know its funny, Ive seen and know most of the factoids, but just saw this one for the first time...
<jussi01> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti hugs ubottu 
<Myrtti> there used to be a hook in it that made it hug back
<Myrtti> I think
<elky_work> with random hugs
<elky_work> some of which were quite disturbing
<elky_work> then mneptok came and they seemed far less disturbing.
<jussi01> hehe
<elky_work> why cant i log into the bot even though whoami knows who i am
<elky_work> oh, i see... 
<elky_work> [2008-09-24 16:41:47] <ubottu> I'll remember that, elky_work
<elky_work> [2008-09-24 16:41:49] <ubottu> But stupidbot already means something else!
<elky_work> why is it doubling it's responses?
<elky_work> i mean... seriously wtf
<Myrtti> it just does it.
<Myrtti> nobody knows the troubles I've seen...
<Myrtti> nobody buuuuuuuut *glances around*
<Myrtti> oh, sorry
 * Myrtti shuts up
<elky_work> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<Myrtti> hahahah
<elky_work> disclaimer: one of the clients here looks like an ewok.
<elky_work> one whose face has been run over by a truck, but still very ewok-esque
<jussi01> elky: !! why did you change it...
<elky_work> jussi01: why not?
<elky_work> it's funnier now
<jussi01> nah... its funnier for a small subgroup of people...
<elky_work> find something to replace ewoks then
<elky> right, chilli0 is wearing thin for others too?
<ikonia> looks like he was a pain earlier
<elky> the other day he was gloating about breaking into the server at his college or something
<ikonia> ooh him
<ikonia> I remember yes, I had a word with him about it
<ikonia> bragging that he could hack school
<gnomefreak> gloating/bragging == couldnt hack his way out of wet paper bag
<ikonia> that was obvious, he's a school kid
<elky> hehe
<elky> the password was probably password or abc123 or something
<ikonia> (nothting against school kids) but he was the stereo typical "brag about being l33t"
<elky> nothing against schools, but most havent a clue about security
<gnomefreak> school servers are not hard to break into but its too easy to get caught, most of times the server logs it and is looked at end of day
<gnomefreak> l33t has no meaning to me. if you run your mouth about wha tyou can do and brag you are a moron not l33
<gnomefreak> t
<elky> gnomefreak, remember: 1+3+3+7 = 14, therefore anyone who is 1337 is 14.
<elky> and should be treated as such.
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> elky: best line of the day
<elky> bash.org/qdb.us hold some great jewels of wisdom
<elky> must be bash, qdb.us lacks it
<Myrtti> crossposting from -women:
<Myrtti> slightly offtopic lolcat: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/09/24/funny-pictures-bothers-you-anymore-maam/
<ubottu> In ubottu, unop said: kill-9 is Forcefully killing a process (sending SIGKILL) via kill -9, killall -9, etc must be used with caution and only when absolutely necessary. You potentially risk corruption of data by killing a process. Read these to understand more on why - http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#uuk9letter and http://speculation.org/garrick/kill-9.html
<Myrtti> blerhg.
<Dave2> ghrelb
<Pici> khrelb
<Myrtti> yff.
<ikonia> pleasing my kvm bug fix got put into the update.
 * Pici takes deep breaths
 * Myrtti huggles
<ikonia> Pici: another bad day? 
<Pici> ikonia: Just trying to help a user that isn't listening.
<Myrtti> !prayer | Pici 
<ubottu> Pici: Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> want some of my antacids?
<Myrtti> they're minty and chalky...
<Myrtti> nomnom
<Myrtti> bwurp - ow.
<Pici> mmm... chalk
<Myrtti> I love the cherry tasting Maalox.
<Myrtti> s/love/loved/
<Myrtti> too bad we don't have that here
<ubottu> SilentBob called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SilentBob> yo dog why was i kicked out of ubuntu?
<ikonia> are you serious ?
<SilentBob> yes G
<ikonia> you came in slated ubuntu for having no support - then called the emergeny ops command
<SilentBob> I was rappin dog
<ikonia> what benifit do you think either of those task brought
<SilentBob> like my man 50 cent
<ikonia> ok - there is no point discussing this with you as your obviously just a time waster
<Myrtti> yay. We have a humorist in our midst.
<Pici> I didnt even kick you.
<SilentBob> My rap isnt a waste of time homie
<SilentBob> you silented me yo
<Myrtti> I can see why...
<Myrtti> gets a tad tiresome after few lines
<SilentBob> Go to ubuntu to see my rap
<jpds> elky: Did you need me?
<SilentBob> shit man i got kicked again
<Myrtti> mind the language, please.
<ikonia> SilentBob: just leave - it's clear you have no interest in participating in an ubuntu support channel
<Myrtti> if you can't express yourself without cursing, please have another thought on what you are trying to say
<ikonia> stop wasting peoples time
<SilentBob> Yo in rap you have to swear
<Myrtti> sure I do
<Myrtti> are you done soon? or should I just kick you?
<jpds> elky: Scrolled up, up ubot5 is still up and running.
<Myrtti> oops. the bot can't hear you.
<Myrtti> too bad.
<jussi01> jpds: elky is likely asleep.
<jpds> Yeah, just leaving a message.
<jpds> Not having a computer suckes.
<Myrtti> I failzor.
<jussi01> hehe
<ikonia> Pici: is amanu the guy you wher trying to help earlier
<Pici> ikonia: Yes.
<ikonia> ahhh now I see why he's still asking
<ikonia> he's been given the answer about 10 times
<Pici> ikonia: Why is he still asking?
<ikonia> don't know ????
<Pici> Oh
<ikonia> I've seen people suggest rdp, putty, vnc etc etc
<ikonia> sorry - yes he is still asking
<ikonia> I thought you where wasking "why" is he still asking ?
<ikonia> not why, is he still asking ?
<Pici> I was asking because you said: '<ikonia> ahhh now I see why he's still asking'
<ikonia> yes, he is still asking
<Pici> okay
<ikonia> "how do I connect to windows XP"
<Pici> I'm only slightly less confused now.
<ikonia> 15:55 < amanu> actally im using ubuntu 8 i want to login in a remote system
<ikonia> he's asked that about 10 times 
<ikonia> and loads of people gave him the answer, thats why I wondered if he was teh guy who made you sigh
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> A hundred times yes.
<Myrtti> meh
<Seeker`> anyone know what the last octect of Eeyore's IP address was yesterday?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Pici> Seeker`: 16:08:02 [freenode] -!- Eeyore-Jr [n=supybot@24.225.22.95]
<Seeker`> aha, he has returned
<Seeker`> well, someone with the same IP has
<Pici> That same nick was discussed yesterday too
<Seeker`> -19:20:14- ~s~ mib_bkmoc7 (24.225.22.95) > (i=18e1165f@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-d28522d089093188) has joined #ubuntu-uk
<Pici> oh. I was referring to Ahmuck    H   0  n=supybot@24.225.22.95 [supybot]
<Seeker`> Pici: I'm assuming its the same person, as the realname is set to the same IP
<Myrtti> I've never seen such a short response to whois
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Pici> Myrtti: hm?
<Myrtti> Rural Telephone RURALTEL (NET-24-225-0-0-1) 
<Myrtti>                                   24.225.0.0 - 24.225.31.255
<Myrtti> Rural Telephone Service Company Inc. RURALNET-QUINTERHS (NET-24-225-22-0-1) 
<Myrtti>                                   24.225.22.0 - 24.225.22.255
<Myrtti> # ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2008-09-23 19:10
<Pici> Myrtti: Oh, that was the output from /who 24.225.22.95
<Myrtti> # Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.
<Pici> oh
<Pici> you mean something else.
<Myrtti> I always check whois on unreversed ip-addresses
<Seeker`> Pici: If I type /who IP, I dont get anything
<Myrtti> if they cause trouble or are suspicious
<Myrtti> I get two entries on that
<Myrtti> one on mibbit
<Pici> Indeed
<Myrtti> one on ahcmu woteva
<Myrtti> that whois doesn't even say who is the abuse contact...
<Myrtti> not that its necessary but...
<Pici> It barely says anything
<Seeker`> I just get "end of /WHO list"
<Pici> wfm
<Seeker`> !info spicctrl
<ubottu> spicctrl (source: spicctrl): Sony Vaio controller program to set LCD backlight brightness. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-2 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for i386)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, AlexC said: ubottu - That document is overwhelming
<ompaul> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ompaul> !no raid is  Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !no raid is  Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ompaul> bah
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> @ogin
<ompaul> @whoami
<Pici> its @login
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> lacking in Ls today
<ompaul> !no raid is  Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ompaul> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ompaul> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ompaul> !no raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !faid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faid
<ompaul> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * Pici gets ompaul a new keyboard and new fingers
<ompaul> Pici, qucik qiukc pleh
<ompaul> pleh! looks a lot like feh!
<Myrtti> [ no comments ]
<ompaul> Myrtti, on a mailing list today
<ompaul> Microsoft based server admins are used to a certain > > familiarity with a GUI and are often turned off/afraid of command line.Awwwwwwww pur ms adminies.
<Myrtti> ompaul: I was going to comment your typos with a proverb my mother has about no good and useless fingers that have no finer spatial skills, but it would be un-CoC and most definitely not familyfriendly X-D
<Myrtti> *cough*
<ompaul> ;-)
 * PriceChild waves
<Myrtti> hullo Pricey
<PriceChild> How are things going here then.
<ompaul> my reply got "Paul made some very good points"
<ompaul> my comment starts at Awwwwwwwwwwww
<ompaul> jdong 1+1=? what is ?
 * ompaul notes that jdong avoids the complex question
<Pici> !jding
<ubottu> jdong
<Seeker`> ompaul: ? is something you use to mark a question.
<Seeker`> hence the term "question mark"
<Myrtti> you folks...
<ompaul> Seeker`, that ? could as well be an X if this were maths and not IRC
<ompaul> Myrtti, us folks?
<Myrtti> you folks.
 * ompaul was on the phone for the last 45 minutes - thanks for speaker phones
<ompaul> Myrtti, the dots were trying to say something ;-)
<Seeker`> ok, X is the 24th letter of the alphabet
<ompaul> Seeker`, you are now being sillier than me, well done ;-)
<Seeker`> \o/
<Seeker`> what do I win?
<Seeker`> is it something good?
<Seeker`> I hope it is something good
<Myrtti> "package of yeast and a kilo of sugar"
<Seeker`> sugar makes my logbook cry :(
<Myrtti> that's why yeast
<ompaul> logbook is that a stick from apple?
<Seeker`> no, my diary of blood sugars
<Myrtti> oh noes, ubottu went down
<ompaul> ack
<Myrtti> elky, PriceChild, nalioth ?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: one mo while i find my big red button
 * Myrtti giggles
 * Myrtti tickles PriceChild
<PriceChild> Its coming back, please don't poke it.
<Myrtti> no tickling of ubottu, ya hear?!
<Myrtti> can I tickle her now?
<X3N> we should totally all op up at the same time
<X3N> like baywatch style on IRC
<PriceChild> X3N: hmm?
<X3N> re: #ubuntu-uk 
<Myrtti> erm...?
<X3N> sorry, in-joke
<Myrtti> a-ha
 * Myrtti is puzzled
<Seeker`> Myrtti: someone pointed out that there aren't any moderators in -uk
<Myrtti> aha
<X3N> and was getting all troll-y on us
<popey> he is an odd one
<Seeker`> X3N: he had been trolly for the past hour or so
<X3N> off his trolly
 * Myrtti mutters something about -irc and crazy britons and goes back to fiddle with LaTeX
<X3N> Anyways, job done as it were
<Myrtti> I assume I'm better off if I don't know and don't ask.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: http://strugglers.net/wiki/GeorgeWBush
<Myrtti> as I said...
<Seeker`> magnetron: how can we help you?
<magnetron> Seeker`, in no way, actually. the problem seems to have been solved now. thanks.
<Myrtti> mmmmmmmmm BEEEED.
<ubottu> In ubottu, hyuukai_ said: ah cool is it hard to use? can i just copy over the whole system basically?
<WastePotato> Hello?
<WastePotato> Is ompaul here?
<WastePotato> Evidently not...
<WastePotato> Damn.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-25
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Lecter said: ubottu thing is I'll have more access to search .deb and .rpm
<elky_work> thing is, the bot cant help you
<jrib> stepping out for a bit.  Someone should keep an eye on bunnyto in #ubuntu
<Pici> that was quick
<jrib> haven't stepped out yet :)
<genii> Will ubottu be offline for long?
<genii> I guess that means yes or indefinitely then ;)
 * nalioth watches for ubottu
<nalioth> anyone know how long it takes for ubottu to spawn?
 * nalioth taps his toes
<nalioth> YAY
<Jordan_U> I was just coming in to ask about that bot :)
<nalioth> should be coming back up as we speak
<nalioth> Jordan_U: looks like ubottu is returning as we speak.  is there anything else we can help you with?
<Jordan_U> No
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: schoo, then
<Myrtti> lambdacats ♥ http://arcanux.org/lambdacats/undecidable.jpg
<Flannel> Well, that was fun
<Flannel> BigUrsis: How can we help you?
<BigUrsis> No need, I was reading ops logs and noticed spam from ubottu, and was wondering just how much trigger spam ends up here.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, allorder said: ubottu: What is the best
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, allorder said: ubottu What is the best
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, allorder said: ubottu What is the best song
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, allorder said: !ubottu  What is the best
<jussi01> sigh
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> in other news: WIN! TADA
 * Myrtti grins and hums happily
<Myrtti> I haz stress but I don't care!
<Myrtti> you can haz stress, but I don't care!
<Myrtti> AND WE ARE HAPPY TOGEEETHER.
<Myrtti> what are you people staring... don't you have better things to do?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Not I.  I'm in wind-down mode. Which is sometimes called "Watch Myrtti mode"
<Myrtti> I can be the self appointed #ubuntu-ops cheerleader for life?
<ikonia> do you have a uniform ?
<Myrtti> yes =^_____^=
<Myrtti> well not exactly but I know what it would be like
<Flannel> Myrtti: I think that settles it then.  Are you going to change your nick to sauocfl?
<Myrtti> do I have to? if I have to, I dunwanna
<Flannel> Myrtti: nope
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Gnea> Flannel: how do you know that he wasn't the one being deceptive in the first place?
<Flannel> Gnea: you can't go around assuming people are.
<Flannel> Gnea: or are you going to give everyone who asks for help in #ubuntu a test to make sure they really don't know what theyre talking about before helping them?
<Gnea> Flannel: do I give everyone who asks for help in #ubuntu that sort of test? no.
<Gnea> First of all, the user was asking for ways to traverse his country's restrictive browsing habits - a potentially illegal thing to do. Second, he was harrassing an op. I'm sorry if my method actually got the user to back off and stop the harrassment.
<Flannel> There's nothing to indicate he wasn't simply ignorant of said scripts behavior.
<Gnea> he was offtopic to begin with, if he needed help with his irc client, he simply could've asked and he would've been pointed in the correct direction, as was originally done.
<Flannel> Gnea: but, that's really moot anyway.  You gave a misleading answer, which isn't condusive to the atmosphere of the channel.
<Flannel> that's really the only thing I mentioned to you.  The rest of this isn't relevant.
<Flannel> I would have no problem if you had said "You should probably just leave the channel, blah blah" but that's not what you said.
<Gnea> Flannel: I didn't want to anger the user.
<Flannel> Gnea: So, instead you're going to tell them something which *they* think is a legit answer to "How do I turn off my scripts", which disconnects them? That certainly won't make them angry.
<Flannel> Gnea: It
 * Flannel ^H^H
 * Myrtti gives Flannel a bottle of correction tape
<Flannel> why thankee
<Flannel> Myrtti: I don't think I've ever used the tape stuff before.  Does it work just like the fluid?  you just paint it onto the monitor?
<Myrtti> yeah, it does
<Myrtti> windex is also nice
<Gnea> Flannel: *shrug* This whole conversation seems rather pointless.  The user was asking for the wrong help in the wrong channel.  We had no idea what script(s) he had loaded, he could've gone and gotten himself banned from the network.  Maybe he had some legitimate issues to deal with in the meantime.  As you said, all of this is totally irrelevent.  But okay, next time I'll just let him potentially dig his own grave.
<Gnea> but windex does nasty things
<Myrtti> It SmElZz NiCE!
<Myrtti> *SNOOORRFFF*
<Gnea> heh
<Flannel> Gnea: This isn't about him.  It's about you.  If you want to just stay out of it, that's fine.  If you want to suggest they leave the room, that's fine too, just don't be misleading about it.  Often times troublemakers *will* leave on their own accord if you ask them to.  As strange as that sounds.
<Gnea> Flannel: Well, again, I'm sorry that you don't approve of my method.  And I don't see how I was misleading, I flat-out told him that /quit would do it.  Surely he knew what it would do, hence that very interesting /quit message that he left behind.
<Flannel> That quit message was likely automatically inserted by his script.  And again, /quit is not a valid answer to "how do I turn off the scripts", regardless of how many times you say it is.
<Myrtti> *SNORK*
<Flannel> Myrtti: is that the cross between a fork... and... uh, umm... spoon and a knife?
<Gnea> Flannel: It's obviously not a valid answer in your book.  Now, if you're quite done harrassing me over the issue, I've got other things to do.
<Flannel> Gnea: You're here on your own accord, by the way.  Don't let me keep you.
<Gnea> Flannel: Well thank you for inviting me here in the first place. Later.
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/blog/2008/09/25/o-hai-i-can-haz-lulz/#comments
<jussi01> Does anyone know the status of the IRC council thing... ?
<Myrtti> grumblecookies grumblecookies!
<Myrtti> I can haz monday?!
<Myrtti> plz make it monday nao?
<elky> i'm so so very bad... :) http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=2103666
<jrib> !test
<elky> fail.
<Myrtti> a friend suggested a better caption for http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/09/24/funny-pictures-not-detered-by-adt/
<Myrtti> "told u iz on detenshun"
<jussi01> oh far out, what is with that bot :(
<jussi01> elky: you fail ;)
<elky> heh
 * jussi01 reminds elky of the restart bot page...
<elky> there is a restart bot page?
<jussi01> elky: go check you council mail from a while back..
<jussi01> aug 13th
<jussi01> elky: ^
 * jussi01 waits for the bot to reappear once elky finds it... :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: YOU'RE MEAN
<Myrtti> I don't love you anymore.
<jussi01> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> teasing elky like that
<jussi01>  :(
<jussi01> not teasing..
<jussi01> :(
<Myrtti> you are too
<jussi01> nope
<Myrtti> are too
<elky> i'm on a conf call at the moemnt
<jussi01> just making sure she will remember for next time...
<Myrtti> see?
<Myrtti> meanie
<jussi01> Myrtti: go and eat some salmiakki.. 
<Myrtti> pft :-þ
<bazhang> wow three weeks passed quickly
<Myrtti> you go and scoop your vegemite
<bazhang> oh wait it was just one
<bazhang> locke is back
<elky> i dont have anything in my council list folder for the 13th, im kind of having to hunt
<jussi01> elky: want me to forward it again?
<elky> jussi01, might be worth it
<elky> since i dont seem to even have it
<jussi01> elky: pm the address you want it to
<jussi01> bots on the way back
<elky> my real first name at ubuntu.com
<elky> that will suffice
<elky> i kinda suspect it's got siphoned into trash at some point
<jussi01> elky: you got that now?
<elky> sec
<elky> yep
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !sucks is <reply> Please don't say unkind things about me, I don't like it very much
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Ziroday said: !sucks is <reply> Please don't say unkind things about me. All the ops like me and I can be a big bully
<jussi01> !scope > snuxoll
<jussi01> !scope > Ziroday
<ikonia> !scope >ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<ikonia> thats handy
<jussi01> yep :)
<ikonia> didn't know that one at all
<ikonia> may want to mute ubot5
<ikonia> getting multiple resopnses 
<Myrtti> can I make scope2?
<jussi01> yeah is muted, but pms still go
<jussi01> Myrtti: what you tyhinking?
<Myrtti> "haha, very funny. Scotty, beam back my humour"
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> all work and no play makes Miia a dull girl
<Myrtti> all work and no play makes Miia a dull girl
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> all work and no play makes Miia a dull girl
<jussi01> rofl
<bazhang> 'the shining'
<Myrtti> (which I've never seen in full extent since it's too scary)
<Myrtti> yes, I'm full of surprises.
<Myrtti> pimpelipom.
<Myrtti> pompelipim.
<jussi01> Tm_T: no!
<Tm_T> bah, sorry, too late
<jussi01> doh!
<Myrtti> what did you do...
<Myrtti> what did he do?
<Tm_T> removed one person
<jussi01> continual bot abuse
<Myrtti> oh, ok then
<Myrtti> as you were
<Tm_T> (:)
<Tm_T> jussi01: I think its your call now
<jussi01> yeah, Im watching
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> I'll get more lunch
 * jussi01 just woke up :)
<Myrtti> teehee
<jussi01> after a nice agternoon nap :)
<Myrtti> kekeke
<jussi01> Tm_T: can you watch -ot for me?
 * jussi01 sighs at the overly talkitive kids
<Myrtti> chatty monkeys
<Al1_> Hi
<LjL> Al1_: let me check
<LjL> at first glance, you don't seem to be banned
<Al1_>  Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<LjL> well, i'll check better
<ikonia> n=conor is familer
<Al1_> lol thanks
<LjL> oh yes, you're banned
<Al1_> Reason?
<LjL> don't know yet
<ikonia> not the one with the brother ?
<Al1_> Ive never actually been on it
<ikonia> "my brother did this" 
<Al1_> no 
<Al1_> ive just never been on #ubuntu
<Al1_> and i got banned when i first tried to join
<ikonia> /whois Al1_
<ikonia> it is him
<ikonia> I'm pretty certain
<ikonia> "my brother did this"
<LjL> [15:56:26] <LjL> uhm this is complicated
<LjL> [15:56:47] <LjL> he was always banned as conor as far as i can see for now
<LjL> [15:57:07] <LjL> but "he" has used a few hostnames and an unaffiliated cloak, too
<LjL> [15:57:19] <LjL> the name "al" did appear before in there, though
<ikonia> where is that from ?
<ikonia> I remember him as blaming his brother, then admiting he was his brother, etc etc
<LjL> ikonia, eh, it's from your query right now :P
<LjL> i re-pasted it here after noticing he'd left
<ikonia> ahh
<LjL> the hostname he's using right now was never banned
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> irssi isn't highlighting
<LjL> actually, the whole onvol.net was never banned
 * ikonia backs away from the tricky situation
 * ikonia returns to researching blackberry's and linux
<Myrtti> it was his roommate once
<ikonia> that was it
<ikonia> I knew it was "someone else"
<ikonia> then he admited it was him all along
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Al1_> im like in desperate need of technical advice
<Al1_> can i get on #ubuntu?
<LjL> i'm still trying to figure out this ban
<Al1_> k
<bazhang> the name is conor LjL 
<LjL> bazhang: i know that
<LjL> but i can't really relate it to a hostname, or the current nick
<bazhang> he claimed it was his roommate, his brother, among other excuses
<LjL> this onvol.net address he's on right now doesn't seem to be an open proxy
<Al1_> Sorry if i cut out once in a while, the internet here is shit
<ikonia> Al1_: please mind your language
<LjL> uhm, even if i let him join...
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> Al1_, even if i let you in, you won't find very much useful help if your ISP keeps disconnecting you every 30 seconds... :|
<bazhang> looks like ompaul did a +l in this case
<Al1_> Ye well
<bazhang> err the lart command
<Al1_> Just to be unbanned till i find a better connection
<Al1_> I dont think i should be banned for doing nothing
<LjL> Al1_: no, i agree
<LjL> i'm just trying to find out whether or not you're the same person who was banned before
<LjL> anyway, i'll let you in for the time being
<Al1_> k
<LjL> i reserve the right to determine you are that person, though ;)
<Al1_> lol what person?
<LjL> meh
<LjL> Al1_: an annoying fellow who was banned for good reason
<LjL> but seriously, your connection to IRC is useless...
<Al1_> Lol well considering ive never been in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Al1_: how did you find this channel
<LjL> ikonia: i told him
<ikonia> ah
<LjL> he was in -ot
<ikonia> how did you find offtopic ?
<Al1_> online
<Al1_> a list
<ikonia> wher ?
<Al1_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Ubuntu
<ikonia> fair enough
<Tm_T> awwwww
<LjL> Conor is a first name, after all
<ikonia> the other guy had been in here many times
<LjL> it *could* be someone else
<ikonia> if he didn't have a URL to hand I would have been suspcious
<bazhang> mmkay
<bazhang> same affinity for language though
<ikonia> but if he didn't know about here, and found offtopic on the net with a valid url, doesn't look like the other go 
<ikonia> yes, I noticed that
<bazhang> Al1_, no need to join here
<Al1_> K
<Al1_> Bye
<LjL> he needs a banforward to ##fix_your_connection anyway...
<bazhang> for now
<ikonia> true
<LjL> meh, my logs are broken
<LjL> they're all owned by root, meh meh meh
<ikonia> he's not joined #ubuntu yet, 
<ikonia> odd for someone who needs it bad
<ikonia> ooh he has
<ikonia> my mistake
 * ikonia remains dubious
<bazhang>  Al1_ (n=conor@c179-148.i02-5.onvol.net) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> yeah, I saw it
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> sorry :)
<ikonia> no no, thank you
<LjL> onvol.net "seems" to be american anyway, if i can read a slightly cryptic whois
<LjL> uhm, no, geo ip services say Malta
<LjL> bah
<LjL> on an unrelated note...
<LjL> people with WINE problems have been redirected to #winehq for quite some time, most of the times
<LjL> which is fine, i just did it right now. but earlier we had someone asking how to uninstall programs in WINE
<LjL> the answer is: type "uninstaller" in a terminal. however, someone told him to ask in #winehq
<LjL> it wasn't anyone in here, but just saying, let's not go overboard...
<bazhang> good point LjL 
<Myrtti> dumdidum
<jussi01> LjL: you botabuser!!
<jussi01> :P
<LjL> moi?
<jussi01> hehe, yes you... :P
<LjL> i didn't botabuse anything :P
 * jussi01 goes to eat, someone keep eyes on #kubuntu - its been wandering offtopic a lot today
<Myrtti> [19:37] ~~~Eeyore-Jr [n=supybot@24.225.22.95] has joined #xubuntu
<Myrtti> [19:38] < Eeyore-Jr> hi.  i have a widescreen monitor and i need to change the  reslotion in xubuntu to 10xx by 8xx
<Myrtti> [19:39] ~~~Eeyore-Jr is now known as Ahmuck
<jussi01> Myrtti: I think you should caption  this and add it to your blog... it fits well with that last post: http://lifematta.com/jussi01/photo/11946
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://speaklolspeak.com/page/LOLzoo+6
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Myrtti: either that one or this one... http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20080925-212456-06082008335.jpg
<Myrtti> now I know!
<Myrtti> it's a POINTER ERROR
<Myrtti> does haskell has pointers?
<jussi01> rofl!!
<Myrtti> http://speaklolspeak.com/page/PAWS+Universitee
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/45361817
<Myrtti> jussi01: akshully
<Myrtti> you go and do your own damn captioning.
<jussi01> Myrtti: Really, I dont mind, just thought you might like something extra for the blog...
<Myrtti> sure, I'll add it
<Myrtti> if you just give me a link to it
<jussi01> Hey Kubuntu ops, we have a fair amount of bans on the list in #kubuntu, if you could take a look and see if they are still needed, andclear what can be cleared :)
<bavardage> anyone active-ish here?
<bavardage> I have a query for an irccop?
<Myrtti> ircop or ubuntu op
<bavardage> irccop
<bavardage> dw.. we got PriceChild 
<PriceChild> bavardage: #freenode for ircops.
<Myrtti> so... why did you come here instead of #freenode?
<bavardage> someone said this is where you hang :P
<Myrtti> *baffled*
<Myrtti> alms
 * Myrtti facepalms
<bavardage> " they hang out in #ubuntu-ops"
<bavardage> 'tis what was said
<Myrtti> no, they logically hangout in #freenode
<Myrtti> as does Pricey
<PriceChild> But do I really?
<Myrtti> was there anything else we ubuntu ops can help you?
 * Myrtti larts PriceChild 
<Myrtti> only gently, and lovingly, though
 * Myrtti gives PriceChild a lollipop
<PriceChild> I do yes.
<PriceChild> yum
<Myrtti> =^____^=
<bavardage> Myrtti: probably not
<bavardage> but I'll have a lollipop if one's going around
<Myrtti> bavardage: may I point you to the topic of this channel then?
<bavardage> oh sorry
<bavardage> kinda forgot I was here
<bavardage> au revoir
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<ikonia> what did the user -Sarunas just do in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he went "purple" in irssi 
<ikonia> ahhh notice
<ompaul> banned
<Pici> we've gone plaid
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> plaid?
<ikonia> spaceballs joke ?
<Myrtti> ah
<Mez> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/135373/would-performance-suffer-using-autoload-in-php-and-searching-for-the-class-file#135867 <-- Can you tell that I actually wrote code to do what the guy wanted myself not to long ago?
<ompaul> will I kf bastard here?
<ompaul> please use my nick to answer
<Myrtti> meh...
 * elky looks at the channel name again thinking that she's confused being just-woken. Nope, it is indeed not ##php.
<Myrtti> I wish I could update my phone with virtualboxed xp...
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I'm sorry, you were right. It doesn't work.
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'm having phone frustration at the moment, it's really hitting home how locked into windows devices are, and how random linux formats are for things
<Nafallo> Myrtti: yea :-(
<Myrtti> I can make xp see the phone
<Nafallo> Myrtti: the update killed my flatmates n95 though
<Myrtti> I get all the device drivers installed into xp
<Myrtti> but the pc suite won't pick it up
<Myrtti> I'm updating pc suite to see if *that* would do the trick
<Myrtti> I doubt it will, but I need to see it myself.
<Myrtti>  I've done this with vmware atleast once, I think...
<Myrtti> either or
<Myrtti> and hey let's reboot Windows!
<Myrtti> wwoo
<Myrtti> ok, I give up
<Myrtti> it's not going to work.
<Myrtti> _jason: damnit you, was almost asking how we may help you with my tired eyes
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> I really should go to bed...
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-26
<Myrtti> nini kids
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<ubottu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<slangasek> could someone excuse user flyback from #ubuntu-server, please?
<LjL> i'm afraid not
<LjL> none of us is an op in there
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> and yet, the !ops command has the same output for that channel as elsewhere :)
<LjL> that can be changed
<elky_work> infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz and thom are the gods there
<slangasek> yep, asked chanserv, ping them now; thanks
<LjL> !ops-#ubuntu-server is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<elky_work> one of them needs to add *!*@freenode/staff at least
<elky_work> no !ops-#ubuntu-server is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz or thom
<elky_work> i hate you, bot.
 * Pici is reminded that he has !ops on hilight.
<LjL> Pici: wh!ops, i'm sorry about that
 * LjL suspect that nalioth, on the other hand, has "freenode" and "staff" in there
<Pici> And his name too
<LjL> marek? i don't know, i don't have my name on highlight :P
<LjL> what's the weather been like by the way, was fine here
 * LjL runs
 * slangasek wanders away again, cheers all
<Mez> w00t... exception handlers are... fun
<jdong> Mez: stop complaining, some PPC64 silicons I worked with at work partially resetted on 64-bit uncaught exceptions.
<jdong> 32-bit ones end up in a TRAP interrupt
<jdong> go figure.
<jdong> it wasn't very amusing because the reset was very incomplete... the CPU started over from the boot instruction but didn't care to reinitialize memory structures
<jdong> in other words, it kinda behaved like 99% of Linux laptops after waking from suspend :)
<ubottu> dmsuperman called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<dmsuperman> Hrm, that was odd
<Mez> you aware of why you're in here?
<dmsuperman> I'd imagine bot abuse?
 * Mez nods. 
<Mez> Not satisfied with calling the ops for someone else doing it, you do it yourself?
<Mez> Care to explain?
<dmsuperman> Hmm?
<Mez> dmsuperman, I know you well enough to know you know the rules about bot abuse.
<Mez> yes?
<dmsuperman> Yes
<Mez> So, why join in with someone breaking them?
<Mez> espescially as you called the ops... you should have known someone was coming
<dmsuperman> I called the ops?
<Mez> <ubottu> dmsuperman called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<dmsuperman> Does !botabuse do that?
<Mez> no, someone else did that
<Mez> weird to be honest, I cant see you calling the ops
<dmsuperman> Is there anything beside !ops that does it? I didn't do !ops, I know that
<Mez> not that I know of
<dmsuperman> Yeah...I didn't do !ops
<dmsuperman> Only !botabuse...then I proceeded to abuse the bot myself
<Mez> that doesnt help your case.... why did you botabuse in the first place ?
<dmsuperman> There hasn't even been an !ops call within the last 200 lines before I got kicked
<dmsuperman> I did !botabuse because there was being bot abuse, but then when I realized that's just what the entire channel was doing I joined in
<Mez> ... yep... which is the place you SHOULD have called ops...
<Mez> not joined in.
<dmsuperman> Yeah...unless it's trolling or heavy spam I don't normally call the ops
<dmsuperman> Partly because of my kneejerk reaction to authority, but more because I understand that to have to get involved in something petty would annoy at least me
<Mez> that was heavy spam IMO.
<Mez> So, can we come to an agreement... ?
<Mez> If it happens again, you do what you should and do a !ops instead of joining in and causing trouble?
<dmsuperman> Sure thing
<dmsuperman> Also, mind testing !botabuse to see if it calls ops?
<Mez> sorry, can you explain but more because I understand that to have to get involved in something petty would annoy at least me"
<Mez> I just did... it didnt
<dmsuperman> Hrm
<Mez> I'll poke jussi01 about that
<dmsuperman> Alright
<dmsuperman> Yeah, if I were in an ops position
<dmsuperman> And somebody called the ops every time any little thing happened
<dmsuperman> Then I know I'd be annoyed
<dmsuperman> Especially if it can be resolved without them
<Mez> not every tiny little thing, but 3 pages of bot abuse == ops call :d
<Mez> you dont join in too
<dmsuperman> Yeah, I know
<dmsuperman> :P
<dmsuperman> It's just so derned hard when all the other kids are doing it
<dmsuperman> But I got it, no more bot abuse, call the ops if it's bad
 * Mez nods
<Mez> you can go back now
<dmsuperman> Alrighty then
<stdin> Mez: ubottu will ignore commie_cary, dmsuperman and CheesyWeasel in -ot for (about) 2 hours, see @ignore and @unignore
<Mez> @help
<ubottu> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Mez> stdin, but I dont have access for that
<Mez> @capabilities
<stdin> you should have with @ignore and @unignore
<stdin> I made them especially ;)
<Mez> ah...
<Mez> what was with it calling the ops ?
<Mez> there was no ops call...
<stdin> I don't know, I can't see where it saw an ops call, but the conf was slightly messed up for some reason
<Mez> stdin, you running it atm then ?
<stdin> no, I just have access :)
<Mez> ah
<Mez> to jussi's box :?
<stdin> yep
<Mez> @ignore #ubuntu-offtopic list
<ubottu> Error: '#ubuntu-offtopic' is not a valid nick or hostmask.
<Mez> @list
<ubottu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, IRCLogin, Misc, Owner, Plugin, Reply, Services, Svn, User, and Webcal
<Mez> @list channel
<stdin> @help ignore
<ubottu> (ignore <hostmask|nick> [<expires>] [<channel>]) -- Ignores commands/requests from <hostmask> or <nick>. If <expires> is given the ignore will expire after that ammount of seconds. If <channel> is given, the ignore will only apply in that channel.
<ubottu> alert, ban add, ban list, ban remove, capability add, capability list, capability remove, capability set, capability setdefault, capability unset, cycle, dehalfop, deop, devoice, disable, enable, halfop, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, invite, kban, key, limit, lobotomy add, lobotomy list, lobotomy remove, mode, moderate, nicks, op, unban, unmoderate, and voice
<Mez> @channel ignore list
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-ops,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<stdin> you don't use Channel or Admin, it's from Encyclopedia
<Mez> @channel ignore #ubuntu-offtopic list
<ubottu> Error: 'supybot.ignore' is not a valid configuration variable.
<Mez> @help channel ignore list
<ubottu> (channel ignore list [<channel>]) -- Lists the hostmasks that the bot is ignoring on the given channel. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<stdin> I guess I should add a ignore list command
<Mez> @channel ignore list #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-offtopic,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Mez> :D
<stdin> @channel ignore list #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> 'CheesyWeasel!n=CheesyWe@c-67-183-111-116.hsd1.wa.comcast.net', 'commie_cary!n=cary@pool-96-232-134-44.nycmny.fios.verizon.net', and 'dmsuperman!n=dmsuperm@cpe-65-24-122-117.columbus.res.rr.com'
 * stdin has super-bot-powers
<Mez> :'(
<Mez> @capability list admin
<ubottu> (capability list [<channel>]) -- Returns the capabilities present on the <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<Mez> @capability list
<ubottu> -halfop -op -protected -voice
 * Mez adds his hostmask to ubottuy
<Mez> @help ignore
<ubottu> (ignore <hostmask|nick> [<expires>] [<channel>]) -- Ignores commands/requests from <hostmask> or <nick>. If <expires> is given the ignore will expire after that ammount of seconds. If <channel> is given, the ignore will only apply in that channel.
<Mez> doesnt respond to me saying anything
<stdin> @ignorelsit #ubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Mez> @ignorelist #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Mez> (try typing list right)
<stdin> yeah, I know ;)
<Mez> @ignore commie_cary 2h #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> (ignore <hostmask|nick> [<expires>] [<channel>]) -- Ignores commands/requests from <hostmask> or <nick>. If <expires> is given the ignore will expire after that ammount of seconds. If <channel> is given, the ignore will only apply in that channel.
<Mez> ....
<stdin> the time is in seconds :|
<stdin> @ignorelist #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<stdin> @ignorelist #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> 'CheesyWeasel!n=CheesyWe@c-67-183-111-116.hsd1.wa.comcast.net', 'commie_cary!n=cary@pool-96-232-134-44.nycmny.fios.verizon.net', and 'dmsuperman!n=dmsuperm@cpe-65-24-122-117.columbus.res.rr.com'
<stdin> fixed :p
<Mez> @ignore commie_cary 7200 #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @ignorelist #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> 'CheesyWeasel!n=CheesyWe@c-67-183-111-116.hsd1.wa.comcast.net', 'commie_cary!n=cary@pool-96-232-134-44.nycmny.fios.verizon.net', 'commie_cary!n=cary@unaffiliated/commiecary/x-90615', and 'dmsuperman!n=dmsuperm@cpe-65-24-122-117.columbus.res.rr.com'
<Mez> knew one of thebing ignored properly
<Mez> them wasnt being 
<stdin> sneaky, commie_cary identified
<Mez> :D
<Mez> I swear - dont let me in -ot again - it's a fulltime job
<stdin> btw, there's some documentation on the plugin commands -> http://jussi01.com/stdin/plugin.cgi in case you don't want to use @help all the time
 * stdin sleeps
<Mez> PriceChild, copy and paste the below line please :D
<Mez> /cs clear #ubuntu-offtopic USERS
<elky_work> haha
<Mez> or you elky_work :D
<elky_work> do i look stupid enough to go into that hellpit from work?
<Mez> elky_work, you dont need to join the channel ;)
<Mez> :D
<elky_work> then why dont you do it
<Mez> I dont have access :D
<tritium> We should fix that ;)
<Mez> haha...
<Mez> I think a weekly /cs clear would be cood for -offtopic
<Mez> :D
<Mez> kick everyone out for 6 days, 23 hours, and 55 minutes evert week...
<Mez> so they're only allowed in for 5 mins
<elky_work> since this is an open community and all, feel free to suggest it to the users so they can have their say on that idea.
<Mez> elky_work, lol - what was the link for ubuntu brainstorm again ? :P
<mneptok> stfu.ubuntu.com
<elky_work> Mez: not a clue. never used it.
<Mez> mneptok, 
<Mez> w3m: Can't load http://stfu.ubuntu.com.
<mneptok> Mez: ask elmo why you can't seem to STFU >;)
<mneptok> *smewchies*
<Mez> mneptok, :D
<Mez> it's probably an only internal thing
<tritium> Has rafkid been a problem before.  His nick rings a bell...
<elky_work> anything with 'kid' in their nick is bound to be a problem
<tritium> Indeed.
<tritium> I'm about to go to bed, but asking someone not to PM me, pointing out the Code of Conduct and ubottu's !pm trigger, and then asking him to "cool it" when he insults me is not in any way abusing power.
<tritium> You'll note I banned him.
<tritium> Anyway, good night, elky_work.
<elky_work> nini
<Myrtti> bwaaaaah $timeofday folks
<Myrtti> I wanna sleep...
<jussi01> yay for our rafkid friend :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930387
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elky_work> now i didnt see *that* coming
<Myrtti> right. up from the bed... 
<jussi01> Although I do wish the Ubuntuforums ops would send them here and not to the CC straight away
<elky_work> the forums council should be alerted to that
<elky_work> as they are in a similar position and should have clue
<jussi01> Ok, lets grab pricey next time he is around...
<jussi01> PriceChild: ^^
<nalioth> and the lovely wrong advice
<nalioth> and i have absolutely no posting abilities on UF for some reason
<nalioth> i PM'd the mod, though
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 goes back to studying for his exam
<Myrtti> what is it about today...
<Myrtti> I could *swear* it's monday
<Myrtti> welcome rafkid
<Myrtti> how may we help you
<rafkid> I have benn banned from #ubuntu by tritium - I think he is in error and would like the ban removed please
<Myrtti> hold on, please.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<rafkid> certainly
<Myrtti> @login
 * Myrtti blinks
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> uh oh.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<rafkid> confused?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> no, the bot just lagged
<rafkid> my bad I meant I am confused - Myrtti is a human right?
<Myrtti> I am.
<rafkid> good
<Flannel> While we get the bot issues sorted out, why do you think it's an error?
<rafkid> because I do not know why he would ban someone for disagreeing with him
<Myrtti> in this case it looks like the logs on the bot don't extend long enough for me to comment this particular subject, so I return to my work and leave others to deal with it :-<
<Flannel> Myrtti: check the logs from the logs.
<rafkid> thank you anyway
<Myrtti> Flannel: they don't show kicks, bans, joins parts etc...
<Flannel> rafkid: What made you think he was being abusive?
<rafkid> his manner of speaking was autocratic and he told me to "cool it" - unfortunately I don't have the logs so it is hard to remember exactly what was said, but he overreacted to my situation and exercised his mods powers ie he abused them
<Flannel> rafkid: What powers did he exercise prior to your remark about him abusing them?
<rafkid> I am not sure but bearing in mind I did not know who he was he threw a bot at me with a pm - which is exactly what he asked me not to do - it was a confusing first experience to be honest - and I am alarmed that someone can be banned in so cavilier a manner wihtout some dialogue occuring of use to both sides
<rafkid> the whole thing smacks of using a heavy handed tactics to shut up a n00b on the channel
<Flannel> rafkid: He asked the bot to message you because he assumed you didn't read it the first time.  People routinely do that (have the bot query people) to keep the scrolling down.
<Flannel> rafkid: We certainly don't have such a policy.
<rafkid> never even saw the bot tbh until it told me to read itslef
<rafkid> even when I read the bot pm I did not know it was a bot until it said it was
<Myrtti> not even the code of conduct factoid?
<Flannel> rafkid: ubottu had already addressed you with messages.  Even if you weren't aware that it was a bot.
<Myrtti> if you didn't understand it was a bot, then the mistake was purely a human error on both sides - we cannot however know if everyone on the channel has understood it's a bot, so we assume everyone does.
<rafkid> I read that immediately - it said nothing about the specifics - so I assumed it was just an individual thing to tritium - in my other life on irc we routinely pm each other to get information
<Flannel> rafkid: ubottu's message... well, we can all read it
<Flannel> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<rafkid> I assumed the bot was someone being helpful and not unhelful if you get my drift
<rafkid> exactly what I read at the time
<rafkid> but I assumed it was human not a bot - inspite of the helpful name
<Myrtti> as I said, unfortunately we can't know if you've understood it's a bot - nor can we keep track on who has been on the channel before etc.
<rafkid> anyway thank you all for listening and contributing - the point I am making is that I got banned for doing something I didnt do - I think
<rafkid> I also suspect I missed the bot's resposne first time around - judging by your comments here
<Flannel> Well, we can't be sure as we're not tritium, but from what I can tell, you were banned because of the accusation that he was being abusive.
<rafkid> my intention was to warn him I thought he was abusing his powers as a mod - I blinked and was banned - I came here because I hoped to get reinstated
<Flannel> rafkid: For the record, it is unhelpful to communicate things that ought to be in the channel (support stuff) through other channels.
<rafkid> sorry - do you mean now or do you mean earleir on#ubuntu?
<Flannel> In any IRC channel,
<Flannel> it not only means that someone could potentially give you bad information, without anyone correcting them,
<rafkid> do you mean this communication is worng of me?
<Flannel> no... this is inside of a channel, and not in a query
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> "other channels" meant queries
<Flannel> sorry
<rafkid> ah - yes I now understand that point having found it outside of the ubuntu forums and I was in error earlier but was banned out of hand without tritium educating me
<Flannel> it not only puts you at risk of bad information, but makes it so that the person you're helping has to keep track of two separate windows, which in a busy channel, makes it nearly impossible.
<rafkid> I now understand that having read it recently - the #ubuntu irc channel is a lot larger than the one I am used to and I can see how it would not work the same way now
<Myrtti> also keeps others from gaining knowledge of the same problem
<Myrtti> I can say from personal experience I've learned more about Linux and Ubuntu reading #ubuntu for six months than in any school I've attended
<rafkid> I agree with the principle now that I have educated myself by reading it - my point here is that it was the single most unhelpful exchange I have ever had on the internet - banned in two seconds by an unknown md without any warnings or explanations prio
<Flannel> rafkid: In the future, please use this channel for such complaints/abusive people/etc.  We try and keep #ubuntu on topic.
<rafkid> sorry to bang on - am I in the right place now to get heard with a view to reinstatement? or am I wasting all your time?
<Flannel> rafkid: also, if you don't mind reading the IRC guidelines, so we're all on the same page, we ought to be able to get you back into #ubuntu
<Flannel> rafkid: Aye, this is the correct place.
<Myrtti> Flannel: that sounded very piraty.
<Flannel> Myrtti: avast.
<Myrtti> TLAP was last week.
<rafkid> I ahve read the irc guidlines about ten minutes ago - clearly I was wrong in my approach on the channel - I would still suggest to all reading this that banning someone so quickly when they are n00bish does not for a hppy ubuntu experience make
<Flannel> Its always TLAPD.  I'm dedicated to saving the world from global warming.
 * Myrtti huggles Flannel 
<Myrtti> Lollipops and hugs for everyone!
<rafkid> Flannel: thank you for your time and help and you Myrtti both - from a newbie perspective there is a disconnect between the reasonableness here and what I experienced earlier............
<Flannel> rafkid: We're always striving to make #ubuntu channels friendly and welcoming to everyone.  This was a number of misunderstandings which were compounded and made you seem like someone who was trying to cause trouble.
<rafkid> I can tell you with totl certainty I was not trying to cause trouble nor would I ever wish to - I just needed some help
<Flannel> rafkid: Nor was I implying you were, but given the circumstances, it could've easily been misconstrued as such.
<Flannel> rafkid: You should be able to join #ubuntu now
<rafkid> to be honest I actually thought tritium was the trouble maker - and only realised he was mod when he banned me
<rafkid> thank you so much
<Flannel> rafkid: No problem.  Be sure to come here if you have future problems
<rafkid> one further observation (proffered in the hope of avoiding the same situation for others) - it might be useful for tritium if he read the above exchange?
<rafkid> many thanks I shall leave you all in piece now - and I shall certainly come straight here in the future and keep my public musings to myself etc I genuinely thank you for your reasonableness
<Flannel> rafkid: He almost certainly will.  We've pinged him enough.
<rafkid> thank you
<Myrtti> rafkid: is there anything else we can help you with?
<Myrtti> you're welcome to join here again if you have something to ask or some problems in our channels, but as we don't have a ticket system for issues at hand, we ask those whose questions have been answered to leave the channel :-)
<Myrtti> s/whose/who's/
<Myrtti> no wait.
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> typos...
 * Myrtti puts a guinea pig on the table
<ikonia> heads up on limcore in #ubutnu channels
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> I knew he's start already
<ikonia> not messing around with him any more
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<ikonia> Hmmm maybe time to udpate the virtualbox factoid
<ikonia> standby #ubuntu-bugs for ranting to begin
<ikonia> rafkid: hello, how can we help
<rafkid> sorry no need auto conenction from me so I do not lose the channel
<rafkid> peeps were very helpful here earlier
<ikonia> no problem, if there is nothing that you need your welcome to leave, and return when you need something
<rafkid> should i go? or just leave it as is? i struggled to find this earlier - is it published somewhere obvious that I ahve missed?
<ikonia> rafkid: not really a channel aimed at idling in
<ikonia> rafkid: its listed in the ubuntu wiki irc page and you could always write it on a bit of paper
<rafkid> gotcha - I shall n00bishly stumble off into the void again then - ty for bumping me on so politely - I have a million bits of paper and one irc program:)
<ikonia> no problem, 
<rafkid> tara then
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> I think r2r is dmseg (the pain in the neck user) he's on the same network as dmseg was on, and has stareted a random conversation abuot dmseg abusing him
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Myrtti> hm. I think I forgot to eat yesterday.
<jussi01> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<jussi01> we neeed a new link, that ones broked
<Myrtti> jussi01 jussi01! can I have a kebab?
<Myrtti> please say yes?
<jussi01> yes :D
 * Myrtti flees to get kebab
<gnomefreak> as in a stick with food on it?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: no...
<gnomefreak> oh
<jussi01> well kinda
<jussi01> gnomefreak: http://www.cafedelmar.fi/images/IMG_0504.jpg
<LjL> eeek food porn
<jussi01> rofl
<LjL> see, my connection was shocked by it :<
<LjL> wait perhaps you didn't see it since it was just my bouncer disconnecting me. anyway.
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok that looks good
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SkrabakL said: ubottu: and WINE is able to run creative suite from adobe and ms office probably ?
<jussi01>  @slap gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<jussi01> gnomefreak: devel channels !=support... ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know, do you know the answer to his ?
 * gnomefreak a bit on busy side today
<Myrtti> nomnom.
<Myrtti> if I slept a good nap on top of that dinner, would my headache go away?
<jrib> sure
 * ikonia returns after a fat london city dinner
<LjL> sounds expensive
<ikonia> wasn't my wallet
<ikonia> but I am full
<ikonia> a little bloated
<ikonia> some of the meals turned up a little late so I rushed my food
<LjL> wait
<LjL> it's 2pm. "dinner"?
<ikonia> sorry Lunch
<LjL> ah
<jrib> he's returning from yesterday's dinner
<ikonia> I'm from the north of England, where "dinner" means "food"
<LjL> jrib: if that were the case and he was still full and a little bloated, i'd worry if i were him
<LjL> ikonia: i see
<jrib> he did say some meals were a little late
<ikonia> not quite that late
<LjL> jrib: as in "sorry sir, your meal isn't ready yet, would you like a pillow?"
<jrib> exactly!
<LjL> although if it *is* your own wallet that's being employed...
<ikonia> I'd have actually liked that
<LjL> then you either have the pillow already, or won't be able to pay
<ikonia> could use a little rest after rushing that down
<jussi01> LjL: they are called credit cards...
<LjL> jussi01: and they don't have a cap? ;P
<ikonia> some of the guys I've just ate with - I think they may not have one
<ikonia> some stupid "jewley" and penis extension wear on display
<jrib> what?
<Myrtti> jrib: do we *want* to know?
<jrib> Myrtti: good point
<ikonia> "hi, I'm a high earner let me put this $40,0000 watch on the table so you can see I have cash"
<ikonia> a little sickening witht he current climate
<ikonia> considering most of these where bankers
<Myrtti> ah, that kind of
<ikonia> "oops I've dropped my diamon encrsted pen on the table, even though I had no need for a pen"
<ikonia> diamond
<Myrtti> you all have that little script that calculates the length of your virtual manhood?
<Myrtti> right?
<ikonia> me and other guy where like the peasents sat at the bottom
<ikonia> of the table
<Myrtti> my laptop has 48.2cm
<Myrtti> :-D
<ikonia> I'm about to take my first dip in the water of "modern mobile phones" this weekend
<ikonia> excited/interested/scared
<Tm_T> Freerunner <3
<ikonia> freerunner ?
<Tm_T> FIC Neo Freerunner, Openmoko
<ikonia> ooh openmoko
<Myrtti> here, download yourselves: http://dy.fi/kbg
<ikonia> nah, not impressed with openmoko at the moment, 
<Tm_T> ikonia: I'm not impressed, I just like the freedom
<ikonia> agreed
<LjL> i like the freedom to not be impressed!
<ikonia> Tm_T: thats one of the issues I'm having getting functionality to work with linux, or even any open standards, eg: I'm trying to get a phone that will sync address books with ldap 
<ikonia> Tm_T: everything is internal/propriaty stuff on every phone I can get my hands on 
<Tm_T> ikonia: ye
<Myrtti> I almost got my phone to sync to gcal the other day
<Tm_T> heh
<ikonia> :( shame as there are some really handy features around
<Tm_T> ikonia: ye, but nothing that works without high expenses, I notice
<ikonia> Tm_T I've not even found that, nothing works.....
<Tm_T> ikonia: that too
<ikonia> looked at a varity of nokias (the most compatible) some HTC's (useles), iphone (mostly useless), blackberry (some use with real effort but missing most of the core functionailty your paying for
<jussi01> ikonia: get the htc dream/G1...
<ikonia> oh ?
<ikonia> not seen that one
<Tm_T> iPhone just simply isn't phone I would use
<jussi01> First android phone
<ikonia> jussi01: ahhh that one
<jussi01> Company I work for is producing linux phones...
<ikonia> ooh cool
<ikonia> I've seen some of the qutopia dev phones 
<ikonia> qtopia
<jussi01> ikonia: out of your price range though
<ikonia> really, how bad ?
<jussi01> Trust me...
<ikonia> interesting though
<jussi01> Think jewelry...
<ikonia> ughhh the HTC dream is ugly 
<jussi01> yeah, fugly...
<Tm_T> so?
<ikonia> I don't just mean visually, I mean usability
 * jussi01 wishes he was allowed to leak pictures/more info...
<ikonia> jussi01: as do I 
<Tm_T> jussi01: ye, I know the feeling, though I'm happy with being "outside"
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> if I tell Laku not to poop when in bed with me, do you think he'd listen?
<Myrtti> I need someone hairy and warm to cuddle
<jussi01> no...
<Myrtti> *now*
<Myrtti> someone or something
<Myrtti> I actually am changing my opinion
<Myrtti> I don't want a polol bear anymore
<Myrtti> I want a pandamonium.
<jussi01> Myrtti: put a towel in the microwave...
<Myrtti> jussi01: oh shut up.
<jussi01>  ROFL
<jussi01> where did ikonia go?
<ikonia> I'm here
<Myrtti> jussi01: have you been sniffing glue again?
<Myrtti> tsk tsk
<Myrtti> I prefer gasoline though.
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Myrtti goes to bed to sleep the headache away
<elky> anyone else get spam from rizobs?
<LjL> elky: he's doing it in #debian right now
<jussi01> not i..
<ikonia> kill him
 * ikonia looks for the train conductor
<LjL> killed
<ikonia> now thats service
<PriceChild> woo friday
<LjL> phew
<LjL> i hate teeth, and i don't hate dentists but that's merely because they don't really deserve hate
<LjL> ompaul, re your mail, see -monitor topic
<Mez> Please, someone hand me the vodka
<LjL> i need it in case my tooth starts aching again
<Mez> I'm going for a drink with 3 of my Ex's who now all live together... I think I need it...
<ompaul> LjL, k
<ompaul> LjL, re alos
<ompaul> also
 * christel hands Mez the vodka
<christel> vikingfjord, straight out of the freezer -- most yummy
 * Myrtti hands Mez the cigs and another bottle of vodka
<Myrtti> have a blast
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Tm_T> mooh
<Myrtti> hm.
<Myrtti> 20 minutes to get soda from the store...
<Myrtti> yes, no, perhaps, maybe...
<Myrtti> hmmm
<ompaul> WastePotato, the reason you were banned for longer than you expected was simply this
<ompaul> you were banned and you kept turning up in the channel 
<ompaul> each visit costs you more time
<WastePotato> ...?
<ompaul> you used more than one computer or IP and that allowed you access to the channel
<WastePotato> I only went on the channel once, and that was when my ban had alreay ended.
<ompaul> you should not go back somewhere when banned
<ompaul> ehh wrong
<WastePotato> No...
<ompaul> if your ban had ended then I would have lifted the first one
<ompaul> but it was still in force
<ompaul> I know this cos I set them all for you
<WastePotato> ...
<ompaul> friday 5th sat 6th wed 10th
<ompaul> in the first instance I told you it was for a week
<WastePotato> Hold up.
<ompaul> you came in twice after that
<WastePotato> I was NOT in the channel.
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> I banned you from the channel more than once
<WastePotato> Yes. Twice.
<WastePotato> One from my internet cafe, and one from my home.
<ompaul> so 
<ompaul> I will remove them but don't enter a channel when banned
<WastePotato> Are going to unblock me?
<ompaul> you will only get peoples backs up
<WastePotato> Are you*
<ompaul> I think your question was a bit laste
<ompaul> late even
<WastePotato> ?
<ompaul> <ompaul> I will remove them but don't enter a channel when banned
<ompaul> <WastePotato> Are going to unblock me?
<ompaul> <ompaul> you will only get peoples backs up
<ompaul> how does that read to you?
<WastePotato> I'm not sure... o_0
<ompaul> I will remove them is vague?
 * ompaul wonder
<ompaul> s
<WastePotato> Well?
<ompaul> before I do I strongly advise you to read both of the next docs so you can understand how we expect you to react in those channels
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> now please wait a moment while I remove the bans
<ompaul> WastePotato, you may return to that channel, please note the topic of this one
<WastePotato> Thanks.
<WastePotato> Doesn't work.
<ompaul> hmm
<WastePotato> Wait a mo'
<LjL> i'm out, but just for the record - faceface is being quite an interesting fellow, and giving quite some interesting advice, in #ubuntu, so if someone complains about him, i'd take the complains seriously
<WastePotato> Nope. Still doesnt work.
<ompaul> ok I will ahve to look deeper
<WastePotato> Oh well. Imma have a shower now. 
<ompaul> try that
<ompaul> how do I list bans like realnames
 * ompaul is getting too old to remember this stuff
<Pici> /mode #ubuntu +d
<ompaul> I can't find wastepotato in -ots lists 
 * ompaul goes to look again
<ompaul> nickrud, I should celebrate this day  :-)
 * ompaul ruins
 * ompaul runs 
 * ompaul ruins a good run
<jussi01> @btlogin
<nickrud> what's so good about it? A bad ending to a bad week here.
<WastePotato> OK. Back
<WastePotato> And it still doesn't work.
<ompaul> WastePotato, I can't find your ban
<WastePotato> o_0
<ompaul> WastePotato, seriously 
<ompaul>  /mode #ubuntu-offtopic +d
<PriceChild> What channel?
<ompaul> PriceChild, -ot
<WastePotato> Let me boot into Ubuntu. I might just be Pidgin on Windows.
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> it is not that
<WastePotato> Well... I still need to boot into it anyway to test something.
<PriceChild> ompaul: looking
<ompaul> ack
<PriceChild> ompaul: one mo
<WastePotato> Hmmm.
<PriceChild> WastePotato: I'm working on the issue, please be patient.
<WastePotato> Mkay. :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, found it
<PriceChild> ompaul: hmm?
<ompaul> WastePotato, can you confirm your ip please
<WastePotato> It is:
<WastePotato> 77.101.161.143
<ompaul> * #ubuntu-offtopic Banlist: Sat Sep 13 20:19:20 *!*@77.101.161.143 ompaul!n=ompaul@gnewsense/friend/ompaul
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> so that makes 4 bans you had against you
<WastePotato> 4? wth?
<ompaul> WastePotato, you dropped in from a couple of different ips
<ompaul> no matter
<PriceChild> "WastePuree"
<ompaul> now go for access
<WastePotato> I didn't!
<WastePotato> Well, Thanks anyway. :/
<ompaul> "WastePuree"????????
<PriceChild> Search for itin the bantracker ompaul.
<WastePotato> Don't ask. xD
<WastePotato> Just an sort of offtopic question: How long does a re install take?
<PriceChild> "no offence, but... <insert offensive remark>"... why do people do that?
<ompaul> WastePotato, too many factors 
<ompaul> PriceChild, cos they don't care?
<PriceChild> ompaul: its as though the first half means it is ok
<WastePotato> ompaul: Let's say, on average, for ubuntu.
<nickrud> no offence, but it does ;)
<ompaul> PriceChild, seriously, it is not caring, thoughtlessness 
 * Myrtti gives everyone a lollipop
<ompaul> WastePotato, well depending on the hardware and whatever I can do it all in less than 20 minus
<ompaul> WastePotato, but you might want a bit more
<WastePotato> Oh. That's quick. I could do it tonight.
<ompaul> now there I will leave you 
<WastePotato> Right. Bai.
<nickrud> when used correctly, it means a real question about something you don't understand, but don't want to offend simply by asking
<ompaul> WastePotato, give yourself 2 years
<WastePotato> ?
<ompaul> WastePotato, give yourself 2 hours for problems 
<WastePotato> I don't get it.
<WastePotato> ?
<WastePotato> Huh?
 * WastePotato is confused.
<nalioth> WastePotato: was there anything else we can help you with?
<WastePotato> Nope. Thanks and bai. :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cars__ said: ubottu's information is lacking YIM support for Pidgin, even though it has support.
<Myrtti> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !pidgin ~= /Jabber/XMPP (Jabber, GTalk, and variants)/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !pidgin ~= /ICQ,/ICQ, YIM/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk, and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Nafallo> !gajim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gajim
<Nafallo> FAILBOT
<Myrtti> go ahead and make a suggestion then.
<Myrtti> you are failing this ;-)
<Myrtti> !pidgin ~= /GTalk,/GTalk/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !pidgin ~= /YIM and/YIM,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Nafallo> Myrtti: I'm way to tired.
<Myrtti> !pidgin ~= /IRC/IRC and others/
<Myrtti> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Myrtti> !pidgin > cars__
<mneptok> here in my car, i feel safest of all. i can lock all my doors. it's the only way to live.
<Myrtti> mneptok: you fool.
<Myrtti> Nafallo: you know what the public opinion is, then.
<Myrtti> :-Å
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> "no complaining!"
<Myrtti> aka. {{sofixit}}
<Nafallo> sure. I'll contribute patches at some point. some point is just not now.
<Myrtti> goodygood :-P
<Pici> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<LjL> why am i seeing line noise?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-27
<Pici> Bad eyes?
<LjL> maybe, maybe
<Myrtti> this just happened... http://ihasahotdog.com/2008/09/26/cute-puppy-pictures-m-ma-a-a-s-a-g-g-g-e/
<Pici> hehe
<Myrtti> and this http://ihasahotdog.com/2008/09/26/cute-dog-pictures-yes-mom-im-a-wake/ has happened more than once. s/mom/[(jussi01)|(sister)|(workmate)|(anyone foolish enough to call me)]/
<mneptok> anyone know who runs uvirtbot?
<Mez> soren
<Mez> (apparently)
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/lqGxgj55.html <-- @mneptok
<mneptok> Mez: yeah, asking about it internally now
<Mez> internally ?
<mneptok> yes.
<Mez> why - whats it done?
<mneptok> just wondering why the channel isn;t using the official Ubuntu IRC bots.
<Flannel> mmm, got my first nagger.
<Flannel> It'd be *!name@* for banning by name?
<Flannel> or is that +d?
<Flannel> +d is for gecos stuff, not ident, yes?
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> anyone?
<Flannel> I've got the syntax wrong obviously.
<Flannel> helloooooooooooooooooo
<Flannel> maco: I'm working on it.
<maco> Flannel: i just wanted to come watch the fun go down
<Flannel> maco: No spectating here, thanks though.
<maco> ok
<Flannel> alright, time for recent people.  mneptok?
<maco> Flannel: wait, would it perhaps avoid the appending __ workaround if the * went before the @?
<Flannel> I was hoping to match his ident instead of nick
<maco> i saw that
<maco> did it change?
<maco> it said dynamic
<Flannel> no.  Im just doing it wrong.
<maco> oh
<maco> heh ok
<elky> whups, sorry :(
<Flannel> elky: I got an interm solution that seems to be working.  But it is blocking much more than it ough tot.
<Flannel> ought to, that is.
<elky> i dont even know what you're talking about yet
<Flannel> elky: That's fine.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Daft_Punk about noob
<nalioth> Flannel: what banning were you trying to accomplish?
<Flannel> nalioth: Trying to ban the ident of pur3
<Flannel> because he had a dynamic IP, and was just appending underscores
<nalioth>   /mode #channel +b *!pur3@* would do it, Flannel 
<elky> nalioth, um, are you wathcing the freenode channel?
<Flannel> nalioth: I tried that... let me double check
<Flannel> mode/#ubuntu [+b *!pur3@*] by Flannel
<Flannel> that, right?
<nalioth> looks right.
<Flannel> yeah, didn't work
<nalioth> but smart trolls review the ban list and adapt
<Flannel> nalioth: He wasnt doing it, he still joined as the same ident
<nalioth> ah, my bad
<nalioth>   /mode #channel +b *!?=pur3@* would do it, Flannel 
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> Right.
 * nalioth is suffering from insomnia
<Flannel> nalioth: Thanks... I've gotta write that down somewhere.
<maco> nalioth: would that block pur3_ and pur3__ too?
<nalioth> maco: it'll block anyone with an ident of pur3
<maco> nalioth: does that not change when one does /nick?
<maco> ive never had to ban anyone in #ubuntuforums, but if i did, i wouldn't really know how
<Flannel> maco: When they join, you see *=ident@[host]
<Flannel> maco: ident usually defaults to their username, being settable by clients, but it doesn't generally change with nick changes
<Flannel> I believe you'd have to reconnect to the network to change the ident
<maco> Flannel: oh ok. thanks
<nalioth> trolls are good at scrambling all of it
<nalioth> filthy animals, trolls
<Flannel> nalioth: you'd think you'd be clean living under bridges, with all that water
<Myrtti> ör röörö
<Myrtti> moin...
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti 
<Myrtti> anything interesting going on?
<nalioth> same trolls, different day
<Flannel> Interesting stuff is always going on, you just have to know where to look
<Myrtti> as usual
<ubottu> her2r23 called the ops in #ubuntu (shepherd)
<elky> pleia2, Myrtti i'm getting more complaints about 'slamfist' merely existing in -women. the nick is rather violent, i think it's making domestic violence victims unsettled.
<nalioth> does this person interact there?
<elky> i'm being told 'he' has pm'd Myrtti
<elky> Myrtti, is this true?
<nalioth> if they're not interacting in there, use "ye olde do not idle" rule 
<elky> nalioth, most of that channel is idlers
<nalioth> and?
<nalioth> most of the channel isn't sending nastygrams
<elky> it would defeat the purpose of the channel
<elky> who says he's sending nastygrams?
<nalioth> i'm lost.
<elky> the nickname is 'slamFIST' in a channel where women are supposed to feel safe.
<elky> a proportion of the women in there have been victims of domestic violence
<elky> you do not think the presence of a nick implying the slamming of a fist is going to be concerning to them, with or without anything else?
<Flannel> Have you asked him to change his nick? and explained why?
<elky> Flannel, i've pm'd but there's a porportion of the world asleep at th emoment
<nalioth> this is the same thing as any other abusive nick
<elky> and we give any other abusive nick a chance to change before we remove them
<nalioth> some, yes.
<elky> i'd rather do this in a way that will not result in backlash, which will be more traumatic than a silent nick in a channel
 * jussi01 walks in
<Myrtti> elky: yes
<elky> Myrtti, what did he say?
<Myrtti> laacque asked me about him few days ago, that's when I pinged about him you an pleia2 
<Myrtti> so I threw a trollbait for him few days back since he said something on the channel and said "hi" to him.
<Myrtti> I've, of course, got logs of them pm, as I have logged every pm for three years now
<elky> is it good or bad or what?
<Myrtti> just for these occasions and for recording phone numbers etc.
<Myrtti> I can pastebin it for you
<Myrtti> it wasn't bad as such...
<elky> pastebin and pm to me, please
<Myrtti> I just couldn't think of a way to respond to it so I forgot the whole thing >___<
<elky> let me deal then
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> I'll read the friendly man pastebinit first
<elky> oh geez
<Myrtti> you want me to be the bitch?
<Myrtti> I don't mind at all
<nalioth> you can blame it on me, if you like  :D
<Myrtti> hehe
<elky> already done
<Myrtti> banforward him here for fun and giggles?
<elky> now all i have to do is put up with laacque when she realises she got her way, for a completely different reason.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> may I banforward him here? pllliiizz
<elky> sure, but make sure you're here when he gets here, or someone will end up unbanning him and he'll go right back to it
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> ubottu: hugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugs
<Myrtti> hmph
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> I *AM* a cunning and a sly person.
<Myrtti> and evil
<Myrtti> :-D
<elky> heh
<kahrytan> Hobbsee stop being rude
<kahrytan> and impolite
<kahrytan> If you fail to do this, I will report you
<Myrtti> hello good folks
<Myrtti> oops
<Hobbsee> hey Myrtti, how's it going?
<kahrytan> Last warning, Hobbsee. I do not take insults from OPs lightly. 
<kahrytan> goodbye.
<Myrtti> just fiddled with the bantracker to get a recent perpetrator from -women on it so I can banforward him here
<Hobbsee> bye!
<kahrytan> And if you think you are in the right, then you are sadly wrong.  i got the channel logged. Saving to flash drive.
<Hobbsee> good thing it's publically logged too, then.
<nalioth> i dont' even want to know
<elky> nalioth, see +1
<Hobbsee> well, it started with "<kahrytan> Oli``»  In what craphole did you hear that?", and goes downhill from there....
<elky> Hobbsee, no, it started at <kahrytan> So, will Intrepid have a crap colored theme ?
<Hobbsee> elky: noted, sorry.  I got the wrong line.
<elky> that tone just spells out the result
<Hobbsee> elky: my thoughts exactly.
<elky> it's like he's learning from limcore
<Hobbsee> you know *I* was thinking that too.  They're very similar.
<elky> just lets hope that limcore doesnt learn the finer points of bullying and intimidation from him
 * nalioth muses about changing 'ban' to 'k-line' in his scripts . . . .    <EG>
<Myrtti> elky: see bantracker
<Hobbsee> hopefully not.  But i expect that what happens to one who behaves like that, can happen to the other.
<elky> btlogin
<elky> @btlong
<elky> gah
 * Hobbsee hands elky  a @
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> hand me a decent keyboard
<elky> and the @ will come naturally
<Hobbsee> you're on the eeepc still?
<elky> no, but i'm yet to find a really properly decent laptop keyboard
<elky> i want one halfway between this keyboard and the eee keyboard, i'll be happy
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Flannel> elky: thinkpad keyboards are awesome
<elky> Flannel, feel free to donate one to me
 * nalioth gets in line
<Myrtti> porridge time!
<Myrtti> holy hell is it that late already?
<nalioth> it's a quarter to 5 (in the morning) where I sit ( isn't insomnia great? )
<kahrytan> nalioth, last warning. Abusing ops powers to kick someone is not to be tolerated. Your abuse of powers has also been logged. Future abuse will be sent to the Ubuntu Council since your position on Council create biased council. As a future warning to other ops, any further disrespect (and violation of CoC) of myself will result in a log sent to IRC Council. If you are member of irc council, it will be sent to Ubuntu Council. 
<Myrtti> geez
<Hobbsee> wait, what?
<Hobbsee> if kahrytan breaks the CoC, a log will get sent to the irc council.  OK then.
 * nalioth blinks
<Hobbsee> or the Ubuntu Council (which incidently, doesn't exist)
 * Hobbsee wonders why the repeated threats from people make them allowed in ubuntuland at all.
<Hobbsee> and apart from that, it was a remove, not a kick.  When will he learn?
<Tm_T> no idea
<elky> Hobbsee, if he was ever going to learn, he would have done it by now
<Tm_T> logs what have happened is found from u+1 right?
<Hobbsee> elky: then why the heck is he still here?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: eparse?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: flushed by the full hour, I presume
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: the kahrytan incident took place in +1, am I right?
<elky> Hobbsee, because the CC was unclear, and kind of took his side because of something i said 18mths ago
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ah, yes, correct.
<elky> Tm_T, yes
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yep, thanks sis (:)
<Hobbsee> elky: darn.  You would have thought that was over by now, and the CC could deal with it from new.
<Tm_T> hrrr, today some wedding planning <3
<Myrtti> oh darn, that too...
<elky> Hobbsee, the cc of course did not take his side, and he refuses to accept the the apology because i dont lie in it to make him feel validated for threatening me in PM prior to the comment i made.
<Myrtti> I'm afraid I'll hate the next week
<Hobbsee> elky: pity.  Oh well.
 * Hobbsee wonders since when a CC decision is actually needed, to take out repeated threatening users.
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<Tm_T> Myrtti: awww, well if it's getting too difficult it isn't problem if you can't make it
<Tm_T> it's small event anyways
<Myrtti> Tm_T: the problem is that I *want* to be there
<Tm_T> awww <3<3
<Myrtti> I just *hate* the travel
<Tm_T> RHCP - Walkabout
<Myrtti> would someone please invent that teleporter already
<Flannel> Myrtti: working on it
<Flannel> Myrtti: I think by Jaunty we ought to have an alpha version in the repos.  Allowing any PC to be turned into a teleportation device.  sudo apt-get install teleportation, just make sure you also buy a cloth bag to stick over your monitor, you don't want random people showing up in your house because of bugs
<elky> ROFL
<Myrtti> Flannel: when was the last time I announced my undying and conditionless love to you?
<Tm_T> never?
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> ♥ Flannel
<Flannel> Why thankee Myrtti
<Tm_T> bit offtopic but... http://digg.com/world_news/World_Wide_Web_Consortium_censored_in_Finland
<christel> Hobbsee, other irc council/ops people: in the event that kahrytan returns and harasses anyone or makes threats again, they will be evading a network ban and i'd appreciate it if you could alert staff if you sight them and we dont, thank you :)
<Tm_T> christel: ah, will keep eyes open
<christel> thanks Tm_T :)
<jussi01> christel: no probs, will keep an eye out.
<christel> :)
<elky> thanks christel. he's been quite a burden.
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<christel> yeah, he sounds it :/
<Tm_T> mmmm, nothing?
<Tm_T> oh boy, ma internets 'r b0rked
<Hobbsee> christel: oh, great, thanks.  :)
<Guest22607> Just last night I got permanently banned for spamming
<Guest22607> Though I do not know howto spam if i even tried
<Tm_T> hmm, where?
<Guest22607> Anyway, Ubuntuforums sent me this email:
<LjL> Guest22607: moment
<Guest22607> Your recent spam attack on $vboptions[bbtitle] has been thwarted with two clicks. Nice try, you're banned.
<LjL> ah, from the forums?
<Guest22607> yes, Ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> we don't deal with the forums, you should probably ask in #ubuntuforums
<LjL> but perhaps you're simply on a dynamic IP address
<Guest22607> oh, Im sry
<LjL> which just happened to be used by a spammer
<Guest22607> Really????
<Tm_T> aww
<LjL> don't know, just a thought
<Guest22607> I did a check on netstat when it happened
<Guest22607> there weren't any strange connections
<Guest22607> course that's just on my end
<Guest22607> well thank you kindly
<LjL> Guest22607: yes, that's on your end. what i'm thinking of it that someone else *previously* had that IP, and spammed
<Guest22607> i will go by #ubuntuforums then
<LjL> yeah, someone should know in there
<Guest22607> The post that I made was six pages long
<Guest22607> is that considered spam?
<LjL> if it was *content*, i'm sure not
<LjL> unless it somehow triggered some automatic spamtrap...
<LjL> but really, i can't but guess
<Guest22607> well then i better go by that channel, thx for your help
<Guest22607> :)
<jussi01> Hey all!
<jussi01> Guest22607: anything else we can do for you?
<jussi01> !idle | Guest22607
<ubottu> Guest22607: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<WastePotato> Guys.
<WastePotato> This guy keeps spamming in -uk
<stdin> WastePotato: only the people listed by the ops call can do anything about it (and staff)
<WastePotato> Oh Gawd.
<WastePotato> :/
<WastePotato> Oh well...
<jrib> LjL: italiano giro, that's you right?
<LjL> jrib: ... excuse me?
<jrib> heh, #ubuntu
<jrib> what does giro mean?
<LjL> ah
<LjL> "giro" means "circle" literally
<LjL> but "in giro", while it would mean "in (the) circle" literally, means "around"
<jrib> ah
<LjL> the question was "is there an italian around here"
<Myrtti> dumdidum
<ubottu> T3hWiz0rd called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<ubottu> ldp1 called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Myrtti> ♬♪ America - Ventura Highway
<Myrtti> ♥ ♥ 
<ubottu> In ubottu, r_bender said: A tutorial is telling me to uncomment a security line in terminal.  What does uncomment mean?
 * PriceChild does
<ompaul> tritium, that was fast 
<tritium> :)
<PriceChild> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Myrtti> I thought he was going to be like two hours ago...
<PriceChild> ?
<Myrtti> just wondering how he could've Excess Flooded himself off the network
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-28
<Seeker`> pasted the wrong thing?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: most clients have mechanisms to avoid that.
<elky> PriceChild, unfortunately they're only ever 'avoid' not 'prevent' :(
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * jrib sighs
<elky> a slight join flood after that, including an uncyclopedia cloak. i'm hawking
<jrib> heh, if you're asking about rainbow tables in #ubuntu, I doubt you'll be using them properly
<Flannel> heh
<elky> someone wanna check if he's still floating around?
<Flannel> Who?
<elky> jme_009
<stdin> they were k-lined
<nalioth> quite so
<elky> both, cool
<elky> i'll remove the ban
<elky> nalioth, you got the second iteration too, right?
<nalioth> 2nd iteration?
<elky> the one i banned before he could cause probs
<elky> * jme_009 (n=oke@bas2-ottawa23-1167851830.dsl.bell.ca) has joined #ubuntu
<elky> <pcoleman09> killer--tux, old one was a custom from pc laptops
<elky> * jme_009 is now known as lolwut
<elky> * fvwmnet_1 has quit (Client Quit)
<elky> * lolwut is now known as lolwut2
<elky> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to elky
<elky> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to elky
<elky> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to elky
<elky> * lolwut2 (n=oke@bas2-ottawa23-1167851830.dsl.bell.ca) has left #ubuntu (requested by elky)
<elky> * elky sets ban on *!*@bas2-ottawa23-1167851830.dsl.bell.ca
<nalioth> i see it, no need to paste
<elky> i only meant to pste that first line :-/
<elky> anyway, im off to have lunch. cyas
<nalioth> enjoy
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Anyone awake with ops in -ot?
<tritium> Flannel: what's going on?
<Flannel> tritium: Nothing needed now, the parties involved seem to have backed down
<tritium> Flannel: ok, good deal.
<Flannel> But, for a while, it was up inthe air, so I figured I'd ask in case it was needed
<tritium> I'll be awake for a bit longer, but heading to bed soon.
<nalioth> Flannel: you need to practice your jedi mind tricks  :P
<ubottu> MTecknology called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tritium> Thanks for handling that, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> tritium: i didn't, i think someone else did.
<tritium> Ah, yes.  It was elky.
<rohan> sorry ro barge in but i would like to suggest some factoids for ubottu like xampp fdisk gparted and all
<rohan> *to
<tritium> There's one for gparted, for sure
<rohan> !gpated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpated
<rohan> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rohan> ok about fdisk?
<tritium> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<rohan> tritium: could tell me how to suggest factoids
<nalioth> rohan: say "ubottu foo is bar"
<rohan> ok thanks nalioth , as the topic says i must go NO IDELERS heh
<tritium> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tritium> Good evening, nalioth.
<nalioth> hi tritium 
<elky> nalioth, the pm variety of suggestion may have been smarter?
<nalioth> he left
<nalioth> i was fixing to tell him
<ubottu> In ubottu, rohan said: foo is bar
<elky> i gather you utilised the same protocol to educate him after his departure?
<ubottu> In ubottu, rohan said: xampp is A very easy to use Mysql , Apache , Mercury Mail and Filzilla Server (only in windows) good for beginners try it out http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html. Also see !lampp
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> Cant wait to go home. 
<ubottu> In ubottu, rohan said: Xampp is a very easy to use Mysql, Apache, Mercury Mail and Filezilla Server (only in Microsoft Windows) good for beginners try it out http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html. Also see !lampp
<ubottu> In ubottu, rohan said: Xampp is a very easy to use Mysql, Apache, Mercury Mail and Filezilla Server (only in Microsoft Windows) good for beginners. Try it out http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html. Also see !lampp
<rohan> yes?
<nalioth> rohan: you input your factoid once, and we add it.  please don't keep hammering the same one into the bot
<tritium> nalioth: he was editing it, as I pointed out some errors
<rohan> nalioth: iam really sorry 
<tritium> Not his fault.
<nalioth> ah, well, it makes the channel spammy  :|
 * rohan cries
<nalioth> try editing outside the bot
<elky> aside from the fact it seems like spam to begin with
<elky> why would we have factoids about software that only runs on windows?
<rohan> elky: not true 
<rohan> elky: only FTP service is only available on Windows
<elky> yes, so why do ubuntu users need to know about it to begin with?
<rohan> elky: ?? becuase its software that runs in linux please see  http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html iam really sorry to argue but i think you are confused
<elky> i think you're confused about the purpose of the bot. it's for UBUNTU software.
<elky> and UBUNTU information
<elky> NOT non-standard installation proceedures OR windows software.
<Flannel> rohan: Ubuntu users can simply install a proper LAMP stack, that's completely supported and everything.
<rohan> flannel: so wouldnt it be good to know about xampp to?
<elky> no.
<Flannel> rohan: There's no reason, and that's not supported software anyway.  You'd be putting users at risk.
<jussi01> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<rohan> ok iam sorry 
<rohan> tritium: do you mind if i pm you?
<tritium> rohan: about?
<rohan> further factoids you can first see the editing and if the factoids are required
<tritium> rohan: No, I'm not an editor.  Further, I'm going to bed.
<rohan> heh bye to all iam sorry for all your "presious time that was lost!" 
<ikonia> that is the user dmseg
<ikonia> I'm %99.9 certain
<ikonia> he was in the other day as "r2r"
<ikonia> I'm trying to get someone to confirm the ip against dmseg to be %100 , but I am %99.99 certain that is the little troll kid dmseg
<ikonia> as I understand it, he's been removed from ##linux and is now trying to get back to being an op in #ubuntu related channels (which was his first request)
<jussi01> tritium: fyi, I do beleiveyou are an editor
<tritium> jussi01: not at his request ;)
<jussi01> tritium: :D
<sysdef> why this channel is public logged? i think the ban discussions should be private. i'm wrong?
<jussi01> sysdef: its to make sure there is transparency in the operators actions, and then everybody can see what was said when. 
<Gary> and so everyone can laugh at me :'(
<jussi01> Gary: I deliberately didnt say that :P
<jussi01> slamFIST: can we help you with something?
<ubottu> geek_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sysdef> jussi01: but i can't get why it should be searchable with irseek
<Gary> might want to set a ban on r0ms n=anonyr0m@ip68-97-64-202.ok.ok.cox.net
<jussi01> Gary: surely he was kline material - spamming like that
<jussi01> ??
<jussi01> sysdef: because irseek probably pulls the public logs from the ubuntu site. I dont get why it would be a problem. 
<sysdef> jussi01: they said they do it to make the wisdome of irc available to the community. ban discussions aren't technical wisdome at all. so they talked crap
<sysdef> did you "opt-in" the service?
<jussi01> sysdef: Im not sure of the current irseek status, so I cant answer that.
<sysdef> i just think the status is: they don't keep there promises and still lying
<Gary> jussi01: sorted
<elky> jussi01, slamFIST has been forwarded here to explain how he was using the channel #ubuntu-women.
<jussi01> Gary: great. now I dont have to make a ban. :)
<sysdef> thats just why i ask: did ubuntu invite aka opt-in the irseek bots to this channel?
<jussi01> sysdef: is there a reason you are pursuing this?
<jussi01> sysdef: also, no there is no irseek bot in this channel - see the nick list
<sysdef> they don't stay all the time in channel
<sysdef> jussi01: yes. the reason is: i'm the owner of #irseek-victims and so i do some investigations
<elky> sysdef, you're barking up the wrong tree.
<jussi01> sysdef: at the moment we dont have any complaints. if we do we will take them up with the appropriate people. 
<elky> the appropriate people being the people themselves, not a hate club.
<jussi01> sysdef: if you have no other subjects that need resolving, please do not idle.
<sysdef> jussi01: here is a complaint: i have been logged from them in an ban discussion channel, searchable by the website. i don't want it -> http://www.irseek.com/result.php?keywords=sysdef&pagerid=3
<sysdef> they promised "1. Do our best to anonymize the nicknames." and they don't keep it
<elky> sysdef, then ask them to take it down. we cannot prevent them from taking copies of the logs of this channel.
<sysdef> elky: you can. they promised too: "we log only after the ops opt-in"
<elky> sysdef, then take it to them.
<elky> sysdef, we cannot stop people from copying logs posted at irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<elky> these logs are posted there for the openness of this community.
<Myrtti> oh for god sake
<Myrtti> meh
<elky> sysdef, there is no irseek logbot in this channel. you've been told this several times now.
<jussi01> sysdef: the topic says this channel is publically logged, you made the choice to take up discussion here. 
<Myrtti> exactly the moment I get my arse on the sofa after spending three hours doing laundry, mom calls
<sysdef> elky: i didn't ask: "is a log bot in here?". i know the command /names. i asked: "did ubuntu opt-in?"
<elky> sysdef, if we did there would be a bot here. HOWEVER, 'we log only' implies they log, which they dont. WE log.
<elky> now, please. leave. this is being logged.
<elky> and yes, we opted-in to logging ourselves.
<sysdef> there was a bot in here and they said they deleted the old logs. but they lied again. http://rafb.net/p/Rqq53740.html
<Myrtti> sysdef: oh noes! we feel your pain!
<Myrtti> sysdef: would you now go and complain to *them*?
<sysdef> ok, ack. you opt-in a search engine to the op channel. that's all i wanna know. thanks
<jussi01> sysdef: We have no problem with irseek currently. thanks and bye. 
<elky> sysdef, we log ourselves. our logs are publicly copyable. irseek is free to copy them. goodbye.
<Myrtti> there isn't even a way we could stop them from copying
<Myrtti> *technically*
<sysdef> Myrtti: you just have to say: "stop it and delete the old logs"
<Myrtti> sysdef: which part of *technically* did you miss?
<sysdef> btw. i don't started the discussion. i just asked if you opt-in or not. nothing more.
<elky> sysdef, while you're at it, take it to google too.
<Myrtti> in this context, I mean there is no way of stop them copying the logs with technical means
<Myrtti> and oh yes.
<Myrtti> google does cache those files too, I presume
<Myrtti> I personally use google to search our logs all the time
<elky> Myrtti, if we wanted to stop copying of our logs, we'd have a robots.txt stopping google. since we do not have that there's no reasonable expectation that we'd stop irseek.
<Myrtti> exactly
<Myrtti> and as we all well know, robots.txt is only a convention bypassable by, for example, wget
<elky> Myrtti, since we dont even have that, it means we are not preventing the copying *at all*
<sysdef> i think there should be a 'Disallow' for the channel for ban discussions
<Myrtti> why?
<elky> sysdef, i dont. that would curb the openness of the community.
<sysdef> ok, i'll read the CoC again and try to get it ..
<elky> in the mean time, this is a non-idle channel.
<jussi01> !idle | sysdef
<ubottu> sysdef: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<sysdef> we don't log public in #ubuntu-de-op ...
<elky> sysdef, that's *your* choice. this is *our* choice.
<elky> if you want to force us to stop logging, then i'll turn the tables and force you to start.
<Myrtti> I'd like to get very good explanations on why this channel shouldn't be logged in my email.
<elky> camel, can we help you?
<Myrtti> preferably via the mailing list.
<sysdef> jussi01: and i have to be an #ubuntu op, not an #ubuntu-de op to stay here? ic
<elky> Myrtti, the one that has public archives?
<Myrtti> the one that has public archives
<elky> :)
<elky> camel?
 * jussi01 hugs elky
<Myrtti> a-ha
<juliux> jussi01: sysdef is from ubuntu-de and he is an irc op on many german speaking ubuntu related channels, so he isn't allowed to be here?
<jussi01> juliux: #ubuntu-irc is for locos, this channel is for main ubuntu chans
<elky> juliux, when he comes in and interrogates us over irseek taking logs from irclogs.ubuntu.com, we feel it is counterproductive to this channel.
<elky> since we cannot issue a cease and desist, we cannot physically seperate them from the logs, and we do not wish to be used as a tool in his vendetta against irseek.
<elky> juliux, do you see our point of view there?
<juliux> elky: sure, i just was wondering
<elky> juliux, mind you, this is for ops of the main channels, -irc is the proper place for loco-based irc channels
<elky> i'd hate to try accomodate every loco's ops here *and* try hold a discussion with a banee, without someone like him fuelling the banee into protests about something we have no control over.
<jussi01> hi unop, how can we help you today?
<unop> who do i inform about a bug in ubottu ?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<elky> jussi01, launchpad
<elky> errr
<elky> sorry
<jussi01> heheh
<jussi01> unop: unless its a factoid bug
<elky> no idea how it changed un into your nick
<unop> jussi01, it is a factoid bug indeed
<unop> using !find - returns this  File linux-image-2.6.20 found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others) 
<jussi01> then just /msg ubottu factoid is new suggestion here
<unop> jussi01, but it's not an informational error, it sounds like a perl error message to me 
<jussi01> unop: yeah, since supybot is python, but yeah, we know about thatone, although you are welcome to formally report it. 
<elky> or submit a patch
 * elky ducks
<unop> jussi01, well, if you guys are aware of it - i guess it doesn't make sense to report it again
<jussi01> unop: well it does, as it actually puts it on the todo list and things get done that way
<unop> ok, i shall do that then
<jussi01> unop: thanks :)
<jussi01> unop: anyrthing else we can do for you?
<unop> jussi01, errm, yea - do factoid corrections/enhancements ever get approved? :)
<jussi01> unop: if they are good, yes
<jussi01> unop: thats why the bot thanks you for your attention to detail ;)
<unop> hmm, i guess the one's i've been making aren't good then
<jussi01> unop: remember this...
<jussi01> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<jussi01> :)
<unop> jussi01, i don't disagree with that and i don't add needless factoids - i tend to suggest corrections to existing ones
<jussi01> unop: sure. I havent seen your corrections, but just a note to remember - short and sweet :) Long factoids suck...
<jussi01> unop: but please, as long as you dont flood us, things usually happen
<unop> jussi01, well, i know long factoids aren't useful and i bear that in mind - i don't flood, i submit once and that's it
<jussi01> :)
<unop> but i've never seen ammendments made - so i guess either they're not being approved (i don't know why, it would be nice to know why they were declined) or they're not being reviewed at all (and perhaps i'm wasting time?)
<Myrtti> do tell which factoid are you missing?
<jussi01> unop: as I said, either someone didnt like them, they came at a difficult time and got missed or they came when no edtors were around. we do our best to keep them up to date.
<unop> Myrtti, !trash would be one
<jussi01> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jussi01> unop: whats your correction?
<unop> jussi01, i added in a note about the locations of the trash directories on removable media  
<unop> jussi01,  the location is usually, /path/to/mount_point/.Trash-$USER or /path/to/mount_point/.Trash-$UID
<jussi01> unop: In my opinion that is not a really frequently asked question and makes the factoid longer than it needs to be. Myrtti elky care to chip in?
<unop> jussi01, i've seen it be asked about quite a few times 
<Myrtti> *shrug* I've never seen it
<unop> which is why i suggested the correction
<Myrtti> which channel has this been?
<jussi01> me either.
<unop> #ubuntu 
<unop> well well, my task's done - a bug report has been submitted.
<unop> thanks again :)
<Myrtti> slamFIST: hello
<Myrtti> ... 2 days 6 hours 29 mins 0 secs
<Myrtti> ohmygod
<Myrtti> I just saw the cutest ever
<Myrtti> Aleksi stretched AND yawned at the same time
<elky> aleksi being your guineapig?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> and he also twiddled his nose
<ompaul> aleksi is his own guineapig - Myrtti is belonging to him!¬
<Myrtti> that's true
<Myrtti> he's the man in my life
<Myrtti> more adorable that Laku
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<PriceChild> IrSeek seems to have logs of this channel. I will try and deal with it.
<jussi01> PriceChild: why wouldnt they? 
<LjL> i don't believe we allowed them for this channel
<PriceChild> Oh wait... hmm this channels fits in with the rules we set down.
<LjL> also, they don't have a bot here, i still believed they employed their bot
<jussi01> LjL: its not really a point is it? the logs are publically available
<LjL> PriceChild: well, this channel is logged already, but i believe we always insisted we didn't mind the delay that irclogs has
<LjL> jussi01: and delayed
<jussi01> LjL: exactly my point - why is this a problem?
<PriceChild> Ignore me, I'm being a fool.
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild
<Myrtti> mib_m2c4g1: how may we help you?
<LjL> jussi01: it is if theirs aren't delayed (although i guess they would be, as they don't have a bot here, so they must be copying the irclogs logs)
<LjL> and anyway, it's also a matter of principle - if we said "no" about this channel, they should respect that
<LjL> and we said "no" last time i was present
<PriceChild> I wonder if they are doing all irclogs. channels... because i doubt jenda ok'd them to do ubuntu-marketing for example.
<juliux> LjL: irseek is parsing irclogs.ubuntu.com because tehre are also entries from 2005 and at this time where only 10 people in #edubuntu and definitly no irseekbot;)
<PriceChild> I wish I always thought before speaking.
 * PriceChild finds where we ok'd them to do irclogs.
<juliux> PriceChild: but isn't that against he old rule that every log bot has to be announced to new users?
<juliux> like locobot is doing it
<ompaul> juliux, excuse my stupidity some memories not working - a live cd always has a / does it not
<juliux> ompaul: omg
<ompaul> juliux, hehe 
<ompaul> just say yes or no
<Myrtti> ompaul: WTH?
<ompaul> can you think of any cases where / would not appear is really the question when using a live cd
<Myrtti> how the hell can / *NOT* appear?
<ompaul> exactly my thoughts
<Myrtti> because, shouldn't the livecd casper or whatever first mount the goddamned thing to even get it to boot?
<Myrtti> this fails my logic
<ompaul> Myrtti, thanks it was failing two other peoples but just in case something new and wonderful was happening
<ompaul> and it ain
<ompaul> aint
<ompaul> Channel:  	 ubuntu-classroom   irseek allowed?
<PriceChild> the dec decision says its ok to log channels on irclogs. and owned by irccouncil, as well as others with owner's permission. I'm not sure whether the cc decision said it was ok for all irclogs. channels.
 * PriceChild moves on
<ompaul> that was what we call a failure :-(
<ompaul> the whole wm stopped working
<PriceChild> Oh its already all been discussed here.
 * PriceChild sighs
<ompaul> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> the whole irseek thing
<jussi01> PriceChild: yep
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> btw they are parsing what we do here 
<ompaul> nin[j]a is ban forwarded to here - reason quit message - comments in usual place 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Aaqil said: ubottu: where is Gnome there is only keyboard
<ompaul> Myrtti, I take it you saw my pm 
<ompaul> PriceChild, ahh I see your comment now , the machine froze I didn't see it in previous session 
<PriceChild> I don't like making myself a fool.
<ompaul> PriceChild, I had no idea it was agreed  to or not agreed to 
<LjL> have you noticed the tags added to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat ?
<ompaul> LjL, no
<ompaul> heh
<Myrtti> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> they want it to be "real documentation"
<LjL> well
<LjL> however... that page's not supposed to be internal to the irc teams
<LjL> it's supposed to be for end users of irc
<LjL> although it probably does get a bit astray at times
<ompaul> LjL, ergo my "heh"
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild
<jrib> ompaul: atlef is copying to /dev/sdi2  it might actually screw stuff up
<ompaul> sdi2
<ompaul> right I better relax
<LjL> jrib: not might, definitely does, he was using sudo for it
<LjL> i did say "cp source destination" which could probably be a bit ambiguous if you're only seen /dev/ as a name for your drive for some reason
<LjL> and i didn't say sudo either
<LjL> but i guess i've learned something new
<Myrtti> hello leoquant 
<Myrtti> how may we help you?
<leoquant> i have no qustions at all Myrtti
<Myrtti> was there a specific reason you joined here, then, if you don't mind me being curious?
<leoquant> Myrtti i am an -op for more than 3 months. 
<leoquant> there is a lot of experience here 
<leoquant> so.....
<leoquant> if i have a question this seems the right spot te me
<leoquant> te==>to
<LjL> leoquant, well, the right place for loco channel ops is #ubuntu-irc, to tell the truth
<LjL> this is supposed to be the irc team's channel...
<elky> leoquant, we actually have two operator channels. this one is just for the main channels, so we dont have too many people here which can be confronting for the banned people who want to have a fit
<leoquant> ah. i am not an -op in the main ubuntu channels
<leoquant> better to say bye than......
<leoquant> ツ
<LjL> why don't we have *any* vmware package anymore anyway... assuming that's the case
<DLange> fyi, from #freenode:
<DLange> 16:18 <tuxxy__> hello, I have an unofficial 64-bit linux user group registered on freenode as #ubuntu-64-bit is this allowed or would i need to rename it ##ubuntu-64-bit
<DLange> 16:20 <+DLange> tuxxy__: you need to rename it, the #ubuntu-* namespace is reserved for use by Ubuntu and official subproject / groups etc.
<DLange> 16:20 <glade88> DLange: could there be a redirect from #ubuntu-64-bit to ##ubuntu-64-bit?
<DLange> 16:21 <tavi> well a lot of them ar like this Maniadriveis a free clone of Trackmania
<DLange> 16:22 <+DLange> glade88: as he has the #channel currently, he can set that up. It's the Ubuntu IRC councils decision what happens in the #ubuntu namespace,
<DLange> 16:23 <glade88> shall we ask on #ubuntu-irc ?
<DLange> 16:24 <tuxxy__> is there any possibility I would be able to use the current channel
<DLange> 16:25 <+DLange> ask the Ubuntu IRC council, I doubt it, but asking is always an option
<DLange> tuxxy__ has joined #ubuntu-irc now
<LjL> thank you
<Myrtti> I'm a bit confused why it needs to be forwarded
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> nevermind
<LjL> i'm checking...
<LjL> they have a team on lp
<Myrtti> I'm on it I think
<LjL> i don't like the idea of a support channel, though
<Myrtti> netiher do I
<LjL> warning warning warning :<
<LjL> bells ringing alarms sounding
<ikonia> it's a pointless channel
<Myrtti> should I join?
<Myrtti> I dunt wanna
<LjL> ikonia: there are many pointless things we don't hinder in the # namespace... on the other hand, there are some *harmful* things too, hence the bells
<LjL> i haven't joined
<Myrtti> I mean, -irc
<Myrtti> I'm getting reflux again...
<Myrtti> oh BOY!
<LjL> Myrtti: i can give you logs though
<LjL> (and yes you should join since you've asked)
<ikonia> LjL: yes, there are many pointless channels, hence why another one seems......sad
<LjL> it appears that i don't have a clue what (if any) the process for approving a non-LoCo team is
<Myrtti> ask jono?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
 * LjL has never talked to the higher spheres :P
<LjL> well except the cc
<Myrtti> LjL: he listens to Metallica. Normal guy. a bit crazy, and cute as a baby bunny, but a normal guy.
 * Myrtti hides
<LjL> Myrtti: cute as a piece of bacon? :P
 * LjL hides too
 * Myrtti chuckles
<Myrtti> sweet as a cheesecake *COUGH*
<jussi01> LjL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<Myrtti> jussi01: here's a fresh pair of eyes for ya, buddy
<jussi01> Myrtti: huh?
<Myrtti> [17:49] <+LjL> it appears that i don't have a clue what (if any) the process for approving a  *non-LoCo* team is
<Myrtti> emphasis mine
<jussi01> oh rofl...
<jussi01> ooops
<LjL> heh
<LjL> wait the jono who's online isn't jono, is he
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> [10:31] ~~~jono [n=jono@ubuntu/member/jono] has quit [Read error: 113 (No route to host)]
<LjL> perhaps he'd better set guard on the nick
<Myrtti> yes, he should
<Myrtti> I is not happy.
<Myrtti> Reflux sux
<LjL> the name sounds awful too
 * Myrtti goes to draw a bath
<LjL> ompaul: know why you banned makro*!*@*?
<LjL> the bantracker must have missed it
<ompaul> LjL, let me find
<LjL> and my logs too
<ompaul> where LjL I can't find it
<LjL> ompaul: well, the ban is active in #ubuntu, server says it was set on 30 june
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> let me look
<ompaul> Anon9189 (n=Makro@gw2.ltnet.cz) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "abuse like that gets banned like this")
<ompaul>  <Anon9189>      omg... you are fucking gays xD 
<ompaul> in reverse order
<ompaul>  ompaul sets ban on makro*!*@*
<ompaul> yeap it was me
<ompaul> :-)
<LjL> uhm, but you banned the nick and not the ident...
<LjL> but makro was the ident there
<LjL> now i have a guy from another isp, might be someone else
<ompaul> by any chance is he on .cz?
<ompaul> let him in btw
<LjL> no, he's .cl
<LjL> he's in #ubuntustudio, i caught the word "banned"
<ompaul> I removed it
<ompaul> I missed it I must go back over my bans 
<LjL> shall i ask him in anyway?
<ompaul> send him an invite
<ompaul> and tell him the ban is removed
<ompaul> ohh I thought you meant into #u
<LjL> no i meant here
 * ompaul executes the command: LjL --vvvv
<LjL> Makro1: the ban has been removed, we believe it was indeed intended for someone else
<Makro1> LjL: okay thanks :)
<LjL> Makro1: just in case, though, i'll ask you to check out these in the bot
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> Makro1, you can do that with a /msg ubottu KeyWord
<Makro1> ompaul: thanks for the tips :)
<LjL> Makro1: sorry for the trouble
<Makro1> LjL: no problem, you're handy ;)
<ompaul> Makro1, cheers - I was the one that set the ban pity people are not forced to use their real life idents then we would not get it mixed up, wrong maybe, not mixed up :)
<LjL> we're usually also quicker to find out what bans are about, but this time our machinery for that failed ;)
<jrib> so I'm guessing #ubuntu-buttsex is not an official channel?
<ompaul> jrib, funny enough I would agree with you there
<LjL> oh jee
<jrib> I idled there for about an hour on mibbit and got kicked
<ompaul> PriceChild, nalioth ^^ please see jrib
<ompaul> stand clear - demolition nearby
<LjL> Makro1: so, err, as you can see we've moved on to discuss "interesting" stuff, please leave the channel if you have no further questions
<Makro1> LjL: okay,no problem bye bye
 * nalioth blinks
<LjL> nalioth: now who/what the heck is that user?
<nalioth> LjL: what user?
<LjL> the one that kicked me, but nevermind i guess, it must be one of the so-called channel ops
 * nalioth whistles innocently
<LjL> ah.
<LjL> nalioth, perhaps have a quick look at JohnD as well, he was saying nonsense in #ubuntu, and someone in #debian claimed it was a "smart" bot, which i have no trouble believing
 * nalioth just woke up. Anything else on the agenda?
<jdong> why do all the smart bots say nonsense? :)
<LjL> nalioth: oh yes, there's a horde of spambots in -unregged, we can't remove +R from #ubuntu, half of the network has been k-lined by mistake, and we have three people reporting op abuse
<LjL> nalioth: no, there's nothing else - kidding :P
<LjL> jdong: well, they imitate people
<nalioth> LjL: looks like we missed one - OH HAI jdong!
<jdong> :)
<nalioth> jrib: your fave channel just got whacked, btw
<jrib> heh
<jdong> nalioth: sorry I don't know anything about !
<nalioth> and yes, johnd was a bot
<jrib> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Myrtti> men...
<ompaul> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ompaul> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/guide-to-sound-apis.html
<ompaul> Pici, should that page be introduced to the line below
<Pici> ompaul: I dont think so, that looks like its more for programmers.
<ompaul> Pici, ok
<Myrtti> whee.
<Myrtti> omg.
<Myrtti> didn't remember water with lemon was this good.
<Myrtti> LALALALA
 * Myrtti pokes Pici with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Myrtti> you folks are BORING
<Pici> bawooop
 * nalioth likes water with lime ( really big around here, limes )
<Myrtti> actually
<Myrtti> those were limes
<Myrtti> this time
 * Pici puts the lime in the coconut and shakes it all around
 * ompaul considers a charter for -ot which includes you must give 10 hours of good help per month to #u to maintain your access ;-) 
<ompaul> this would be interesting
<ompaul> and maybe too scary
<jdong> ompaul: haha one of the forums I belong to does a similar thing
<jdong> where you have to maintain a certain reputation and activity level to access the lounge
<jdong> there's times I want to do that for ubuntuforums too but I would be lynched for it...
<ompaul> jdong, then it must be a bad idea ;-)
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, ldp said: ubottu: ubottu is rubbish
<jrib> poor ubottu
<PriceChild> Hey slamFIST, how can I help?
<ompaul> !otherdisto is <reply> we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !otherdisto is <reply> we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> !otherdisto is <reply> we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<jrib> ompaul: s/disto/distro
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> it aint reacting to me anyways :)
<ompaul> !otherdistro is <reply> we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<jrib> see, it knew it wasn't what you wanted before
<jrib> !otherdisto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about otherdisto
<ompaul> jrib, see it ubottu is not rubbish, is clever!
<ompaul> !otherdistro
<ubottu> we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<ompaul> jrib, first person to go on about windows gets that in -ot :)
<ompaul> hehe
<ubottu> znh called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> ...
<ikonia> first thing that came to mind.....yeah right
<znh> Hello :)
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> what's the problem/issue ?
<znh> an IP that is owned by me has been banned. I'd like to have this IP cleared
<znh> I had a AI running on that IP which was unfortanetly badly configured so it said things while it shouldn't
<jrib> what ip?
<Pici> In #ubuntu?
<znh> in #ubuntu yes
<znh> cer78-1-88-174-57-17.fbx.proxad.net / 88.174.57.17
<tritium> znh: you should not be running bots in #ubuntu, anyway.
<jussi01> What was an AI doing in #ubuntu?
<znh> learning.
<ikonia> ahh I remember this
<ikonia> you asked if you could put the bot in 
<ikonia> as I recall
<ikonia> as you wanted it to "learn"
<znh> I havn't asked you :/
<ikonia> znh: what was the nick the bot was using?
<znh> JohnD
<jussi01> Bots require permission to be in the ubuntu channels
<LjL> JohnD was on *this* IP?
<znh> the IP i gave, yes
<LjL> ah, no, not the one you're on now
<LjL> right
<LjL> znh: well why didn't you come in here with that IP?
<znh> which IP, the JohnD one or this one
<LjL> znh: the JohnD one, you don't have to change your IP to join this channel
<znh> I know, but this is the computer I have nearby at the moment
<LjL> znh, JohnD didn't only disrupt #ubuntu, but several other channels too.
<LjL> i honestly don't know what to say, you're lucky if that ip can still join the network to begin with
<znh> I know, as I said it was badly configured. It said 5 lines once I noticed and put it down inmediatly. now please stop that tone. It's Sunday after all
<LjL> znh, i'll give you a suggestion
<LjL> the logs of #ubuntu and other Ubuntu channels are available publicly
<LjL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tritium> znh: nobody is taking a tone but you
<LjL> it would probably be a much safer way to train your Markov bots on logs
<LjL> they're also extensive, very
<LjL> they reach back into 2004
<LjL> though make no mistake, no matter how much channel activity you feed a Markov chain, you won't fool real people for very long with it - but i suppose that's not your goal anyway
<znh> that's a helpful suggestion :)
<znh> tritium, that's a funny twist
<tritium> znh: There's no twist, and it's not funny.
<LjL> znh, well i didn't find it funny, anyway you're perhaps not taking any tone, but neither am i, for sure. i'm taking the tone that's appropriate to convey the message that i'm talking about something seriously.
<znh> still I don't like the way all this happened
<znh> but on this 'free' network I can't except any commercial tones :)
<LjL> and i still don't think there was anything wrong with my tone
<tritium> znh: what?  s/except/accept, perhaps?  Your sentence makes no sense.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> tritium: expect?
<tritium> LjL: could be
<znh> expect, this twisting twists controls too heh
<Pici> znh: We take our channel policies seriously.  I'm not sure what you're getting at here.
<znh> just saying that I feel like being made a bad guy while I try hard not to
<LjL> znh, see
<LjL> the thing is...
<LjL> this is not the first Markov bot we see. far from it.
<LjL> the previous N were probably malicious
<LjL> unless N people, with N being pretty big, were all mistakenly making their bots learn in several channels
<LjL> so we *are* suspicious
<LjL> and since the policies say "no bot" anyway
<LjL> no bots*
<LjL> when not only there is a bot, but it says nonsense in several channels too... that can't be taken but seriously
<znh> I hear you there. but do understand that people might not know that
<LjL> !test
<LjL> it works in PM...
<bazhang> sorry I dont know anything about test
<bazhang> :)
<LjL> bazhang: and you shouldn't, but the bot should! :P
<bazhang> LjL, hi!
<bazhang> super-typhoon here; second in three weeks :(
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<stdin> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<LjL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> pfff ok ribeiro, you keep answering, i go smoke a cig, enough with the echo :P
<jrib> hrmm
<LjL> jrib i was just kidding eh
<LjL> it's just it's funny when we keep hitting entering at exactly the same time a couple times in a row
<jrib> yeah :)
<jrib> "please use #ubuntu instead of private messaging me"; "ok" "I know" "But how do I...?"...
<LjL> jrib: you can verbally abuse me if you need an outlet
<Pici> Only he can?
<jrib> wasn't the factoid for installing things without an internet connection !offline ?
<LjL> stdin, bot apparently broken again
<LjL> jrib: yes but the bot has gone drunk
<stdin> !test
<ubottu> 'find' function is disabled
<stdin> ugg
<jrib> well that explains it
<LjL> ljlhead:/home/bots/.muh# tail -500000 \#ubuntu.log | grep "<jrib>" | wc -l
<LjL> 2750
<LjL> ljlhead:/home/bots/.muh# tail -500000 \#ubuntu.log | grep "<Pici>" | wc -l
<LjL> 821
<LjL> Pici: yes, he's still the one entitled to it :P
<jrib> woah
<Pici> fine
<Seeker`> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jrib> I need to just minimize my weechat window
<bobertdos> Okay, that looks better
<jrib> it just needed Seeker`'s gentle touch
<stdin> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<stdin> the ruddy thing is fixed again (and by "fixed" I really mean "less broken than before")
<Seeker`> \o/
<bobertdos> :D
<Seeker`> stdin: wrt ubottu, I think that is the best you can hope for
<Seeker`> eurgh, laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag
<stdin> I'm not surprised seveas abandoned supybot, it's mind-melting
<bobertdos> stdin: You spoke too soon.
<bobertdos> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bobertdos> gah
<stdin> I hope that's just lag
<bobertdos> What is up with this thing. One second dead, another second alive.......
<stdin> I got a bigger hammer
<bobertdos> yayz
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-21
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Joy.
<Amaranth> <LjL> Amaranth, tell some relevant op that having floodbotk1 being in #ubuntu-read-topic and telling people the wrong thing is probably not a good idea, if you feel like
<nalioth> where did that one come from?
<Grexo> kermit keeps annoying me
<Grexo> can i have him banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<gord> no, he is doing nothing against the channel rules.
<Grexo> he is harrasing me in private messages
<genii-around> Being annoying is within the rules, so long as it's not becoming harassment
<Grexo> he is
<Grexo> seriously!
<gord> you can use /ignore Grexo - we can not control private messages
<MsMaco> genii-around: so jussi's been poof for like 3 days now, eh?
<genii-around> MsMaco: Looks like. I figure he's getting the new connection set up in the new house. His usual site is not pinging for a while now.
<elky> he only has access to 3g until tomorrow or so
<genii-around> MsMaco: Previously when jussi01.com was down the ubottu.com site served as a quassel core backup... I haven't tried it yet though
<MsMaco> didnt know that
<Tm_T> hi
<Flannel> Howdy Tm_T
<Tm_T> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw
<Tm_T>  www.youtube.com: YouTube - Mark Shuttleworth Announces Ubuntu 10.04: Lucid Lynx
<Tm_T> no idea what's there actually, cannot see it
<Flannel> Basically, he talks about how 10.04 will be LTS, and how the name is Lucid Lynx, and how he loves his yoga mat in the background.
<Flannel> ok, maybe not the last one.
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> I guess if we ever wrap the names back to A,B etc we'll end up with Downward Dog or something
<elky> I want Alliterative Animal for A.
<genii-around> Heh, Now I suddenly do too!
<Flannel> Adjective Animal!
<Tm_T> Alphabetic
<Tm_T> ...follow the pattern
<mneptok> elky: i read that, too ;)
<mneptok> !away > rot|sleep
<mneptok> jussi alert
<eviljussi01> mneptok: ?
<Myrtti> eviljussi01: ...
<Myrtti> thank you
<eviljussi01> went far enough
<bazhang> youtube has the Mr. Shuttleworth announcing 'Lucid Lynx'
<bazhang> err -the
<eviljussi01> bazhang: welcome to the world :D
 * eviljussi01 hugs bazhang 
<bazhang> hehe
<eviljussi01> !lucid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucid
<eviljussi01> !unforget lucid
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, eviljussi01 said: !unforget lucid
<Myrtti> why wont the have the announcment on the mailing list
<eviljussi01> oh, damn bot
<Myrtti> !unforget lucid
<ubottu> I suddenly remember lucid again, Myrtti
<eviljussi01> Myrtti: because its marks bday, and he is hung over :D
<eviljussi01> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010
<elky> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic bernardlychan asking for help with ddos'ing.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pepso> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<pepso> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Myrtti> yes?
<pepso> sorry
<pepso> i open msg
<pepso> i try to open my bot sorry
<pepso> is in this server
<elky> is it gone now?
<pepso> i don't know i'm a noob-lamer XD
<elky> if you're not willing to discuss this properly, then i won't bother discussing it with you.
<pepso> no sorry cause i configure in wizard my supybot
<Myrtti> I have no idea what you are talking about
<pepso> but i don't understand how to configure right
<Myrtti> well this is obviously wrong channel for getting help with it
<pepso> i know but it doesn't exist a channel for this
<Myrtti> #supybot perhaps?
<pepso> sorry thnx
<elky> there's not a channel for chocolate either, but i'm not going to discuss how to make it here.
<pepso> thnx a lot
<Myrtti> pepso: anything else we can do for you?
<pepso> no thnx u can do other things more important than this
<Myrtti> pepso: if you have nothing else, you can leave this channel now :-)
<pepso> ok
<Myrtti> I wish there was something we could do about that stupid referrer game
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Captain_Crash (Spamming hosting links))
<Amaranth> <Amaranth> sabdfl: So I can make the IRC Team happy, what is the name of the next ubuntu release? :)
<Amaranth> <sabdfl> Lucid Lynx
<Amaranth> !lucid is <reply>Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010
<ubottu> But lucid already means something else!
<elky> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010
<Amaranth> oh, someone else put it back already :P
<elky> funny that.
<Amaranth> !-lucid
<ubottu> lucid has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2009-09-20 08:35:19 - last edited by Myrtti on 2009-09-21 09:53:54
<Myrtti> Amaranth: it's just an !unforget lucid away
<eviljussi01> Amaranth: you could have got him to email $ml :D
<Amaranth> eviljussi01: The email also includes his thoughts on what the release will include
<Amaranth> I imagine he isn't ready to commit to those
<eviljussi01> Amaranth: mrgh... didnt he alread y basically out line that in the video?
<Amaranth> Didn't watch it
<Myrtti> {{citation needed}}
<Amaranth> It took video proof for you guys to believe it? :P
<Myrtti> IRC/blog rumour is IRC/blog rumour
<eviljussi01> Amaranth: there are many rumors, I dont beleive it till its on an official list/video/verifyable source.
<elky> Amaranth, shall I ask you that when the "KARMIC IS OUT!!!!!!!!" tweets are what everyone uses as their source 12 hrs before karmic actually comes out?
<Myrtti> elky: :-DDDDDDD
 * eviljussi01 hugs Amaranth 
<Amaranth> elky: In that case we know better :P
<elky> Amaranth, this is no freaking different.
<Amaranth> eviljussi01: So you don't believe me asking sabdfl is proof? :)
<Myrtti> and this case it differs exactly how?
<Amaranth> If sabdfl said "the release is out" before the ml announcement I'd believe it
<elky> Amaranth, can I link to that in a format that is harder to forge?
<Amaranth> elky: You can in an hour when ubuntulog updates
<elky> <Amaranth> I smell like poop
 * elky waits for that hour.
<Myrtti> you asking sabdfl in IRC I can just about believe, the video perhaps a bit more - but the rumours that have been flying since Saturday - no
<eviljussi01> Amaranth: I hadnt seen that till now. Saw the video before, therefore updated the factoid.
<Amaranth> elky: I can forge an email to you that looks like it is from the announcement list
 * eviljussi01 is a bit disappointed in mark for not doing it the normal way though
 * Myrtti agrees
<Amaranth> and heck, you can forge the email yourself
 * eviljussi01 forges Amaranth 
<elky> that's why there are sysadmins.
<eviljussi01> :D
<Myrtti> ooooo cheddar
<Myrtti> whoa
<Myrtti> a dejavu
<eviljussi01> Myrtti: cheddar = nom!
<Amaranth> Next release needs to be Manic Monkey
<Amaranth> post-LTS releases are always crazy
<eviljussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> not Manky Mole?
 * Myrtti is disappointed
<elky> can we stop this before it gets to the inevitable?
<eviljussi01> mickey mouse?
<Myrtti> :-DDDD
<eviljussi01> :D
 * Myrtti shuts up
<Amaranth> <Amaranth> sabdfl: So I can make the IRC Team happy, what is the name of the 10.10 ubuntu release? :)
<Amaranth> <sabdfl> Manic Monkey
<elky> wait. lucid is another LTS already?
<Amaranth> ;)
<Amaranth> elky: It follows the every 2 years bit
<Amaranth> elky: I didn't watch the video though so I dunno if he confirmed that or not
<gord> i have seen people guess the name of 10.10 over and over and *noone* has said anything about a mogwai :( did the 80's mean nothing to you people!
<elky> yeah, i'm more going "it's to years already?!"
<elky> two*
<Amaranth> The 80s?
<Amaranth> I'm 22 man, I was in diapers in the 80s
 * Myrtti feels old
<gord> measuring your life in ubuntu releases is a sure fire way to feel old... breezy was like.. last week
 * eviljussi01 is old
<elky> so, who is going to be the one to ask Mark how lucid he actually was when he decided on "Lucid"
<eviljussi01> *snigger*
<Myrtti> shrooms
 * eviljussi01 isnt up on ubuntu history, was there ever an "a" release?
<Myrtti> no
<elky> eviljussi01, first was warty warthog, then hoary hedgehog, then they ran out of hogs and hopped to breezy badger, then dapper drake was the first of the alphabet.
<elky> grumpy groundhog is a perpetual thing that'll never be released (if you were wondering about other hog options)
<elky> it's also why they skipped G.
<elky> wait, did they?
<elky> now *i* am confused
<gord> G was groovy gord wasn't it?
<elky> no, gibbon
<gord> or gusty ;)
<elky> poor gibbon, i forgotted it
<elky> s/why they skipped G/surprising they did not skip G/
 * jpds makes all your lives easier and points out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames ;P
<elky> that would have required actually looking for info, jpds. do i look proactive to you?
<gord> Q is going to be fairly interesting
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> it *has* to be Quintessential Quetzalcoatlus
<Amaranth> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
 * elky debates suggesting quintessential quetzalcoatlus to sabdfl in -ot for lulz
<Pici> Yeah, google translate said that he wasn't saying nice things.
<bazhang> ladies of the evening
<Pici> "I have to say that ubuntu stinks","when I install I have nausea"
<bazhang> yep
<Amaranth> bazhang: wow how did you know that one?
<bazhang> Amaranth, the .il :)
<Pici> Amaranth: Probably best to throw registration stuff to #freenode, else it gets even crazier in #u
<Amaranth> I guess so
<eviljussi01> I wonder if it still exists...
<eviljussi01> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<eviljussi01> yeps :D
<Pici> Anyone happen to have a link to an official release notice for LL? Anything besides the youtube video?
<Myrtti> Pici: _o_
<Pici> Myrtti: Thanks :P
<eviljussi01> Pici: Ive got a irc paste from Amaranth that purports to be from sabdfl :P :P :D
<elky> I have one of him saying he smells like poop too, so it *must* be true.
<Pici> Well, it *is* on the internet...
<Myrtti> I have a quote of Jono saying the moon is made of cheese
<Pici> Isnt it?
<Myrtti> I heard it's mostly wool
<Myrtti> it contrasts the cheese theory strongly
<Pici> Sounds comfy
<gord> ... if the moon is made of wool, i don't want to know how big the sheep that made it is
<Myrtti> gord: it's all the lost socks and the lint from dryers
<Myrtti> and naval fluff
<bazhang> eww
<elky> stuck together with toejam.
<gord> oh... well thats much less scary and explains a lot of stuff far too well
<Myrtti> mostly lost socks
<Pici> eww.. navel lint
<gord> belly fluff is always blue =\
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> gord: it's the dark spots
<Myrtti> "Mare Bellyfluff"
<eviljussi01> o.O
<Dave2> allserv back
<Amaranth> proof: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/21/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t12:12
<Amaranth> elky: There, you can link to that :)
 * Myrtti twitches a bit
<Myrtti> [16:12] [freenode] ~~~YunxBOT1066 [n=YunxBOT@60.208.252.74]
<Myrtti> [16:12] [freenode] ~~~ ircname  : http://chat.263.net/new-chat/software.htm
<elky> Myrtti, so inconspicuous and everthing.
 * genii-around pokes at genii
 * genii sips
<jussi01> genii: :D
<genii> jussi01: Thanks :)
<jussi01> genii: was only about half hour ago... D:
<genii> I guess no one is finding the nick "crackheadjunkie" offensive?
<Pici> Not particularly.
<genii> Pici: :)
<elky> i object strongl to it, but y'know ops aren't allowed to have opinions on these things based on stuff that ruined their lives for several years.
<genii> No one's voiced a complaint in the channel yet, that's usually my measuring stick
<genii> Although I suspect if the name was something like crackwhorejunky we might have heard something by now
<elky> ask him in PM to change it, i guess
<Myrtti> [18:59] < waj> im arjun, i started using Ubunyu Ultimate from last month,  Absolutely loving it
<Myrtti> *cringe*
<Tm_T> har
<Tm_T> what a day... wife almost got hit by a car... which eventually crashed into a tree right next to her and then driver took a run
<genii> Wow.
<Tm_T> not very high speed but narrow road between houses full of children
<Pici> I'm going to get lunch.  If Keo continues to play the part of a troll, I think we can comply with a mute/remove/whatever
 * genii continues munching on his own lunch
<topyli> nice,  xcdfgkjhgcv has found a new home at #eeepc
<Tm_T> topyli: awww
<Tm_T> topyli: give it a hug
<topyli> heh
<dragon> I thought we had a factoid about not to refer newbies to google
<dragon> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dragon> ubottu didn't show that in a private convo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon> never mind
<andv> hello, I need to have my cloak updated with my new LP ID e.g bluekuja --> av
<andv> is that possible?
<andv> Pricey, let me know when you are on for the update
<andv> or maybe elky can do it as well
<andv> nalioth, you can do it as well?
<nalioth> andv: no, only pici and elky can help you
<andv> ok, thanks
<Pici> andv: Could I have a link to your LP page?
<Pici> nalioth: Could you grant +F to Flannel in #ubuntu-california please?
<nalioth> not #ubuntu-us-ca ?
<Pici> That forwards to #ubuntu-california currently.
<nalioth> interesting.
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-22
<jpds> Pici: https://edge.launchpad.net/~av maybe?
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> genii: ^
<genii> I think someone is screwing with me
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (jini)
<genii>  /whois jini
<genii> bah
<genii> I'd like to apologise for earlier actions. I think someone I know is messing with me and connecting from the same WAP I'm on now around the corner from my work
<KB1JWQ> abcdefg is likely going to require watching, Madpilot.  Just FYI
<Madpilot> ya, will do so. fun.
<KB1JWQ> Madpilot: Hey, your channel, your rules.  Just seen him causing trouble elsewhere is all. :-)
<Madpilot> KB1JWQ, that's good to know - a pattern of trolling is hardly encouraging.
<KB1JWQ> Madpilot: Tell me about it.  Some people's kids...
<tonyyarusso> Someone care to give me a refresher on 'mark' syntax/process?
<elky> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<tonyyarusso> hmm, /me tries
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest50989 said: yeah but that is much more visible
<Myrtti> !bot | guest50989
<ubottu> guest50989: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> !bot > guest50989
<Myrtti> bah
<andv> Pici, still around?
<andv> elky, you still aroun=
<andv> Pici, my LP page is http://launchpad.net/~av
 * Myrtti harumphs
<Myrtti> jussi01 is stupid.
<Myrtti> end of public service announcment
<elky> ha.
<elky> andv, you've not stated what you're asking for. is it a cloak?
<nalioth> elky: andv has changed his LP id and wants his cloak to reflect the change
<elky> nalioth, ah! sure thing, go for it.
<nalioth> andv: /msg nickserv help set accountname (and change your account name here, please)
<void_pointer> Hi guys. I find I've been banned from #ubuntu. The last time that happened you told me it was because of a past troll
<void_pointer> That was a few days ago. I think it was Flannel who I spoke with on that occasion, although it may have been Myrtti
<void_pointer> anyone around?
<elky> kind of. trying to find info
<void_pointer> ok thanks
<void_pointer> #freenode told me last time to register my nick, they'd do the mask thing, then it could be determined I wasn't the troll
<void_pointer> I've been going to #ubuntu for years, and this has only happened in the last 2 weeks or so
<void_pointer> I should never have changed ISP - for a lot of reason ;)
<void_pointer> s
<void_pointer> anyone?
<jussi01> void_pointer: patience, we are looking into it
<Myrtti> there's nothing in the bantracker, no bans I can see in #ubuntu, you've joined previously just fine
<Myrtti> [10:26] ~~~void_pointer [n=void_poi@unaffiliated/void-pointer/x-0665301] has  joined #ubuntu
<void_pointer> I know :)
<void_pointer> #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<void_pointer> In fact, I was on there about an hour or so again, but when I re-connected (and my dynamic IP changed) I found I was banned.  I was thinking I must have been assigned a past transgressor's IP.
<elky> void_pointer, we can't see your IP or hostmask. you have a cloak.
<void_pointer> ok, it's 119.11.xxx.xxx that gets assigned. Last time I was told it was the same IP block as someone they were keeping out. You then took it off so I could enter.
<jussi01> ahh, Flannel
<void_pointer> Yes, I think it was Flannel
<void_pointer> He said it had all been fixed
<jussi01> void_pointer: do you have a pressing need to be in #ubuntu right now?
<void_pointer> Thing is, I like to join and log, then go through the logs at my convenience. I pretty much do it everyday
<jussi01> Id like to talk to Flannel about this first.
<jussi01> void_pointer: you do realise the channel is logged?
<jussi01> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<void_pointer> ok. Heh, this is the 3rd time I've had to do this. Is it Flannel I should ask to resolve the problem permanently?
<void_pointer> ah, thanks for that
<void_pointer> I'd still like to be able to view the channel real-time as well when I'm active, as well :)
<jussi01> void_pointer: no, I can do it, I just want to talk to flannel about the situation first, so if you can wait till he wakes up that would be helpful.
<jussi01> void_pointer: failing that, if you pm me your full address I can grant you an exception on this ip.
<void_pointer> Ok. It's a large ISP in Australia, so I would guess I'm not the only person this is happening to. Probably just one of the more vocal/experienced ones
<void_pointer> 119.11.4.61
<void_pointer> actually, thinking about it, the last time this was happened I was assigned a 119.11.4.xxx as well. That may be it
<jussi01> void_pointer: I did say pm... :D anyway, Ill pop an exception for this address on and we can go from there.
<void_pointer> Well, I don't think any of you are going to start madly portscanning me ;)
<jussi01> void_pointer: we arent, but as you notice this channel is publically logged
<void_pointer> Ok. actually, before you do it, I'm going to reconnect to get a different subnet and see what happens
<elky> not a common aus ip at all
<jussi01> void_pointer: you are sorted now ;)
<void_pointer> Yep, that was it. The 119.11.4.xxx subnet is banned
<void_pointer> Yeah, thanks :)
<jussi01> void_pointer: Im well aware of what is banned :)
<void_pointer> Just for future reference though, it may be affecting a lot of people it wasn't intended to, for not much gain
<jussi01> void_pointer: Anything else you need?
<void_pointer> Ok, well at least *I* know what's going on now :)
<void_pointer> Just that you look into that ban. Ciao :)
<elky> probably ok to lift that particular ban as a test
<jussi01> elky: Id rather wait till Flannel comes in
<jussi01> because there are 2 of them (.4 and .5)
<elky> yeah, im just voicing now, because i'm about to head home.
<jussi01> and he has an exception on his cloak now, so should be all good
<jussi01> right
<andv> nalioth, ?
<andv> nalioth, what should I do?
<andv> nalioth, done
<andv> nalioth, I did the msg set accountname you suggested me to do
<jussi01> andv: just FYI if this is about a cloak change, these things are normally done in #ubuntu-irc :)
<andv> jussi01, oh sorry :)
<andv> moving there then
<andv> ^^
<jussi01> andv: is there something further you need from us?
<andv> jussi01, no, I think I gonna wait nalioth on -irc
<andv> should I leave?
<jussi01> !idle | andv
<ubottu> andv: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<andv> ow k, thanks, cya
<andv> jussi01, thanks for the support
<jussi01> andv: no probs, glad we could help
<jussi01> tobeno1: is there something you need help with?
<Myrtti> he's been forwarded per running bots
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I take that as "yes he needs help"
<Myrtti> kitten gambit ♥
<Myrtti> it always works ♥
<elky> that's what we used to have chuck facts for
<elky> Pici, just keep asking him to explain his abbreviations. he'll soon learn it's not a shortcut :)
<Myrtti> I need my head checked
<Myrtti> [18:24] < occy1> Does anyone know how to get a USB mounted camera to show up  as a drive in    df  ?
<Myrtti> or someone does
<Myrtti> I must've read something wrong
<Pici> df is a command
<Myrtti> usb mounted camera --- as a drive?
<Myrtti> I must be getting something wrong
<Pici> Could be a still camera.
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> thanks
<ikonia> most cameras just act as a usb mass storage controller for the sticks to be mounted
<Myrtti> yeah, it was just said in a way my brain didn't pick up the meaning
<topyli> many devices have a small storage for the windows drivers. i know my 3G dongle does
<topyli> used to show up on ubuntu as storage, had to fix udev rules
<Myrtti> it must be my tiredness or something
<Myrtti> that sentence makes perfect sense now
<Myrtti> I fear my brain is having an AWOL
<topyli> oh, and some cameras do mount nicely as storage. those are the ones you buy. the other ones are the ones you don't :)
<Flannel> jussi01: The reason he's had to be excempted a few times is because he keeps fiddling with stuff.  First it was his nick, then he registered it, so that stopped, now he's got a cloak, so that hopefully won't change.
<jussi01> Flannel: yeah, I just got annoyed at him trying to tell me how to do my job ;)
<Pici> Who?
<jussi01> Flannel: how important are those bans?
<Flannel> The reason .4 and .5 were banned is because they were being used by mr troll, and no one else was using them (and I didn't want to ban 119.11.*).  I still am curious as to whether this guy is the same guy who was causing trouble and now decides he wants to idle
<jussi01> Pici: void_pointer
<jussi01> earlier today
<Pici> oh, /me scrolls
<Flannel> If we want to remove them, that's fine by me.  The guy already came back once and played dumb and asked for an excemption, and then proceeded to troll.
<Flannel> So, if we're going to keep giving him the benefit of the doubt, the bans are basically only useful as warnings to us.
<Flannel> But like I said, I still think VP is the same bad apple, based on the way he carries himself
<jussi01> Flannel: in that case, Ill let you handle it, but please keep me in the loop.
<Flannel> jussi01: No, I have no evidence other than he rubs me wrong.  We might as well remove them and see how it goes.  If he doesn't troll anymore then... we've got what we've wanted in some respects.
<jussi01> Flannel: sure, feel free..
<jussi01> :D
<Flannel> Hmm, what was the previous exemption
<Flannel> Doesn't show up in the ban list, will it show up with /mode +e?
<Pici> Well, since its an exemtion, so yes.
<Flannel> :P
<Pici> Also, I'm doing quite badly with spelling today.
<Myrtti> welcome to the club
<Flannel> Weve got quite an exemption list
<Flannel> Oh, should've checked while I had +o
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> Forgot what I wanted to do...
<Pici> lookup phrea?
<Amaranth> !chromium is <reply>You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> Pici: that may be
<Myrtti> omg that ben64 is so contradictory
<Myrtti> "don't enable root login, but here's how you can set root password"
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<Myrtti> I mean, LOLWHAT
<Myrtti> no wait
<Myrtti> nvm
 * Myrtti needs new brain
<Amaranth> lolwat
 * Myrtti hides
 * topyli needs a new internet connection
<topyli> actually, they have checked every single thing works fine until it reaches this building. the problem is in the house
<gord> topyli: adsl?
<Flannel> topyli: You should check your house for mice that are stealing your internets.
<Myrtti> perhaps the mice have changed the cabling from copper to wet yarn
<topyli> gord: yeah
<topyli> i suspect the mice have been peeing on the copper and there is not much left
<gord> topyli: take a look at the main.. erm.. connector thing, that one thats in your wall. those things cause hell with adsl. especially if yours is an old one. around here British Telecom sell these iplate things, all they do is disconnect an old 'ringer' wire that isn't used on modern phones and peoples connections get much less interference
<topyli> gord: there's another one in the bedroom. when i have some strenght to lift the 50 gram router, and i'm at home more than 20 waking minutes, i'll see if that one is not as faulty
<topyli> problem is, it's not a long term solution. i'm not drawing wire from there to the IPTV in the living room
<gord> oooh you have another one? an extension is another cause of really bad interference causing problems with ADSL
<topyli> works for debugging though. if it's just as bad, i guess we have to throw 50 people out and rebuild the building
<topyli> gord: it's a building of, ohhh, maybe 15 apartments and i guess there are two each
<topyli> hmm i think you're talking about some box that's outside the house, that the phone company is responsible for. all that has been checked
<gord> nope, i'm talking about the first connection in your house
<gord> google "bt iplate" to see what i mean aaaaaaaand more info :) course thats english phone network centered
<topyli> oh yeah the same socket you would plug your landline phone in if you had one
<topyli> hmm that iplate looks nothing like mine, but then again no british socket does
<gord> yeah, but if theres a problem with just your place, chances are its your version of that socket
<topyli> yeah. or this particular one is simply broken
<topyli> maybe i'll draw from my vast reserve of loose cash and call someone to have a look :)
<Pici> I hate getting back to my desk to see people leading someone down the completely wrong path to do something.
<ikonia> Pici: my hate also
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (arber4444 pm spamming)
<Amaranth> funny to watch all the people /cycle after seeing that
<Myrtti> I'm not too sure if that's pm spam
<Myrtti> ersul called his ot, and he might've just prodded him
<jpds> 21:03:53 < ~arber4444> fuck you mom
<jpds> Whatever, they're gone.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-23
<Flannel> Yay threats
<gOLDfeesh> hey may I ask as to why I'm banned?
<gOLDfeesh> hey SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> can someone here please look and see why gOLDfeesh / afallenhope is banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> gOLDfeesh: It looks like you sent a version request to the channel.
<gOLDfeesh> Pici, more than likely on accident.
<Pici> gOLDfeesh: I trust you wont do it again?
<gOLDfeesh> I was writing an IRC client and I coded something wrong,.. and then it sent a VERSION reply / request I dunno,  to the wrong offset in the packet
<Pici> Okay, well next time probably best to test in a channel thats not #ubuntu
<Pici> Anyway, ban is removed, have fun.
<gOLDfeesh> ty
<SeaPhor> gOLDfeesh, let me know  the whole thing  next time ;)
<SeaPhor> ty Pici
<Pici> np
<Pici> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> pöö
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: do you need anythin ?
<Flannel> ikonia: Hmm?
<ikonia> never mind I'm being stupid
<Flannel> ikonia: Heh
<ikonia> for some reason he was showing up with -v
<jussi01> ikonia: not here....
 * jussi01 shrugs
<ikonia> I don't see a + next to him
<ikonia> looks like irssi needs another restart, sorry KB1JWQ
<jussi01> ikonia: your client is messedup
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> irssi does go messy from time to time
<Myrtti> I see tobeno1 is here again
<ikonia> who is he ?
<Myrtti> IIRC someone you've banned for running bots
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> or the ip
<Myrtti> wohey, last day of antibiotics
<elky> are the holes better yet?
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Yeah, I'm here because I enjoy the scintillating conversation. :-p
<Myrtti> the belly button looks awful still, but not as awful than before. No discharge
<jussi01> Myrtti: does that mean you are coming to visit me?
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: I don't know, I just realised I promised last week to go visit mum again before I fly out :-/
<Myrtti> she's going to be heartbroken again...
<Myrtti> there is no mac emulator, right?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: sorry
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: I'll live. :-p
<KB1JWQ> So no worries.
<ikonia> Myrtti: that same guy again then
<ikonia> Myrtti: as I recall nal klined him
<KB1JWQ> Who's this?
<KB1JWQ> And where is he? :-)
<ikonia> tobeno1:
<ikonia> it's the same guy again as he's in the same channels as he was before
<Myrtti> is he running them again?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> I'd speak to nalioth if he's available as he did a ton more effort /investigfation
<jussi01> ok, who here has good grep foo?
<Flannel> !anyone | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * Flannel hides
<jussi01> /abrn Flannel
<jussi01> I need to grep for a string inside all the files in a certain folder and its subfolders.
<Flannel> grep -R string /path/to/folder
<Myrtti> sudo aptitude install zsh;grep string */**/*; :-P
<Myrtti> ZSH TO WORLD DOMINATION!
<KB1JWQ> Hey!
<KB1JWQ> That'd work in bash 4.0!
<KB1JWQ> But yeah, Flannel had it right. :-)
<KB1JWQ> You can also use find, but that's convoluted.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, DJones said: !nc is If you want to use a Free and Open Source operating system on a computer, this site lists and promotes computer shops both online and in the real world that will sell a system without a preinstalled operating system. http://nakedcomputers.org/
<Myrtti> I hate the logo and the name
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<KB1JWQ> Ugh.  We're pimping that site now?
<Flannel> I don't see any reason to
<Flannel> !system76
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system76
<Myrtti> please elaborate on -irc
<topyli> @mark Enflamed greets channel with "fuck, school, c ya later" before leaving
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> topyli: That's just his opening gambit.
<bazhang> good idea to use @mark #channel nick
<topyli> combined gambit/engame
<topyli> bazhang: oh yes left out the channel
<topyli> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Enflamed greets channel with "fuck, school, c ya later" before leaving
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> sneaky anyway
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntuforums (bizkit_)
<Pici> jussi01: I was just about to do that
<Pici> and jdong's trigger sucks
<jussi01> why doesnt the council have access there?
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> Its always been #uf does what they want
<Pici> But that guy's statement crosses the line for me
<jussi01> me also
<Myrtti> how come I have the feeling he's been a troublemaker before
<jussi01> no idea, but I do wish some of the forums ops were awake
<Pici> I mean, I could try asking for access there... but I'm not sure that would end well.
<bazhang> ahh bizkit from club-etc
<Pici> ugh
<bazhang> uber-troll deluxe
<Myrtti> meh lag
<bazhang>  /k indus
<bazhang> indus, hi
<Pici> Hi
<indus> hey
<Pici> I asked indus to join instead of furthering the offtopic conversation in #ubuntu
<indus> ya i understand the best part was only my opinion
<indus> ya sorry i should have
<indus> but nothing to discuss, i agree with your point
<bazhang> please don't argue when asked to stop.
<indus> ya i did
<indus> or maybe argue in the ops channel
<Pici> Theres no harm in asking someone to join you in a conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic.  We like to keep the support and non-support topics separate here.
<indus> ya i know, sorry for that one, but ....
<indus> nvm
<Pici> No, continue, please.
<indus> aah off topic no
<indus> my head is actually spinning now
<Pici> Is there something thats confusing you specifically?
<indus> no i thought iwas listing the browser choices to that user , isnt that fine?
<indus> with some info on each
<bazhang> there is a factoid for that
<indus> ok
<indus> ill use it
<indus> cant remember all things at once
<indus> i do use it , but need to keep watching which ones are factoids
<Pici> indus: I keep a query open with ubottu at all times to test factoids before using them in channel.
<Myrtti> there's a thing with telling the choices
<indus> anyways on another note, i wanted to change a factoid
<Pici> I have a good memory, but not *that* good
<Myrtti> and it's a totally different thing to push a preference
<indus> ok 3 ops iam only one person, cant argue with all
<Pici> indus: We're not arguing.
<indus> i prefer if pici or bazhang talk,
<bazhang> ?
<indus> ok i gtg now please
<indus> how do i point to ops to revise a factoid
<indus> hello?
<indus> anyone?
<Myrtti> the same way you suggest one
<indus> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<indus> didnt get that
<Myrtti> which part?
<bazhang> indus, check the usage at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MenZa> indus: Send !fact is <reply> Whatever you want to say about that factoid to ubottu in a query, it's forwarded here, and we take care of it from there, should any action be necessary. Also, check the link bazhang posted.
<indus> !fact is hello
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, indus said: !fact is hello
<indus> oops
<MenZa> indus: The link should describe it better. Have a look there.
<indus> sorry if that was intrusive
<indus> ok i kinda get it now, had a factoid to revise(suggest) but didnt know this and dont remember which one now
<indus> ok can i leave now?
<bazhang> thanks for joining
<indus> thanks for having me
 * indus says have a nice day
<elky> kids, can we please not all jump in at once?
<Pici> Agreed. We've had a few people comment that they feel ganged up on when more than one or two of us start talking at once.
<MenZa> Yeah, that was a bit too much.
<elky> and ask permission in PM of the original op first
<bazhang> my apologies
<Pici> bazhang: No need
 * Myrtti slinks to the cave
<bazhang> Pici, okay; I will be more mindful of elky 's suggestion next time though
<MenZa> hmm, !op appears to be an alias for <exc>ops - some people might think !op could be the trigger to call in an op to help with, you know, Ubuntu issues. Have we had any issues with people mistakingly calling in the ops using that trigger?
<Pici> <exc>?
<Myrtti> !
<elky> exclamation mark
<Pici> oh
<Myrtti> MenZa: they always do that with ops too
<MenZa> I didn't feel like higlighting everyone with that set as a hilight.
<MenZa> (myself included)
<Myrtti> not too often though
<Pici> MenZa: We really don't get that many false positives.
<bazhang> aaron11 in once in a while
<bazhang> -in
<Pici> +in
<Pici> Anyway, hes a special case.
<elky> it's not like it's a burden to have it there just in case
<MenZa> point
<Pici> I have <exc>ops (:P) on hilight, and one of the non-ubuntu channels I'm in has it as a factoid to explain something about the channel ops.. so annoying.
<elky> heh
<elky> anyway, im off for an early night
<MenZa> Pici: heh
<Pici> elky: goodnight
<ikonia> night elky
<MenZa> nini, elky o/
<Pici> its #linode by the way
<bazhang> g'night elky
<MenZa> Pici: I instantly notice it if it's triggered anywhere for me. Bright green on a rather dull, grey irssi setup. False alarms are a bit... *growl*
<Myrtti> yay, we have nursery and a daycare at -offtopic!
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (spaztik (abuse))
<jpds> Might of been a bit harsh there but, whatever.
<MenZa> Not really
<MenZa> That was breaking pretty much every single rule of the IrcGuidelines
<MenZa> (That was quick, btw)
<Pici> I think its something that should be followed up in pm or ops though.
<MenZa> I concur.
<MenZa> I would, but I don't have access to #ubuntu
<MenZa> Is anyone following up on this?
<MenZa> Pici, jpds?
<Pici> Its jpds's ban.
<Pici> Also, am I lagging or has nothing been said in #ubuntu for the past 5 minutes?
<Pici> oh, nevermind.
<gord> the deaded "forgot to page down" strikes again :P
<gord> dreaded*
<jpds> gord: '/sb end' FTW
<MenZa> gord: no, noone had spoken for quite a while :p
<Myrtti> I've had a bad day today, and it just might be that I'll end up slapping that Ashhhh guy so hard he'll be searching his keyboard keys from Alaska
 * MenZa hands Myrtti a coffee with a pinch of rum.
 * Myrtti twitches, hard
<Myrtti> make it go away!
<MenZa> now now, Myrtti
<MenZa> let's not get nasty
 * Myrtti hides
<MenZa> ignore -ot for a while, and it'll all go away and we can all be happy and cheery again.
 * genii steals the rum-coffee
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> lucky genii.
 * MenZa wants one :(
 * MenZa must... resist... /csremove...
 * MenZa twitches slightly, mouth frothing on one side.
<Myrtti> my brain is going to ooze out my ear in attempt to escape this stupidity
 * genii stuffs it back in and puts a Bandaid over it
<Myrtti> have we had enough?
<MenZa> I am starting to think so.
<MenZa> I have, several times, typed out /remove, but then backspaced.
<MenZa> Referring him to bash, if he doesn't go there or returns and whines about their lack of helpfulness, well.
<Myrtti> he's mocking my trade!
<Myrtti> ARRRGGGHGHGHGHGHGHGHG
 * Myrtti cries
<Pici> MenZa: thanks, I was just about to do that.
 * MenZa bows.
<MenZa> /csremove is a wonderful alias.
<Pici> for the 'omfg'
<Pici> ♥
<Myrtti> oh noes, it knows /join
<Myrtti> I had to
<Myrtti> sorry
<MenZa> indeed, Pici
<Myrtti> oh lord I needed that
<Myrtti> I wonder what the neighbours thing
<Myrtti> think
<MenZa> :D
<Myrtti> oh god, I'm really LOLing here
<Myrtti> if I had the guinea pigs still, they'd be staring
<MenZa> Beat me there, Pici. <___<
<Pici> MenZa: I do live in the factoid factory after all
<MenZa> indeed.
 * Myrtti goes pre-emptively away
<MenZa> Ashhh, you have repeatedly been asked to stop swearing in channel, and yet you refuse to listen.
<Ashhh> I didn't swear
<MenZa> [20:21:41] <Pici> Ashhh: Seriously. the nice language rule extends to those acronyms you love to use.
<MenZa> "OMFG" counts as swearing, and you were told this on several (I count three) occassions.
<Ashhh> oh
<Ashhh> lol
<Ashhh> :)
<MenZa> It doesn't seem to me like you're really absorbing what we're saying.
<MenZa> Which is why I've sent you in here so we can discuss this in a more, uh, quiet setting.
<Ashhh> I didn't understand that line
<Ashhh> that's why
<Ashhh> :/
<MenZa> What do you mean by "didn't understand"?
<Ashhh> like
<Pici> I think he means he didn't understand what I said so he ignored it.
<Abarle> uhm, wrong nick
<Ashhh> didn't know what it meant
<Ashhh> no, didn't ignore it
 * Abarle rolls eyes at himself
<MenZa> Ashhh: One moment please.
<MenZa> Ashhh: All of Ubuntu-related channels are frequented by people from all cultures and all age groups, and some are more easily offended than others.
<MenZa> Ashhh: Therefore, our IRC guidelines state that swearing is stricly-prohibited, as it is never really a means to get you anywhere.
<Ashhh> :)
<Ashhh> kk
<MenZa> Ashhh: We're trying to make IRC'ing on Ubuntu's channels a nice experience for everyone, so the community has established some pretty straight-forward rules to follow
<Ashhh> I will not swear anymore
<Ashhh> and I think I'm done with the idiotic attitute
<Ashhh> lol
<MenZa> Sounds good.
 * Ashhh hugs MenZa.
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines <- The IRC guidelines are here, should you have any doubts. If you do have any, feel free to ask. I'm always around to /query, and if not, someone should be around you can ask.
<MenZa> I'll remove your ban now. Please be nice. :)
<Ashhh> kk
<Ashhh> will do.
<MenZa> You can leave now :)
<MenZa> (and re-join #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Ashhh> whoo
<Ashhh> :D
<MenZa> That went pretty smoothly
 * MenZa will be watching.
<Pici> By the way, I've got a report that he might be up to something, so best to keep our eyes on him in the future.
<MenZa> How does the @mark command work? Anything we could store in there?
<Pici> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Pici> MenZa: It'll grab the log from the channel its used to in and stick that in the bantracker event.
<MenZa> I see
<Pici> ikonia: he was complaining in another channel about getting banned in -offtopic
<ikonia> okey dokey
<Pici> Apparently that channel may have caused some issues a few days ago.
<MenZa> That was not my intention. <__<;
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> he's back :-(
<ikonia> who is ?
<Myrtti> ashhh
<jpds> Da da da dum.
<LjL> #uf ops wanted
<LjL> well nevermind, dealt with, but i can obviously confirm it was concerted trolling.
<ikonia> the arhclinux guys are troll plotting
<ikonia> I've got it logged
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (dvinchi____ porn link)
<jpds> Quite.
<ikonia> thank yoiu jpds
<tomaw> hrm
<tomaw> I've had reports of problems in #archlinux-offtopic previously
<nalioth> why am i not surprised . .
<tomaw> and when I look at my logs of the evening they're discussing renewing IP addresses and/or getting gpg-tor ilines registered to evade bans
<nalioth> dvinchi____ is in #surpremos
<tomaw> yeah, I groaned when I saw that too
<ikonia> tomaw: I had logs for this, I was just packing it all up to submit to the council
<ikonia> as in ubuntu irc council to submit to freenode
<tomaw> ikonia: so, what do you know about these curious people?
<ikonia> tomaw: long time set of trolls, sit in the channel discussing how to be a problem for various #ubuntu-$X channels, do it, get banned then discuss how much fun it was
<ikonia> the last incident you just caught was for #ubuntuforums
<tomaw> who're the people mostly involved?
<ikonia> bruenig wizzard, frogobogo couple of others
<ikonia> got some notes in BT
<ikonia> which I'll dig out and send to the council in a nice package
<tomaw> thewizord is the person that stands out most currently
<ikonia> he's one of the core ones,
<dragon> !gnewsense
<ubottu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<dragon> shouldn't we be referring users to gobuntu instead of gnewsense?
<dragon> given that goubuntu is supported by canonical, and gnewsense by two developers
<jpds> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<ikonia> dragon: no
<jpds> dragon: It's dead.
<Flannel> dragon: No, gobuntu is deprecated in favor of gnewsense
<jpds> Flannel: No.
<ikonia> dragon: gnewsense references gnuewsense
<Flannel> jpds: I believe so, let me... see if I can find that documentation
<jpds> Flannel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gobuntu
<dragon> ikonia: For those looking for completely "free software", we should be telling them about how Ubuntu could be use to achieve that, instead of pointing them to external websites.
<ikonia> why ? there is no problem with gnewsense
<dragon> jpds: Ubuntu wiki reads "The new "Free software only" installation option in the normal Ubuntu (press F6 in the boot menu twice) basically achieves what Gobuntu is aiming for, as long as the general goal of having "clean" main and universe repositories is fulfilled (which is goal of the Ubuntu as a whole)."
<Flannel> jpds: Ah, it's still depreciated.  Wonder where I heard about gnewsense
<dragon> ikonia: I see a problem that it's supported by only two developers.
<jpds> dragon: Yes.
<ikonia> that's not our problem though, if someone choses to use it or not is not our decision to make
<dragon> ikonia: we should still be guiding them towards gobuntu - perhaps by mentioning !gobuntu in !gnewsense
<dragon> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ikonia> it was a user who mentioned it -
<jpds> Why guide them towards something that's dead?
<Flannel> dragon: gobuntu is dead
<dragon> Flannel: right, we should then tell users that they can achieve the "gobuntu effect" within Ubuntu - they don't *have to* use gnewsense
<nalioth> dragon: gnewsense is supported by the same devs as debian and ubuntu
<ikonia> dragon: does it matter??? he was given a legitimate answer, that's why the factoid is there
<tomaw> ikonia: I removed thewizord but expect him to evade.  please keep me in the loop with problems from there and I'll chase it with their GC/whatever
<ikonia> tomaw: sure, thank you
<dragon> nalioth: that's a good thing, but still..
<Flannel> The factoids could probably be updated to inform about options as well, more knowledge is better than less.
<dragon> ikonia: i only wanted to give a clear picture to users who don't realize that Ubuntu can be used in "free" mode
<Flannel> well, no, ignore that second clause.
<dragon> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<ikonia> dragon: ubuntu can be used in freemode - just don't install the closed packges
<dragon> this one needs to be fixed too
<dragon> ikonia: some users fail to realize that
<dragon> and probably that's why gobuntu ever existed
<ikonia> dragon: if they know they don't want closed source products - they know not to install them
<ikonia> +KmilazO in #ubuntu recuriting/inviting users to his channel
<ikonia> trying to resolve now
<ikonia> looks like the same peron I banned for flooding earlier
<dragon> gnewsense factoid doesn't really matter, except for it's hard to trust that a small developer team will be able to support it is the long run
<dragon> probably gobuntu factoid can carry a bit more relevant info
<dragon> rest is good i guess
<dragon> ttyl folks
<ikonia> confirmed he is the same guy I banned earlier
<ikonia> I've now banned to the two ip's / nicks he was using
<tomaw> what was the other?
<ikonia> KmilazO
<ikonia> ubunteate_este
<ikonia> ubunteate_este just became ][FABIAN][
<ikonia> gents, I'm going to bed (and ladies)
<Pici> goodnight ikonia
 * nalioth loves how people just don't listen
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-24
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, dragon said: ubottu: autofs is <reply>Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<dragon> and Automount should be an alias for autofs, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<Pici> !autofs is <reply>Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !automount is <alias> autofs
<dragon> Pici: thanks
<Pici> dragon: looks good
<dragon> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<dragon> yep good
<dragon> see ya later
<Pici> nice when the bots ban zewb so we dont have to
<LjL> #ubuntuforums [01:34:40] <Bachstelze> Congrats, you are now educated! [01:36:03] <axionix> educated enough to avoid the kline that was bestowed upon me [01:36:27] <LjL> what, you evaded a k-line? [01:36:38] <axionix> no comment [01:36:40] <LjL> you do realize that freenode staff hate when people do that [01:36:42] <Snova> Not educated enough, apparently [01:36:53] <Bachstelze> lmao [01:38:43] <axionix> not surprising. ever since rob passed away freenode
<LjL> became pretty hateful
<LjL> some staff members may at some point want to look at that
<Flannel> +z for ubottu after three?
<Flannel> er, +b
<Flannel> whatever
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Crash1hd> unable to join ubuntu?
<Pici> Crash1hd: Have you followed the directions in the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Crash1hd> yes
<Pici> Crash1hd: And what happened?
<Crash1hd> nothing
<Crash1hd> my firmware is up to date
<Pici> can you try the 'test me' thing again please?
<Pici> yes 'nothing'
<Pici> Crash1hd: looks like that wasn't nothing/
<Crash1hd> it just comes back with Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how)
<Pici> Crash1hd: Thats okay, but the other bot did test you, and you got disconnected.
<Pici> I suggest that you connect over port 8001 and then get re-tested
<Crash1hd> yep
<Pici> The only important bot is FloodBot1, not FloodBotK1
<Pici> (we're aware its confusing and we're going to fix that soon)
<Flannel> Staffy people, troll in #math
<Myrtti> smack me if sabdfl joins -ot and I start to veer towards something snappy about Linux being hard to understand
<Flannel> What?
<Flannel> Er... ok.
<Flannel> that just seems oddly specific
<Myrtti> http://identi.ca/conversation/10610963
<Myrtti> "Linux is hard, let's go shopping!"
<Amaranth> Did a doll ever actually say something like that?
<Amaranth> <blank> is hard, let's go shopping
<Myrtti> Amaranth: yes, a Barbie
<Myrtti> Maths is hard, let's go shopping
<Amaranth> I thought that was just a joke
<Amaranth> holy crap
<Myrtti> early indoctrination, yay!
<Amaranth> And of course she can only go shopping without worrying about math because Ken takes care of all the bills, right?
<Flannel> I believe they were two separate statements, but that's not terribly important.
<Flannel> Pull the string once, pull it again, etc.
<Amaranth> Flannel: Yeah, it was probably saying them in a random order and those two popped out
 * Flannel wonders if his grandmother owns said barbie.
<Myrtti> argh, now I've got Moby's In My Life intro in my head
<Myrtti> like three chords playing over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over
<Myrtti> and I'm starting to feel I'm not fit for IRC again
<elky> Amaranth, talking malibu stacey in the simpsons did too, remember.
<Amaranth> yeah, I thought that was where it came from
<elky> hence the lisa lionheart doll
<elky> rargh at all this "it wasn't me, but i'll stop it"
<MenZa> morning, elky
<jpds> Morning.
<wizzo> would anyone be able to tell me what happened with thewizord, fogobogo and bruenig?
<Flannel> wizzo: We don't discuss bans with third parties, so likely not.
<wizzo> well I suppose it sort of affects me since there are apparently staffers hanging out in the archlinux offtopic channel now because of it
<Flannel> wizzo: The background of you being an operator in said channel might've been relevant to bring up in your original question
<ikonia> wizzo: I sugget you speak to staff (tomaw is a good start) in #freenode
<wizzo> thanks, although I probably won't worry about it in that case
<ikonia> wizzo: anything else you need in here ?
<wizzo> spose not, thankyou
<MenZa> this could be one-hell-of-an awesome idea, or it could be the mistake of my life
<ikonia> some of the council members may wish to talk to wizzo in private (I've not sent my email yet - sorry)
<elky> ikonia, about what? only just got home, i'm missing context
<ikonia> elky: he's one of the ops for archlinux-offtopic, there was a more monkey business last night, staff used the k hammer on some people, he was trying to find out what is going
<ikonia> "going on" sorry
<Flannel> MenZa: which one's that?
<elky> ikonia, ah.
<MenZa> well, Flannel, it wasn't meant for here, but rather -ot, but my ALT key appears to dislike changing to channels now.
<jussi01> if staff used the khammer, why hasnt he talked to them to find out?
<elky> jussi01, that's where he's been directed to go as of 15 mins ago, it seems
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> however I also think he was trying to understand what was going on in the channel
<ikonia> I suspect he knows more than he is letting on as he knew to come here.....which is a random channel to pick unless you know the trolling is going on
<jussi01> I guess i missed some with the spit
<jussi01> split even
<ikonia> I just thought if he was genuine about not knowning what was going on the concil filling him in may help
<jussi01> ikonia: My first thought is the staffers have the info, and he needs to ask them. but I am open to other thoughts.
<ikonia> I meant with the background, staff acted on that incident, the history, long term trolling may be worth filling in
<ikonia> however I suspect he knows that as he came here to investigate
<ikonia> but I obviously don't know for a fact
<elky> jussi01, -ops channels are not entirely rare.
<jussi01> huh?
<elky> sorry, conflated your nick with ikonia's.
<ikonia> elky: no but he must have known there was something to do with ubuntu to come here
<ikonia> why not fedora-ops for example
<elky> ah
<MenZa> babu_ may be a rather obvious troll in #ubuntu - monitoring.
<MenZa> Opinions on the matter in #ubuntu, anyone? Discussing how well Ubuntu is running on someone's machine would be rather ot for #ubuntu, agreed?
<ikonia> if he's having a problem with it running bad, it's ok
<MenZa> That's not the case here
<ikonia> just saying how cool it is could be moved on
<MenZa> Basically, a discussion about P4s and hardware breaks out, I ask people to take it to -offtopic, Gnea asks me not to call the factoid, I message him asking for an explanation for it, so as not to disrupt the channel
<MenZa> [2009-09-24 09:53:31 UTC] <MenZa> Pardon?
<MenZa> [2009-09-24 09:54:09 UTC] <MenZa> I am not asking you as MenZa, I am asking you as a member of the Ubuntu IRC team. I'm simply curious about your comment. Offtopic chat goes in -ot, which I know you are very well aware of. :)
<MenZa> [2009-09-24 09:54:38 UTC] <Gnea> you're PMing me without asking first. welcome to /ignore.
<MenZa> In-between my first two lines was his !pm | MenZa in-channel
<ikonia> hang on, it's gnea your talking about ?
<MenZa> Correct
<MenZa> alternatively, /lastlog Tarthen
<ikonia> he's normally helpful and polite
<MenZa> That's my experience
<ikonia> I've not got much logging due to clearing down my logs
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> ahh, he's pm'ing me now
<ikonia> I'll sort it out now
<ikonia> thanks MenZa
<MenZa> Excellent. Let me know if you need me.
<ikonia> all sorted MenZa
<ikonia> MenZa: looks like the discussion was a little more ontopic than suggested as it was trying to find the correct supported hardware if you read back far enough, but its all clean and tidy now, thank you
<MenZa> Ahh.
<MenZa> Thanks :)
<elky> i hope gnea has been told why it's not wise to sass ops with "you're on ignore now"
<ikonia> yes
 * Pici grumbles
 * MenZa wobbles
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> Oh. I almost forgot about this: We should have #kubuntu forward to a different -read-topic channel. When people request exploit tests, the Kubuntu floodbots are telling them that they're unable to be tested.
<choonming> hi there
<choonming> can someone test me for the dcc exploit
<choonming> i cant join the ubuntu channel
<Pici> choonming: You've already been tested.
<choonming> Pici, but im still not able to joing #ubuntu
<choonming> i patched the firmware and changed the port number
<Pici> choonming: You should be able to, the ban forward was removed.
<choonming> thank you
<gord> i'm gonna take a wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiild guess, this is an mirc exploit\?
<Pici> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<gord> oh, that one. from ages ago. forgot all about that
<Pici> jussi01: do we need tsimpson for that?
<jussi01> Pici: yes.
<Pici> darn
<jussi01> Pici: we still have only 1 floodbot as I have no idea where he keeps the other one...
<jussi01> its not a good situation right now.
 * Pici looks under the couch
<ikonia> you can run it from my box that nal uses for one of ubot's if you want
<jussi01> ikonia: I dont have the code for it. its not a matter of hosting, its a matter of people not knowing where it is, how to deal with this.
<Pici> jussi01: I'm muting floodbotk1 in -read-topic for now to ease the confusion
<jussi01> Pici: no probs.
<nalioth> gord: the "mirc exploit" has been patched by mr kardam-bay quite a long time ago
<nalioth> as far as the bots go, how difficult would it be to have "channel recognition" and just run the FB trio in both channels?
<gord> nalioth: there seems to be a new one every year
<Pici> nalioth: I don't think any of us are familiar enough with the bot code to answer that, I'm certainly not.
<nalioth> gord: no, the current one (which has been in use for years) is the hardware protection exploit (i. e. the D C C S E N D exloit)
<nalioth> gord: it is entirely coincidental that the word "s t a r t k e y l o g g e r" has enough chars to trip it
<gord> nalioth: yeah i know that from the ubottu response up there
<gord> just didn't realise there was still routers vunerable, thought that one had died out
<nalioth> gord: poeple don't realize that it's not a vulnerability, but a protection mechanism
<nalioth> this is why patching a lot of 'em has done no good at all
<Tm_T> hi
<Pici> Hiyas
<MenZa> hellooo
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (federico_)
<Pici> That was a bit overkill
<Flannel> Pici: What, you mean instead of calling ops on people, we should try talking to them first?
<Tm_T> noooo, no talking, you fuss
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, dragon said: ubottu: multiseatx is <reply>Multiseat X is a where one machine is attached to several sets of keyboards, mice, and monitors, which can operate independently of each other -- each under the control of a different user. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, dragon said: ubottu: multiseat is <alias>multiseatx
<dragon> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<dragon> Isn't this a bit too long?
<gord> theres a lot to say
<dragon> gord: maybe the factoid should be split. As per my understanding, Flavors = [Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edu...]
<dragon> GTK, QT etc. might not be relevant in this context.
<dragon> -ops get to decide that though
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-25
<MenZa> I'm inclined to agree with dragon
<micahg> Can I get someone to add ubottu back to Ubuntu Bugs?
<micahg> #ubuntu-bugs
<micahg> please :)
<gord> MenZa: something tells me that it started out as something small but people always say "whats gnome?" or "whats qt?" or whatever and it grew because of necessity, not because its just long
<MenZa> hmm
<jpds> MenZa: Wait, what?
<jpds> micahg: --^ that is.
<micahg> jpds: the bot appears to be AWOL from #ubuntu-bugs
 * jpds wonders where ubot4 went.
<jpds> micahg: And it's back.
<micahg> thanks jpds
<jpds> No problem.
<micahg> should I just ping you next time jpds?
<jpds> Yeah, feel free.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<genii> Is there even any channel for "Ubuntu Ultimate" ? google seems to indicate no
<Flannel> No, the only form of support is through their forums
<Flannel> At least, last I checked
<genii> Flannel: OK, thanks
<linuxguy2009> Hello Im getting a FixDCC Exploit message when entering #ubuntu.
<linuxguy2009> My router has the newest firmware available. I got this message a month or two ago and have since updated the firmware already.
<linuxguy2009> Anyone?
 * genii sips and ponders port 8001/6667
<linuxguy2009> Would someone be kind enough to help me. I can not seem to connect to #ubuntu.
<linuxguy2009> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> linuxguy2009 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<linuxguy2009> Hello would someone be kind enough to help me?
<linuxguy2009> Ok guess not.
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: Erm.
<Flannel> Right-o.
<genii> Flannel: We'll have to snag him quicker next time...
<Flannel> genii: right, within four seconds instead of five ;)
<genii> I know :/
<genii> linuxguy2009: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and note the port change to 8001 from 6667 (as well as whatever firmware changes were recommended)
 * genii gets ready to hit up-arrow,enter
<Flannel> heh, I thought that's what you were doing ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> Testing? Anyone see this?
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: Slow down there cowboy
<genii> linuxguy2009: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and note the port change to 8001 from 6667 (as well as whatever firmware changes were recommended)
<LinuxGuy2009> I just changed my port to 8001 in pidgin
<LinuxGuy2009> Newest firmware
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: right, and you were just tested and passed, it seems.
<genii> Also try to remember it takes usually longer than 3-4 seconds to form replies
<LinuxGuy2009> Can I join #ubuntu now? That ok?
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: your forward has been removed, so yes.
<LinuxGuy2009> thank you
<Flannel> Apparently didn't read the topic until after he left here the first time.
<genii> Hehe
<genii> I'm out, Peace
<elky> topyli, i'm assuming he's a regular?
<topyli> no. hence no ban
<topyli> you think that was too fast?
<elky> topyli, oh i at least give them a chance to hang themselves properly, like asking for an apology.
<elky> that way people cant complain that we're nuking without trying to mediate and all that hippy stuff.
<topyli> elky: that's better i guess. will try to hold it next time
<elky> :)
<ikonia> tobeno1: you are running bots again
<Tm_T> hug me?
 * ikonia hugs Tm_T 
<Seeker`> tobeno1: how can we help you?
<tobeno1> why
<Seeker`> why what?
<tobeno1> i am sorry.
<jussi01> Seeker`: he is here because of bot in #ubuntu
<jussi01> I just wasnt quick enough...
<jussi01> ergh
<jussi01> its ikonia's ban iirc
<jussi01> !idle | wizzo
<ubottu> wizzo: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<eviljussi01> mrgh.
<ikonia> jussi01: I've requested nal to take a look due to him running bots again
<ikonia>  /who 125.77.120.41
<Pici> psst, they're in the channel now
<ikonia> it' ok - I saw him rejoin, but that doesn't change my fat fingers
<ikonia> he doesn't appear to be running a bot at this time but was earlier
<ikonia> fande: would you like to comment on running bots again ?
<fande> ubot2?ubot3?ubot4?ubouttu?
<fande> are they all bots?!
<fande> they are all bots!!do you understand?!
<Pici> fande: They are all official channel bots. And only ubottu is in #ubuntu.
<fande> sorry.i don't know
<fande> +ikonia ask me about the bots everytime.i afraid to add in ubuntu.
<fande> hi
<Pici> fande: You were running a bot in #ubuntu.
<Pici> Correct?
<fande> no
<Pici> ikonia: ping?
<fande> i never let any bots in ubuntu
<fande> i promise
<Pici> fande: I'm not that familiar with your case here, but ikonia is. please wait a moment for him to return.
<fande> ok
<ikonia> Pici: sorry I was away from my desk
<ikonia> fande: you've been running bots in #ubuntu and been caught. nalioth from Freenode staff also caught you running them in other channels and banned from the whole network for a period of time. I caught you earlier running the same bots again.
<fande> how can you know that?
<ikonia> I have asked nalioth as a staff member to investigate this further before looking at your ban from #ubuntu
<fande> i have a long time not to run bot in freenode since you ask me not in ubuntu
<fande> and i never let it in ubuntu
<ikonia> fande: you where also told to not run them in freenode - yet I caught you running them earlier
<ikonia> hence my asking nalioth a freenode staff member to investigate this futher
<fande> oh god.
<fande> them?  i don't have many bots.
<ikonia> fande: I'm going to pass your ban to nalioth to investigate this further as I could see at least one bot running earlier
<fande> yeah,it run in cheers
<ikonia> no - you ran it in ##linux
<fande> yeah.afternoon i run it in linux
<ikonia> nalioth: told you not to run bots on freenode
<fande> no i don't get the information
<fande> i just think not in ubuntu
<ikonia> lets wait for nalioth to arrive
<fande> i only let bot in only twice these days
<ikonia> I can't be certain of that, lets wait for nalioth please
<fande> my teacher just want to get the relationship from chat.so i run it.
<ikonia> fande: you where explictly told to remove the bots from freenode
<fande> but the bot not in freenode
<ikonia> the freenode network
<fande> it is in my computer
<ikonia> you did not and was removed from the network
<ikonia> ok - I don't wish to discuss this further until nalioth is available
<fande> it is not harmful to society
<ikonia> that is not the point - you don't seem able to follwo the instuctions of staff members. Please wait for nalioth to arrive
<fande> ???!!!!!!
<ikonia> please wait for nalioth to arrive
<fande> ok,if i have time
<fande> why you can run ubot2 ubot3 ubot3 in ubuntu.but i can't
<ikonia> because they are authorized bots
<fande> i just for test,not other aims
<nalioth> fande: running bots in channels without the channel owners permission isn't a welcome behavior here
<fande> ok
<fande> i will never run it in freenode again
<fande> but i don't know who's the channel owener
<nalioth> fande: /msg chanserv info #channel-name will tell you
<fande> thank you
<fande> i am not popular in ubuntu because of the bot
<ikonia> fande: I've removed the ban in #ubuntu for you. Please don't run any bots in any #ubuntu channels
<fande> what's ban?
<nalioth> fande: you can join #ubuntu now.  please don't run any more bots on the network  :)
<fande> ok i never run it in ubuntu .
<fande> but my teacher let me have a test for students to chat in cheers.
<ikonia> I think nalioth said the network as in any channel on the freenode network
<fande> can i run it again
<nalioth> fande: please follow the network policies, okay?  they're all at http://freenode.net
<fande> ok
<fande> thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dpac said: ubottu: My mic is not working in ubuntu. I've tried the volume controls and everything is max. I tried to record sound using sound recorder but there is no sound being recorded.
<jussi01> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubottu> nixternal called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<genii> Weird that he called them in there about #ubuntu-devel issue
<Amaranth> Cut-R is in there
<Amaranth> dunno if he knows the topic can't be changed
<genii> Ah, OK
<Pricey> Gimme a shout if you see that guy elsewhere.
<elky> i typically am not french-literate, but even i can figure what that's saying.
<Pricey> He's not responding to PM.
<LjL> am i the only one being often highlighted by [19:48:30] <-- NorwayGeek has left this server ("sudo rm -rf /"). and not liking it?
<genii> Apparently... you have the dreaded rm command on your hightlight?
<LjL> i sure do
<LjL> it's actually a violet highlight, same as the dcc send
<LjL> well, i'll just be going then. once upon a time that would have been a redirect here
<genii> I just PMd him to change it
<Tm_T> hmmh, should be dealt with, don't you think?
<Tm_T> ...
<genii> eg: /msg NorwayGeek your exit comment on your client contains a command we would rather not see here "sudo rm -rf /" . it would be appreciated if you change it.
<Tm_T> reply?
<genii> Yes, protesting it doesn't work but changing it anyhow
<genii> Apologies on lag, work
<Tm_T> (:)
<natsy> hi
<Tm_T> hello
<Flannel> Hi natsy, how can we help you today?
<natsy> got an inviter in there
<natsy> dont know if it matters on freenode, just thought 'd let you guys know
<Flannel> natsy: Who?
<natsy> blacksun
<natsy> shall i part now
<Flannel> natsy: Sure, thanks for letting us know.
<natsy> np
<Flannel> #thelodge apparently?
<Flannel> He says he won't do it again, I think.
<MenZa> I think it's time we did something about LjL soon.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:52 UTC] <MenZa> You know the IrcGuidelines cover you as well, I trust.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:15 UTC] <LjL> you know when to enact them, i trust.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:33 UTC] <MenZa> Dude, just don't. You know what this'll lead to, eventually.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:38 UTC] <MenZa> as much as I'd rather not.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:52 UTC] <LjL> you're assuming that i care
<MenZa> as per the replies in -ot
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:29:18 UTC] <LjL> look, i don't give a fuck. lately, it's totally ridiculous the way ops have behaved - as far as i'm concerned, i'll do whatever i feel like, since what's in the ops' mind can be taken to be random
<MenZa> jussi01, Pici, elky
<MenZa> LjL: I am unaware who is around right now, but I don't think a lot of people will be. Let's resume where we left off, though.
<LjL> feel free to provide a little backscroll.
<MenZa> I have.
<MenZa> Just before you joined.
<MenZa> But, to be honest, I think this is something that should be raised with the IRC-C. I'm in a bit over my head here.
<LjL> so, i don't exactly know what you were saying about the "stepping down" section of anything.
<LjL> as i already mentioned, i am not interested in raising anything with the IRCC
<MenZa> No, but the IRCC is the governing body of the Ubuntu IRC namespace.
<MenZa> And I will happily raise this issue myself.
<LjL> ok, so have them contact me when they are ready.
<MenZa> I will do.
<LjL> see you
<MenZa> oh dear lord.
<Flannel> MenZa: Where was that initial conversation?
<MenZa> Flannel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:24:53 UTC] < LjL> MenZa: that's bcause it is horribly confusing.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:24:56 UTC] < LjL> also, because you're dumb.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:02 UTC] < MenZa> LjL: that's not very nice :(
<MenZa> The initial conversation held up there ^ was in a /query
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:11 UTC] < LjL> MenZa: bit like your face then
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:35 UTC] < LjL> MenZa: only to your mom
<Flannel> MenZa: aye, just found it.
<MenZa> I've just typed out an e-mail to the IRCC with full logs attached
<MenZa> Something needs to be done about this
<Flannel> He has gotten a bit beliggerent
<MenZa> He's become a pain in -ot, imo
<MenZa> Flannel: Would you agree consulting the IRCC on this matter would be the appropriate course of action?
<Flannel> If you're so inclined, sure.  I don't really feel they need to be involved any moreso than they are being in this channel though.
<Flannel> But, that's just personal preference, I imagine.
<MenZa> They don't appear to be around currently.
<MenZa> Flannel: Remember, I'm fairly knew to all this, I'm not quite into the whole workflow yet :)
<Flannel> MenZa: ah, well, they're all asleep right now, but they'll wake up and read scrollback whenever they wake up.
 * MenZa saves draft, awaits.
<MenZa> elky, jussi01, Pici, nalioth - please do read the backscroll of this channel when you're around :)
<MenZa> now they most certainly are!
<Flannel> MenZa: Most people will, even non-IRCC people.  So yeah, if you haven't seen discussion here in the next day or so, you could ping them via email just because it's guaranteed to get to them.
<MenZa> Shall do.
<Seeker`> what on earth was that about?
<MenZa> Seeker`: See this backlog from -ot
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:24:53 UTC] < LjL> MenZa: that's bcause it is horribly confusing.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:24:56 UTC] < LjL> also, because you're dumb.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:02 UTC] < MenZa> LjL: that's not very nice :(
<Flannel> MenZa: He can page up ;)
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:11 UTC] < LjL> MenZa: bit like your face then
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:35 UTC] < LjL> MenZa: only to your mom
<MenZa> Well, yes, but I'm lazy like that, and like having logs there for my convenience :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomas_ said: my problem is about the sound
<LjL> excuse me but i don't like only part of my query with menza being reported, so if that's not a problem, i'd like to give it in full.
<Seeker`> MenZa: what is "it" in this context?
<Seeker`> LjL: i don't have a problem with it
<LjL> i guess it would be menza who might or might not have a problem, since that was a private query with him.
<MenZa> Pardon?
<LjL> MenZa: i'd like to report the whole of our query.
<Seeker`> MenZa: he wants to paste your PM in here
<MenZa> No need, I can do that.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:42 UTC] *** Irssi: Starting query in freenode with LjL
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:25:52 UTC] <MenZa> You know the IrcGuidelines cover you as well, I trust.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:15 UTC] <LjL> you know when to enact them, i trust.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:33 UTC] <MenZa> Dude, just don't. You know what this'll lead to, eventually.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:38 UTC] <MenZa> as much as I'd rather not.
<LjL> i did intend to use a pastebin, however
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:52 UTC] <LjL> you're assuming that i care
<LjL> such as http://pastebin.ca/CrgrMurU password "ubuntu"
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:26:57 UTC] <MenZa> yes, yes I do
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:27:02 UTC] <MenZa> if not, why would you else be in -ot?
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:27:19 UTC] <LjL> that's a very good question
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:27:47 UTC] <MenZa> It would be.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:29:18 UTC] <LjL> look, i don't give a fuck. lately, it's totally ridiculous the way ops have behaved - as far as i'm concerned, i'll do whatever i feel like, since what's in the ops' mind can be taken to be random
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:29:41 UTC] <MenZa> Raise it with the IRC Council, then.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:29:48 UTC] <LjL> no
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:29:56 UTC] <LjL> i am not interested
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:30:27 UTC] <MenZa> if you're not interested in attempting to change what you see as the problem, I don't see what you can do but abide by the guidelines set out.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:30:43 UTC] <LjL> i didn't start this conversation
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:31:06 UTC] <MenZa> I would like to point out that, when you were a member of the IRC team, you agreed to abide by the Leadership Code of Conduct
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:31:19 UTC] <LjL> now i am not a member of the irc team
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:31:23 UTC] <MenZa> no
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:31:31 UTC] <MenZa> I would like to point you to the "Stepping Down" section
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:31:46 UTC] <MenZa> this is also covered in the CoC
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:32:00 UTC] <LjL> i'll continue this conversation only in #ubuntu-ops
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:32:21 UTC] <MenZa> This doesn't sound like a bad idea.
<MenZa> I don't believe in making these snippets available in any form other than in this very channel.
<LjL> you surely are aware, menza, that they will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/25/%23ubuntu-ops.html in 52 minutes.
<Seeker`> MenZa: what was the "it" that started this conversation?
<MenZa> LjL: I was not. But there you go.
<MenZa> Seeker`: The snippet I pasted further up, from -ot
<LjL> MenZa: then you might want your friends here to explain to you what "ubuntulog" is for here
<MenZa> LjL: Please don't give me that tone.
<Seeker`> the snippet started with "thats because it is horribly confusing"
<MenZa> It's unnecessary, and does not contribute to this conversation.
<MenZa> [2009-09-25 20:24:04 UTC] < MenZa> I am *trying* to tunnel my HTTP connections through SSH, but I am so, so, so confused.
<MenZa> Seeker`: ^
<LjL> there is no conversation, since you prefer to have this go through the irc council to begin with
<LjL> you did slow down my client considerably with that paste, however
<LjL> oh well
 * MenZa is in over his head.
<Seeker`> if a random started behaving like that, they would be kicked at least
<MenZa> Seeker`: I figured I'd remind him of his past before I took any actions. He knows the rules.
<Seeker`> he clearly isn't interested in following the rules
<MenZa> indeed
<Seeker`> he has basically said a few times, I don't like the rules, I don't feel that I can change them so I'll just ignore them
<MenZa> Seeker`: I'll see what comments I've gotten in the morning.
<nalioth> MenZa: i'm sorry, but i'm terribly confused over all this pasting
<Seeker`> nalioth: basically this:
<Seeker`> Ljl: <insult>
<Seeker`> Menza: <you know the rules>
<Seeker`> Ljl: <I don't care>
<Pricey> MenZa: Available for P?
<Pricey> *PM?
<MenZa> Pricey: always
<Seeker`> always, eh?
<MenZa> Seeker`: Always. :)
<MenZa> It started with this line in -ot:
<MenZa> < MenZa> I am *trying* to tunnel my HTTP connections through SSH, but I am so, so, so confused.
<MenZa> This led to a string of insults from LjL (I assume you'll look them up yourself), including calling me 'dumb', and references to, uh, my mother. (This sounds weird when retold like this)
<Pricey> MenZa: ahem
 * MenZa coughs
<jpds> Fail.
<MenZa> Rather.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, penguin42 said: ubottu: apt-file is your friend
<jpds> I so wish I could do: ubottu: tell penguin42 about orly
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-26
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (qw30)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (qw30)
<bazhang> ban-dodging and continuing to troll?
<MenZa> Sounds about right, bazhang
<jpds> No, I'm trolling him.
 * MenZa pets jpds 
<bazhang> :0
<Pricey> had a poke in PM
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicWork said: !stats is <reply> http://ikanobori.jp/ircstats/ubuntu-offtopic.html
<genii> /me spis his cfofee
<MenZa> genii: something must be horribly wrong for you to be doing that.
<genii> menses: Yes
<MenZa> O_O
<bazhang> mistab!
<genii> /me ptus ob s pot od cofdee abd gors
<MenZa> o_o
<MenZa> !drink-#ubuntu-offtopic | genii
<ubottu> genii: Remember kids; don't drink and IRC!
<genii> menses: gOod advixe!
<genii> bleh\
 * genii hands MenZa A LARGE COFFEE
<nalioth> genii: may i suggest you take a break from the keyboard for a while?
<genii> nalioth: OK
<nalioth> "or something", indeed
<MenZa> Mmm, pub.
<genii> OK I'm around now and carefully spelling but not taking support reqiests
<genii> *requests
<bazhang> hehe
<Amaranth> I give up on -offtopic
<Amaranth> Utter insanity
<bazhang> more like sebsebseb being trigger happy
<Pici> I personally don't consider 'crap' a swear.
<Pici> But I understand if other ops do.
<bazhang> neither do I
<gord> people tend to act more like spoilt children in -ot, its frustrating. there seems to be more problems with people who just want to rebel than there is with actual rule breakers
<genii> I figure George Carlins 7 words not to say on TV is agood guise
<genii> *a good guide
<bazhang> questions about packaging? appropriate channel would be -devel ? (lluad)
<Pici> bazhang: -motu
<bazhang> Pici, thanks
<Pici> (a bit late)
<dragon> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<dragon> This looks like too much info - more than enough to confuse a newbie.
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth, Why was I kicked?
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth, I simply stated that I am done with you particularly?
<Amaranth> Trolling
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth, justify that please
<Amaranth> Paddy_NI: Making vague arguments and insisting you are correct that that everyone else just doesn't get it
<Paddy_NI> no
<Paddy_NI> I simply made a suggestion that you interpreted as "trolling"
<Paddy_NI> How dare you.. I had this conversation before and had LjL agree and snuxoll but LjL thought it was beyond his original project and declined
<Paddy_NI> I simply wanted feed back.. not de-motivation
<Paddy_NI> thanks all the same..
<Pici> I just re-read that conversation in -ot and I have no idea what point he was trying to make.  That LjL's offline package list thing should somehow be part of the installer?
<MenZa> Pici: Beyond me. I find it to be horribly confusing. o_O
<bazhang> he was in rant mode from what I could see
<dragon> The factoid !flavor has too much info - more than enough to confuse a newbie. Does anyone agree?
<dragon> Oh and, that factoid has too broad scope. It should only talk about flavors like Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu...
<MenZa> You mentioned this here yesterday.
<dragon> MenZa: yes I did.
<MenZa> The problem with splitting it into several factoids is that you'd most likely have to call each and everyone of them ("What is GNOME? What is KDE?" etc.)
<MenZa> Which is the reason why it's in the same factoid to begin with.
<MenZa> I can see where you're coming from, but I think the general consensus is that this is better for the channel flow
<MenZa> For the record, we did discuss this briefly.
<dragon> MenZa: If it's the general consensus, I'll go with it. I've discussed other factoids here before and most of the times I was told to keep the factoids as short and relevant as possible.
<dragon> I don't see a direct relationship between "flavors" and "gtk" or "qt"
<dragon> In most of the cases, if a user wants to learn about different flavors, they would have nothing to do with "software libraries" or "drawing buttons". That would simply confuse them.
<dragon> And most importantly, the factoid is missing a link to the wiki page, which helps a user get further info on the topic.
<dragon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<dragon> !-flavors
<ubottu> flavors aliases: variant, flavor, variants - added by LjL on 2007-04-01 16:45:59 - last edited by LjL on 2007-05-07 16:39:00
<MenZa> dragon: Like I said, it makes sense to use different factoids, but it would just clutter up the channel. That link could be very useful, though. I'll raise it again
<MenZa> dragon: Anything else? :)
<dragon> MenZa: that's it for now, thanks.
<MenZa> Sooo, what do you guys think? Change it to include the various flavours, a link pointing to the Wiki/UbuntuFlavors for more information?
<Flannel> While I haven't reviewed this particular one, shorter isn't always better.  Also, if the factoid only gets called infrequently, long isn't necessarily a problem.
<MenZa> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<Flannel> It shouldn't ever be confusing though, regardless of length
<gord> i think that its all getting a bit anal, questions about gtk/qt often follow that factoid so leaving it in just means less questions later on
<MenZa> That's a lot of exclamation marks in one line referring to other factoids, though.
<Flannel> !desktop environments
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Flannel> the !flavors factoid has too many quotation marks, if we change nothing else.
<Flannel> But, I don't think the majority of the first two sentences of !flavors needs to be there
<Flannel> Actually, all of the first two sentences.
<Flannel> I'm wondering if there were two factoids that got merged
<Flannel> !-variant
<ubottu> variant is <alias> flavors - added by Pici on 2007-12-17 15:58:47 - last edited by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:42
<Flannel> !-variants
<ubottu> variants is <alias> flavors - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:48
<Flannel> Er, sorry Pici
<Flannel> I'll bet variant was originally something else, probably talking about GUI toolkits, and then they were combined by concatenation and aliasing.
<Flannel> But !flavors starting out "!Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply..." makes sense (although, might want to not start with a factoid?)
<MenZa> bazhang: It is getting depressing :(
<bazhang> MenZa, yep
 * MenZa likes it better during the day.
<bazhang> absent him (drunk) it is nice (huge improvement) all around
<MenZa> bazhang: Is he genuinely drunk?
<bazhang> MenZa, hard to know; he goes through these phases though
 * MenZa nods
<Flannel> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<MenZa> I like it.
<Flannel> Hmm, maybe something about switching is possible
<Flannel> or having more than one
<bazhang> nice
<Flannel> I dislike the !kubuntu at the very beginning though
<Flannel> but, it's certainly a start
<MenZa> How about "!Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu. For more information about running multiple Desktop Environments, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors"
<Flannel> Hmm, I've never seen that wikipage before, is it a stub? or well developed?
 * Flannel looks
<MenZa> Seems alright
<MenZa> dragon linked to it
<Flannel> Little bit outdated, but good background reading
<MenZa> Indeed
<Flannel> Just "for more information" no need for the other stuff
<Flannel> also, we have a comma that need not be there.
 * MenZa nods
<Flannel> Oh
<MenZa> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<Flannel> That's on w.u.c, is there a h.u.c/c version?
<Flannel> since, that's where it ought to be
<MenZa> Doesn't look like it
<MenZa> I can migrate it
<MenZa> And expand it a bit
 * MenZa reserves the right to Britify the article a tad.
<Flannel> MenZa: sounds good.  Missing info on Server (which isn't really a "flavor" but it fits the "the same just with different default packages"), Studio, Myth
 * MenZa nods
<Flannel> MenZa: As long as you spell it flavor, not flavour ;)
<MenZa> I will be spelling it flavour!
<Flannel> I think ubuntu.com uses flavor, so might be ice to keep it consistent
 * MenZa nods
<Flannel> You can certainly redirect from flavour to flavor though ;)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> How is it one makes a cell span multiple rows in moinmoin?
<MenZa> Oh nvermind
<Flannel> MenZa: you get it?
<MenZa> indeed
<Flannel> There's an oldway with rowspan= and colspan= but, the new way is much briefer, <:2> and <-2> (for 2) or something like that
<MenZa> I found |||||| for spanning three cells
<MenZa> er, columns
<Flannel> That just makes three empty cells
<Flannel> also, moin table markup is an abomination and should only be used to torture people.
<Paddy_NI> I have been kicked fopr saying wtf?
<Paddy_NI> *for
<MenZa> Not here, Flannel
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth said it and I get kicked for telling him not to..
<Paddy_NI> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Amaranth> "Sanity is optional, but Common Sense(TM) is compulsory. Enforceable by EMP"
<Paddy_NI> childish nonsense
<Paddy_NI> I wish to complian
<Paddy_NI> *complain
<Amaranth> You're free to chat somewhere else if you want to continue doing stupid things
<Paddy_NI> not to you and your derogatory comments
<Flannel> Amaranth: Can you clarify what he was doing that you thought was stupid?
<Amaranth> Flannel: First he was trying to argue a point very aggressively and not explaining himself so I asked him to stop
<Amaranth> Flannel: This time is for calling !ohmy
<Paddy_NI> I did not call ohmy.. and that previous arguement is invalid
<Paddy_NI> I simply corrected your bad language
<Amaranth> ohmy and language are the same factoid, don't play with semantics
<Amaranth> Paddy_NI: It's sort of up to us what is bad language
<Paddy_NI> even if you mask it with an acronym its still bad language
<Paddy_NI> coc
<Paddy_NI> only applies to the users not the ops
<Paddy_NI> ?
<Amaranth> No but I also don't yell if people say 'wtf'
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, I am appealing to your sense of logic..could you please scroll back and read
<Amaranth> Paddy_NI: It's not like you're banned
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth, that is not the point
<Paddy_NI> I have been kicked twice for no good reason
<Paddy_NI> I am very upset and starting to feel that #ubuntu-offtopic has decended into anarchy
<MenZa> Paddy_NI: Not at all. That's what we're here to try and avoid.
<Paddy_NI> MenZa, then why am I being treated in this way
<MenZa> Paddy_NI: I'm not going to answer that as I have not been reading the backlog from the start, and nor do I particularly wish to do so (it's pretty long as far as I can tell).
<Paddy_NI> All I have done since early days of Dapper Drake was to try and help and contribute ideas... recently I am being made a fool of
<Paddy_NI> MenZa, I am sorry to cause more work but I do wish for a resolution/explanation?
<MenZa> Paddy_NI: However, from the last part I've read it seems like the matter is about whether or not acronyms like "wtf" are covered by !language - it's a bit of a grey area in policy, so I think the best thing to do right now is to shrug it off and we'll just have to discuss it amongst ourselves what to do in the future
<Paddy_NI> MenZa, If you cannot tell I am pretty upset
<MenZa> I can tell.
<MenZa> Paddy_NI: I'll keep you notified of our conclusion, if you'd like?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: From what I read, you were attempting to argue for an idea which sounds like it has merit, but going about it poorly.  In such a manner where you were aggravating people.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, sorry.. could you point me to where exactly?
<MenZa> What Flannel's bringing up right now I know nowt about; I only read the !language part.
<Paddy_NI> MenZa, I appreciate that.. thank you
<MenZa> Paddy_NI: Do remind me the next time you see me; I have a memory like a sieve.
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Erm, well, a few places, but without referencing, trying to insist that Ubuntu can't install without an internet connection.
<Paddy_NI> MenZa, lol.. fair enough
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, no.. again that is an incorrect assumption
<Paddy_NI> *assumption
<Paddy_NI> nne the less okay
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: No, it's not.  I can tell you this because I've done it many times.
<Paddy_NI> *none
<gord> lets not have this conversation again in here
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: the only installer you need an internet connection for is the minimal CD
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, so have I
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, exactly
<gord> i had to stop in to get you to stop agrivating people in -ot a short while ago on this topic Paddy_NI, there is nothing we can do about previous removals, it happened. its best that you learn a lesson from it so that it doesn't happen in the future
<gord> step in*
<Paddy_NI> gord, That is what I am asking
<Paddy_NI> O_O
<MenZa> I'm inclined to agree with gord; there's no point in continuing this discussion. As for the language matter, we'll talk about that.
<MenZa> Well, problem solved then, Paddy_NI :)
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: I would like to see a better form of AptonCD that you can use from OSX or Windows, I've contemplated creating one a few times.  However, like I said, you went about it poorly and in a manner that wasn't becoming.
<Paddy_NI> okay so why was I kicked the first time
<MenZa> I believe we've already covered this.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, yes.. yet that is changing the subject.. I am still upset.. I wish for an apology
<Amaranth> *cough*
<Paddy_NI> This is frankly completley unfair
<Paddy_NI> okay
<MenZa> Paddy_NI: Please don't; we don't want a religious crusade for an apology. What's done is done, there's nothing we can do to change it, etc. etc.
<MenZa> There really is no point.
<Paddy_NI> so I must just take it and that is that
<Paddy_NI> okay fair enough
<Paddy_NI> I wish to make a formal complaint?
<MenZa> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<MenZa> If you really insist.
<Paddy_NI> MenZa, Oh.. I insist
<Paddy_NI> :)
 * MenZa headdesks repeatedly
<Amaranth> That's fine, I'm happy with spending more time making his computer work
<Flannel> MenZa: Once is generally enough, no need to remove braincells
<MenZa> Flannel: Sometimes, well... it's just necessary.
<Flannel> MenZa: may I also suggest you mix it up some, throw in a facepalm every once in a while
<MenZa> Also, about the language ... issue.
<MenZa> We do have !wtf
<MenZa> And I know a user was kicked and banned from -ot yesterday for repeatedly saying 'OMFG'
<MenZa> !-wtf
<ubottu> wtf is <alias> language - added by somerville32 on 2007-01-02 00:25:10
<Amaranth> Yay inconsistent enforcement of poorly defined rules
<MenZa> I've always been going by the factoid
<gord> wtf generally doesn't go punished or remarked upon
<Amaranth> Not in offtopic, anyway
<Amaranth> It all depends on context
<Flannel> MenZa: Aye, obfuscated swearing is swearing.  Usually resulting in a warning, but its all circumstantial
<MenZa> Personally, I don't see how 'wtf' could ever be in the least offensive, so I don't see a problem with it
<MenZa> But policy is policy. </bureaucrat>
<Amaranth> Strict enforcement of any of the rules/guidelines only leads to tears
<MenZa> heh
<Flannel> We have a "no" policy because it's easier than saying "well, it's only sometimes bad" because people generally can't understand when it is(n't) acceptable.
<Amaranth> I'm sorry people are stupid.
 * MenZa nods
<nalioth> MenZa: so you don't mentall sound out 'wtf' and 'ffs' and 'omfg' when you see them?
<MenZa> "ffs" and "omfg" would set off my alarm bells. as Flannel says, it is all circumstantial
<gord> i mentally sound out the lower case letters
<MenZa> depending on context, 'wtf' might or might not.
 * MenZa also
<Flannel> MenZa: "wtf" is the same.  It's language.  But the language enforcement is circumstantial, not the abbreviation part of it
<Amaranth> I've actually been known to say 'w-t-f' in real life :P
<Amaranth> If things like this are going to be strictly enforced in offtopic I'm fine just going to ##club-ubuntu, honestly.
<MenZa> <___<
<Amaranth> It's a little to extreme but it's a lot closer to the #ubuntu-offtopic I enjoyed chatting in
<Amaranth> s/to/too/
<MenZa> No, no, I'm talking about Paddy_NI's comments in -ot now
<MenZa> Oh well.
 * MenZa goes back to his database.
<Amaranth> I'm tempted to kick again
<Amaranth> Just for the humor in the situation
<MenZa> Really, Amaranth, the best thing to do would just be to leave him alone
<MenZa> Or he might fire back up
<gord> give him an inch and he'll take a yard
<Amaranth> Enough rope to hang himself, maybe?
<Flannel> Or just leave him be.  Let him get through his tantrum and be done with it.
 * MenZa nods
<Flannel> If he wants to hang himself, he'll start back up later.  He's fired up right now, there's no need to provoke him for something silly.
<Amaranth> a distinct lack of !language calls there
<Flannel> Amaranth: that's because a certain someone isn't trying to be a pain
<Amaranth> Seriously, we need a new rule for offtopic so we have an excuse to clear up the insanity we've seen tonight
<Amaranth> New rule: Stupid is not allowed
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: How can we help you this evening?
<Paddy_NI> Please could you point me to a form which I may format my complaint.. or possibly a log of #ubuntu-offtopic?
<MenZa> For the record, I just received this query.
<MenZa> [2009-09-26 03:18:28 UTC] <Paddy_NI> Please could you point me to a form which I may format my complaint.. or possibly a log of #ubuntu-offtopic?
<MenZa> [2009-09-26 03:21:09 UTC] <MenZa> http://lassehavelund.com/ot20090926-800.log <- Last 800 lines. Just read the AppealsProcess page. That should do.
<MenZa> (I like to play with open cards here)
<Paddy_NI> me too
<Paddy_NI> thank you
<MenZa> Welcome. If that's all, please /part :)
<Flannel> Amaranth: We've considered something like that in the past
<Amaranth> right at the top of that log: < rww> sebsebseb: well yeah, but there's a difference between hitting the panic button in an emergency, and factoiding people for borderline cases.
<Flannel> Because some people just go in there and blather on about random crap for the sake of hearing themselves talk, to the detriment of people having actual conversations.
<Flannel> Amaranth: That's before he was in the channel, actually.
<Amaranth> I know, just funny
<Flannel> and, seb3 has always had an itchy factoid finger
 * MenZa uses factoids whenever possible.
<MenZa> Easier than, you know, having to write everything out every time.
<Flannel> MenZa: It's also a horrible policy when the factoids don't really fit.
<MenZa> Indeed.
<MenZa> I only do it when it Makes Sense(tm)
<Flannel> People don't come to #u to get greeted by bots, they're generally confused, or unsure of themselves, saying "Here's a link to a few pages, one of them has the answer!" isn't good
<Flannel> Some people forget that and figure they need to use factoids for everything, it's pretty bad certain times of the day
<Flannel> Or has been in the past, I don't think we have that problem chronically anymore.
<Amaranth> I usually give them the factoid then some help in following the relevant part
<Amaranth> But the information in the factoid is informative in general so hopefully they learn a bit more than just "fix this problem"
<Amaranth> How else do you get new helpers?
<MenZa> +1
<ubottu> In ubottu, MenZa said: !fish is <reply> Give a man a fish, and he is fed for the day. Teach him how to fish, and he is fed for the remainder of his life.
<MenZa> Amaranth: ^
<MenZa> (and Flannel, for that sake)
<Flannel> !scope | MenZa
<ubottu> MenZa: We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
 * Flannel hides
<MenZa> :P
<elky> Amaranth, if you're going to storm off to join a troll pit, for all thing "being unable to breach standards we expect of non-op chatters" then i'm not going to stop you, but it certainly makes me think a lot less of you for it.
<Amaranth> elky: If you think that is the reasoning you are welcome to do so
<elky> that's the reasoning i'm seeing from the scrollback.
<Amaranth> elky: The difference is I don't expect that of non-op chatters
<Amaranth> I don't get on people for 'wtf'
<elky> but you were asked not to.
<Amaranth> The only person I have meaningful conversations with in offtopic is snuxoll anyway
<Amaranth> elky: And I disagree with the rule
<Amaranth> elky: Since rules never get relaxed around here there is no alternative
<elky> Amaranth, that does not give you the right to use it as part of an excuse for why you kick banned them.
<Amaranth> I kicked them for being annoying
<elky> that's not how I see it.
<ubottu> killertcell called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Amaranth> elky: And I'll probably never convince you otherwise
<Amaranth> I've never enforced these stupid rules as strictly as others
<Amaranth> Even before the factoid change for !o4o I would usually let a conversation go until/unless it got out of hand
<elky> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<elky> " If you are asked to stop, do so politely."
<Amaranth> elky: Please actually read what I say
<Amaranth> killertcell: No
<killertcell> any of you kline me?
<Amaranth> Do you want to be klined?
<killertcell> yes
<killertcell> it will make my day
<elky> nalioth, can you deal with #ubuntu-+1 please, i believe it's been taken by trolls.
<killertcell> I was in there
<nalioth> elky: certainly
<killertcell> KLINE ME ITS A SIMPLE DAMN THING TO DO
<Amaranth> Just one troll and he is here right now
<killertcell> NOW KLINE ME
<ubottu> killertcell called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<ubottu> killertcell called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> killertcell called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<elky> i'm assuming he's just getting muted all over the place?
<Flannel> He's going for a hat trick
<Amaranth> I'm assuming he is on someone else's computer/network and wants to make their life miserable
<elky> yeah #freenode isn't making his life easier, the poor soul.
<elky> 5 min kline i assume?
<nalioth> elky: no such critter
<elky> Amaranth, back to you.
<elky> <Amaranth> Flannel: First he was trying to argue a point very aggressively and not explaining himself so I asked him to stop
<elky> <Amaranth> Flannel: This time is for calling !ohmy
<elky> is your reasoning for what you did to paddy_ni
<Amaranth> Those are my words so I assume so
<Amaranth> Oh, thought that was a question
<elky> How am i mistaken for your motives for kicking him?
<elky> You don't get to kick people for them objecting to something you say.
<Amaranth> First one was for basically trolling the the way he was presenting his point
<Amaranth> Second one was for an inappropriate !ohmy call
<elky> it was not inappropriate.
<Amaranth> And there is our disagreement
<elky> it is not inappropriate because users are allowed to express that they dislike certain bad language.
<Amaranth> So they can just say that, maybe?
<Amaranth> Having the bot spit the factoid at me is insulting
<MenZa> elky: So, the way to interpret !language is that it's pretty much expressly forbidden in #ubuntu, with a slightly more loose definition in -ot, unless someone expressly states that they're offended by it? (Just a meta question to get the definition completely right)
<Amaranth> I'm offended by the word ubuntu, I'm going to !ohmy everyone who says it.
<Amaranth> See how this gets out of hand?
<elky> Amaranth, we use the bot to spit factoids at everyone. you're not so special that you're exempt from factoids.
<elky> Amaranth, there's a degree of commonsense used, but when ops are known to do ohmy for wtf, then it's totally inappropriate to ban a user for doing the same, whether or not you disagree with it.
<Amaranth> I'm honestly offended whenever someone talks bad about Apple, can I use factoids to make them stop?
<Amaranth> elky: It wasn't a ban
<elky> s/ban/kick/ then
<Amaranth> All of these rules and restrictions are created without me even knowing about them
<elky> dont play semantics with me, you didn't allow paddy to play semantics with you.
<elky> bull. these rules and restrictions have evolved over years.
<Amaranth> So if I don't agree with them I don't enforce them so strictly
<elky> you've been an op for years.
<Amaranth> elky: I've also been able to say 'wtf' in offtopic for years
<elky> and wtf has been ohmy'd by myrtti and others for years.
<Amaranth> Apparently not when I'm around
<Amaranth> Hell, I got an !ohmy for saying 'crap' earlier
<elky> which does not grant you an automatic ability to kick someone for using it just because your dignity got a little scratch on it.
<Amaranth> And if this was offtopic I'd probably get it for saying 'hell'
<Amaranth> If I hadn't kicked him the first time the second kick probably wouldn't have happened
<Amaranth> I'm less lenient after the first time
<elky> Amaranth, you still did the wrong thing the second time.
<Amaranth> If I pretend to agree will you drop it?
<elky> if you pretend to abide by it in future, sure.
<Amaranth> Less clear
<Amaranth> If I kick someone for something and they do anything else stupid while I'm still around they're probably going to get another kick
<elky> except it was not stupid.
<nalioth> being "stupid" isn't grounds for $action
<Amaranth> nalioth: Since everyone else gets to make up rules it is now
<nalioth> nobody is making up rules
<elky> Amaranth, if you're going to be like that, you may want to consider whether you're really wanting to be an op.
<Amaranth> Don't be stupid used to be the only rule offtopic had
<elky> Amaranth, when there was like 50 people there
<elky> and when the average age was somewhere in the 20s
<Amaranth> If we enforce it maybe we'll get back to 50 people
<elky> you'll have to go over the IRCC to the CC for that one.
<elky> and i can tell you now what the result of that will be.
<Amaranth> I suppose that depends on how I word it
<elky> i'll be sure to come with the logs of this channel today.
<Amaranth> heh
<elky> the CC doesn't like being lied to.
<Amaranth> And I don't like having all the fun squeezed out of my hobby
<elky> if you ban people for fun, then you're in the wrong place.
<Amaranth> That's not what I mean at all
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-offtopic used to be the place to blow off steam
<Amaranth> Now I have to go to ##club-ubuntu to blow off steam from dealing with #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> and you know better than to advertise that channel, too.
<Amaranth> Having it in the logs here isn't going to hurt anything
<elky> it is your responsibility to keep up with the current rules.
<elky> Amaranth, you really are out of touch if you believe that.
<Amaranth> So should I bring up the language issue in offtopic with the IRCC or are you unilaterally rejecting that?
<elky> if you would like us to define it closer, then initiating a discussion on it is advisable.
<Amaranth> I'd say, yes, I am out of touch, because I mainly focus on development and hanging out in offtopic unless someone calls for ops
<Amaranth> Which is why offtopic being ruined for me is so frustrating
<elky> then you are neglecting the responsibilities of keeping up to date.
<Amaranth> Then perhaps I should just call for other ops when a situation comes up
<GSF1200S> im having issues logging into #ubuntu
<GSF1200S> im in two other irc channels without issue
<GSF1200S> ubuntu is saying i have a buggy router, but I have no access to my router
<Amaranth> GSF1200S: The channel you are sent to tells you what to do in that case
<GSF1200S> ok so bear with me
<Flannel> GSF1200S: You can work around it without needing to modify the router
<GSF1200S> i appended 8001 to my freenode address
<GSF1200S> it works
<MenZa> yay
<Amaranth> GSF1200S: Did you have the bot test you?
<GSF1200S> but in the interest of learning, what does the port have to do with DCC attacks
<Amaranth> When connecting to 8001 it strips out the offending messages that cause your router to mess up
<GSF1200S> the Amaranth- didnt have to.. it just logged me in without trying to test
<GSF1200S> offending messages?
<GSF1200S> im profecient with linux, although not spelling or networking, sorry...
<Amaranth> GSF1200S: There are messages that when sent to you trigger a bug in your router that makes it reboot
<GSF1200S> hmmm ok
<GSF1200S> how would the messages do that? Wouldnt have to know the router model?
<Amaranth> hmm, or does it just drop the connection to freenode? don't actually remember now
<Amaranth> GSF1200S: No, they all share some common code and thus a common exploit
<GSF1200S> oh ok...
<GSF1200S> well, i suppose i could have resolved this without using your time, but ive been having issues with docs lately :) thanks
<Amaranth> Basically very model of router on the market is made by maybe 3 companies then they get rebranded and sold so they all have similar software
<Amaranth> s/very/every/
<Flannel> GSF1200S: The router has an overzealous protection mechanism, it's not an exploit, but some things that signify you're being exploited use it.  It overreacts and disconnects you for "safety"
<GSF1200S> i didnt know all that
<Amaranth> I've always been terrible at explaining this :)
<MenZa> Amaranth: Seems pretty straightforward. ;)
<GSF1200S> so it interprets certain packets as an attack when in fact it isnt? So then freenode tries to have you fix it to avoid flooding of channels?
<Amaranth> Freenode provides a workaround for routers that don't have fixes available and for people who can't apply such fixes anyway
<Amaranth> It is our decision to remove people from the channel until they fix it so attackers don't have so many people to target
<Amaranth> Before we started doing that we'd get an attack every couple of minutes some times, just in time for the people disconnected to come back
<Amaranth> Not fun seeing 50 people quit and join rapidly
<MenZa> Flannel: You get him.
<Flannel> meh
<bazhang> heh
<Flannel> wizzo: How can we help you today?
<wizzo> ok, to clarify. I'm an op for the archlinux channel and the offtopic one plus some others, I didn't see last time I asked when Flannel said this information would actually be relevant
<wizzo> I'm still interested in what happened with thewizord, bruenig, etc.
<wizzo> because I'm a bit worried about all these staffers in the channel and the talk of "getting arch kicked off freenode"
<Flannel> wizzo: I believe you were directed to staff last time you asked that
<wizzo> does it really have to do with them?
<wizzo> seems to be just ubuntu involved
<wizzo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/24/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<wizzo> and based on everything ikonia said after I left maybe everyone is taking this a bit too seriously
<wizzo> I understand the staff are technically the only people who are taking action for all this but it seems like this whole tiff is just between ubuntu
<wizzo> ok well I sort of need an answer no matter how alienating this channel is. I'll just hang out for now
<jussi01> wizzo: this is a staff decision to do something about those people, please consult them about it. While things may have been happening in the ubuntu channels, any decision to kline is taken by freenode staff.
<ubottu> Laney called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Tm_T> we really need an op there
<Tm_T> hi tsimpson
<tsimpson> hey Tm_T
<Tm_T> elky: I didn't remember I wasn't op there, silly
<ikonia> wizzo: do you need anything else from the channel ?
<ikonia> wizzo: hello are you active ?
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (mr-rr)
<ikonia> wizzo: if you don't need anything more from the channel or you're not active the channel has a non-idle policy. It may be better to come back when you have something you want to discuss.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Darkedge2 said:  !up is used to OP yourself
<Myrtti> !member > aalinux
<Myrtti> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<MenZa> jrib: Madwifi is old, deprecated, and useless. ath5k is used now - madwifi *will* break
<jrib> MenZa: He says it was offered to him in Hardware Drivers in 9.04, is that usual?
<MenZa> No
<MenZa> Definitely not
<MenZa> jrib: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Atheros%20ath5k%20wireless%20driver%20not%20enabled%20by%20default
<jrib> hmm
<MenZa> ath5k is now the default for Atheros cards
<MenZa> I don't see why it shouldn't *just* *work* on Jaunty
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure mine did on my laptop
 * jrib bets he could beat menza with his ubottu factoid auto-completion on irssi!
<MenZa> most likely!
<MenZa> wait, factoid auto-completion?
 * MenZa is intrigued.
<jrib> MenZa: old script I wrote for irssi, let me see if I still have it
<MenZa> excellent
<jrib> MenZa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/278725/
<MenZa> Nice
 * MenZa shall have to go download the DB now
<MenZa> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MenZa> all it depends on is the db and sqlite, yeah jrib?
<jrib> MenZa: iirc, yeah
<MenZa> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/278730/
<MenZa> DBD:SQLite 2... hmm
<MenZa> and  libdbd-sqlite3-perl
<MenZa> is installed
<jrib> sqlite versions are weird
<jrib> but this was made when ubottu was ubotu so...
<MenZa> aye
<MenZa> I see it's a couple of years old
<jrib> MenZa: you need sqlite2 specifically I think
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> libdb-sqlite2-perl worked
<MenZa> And the script appears to work
<MenZa> At least, I'm tabbing between different factoids here - thanks
<jrib> MenZa: no problem, I need to rewrite it for weechat
 * MenZa shudders.
<MenZa> What kind of person are you :(
<jrib> MenZa: I like python :/
<MenZa> hmm, pint
<MenZa> point*
<arand> Right, so someone just put spam in the topic for ubuntu-devel it seems...
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Tm_T> nalioth: Standley [n=Standley@91.179.254.158] was the guy in -devel if that slipped by
<nalioth> Tm_T: thanks
 * genii hugs the coffeepot
 * MenZa sends a mug of coffee flying in genii's direction, desperate not to--
<MenZa> :/
<genii> MenZa: Heh, thanks!
<MenZa> --let his caffeine levels get below critical level.
<Valkyrie> Still banned..
<Valkyrie> Am i on a permi ban?
<Amaranth> ah, the one with the bots
 * Valkyrie Sighs
<Amaranth> you'll have to talk to jussi01
<Valkyrie> Yush, one half of them
<Valkyrie> e.o
<Valkyrie> jussi01?
 * Valkyrie Facedesks
<Valkyrie> Am i gunna get talkeded to
<ikonia> Valkyrie: doesn't look like jussi01 is active at the moment
 * Valkyrie Facedesks once more
<Valkyrie> Gahh...
<Valkyrie> Do you guys still think we were attempting to `kill` ubottu?
<Valkyrie> O_o
<ikonia> Valkyrie: jussi01 is the guy you need to talk to about that
<Valkyrie> Alrighty-roo
<ikonia> Valkyrie: you may want to come back when jussi01 is active
<Valkyrie> ..
 * Valkyrie Sighs
<Valkyrie> Alrighty...
<Valkyrie>  /wc
<gord> my memory is not great, isn't grexo in -ot a guy that keeps ban evading or something?
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> gord: he is banned - well spotted
<MenZa> gord: your powers of observation continue to impress.
<gord> yes, my vauge understanding of what is currently happening, maybe. is very impressive indeed
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-27
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mgv1 (spam))
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (scape)
<ubottu> squircle called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> ugh
<Flannel> What?
<Pici> trolls in #kubuntu
<Pici> possible archlinux ones
<elky> zhxk is having fun in #f atm
<ikonia> elky: I'm glad you noted that, as he plays "innocent" about his behaviour a lot
<jussi01> looks like an interesting morning?
<jussi01> ikonia: who what? /me doesnt remember valkyrie?
<Amaranth> jussi01: the one with the bots that kept sending ubottu messages
<Amaranth> firey01 or something
<jussi01> no idea. was it my ban?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> @bansearch S0106001d7ec03671.cg.shawcable.net
<ubottu> No matches found for s0106001d7ec03671.cg.shawcable.net!*@* in any channel
<Amaranth> well duh, stupid thing :P
<Seeker`> @bansearch firey01
<Amaranth> jussi01: do a search for that in the ban tracker and you'll find it
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch firey01
<ubottu> No matches found for firey01!*@* in any channel
<jussi01>  ahh yeah, I remember him. if Im not around, and he shows a change in attitude, then feel free to unban.
<Amaranth> arch incoming, offtopic
<elky> let me guess what other channels l3lthal is in...
<topyli> none
<elky> with that nick, sure.
<Amaranth> uh, he is in another channel with that nick
<Amaranth> [L3thal] #ubuntu-offtopic #archlinux-offtopic
<Amaranth> you have to be there to see it
<topyli> i'd rather not though :)
<elky> yeah, i also have dignity.
<ikonia> jussi01: valkyrie was the guy who tried to take down ubottu
<Amaranth> yay getting PMs now
<ikonia> he's dropped out of channels so he has to continue his attitude $somewhere
<Amaranth> jussi01: Last time he was here he just insisted he was only running one bot
<Amaranth> didn't seem to care that the bot running was the problem, just that he wasn't running as many as we said
<ikonia> Amaranth: when I read the logs I was more alarmed at him finding it funny to try to take ubottu down
<ubottu> rsk called the ops in #ubuntu (black)
<Tm_T> this "unregistered" guy was apparently just spamming
<MenZa> He was in #vim too
<MenZa> Joining, pasting this, then leaving:
<MenZa> [2009-09-27 12:19:28 UTC] < Unregistered> http://a0d268a3.linkbucks.com
<ubottu> In ubottu, wildnfree said: !Helen is <reply> Helen is the most amazing woman!
 * jussi01 raises an eyebrow. 
 * Mamarok raises the other eyebrow
<nalioth> BOOKENDS!
<Mamarok> wildnfree: can we help you?
<wildnfree> hello Mamarok  -- I'm just exploring at the moment -- learning more about IRC on the Ubuntu Server
<Mamarok> wildnfree: please read the topic of this channel
<wildnfree> Ok! But I had to join the channel to read that! ;-)
<wildnfree> bye
<jpds> OK....
<ubottu> probandoooo called the ops in #ubuntu (a2)
<ubottu> probandoooo called the ops in #ubuntu (d)
<ubottu> probandoooo called the ops in #ubuntu (y)
<Flannel> Wonderful
<Pici> odd
<ubottu> probandoooo called the ops in #ubuntu (RichiH)
<Flannel> Ninja ops!
<Seeker`> mmmk?
<Pici> Hint: if you're going to be a troll, its best not to hilight all the ops in the process.
 * MenZa giggles
<MenZa> man. I'm starting to turn into a bitter old man with all the people asking for support in -ot. ;(
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> MenZa: I blame the beer.
<MenZa> jpds: Beer?!
<MenZa> Alas, I haven't had any for a while now. :(
<jpds> Yeah, that night at the Youngs.... and the Regent.
<MenZa> Ahhh.
<MenZa> And whatwasit
<jpds> Oh, yeah, that place.
<jpds> MenZa: OK, we'll agree to blame mc44.
<MenZa> Sounds good.
<jpds> Hehe. ;)
<ikonia> why didn't czajkowski get voiced ?
<jpds> ikonia: NETSPLIT!
<jpds> ...or ChanServ blem.
<MenZa> Umm. Is that link really a good idea to post in -ot?
<nalioth> MenZa: seems well documented (i.e. anyone who clicks hasa "warning")
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-27
<Jordan_U> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<IdleOne> Heya Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Sorry, mistyped #ubuntu-bots :)
<IdleOne> hehe no problem
<elky> club trolls, including their dear leader, are currently paying attentions to -women. please keep on the lookout and report any PM attempts here.
<elky> club is persistantly trolling -women now
<maco> elky: those 3 users currently in there whom i do not recognise?
<elky> I'd guess so
<elky> they're a creepy bunch too, so they'll be watchign the logs for here.
<elky> ikonia, ping?
<elky> If someone sees genii around, ask him what the hell is going on.
<elky> nhandler, out of curiosity, are you in the club channel?
<nhandler> elky: No. I was actually about to join and idle in there after your last comments (but then my internet connection dropped)
<elky> nhandler, ok thanks.
<elky> I've had numerous of them who are not in -women PMing me also.
<Amaranth> elky: I am
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (IndiGod)
 * nhandler is talking to IndiGod
<elky> Amaranth, still up?
<elky> nevermind
<ikonia> elky: pong
<mahen23> i need some ops help in #diaspora
<Amaranth> Err
<EOF> yo
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<EOF> voice me :)
<Seeker`> why would we do that?
<EOF> i don't know, it's probably a bad idea
<EOF> but so is a movie about 15-year-old moms with superpowers, but it exists
<topyli> EOF, need any help from the operators then?
<EOF> hmm
<Seeker`> so, now you've determined that giving you +v would be a bad idea, is there anything else we can help you with?
<topyli> heh
<EOF> ( ) <<i just wanted to hug you guys
<EOF> and leave you with a loop
<EOF> SLEEP:
<EOF> GOTO SLEEP
<Seeker`> thanks. Seeya.
<Seeker`> EOF: I thought you were leaving us?
<EOF> no
<Seeker`> -11:32:53- :EOF : and leave you with a loop
<EOF> i was leaving you *with*
<EOF> as in give
<Seeker`> that implies some sort of leaving on your part
<EOF> and pinging me back here simply made me renotice this cannel out of qite a few
<Seeker`> there was a point in that. Please read the topic
<EOF> i think that there should be an ubuntu LXDE live and install media
<Seeker`> yeah, not really on topic for here. If there isn't anything we can help you with, please /part this channel
<EOF> compiz is for people with ADD
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<EOF> lol
<EOF> sorry guys
<EOF> i'm not usually drunk at 7AM
<EOF> but it's one of those nights
<Seeker`> do you know what will make it better? typing /part
<Seeker`> EOF: you leaving?
<EOF> well
<EOF> i rarely ever *leave* a channel
<Seeker`> !ops | EOF
<ubottu> EOF: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (EOF)
<EOF> i just *leave* it open
<Gary> EOF: please read the channel topic again
<EOF> you just keep saying my name
<EOF> and i have to reply as a good summaritan
<Seeker`> Gary: just kick him :P
<EOF> adn wow, you guys are bored
<Gary> EOF: we run a no-idle policy here
<Seeker`> ty
<lhavelund> heh
<lhavelund> "requested by Gary (EOF)"
<lhavelund> how appropriate.
<Gary> of more fun was my comment to ubottu - <Gary> @comment 28836 no idle policy, user was drunk
<lhavelund> heh
 * lhavelund leaps at Gary
<Seeker`> I don't believe he was
<Seeker`> just an excuse
<Seeker`> he was probably 10
<lhavelund> his reasons aren't really relevant :p
<lhavelund> I'm wondering why I'm not packing up and going home right now.
<lhavelund> 61
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (Lymphocyte)
<ubottu> Lymphocyte called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> yikes
<Pici> <.<
<bazhang> ugh. the "its the same in development and stable version" has begun
<AbhiJit> hello
<AbhiJit> what is our policy for advertisement?
<AbhiJit> in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<AbhiJit> i dont want to compalint. but i just come to know you that one user advertised just a commercial product there to me in pm. nothing wrong in it. product is great. but i just wanted you to know. is that ok to advertise like that?
<jpds> Spam is spam.
<Pici> AbhiJit: Can you paste here what was advertized and who it was from?
<jpds> It sometimes comes in a can.
<AbhiJit> Pici, jpds but you dont tell him my name.
<AbhiJit> i paste it wait
<Pici> AbhiJit: Thats fine, we won't.
<AbhiJit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501574/
<AbhiJit> i dont want to hurt him or to scare him. just go smoothly with him Pici jpds
<jpds> AbhiJit: Best thing to do in those cases is just /ignore the person.
<AbhiJit> jpds, yah
<ikonia> not really advertising
<AbhiJit> i see
<AbhiJit> may be
<AbhiJit> actually its in pm thats why i suspected its advertise.
<AbhiJit> and i dont know that user
<ikonia> looks like he's just responding to your comment of I want to develop linux apps
<jpds> Going from Java to "REAL Basic" is just like... woah.
<ikonia> "here have you tried this - it's free"
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> its not free actually. 30 day trial
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> may i go?
<ikonia> please
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (P1asmaster appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tomaw|homeless appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (vor1an appears to be abusive - 6)
<maco> oh jeez... a vorian impersonator now
<Pici> lawl
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (flyguy)
<Pici> He did the same thing in -offtopic.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gogi said: but no icon is appering on my screen
<ikonia> Gogi: hello
<ikonia> Gogi: can we help you today ?
<ikonia> Gogi: I can see you active in #ubuntu - can we help you with anything here in #ubuntu-ops
<Gogi> my finger print sensor is not working on ubuntu.what to do?
<Gogi> n greetings to you
<ikonia> Gogi: this channel is not a support channel, is the operator (admin) channel for the ubuntu core irc channels
<Gogi> then what can i ask here?
<ikonia> Gogi: why did you join this channel
<Gogi> my wlan was not working so i was chatting on support channel there they gave me this link
<ikonia> Gogi: ok, they gave you the wrong link, this channel is for administration/abuse issues in the ubuntu channels
<Gogi> oops.i am stupid.well please pardon me
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> Gogi: always good check a channel topic with the "/topic" command
<Gogi> but can tell which type of question can i ask at this channel
<Gogi> ok i got
<ikonia> Gogi: check the topic
<Gogi> thanks for your assistance.
<Gogi> have a great time.
<cyberspace1> hi?
<ikonia> hello cyberspace1
<cyberspace1> it's my second time on irc
<ikonia> ok
<cyberspace1> i'm wondering about a few details
<ikonia> ok, how can we help
<cyberspace1> if i type the first letters of your name and hit tab, the rest of your name shows up
<ikonia> ok
<cyberspace1> in this mode, if i send you a message,
<cyberspace1> do you get a notification?
<cyberspace1> like :
<ikonia> cyberspace1: you may want to ask in #freenode for irc basic help
<cyberspace1> ikonia, 1try?
<ikonia> cyberspace1: this channel is really for only dealing with issues to do with the ubuntu channels
<cyberspace1> i see
<ikonia> #freenode is general IRC/network help/support
<cyberspace1> i'm going to look for freenode
<ikonia> just join the channel #freenode
<cyberspace1> ok
<cyberspace1> thanks
<cyberspace1> freenode is quiet
<ikonia> you're not in #freenode
<cyberspace1> ikonia, i was in freenode-unreg
<cyberspace1> but i got the answer
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-28
<maco> omg im being fanboyed in #ubuntu
<maco> IdleOne: *thwap*
<IdleOne> Did I say something wrong?
<IdleOne> All I said was that you are a Rock Star :)
<maco> smartass
<IdleOne> some people have a hard time with fame :P
<elky> Here we go again?
<elky> maco, /me points to -women
<maco> i wish at beta time we could start switching the +1 factoid over to saying "not released as Stable, but testers are more than welcome" or something
<maco> rather than having it be in SCARY MODE even as final ISOs of the stable thing are being spun
<IdleOne> submit a edit to the factoid?
<gartral> dangit, i cant keep getting kicked from #ubuntu just cause my connection is wonkey! i understand the need for security, but security should NEVER compromise ease-of-use! that's more Microsoft's thing, no?
<maco> if microsoft compromised ease of use in favour of security, it wouldnt have its malware problem
<gartral> maco: microsoft has a malware probblem becaue their tyrannical A$$^&*#S, keep in mind, there are viri and other malware that attack linux, it's just very few and far between
<maco> very few and far between because our security model is better
<maco> ANYWAY, i told you yesterday how to get on, why dont you just do that?
<maco> irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 8001
<IdleOne> when exactly did you get kicked out?
<IdleOne> aemaeth link in -ot leads to a graph of a pot leaf
<gartral> this is getting rediculous
<IdleOne> what is?
<IdleOne> gartral:^^
<gartral> my internet is hiccuping, causeing my registration to fail cause im ghosting, and i have to ghost-log my nick to get back into #ubuntu..
<IdleOne> and how is that a #ubuntu issue?
<IdleOne> gartral: #ubuntu-ops is for handling bans/kicks not to complain about your internet connection
<maco> http://blog.expatsinksa.com/?p=43
<IdleOne> Please part as you are not banned in #ubuntu as far as I can tell.
<gartral> IdleOne: because i keep getting bounced to the unregged chanel. and no-one answered me there.
<maco> gartral: check out that link
<IdleOne> gartral: you get sent to -unregged because your client is identifying after it joins channels. Also not an Ubuntu issue
<gartral> maco: i have a failing disk, my web browsers are all screwed up x.x
<IdleOne> normally your client will wait 5 seconds to autojoin if there is a password set in the nickserv pass field. #irssi can tell you how to extend that time.
<gartral> needless to say, my luck is ctd x.x
<IdleOne> gartral: again, this is not the channel. you are able to join #ubuntu to get help. you can join #irssi to get help with irssi.
<maco> gartral: can i pm you the commands to make auto-ghosting work?
<gartral> maco: please!
<IdleOne> ignoring me because I am not telling you what you want to hear is rude.
 * gartral really needs to setup a bouncer >.>
<IdleOne> you really need to part this channel
<IdleOne> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<gartral> IdleOne: i'm not ignoring you, my friend, i'm just busy and running around like a chiken whose head was just lopped off
<IdleOne> ok, fine. Please type /part
<IdleOne> You are not allowed to idle here.
<gartral> i havent been idleing! i was talking with you and maco!
<gartral>  and /part doesnt work in irssi, you need /wc :P
<gartral> anyway, have a good one
<nhandler> IdleOne: A little patience doesn't hurt ;)
<IdleOne> trust me. I was being patient
<maco> nhandler: you missed yesterday
<maco> that user comes in here to whine for long stretches about the -unregged policy
<nhandler> maco: True, I wasn't around for him yesterday. I was only looking at this isolated incident
<IdleOne> He was the victim of a dcc attack in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> it's somehow #ubuntu fault
<maco> and since he doesnt have access to the router's firmware, clearly #ubuntu's policy should change to allow vulnerable systems
<IdleOne> or rather the policy of not allowing compromised users in the channel is stupid
<maco> i uh...smacked him with the irssi manpage
<IdleOne> which he can't read and I am not sure how he is going to read the instructions on the link to autoghost.pl because his browsers are all broken
<maco> i pasted the instructions from the page into his pm buffer
<maco> he said he cant do the wget part of it
<IdleOne> he needs to clean install and stop messing with his system
<maco> his manpage excuse was that small hard drive = didnt install the manpage package... while the manpage isnt a separate package
<IdleOne> seems more and more like a sophisticated troll
<maco> what is up with all the trolls that know how to spell and use punctuation lately, by the way?
<maco> my trolldar needs an upgrade :(
<IdleOne> I think it has to do with the axis of the earth and alignment of the planets
<maco> is it a full moon?
<IdleOne> isn't it always on freenode
<IdleOne> :)
<Tm_T> no really
<goddard> hello
<goddard> For some stupid reason the ubuntu channel is saying there is a problem with my rotuer?
<IdleOne> did you follow the instructions from #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<goddard> what are you talking about?
<goddard> Im not running any tests on my machine because I dont have a problem with my router
<goddard> This is obviously an error
<IdleOne> well you must have been victim to a dcc attack
<IdleOne> that is why you are being sent there
<goddard> ?
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu-read-topic  and type test me
<goddard> I'm cloaked
<IdleOne> being cloaked has nothing to do with it
<goddard> it was probably a vicious moderator
<IdleOne> I doubt that. we don't ban for no reason
<goddard> Then explain in technical terms why I was banned?
<IdleOne> because you were probably in #ubuntu  at the time a dcc exploit was posted to the channel and that forced your client to quit and forcing the bot to set a ban on you
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu-read-topic  and type test me
<goddard> So how is this my problem?
<goddard> Why are you making this my issue?
<IdleOne> if there is no issue then the bot will let you back in
<IdleOne> it is your issue because the exploit affects routers that are not properly configured
<goddard> How is my router "not properly configured"
<IdleOne> seriously dude, join the channel, follow the instructions. problem solved.
<IdleOne> why cry about it for an hour in here, you could of been done by now and back in #ubuntu
<goddard> Thats not how I handle things I'd like to understand not just blindly follow your instructions or "orders"
<goddard> I'm not crying at all
<goddard> I like to know
<IdleOne> ok. well then don't go to the channel, don't read/follow the instructions.
<goddard> Thats it? or have we reached the limit in your understanding of the process be honest
<IdleOne> nothing we can do about it. oh yeah you could also change the port your client uses to connect to freenode
<IdleOne> change it from 6667 to 8001
<goddard> Is there some explination as to why I should do this?
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit will explain further
<IdleOne> goddard: is there anything else I can try and help with?
<goddard> This is a problem with NAT redirection?
<IdleOne> Honestly, I don't know. I know that it is as simple as changing the port in your client
<IdleOne> to resolve it
<IdleOne> or updating the firmware on the router.
<goddard> My router also has an option to filter nat redirection so I checked that box I also checked my firmware its up to date
<goddard> and the page says version 5 and mine is a version 8
<goddard> missing some parts or something
<goddard> Can you attempt to send me a invalid dcc command and see if it still works?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> you can test by joining #ubuntu-read-topic and type test me
<goddard> That sends the invalid command then?
<IdleOne> no
<goddard> What does it do?
<IdleOne> beats me.
<goddard> Who made it?
<goddard> https://launchpad.net/~myrtti this person?
<goddard> oh its a girl
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> and?
<goddard> not many girls into computers why?
<IdleOne> of course not
<IdleOne> they are all to busy learning to cook and sew
<IdleOne> good night
<maco> because we get sick of dealing with people who say "woah its a girl!"
<goddard> thank goodness
<goddard> you cant be serious
<IdleOne> goddard: you went from having some legitimate questions to a sexist troll
<goddard> I knew you would play that card
<IdleOne> you have the link, you know what channel to join to be tested.
<goddard> Your the one that talked about cooking and sewing
<goddard> not me
<IdleOne> yup I am
<goddard> so your the troll
<IdleOne> yes
<goddard> ok glad thats settled
<IdleOne> I am the Ubuntu member, op troll
<maco> goddard: IdleOne was being sarcastic because your "oh its a girl" response was so obviously sexist
<IdleOne> that's me
<goddard> maco so whats wrong with that?
<maco> we don't like sexim?
<maco> *sexism
<goddard> huh?
<goddard> what the hell is that?
<maco> did you just ask what's wrong with sexism?
<goddard> beating women? I dont do that
<maco> there's a lot more to sexism than physical abuse...
<goddard> I think its sexism
<goddard> and no I dont
<goddard> my women loves me as do most women I talk with
<maco> "who wrote it? oh a girl" as if that explains everything... sexist
<goddard> ??
<goddard> I think you are being insecure or childish
<goddard> it was simply surprising to see a women into computers unexpected and thats all the justification I will make
<maco> no, i think you're completely oblivious to privilege
<goddard> huh?
<IdleOne> can someone please ask goddard to part this channel. he has the answers concerning -read-topic. Now he is just trolling
<goddard> Thats the way you prove your points IdleOne?
<maco> being surprised about women being good with computers is just as sexist as being surprised about men being good with kids
<IdleOne> you proved it for me.
<goddard> maco: you have some things to work out
<maco> so, expressing such surprise was doing you no favours
<goddard> ...
<elky> goddard, you've been asked to leave, and you'll be leaving of your own choice or by my will. Which way do you choose?
<goddard> elky: I have been disrespected
<goddard> elky: I want an apology
<goddard> apologize
<IdleOne> who?
<goddard> You and mac
<goddard> o*
<IdleOne> when were you disrespected?
<elky> You're the one hunting out women on launchpad. I'd rather you repent for being creepy.
<goddard> ?
<maco> elky: ewww really?
<elky> maco, well he was pasting myrtti's lp link
<goddard> Now I want an apology from elky
<maco> elky: oooh i see
<IdleOne> when were you disrespected?
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> <goddard> I am going to file a complaint
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> you are free to do so.
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> here is the link
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<maco> why is it that when someone is called out for saying something sexist, they are suddenly the victim?
<IdleOne> because then we are infringing on the perceived right to say whatever the hell they want?
<IdleOne> they forget that this is IRC and not a democracy
<elky> Yes, we and the rest of congress.
<Cerebr0> Any ideas why I cannot join #ubuntu?
<Cerebr0> Any ideas why i can not join #ubuntu?
<jussi> Cerebr0: one moment
<jussi> Cerebr0: what message does it give if you try to join?
<Cerebr0> i dont get any message at all
<Cerebr0> window just does not pop up
<jussi> Cerebr0: which client are you using?
<Cerebr0> i am using Empathy if that matters
<jussi> Cerebr0: and do you have anything in your server window?
<Cerebr0> You know I'm really new to this, what is the server window?
<jussi> Cerebr0: you should have a window there somewhere which has all the info that freenode gave - the very first one to pop up
<Cerebr0> I just have a contact list window (with no contacts) and this window that had 3 tabs, #freenode, #ubuntu-irc and #ubuntu-ops
<Cerebr0> is there a different, better, client I should be using than Empathy
<jussi> hrm, I really dont know empathy at all, so its hard to help there. you don't seem to have any matching bans as far as I can see, but I need to know if you have anything in your server window. could you perhaps try another client?
<jussi> yes, xchat would be a large improvement
<Cerebr0> ok i will try that
<jussi> Cerebr0: if you still have trouble, please come back and ask
<Cerebr0> thanks for being helpful :)
<jussi> no probs!
<jussi> glebihan: how can we help you today?
<glebihan> jussi: thanks for asking, but not having any problem, was just following Cerebr0 as I tried to help him earlier
<jussi> glebihan: ok, we have a no idle rule here, so see you next time :)
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged | IRCC meeting:
<El> jussi are you there?
<jussi> yes
<El> this is Cerebr0
<El> still can't join it for some reason
<jussi> ok, so what does the server window in xchat say?
<jussi> (first in the list)
<El> says i need to +r be identified which i did
<El> identify with services it says, since when have you had to do all the junk, i was able to get on no problem the last coulple of days
<maco> since spam attacks
<maco> !register > el
<ubottu> el, please see my private message
<jussi> El: ahh, that explains it.
<jussi> hrm, why are we +r atm anyway? did we have recent attacks?
<maco> there were some earlier today
<jussi> ElCerebr0: sorted now?
<ElCerebr0> well im not sure why i couldnt get into it with my other nick i registered it but thanks for the help Jussi
<ElCerebr0> yes it works now
<jussi> ElCerebr0: you can be registered but not Identified
<jussi> ;)
<ElCerebr0> seems like an awful lot of hoops to jump through
<maco> ElCerebr0: in the network list in xchat go to edit the freenode network
<maco> set the server password to match your registration password
<maco> now itll be automatic
<jussi> ElCerebr0: unfortunatley sometimes we have to, as there are people who abuse the system
<jussi> ElCerebr0: All ok now?
<ElCerebr0> oh sorry im good thanks
<rww> IdleOne: As I understand it (which admittedly isn't very well), FloodBot's "test me" command does actually send a DCC exploit command.
<rww> hence people disappearing off the server if they fail it ;)
<bazhang> [ibizatryx] (~g@CPE-124-190-82-159.vic.bigpond.net.au  ugh in -unregged
<bazhang> feel like banning before he gets to #ubuntu
<Seeker`> who is it?
<bazhang> check his realname
<ikonia> idiot
<bazhang> horrific
<bazhang> troll ho
<Seeker`> I'll /msg him
<Seeker`> sent a /msg, no response as yet
<bazhang> cant have good intent with a realname like that
<bazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LjL> there is a problem in my opinion if people aren't allowed to use !hi in response to someone greeting the channel
<LjL> i agree it's stupid to use it
<LjL> but what *is* the sane use case for the factoid? if it's there, people will use it to greet, can't blame them for doing the obvious
<Seeker`> what is the syntax for forgetting factoids again?
<knome> works very well in xubuntu, where traffic is low
<LjL> !forget blah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !forget blah
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> knome: does it work much better than saying "hello foo!"
<Seeker`> !forget hi
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<bazhang> he's back
<knome> LjL, yes, because then the ppl are linked to guidelines and also told that they are free to ask questions, since many times the next question is "can i ask..." if you just "hey foo!"
<Seeker`> !hi-#xubuntu is <reply> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<knome> Seeker`, thanks
<bazhang> I'd argue that the realname is bad enough to take action
<Seeker`> give him a minute to respond to my PM
<bazhang> OK
<Pici> uh
<Seeker`> uh?
<Pici> hi
<Pici> ...
<Pici> A lot of people use !hi, why did we remove it exactly?
<bazhang> time to unforget it
<Seeker`> Pici: because someone was doing it to everyone that said "hi" in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, swiftarrow said: hi is hi there!
<bazhang> :)
<Pici> Seeker`: And did someone tell them to stop?
<Seeker`> and 2 lines of text for everyone that joins is spammy
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> but there is a valid point of "why is it there is we can't use it"
<elky> swiftarrow, sorry but we had to remove the !hi factoid because it was being abused. We're not likely to put it back so soon.
<bazhang> ibizatryx  seems to be just joining then timing out
<Seeker`> set up a ban forward to ##fix_your_connection?
<Seeker`> !forget hello
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<bazhang> ugh
<Pici> Shes done this in the past for other issues.
<Pici> foobart/blue_anna
<bazhang> yeppers
<bazhang> kind of grating
<bazhang> why not just a straight ban on ibizatryx
<Pici> Why?
<bazhang> check the realname on him
<Pici> bazhang: did I misuderstand what was going on with qwert/cwillu there in -ot?
<bazhang> Pici, nope
<swiftarrow> elky, aww, shucks.  Too bad people abuse things like that.
<elky> yeah, it's too bad.
<elky> swiftarrow, was there something else we could help you with? We have a no-idle policy here so we can keep track of who needs help, but there's logs if you're otherwise just curious.
<jussi> hello DBO! long time no see.
<swiftarrow> elky, no, not really!  first time I've come across a no-idle policy...  I'm actually afk.  But if you prefer, I'll just leave
<popey> liamsmith smells like a troll
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (liamsmithuk keeps on posting destructive commands)
<IdleOne> seriously? we removed the high factoid because someone was abusing it?
<IdleOne> errr !hi
<IdleOne> so if some gives everybody the !ati factoid we will just remove the factoid
<IdleOne> the !hi factoid is very useful, if there was a user abusing it then that person should have been +q and talked to.
<IdleOne> kids should'nt play near stoves either, lets just remove every stove/oven
<IdleOne> and not to harp on the issue but if the factoid is useful in a low volume channel like xubuntu, stands to reason that the benefits far outweigh one annoying troll who was abusing the bot. Remove the trolls, not the help/helpers
<charlie-tca> +1
<knome> charlie-tca, !hi is enabled on #xubuntu anyway now, as i requested it
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<IdleOne> knome: and that is great :)
<knome> IdleOne, yes. i can see why it's not working as it should @ #ubuntu though. maybe people should forward the factoid to PM anyway.
<charlie-tca> We seem to want to bury ourselves in extra work, when the correct procedures work so well
<IdleOne> the factoid was working just fine, every so often we get a jerk who likes to abuse a factoid.
<IdleOne> wait I have an even better example
<IdleOne> !ops is used by the spam bots. REMOVE IT QUICK
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !ops is used by the spam bots. REMOVE IT QUICK
<Seeker`> wow, overreaction or what
<IdleOne> maybe
<Seeker`> the argument present was basically "its not abusive to respond to people that say 'hi' with !hi, so if people can't use it why have it"
<Seeker`> *presented
<Seeker`> so it wouldn't be misusing the factoid to do it every time someone entered and says "hi"
<IdleOne> people can and should be able to use it, just not on every single person who joins the channel. that was a case of bot abuse
<Seeker`> but that does involve spamming channel with 3 lines
<Seeker`> is there a technical need for !hi, like there is for !ops?
<IdleOne> yes but the user triggering is the spammer not the factoid beinmg misused
<IdleOne> being*
<IdleOne> yes there is. it links to the guidelines
<jpds> Blinken red lights.
<Seeker`> but afaict, the factoid wasn't being misused or abused. I can't think of any better use cases than it was being used for
<knome> could some factoids be forced to direct to PM?
<Seeker`> so does !guidelines
<Seeker`> if someone says hi, it isn't inappropriate to respond with "hi". How many "!hi"'s per hour can someone do before it is being abusive?
<knome> of course "!hi" shouldn't say "Hi!" *everybody* in the channel, but would it make sense to require a 'recipient'?
<Seeker`> knome: in the case earlier, it was being directed at people that said "hi"
<IdleOne> when someone says hi it is not inappropriate to respond with !hi. it is when a user is triggering !hi to every user who joins before they say anything
<knome> Seeker`, yes, but what if !hi was forced to *always* go to PM?
<Seeker`> IdleOne: well, the case that caused me to remove it was only being directed at people that said "hi".
<Seeker`> IdleOne: and it was often enough to cause (imo) significant spam in the channel
<knome> Seeker`, i mean, having somebody respond to "hi" with "!hi" everytime is not really abusive, at least not as much as printing the factoid every time is
<knome> Seeker`, even "!hi >nick" is not that abusive/spammy
<Seeker`> knome: thats my point, it isn't abusing the bot, but it is causing spam in the channel
<knome> Seeker`, yes, but forcing/limiting the output to PM would remove that spam
<Seeker`> therefore, it is a fault with the factoid, not the user, as the user wasn't abusing the bot, so the factoid is too spammy, hence why I removed it
<Seeker`> what tangible benifit does the factoid provide?
<Seeker`> Just a link to the guidelines?
<knome> Seeker`, yeah, and well, it's a warm welcome
<Seeker`> knome: there is a link to the guidelines in the channel topic
<Seeker`> which is presented to everyone when they enter the channel
<Seeker`> people can provide warm welcomes without a factoid :)
<knome> Seeker`, imo !hi is 1) a nice warm welcome, 2) !guidelines, and 3) !ask
<knome> Seeker`, which is justifiable imo
<Seeker`> is the "welcome to #ubuntu!" that the bot notices you when you join the channel not sufficiently welcoming? Do people require two seperate welcomes from the bot to feel adequately welcomed?
<knome> Seeker`, kind of yes, but some people *do* ignore notices, for example because their IRC client present the notice in a different/non-active window (like irssi does)
<knome> Seeker`, i mean. the ignoring might not be deliberate/intentional
<knome> Seeker`, but that happens
<IdleOne> imo the benefits of having the factoid still outweigh the occasional spammy nature of it when it is misused
<ikonia> no one reads it
<ikonia> human interaction is nicer than someone hitting them with a bot
<Seeker`> what benefits? Respamming a link and a greeting that is presented in a notice and the channel topic?
<jrib> well the !hi stuff is annoying when the channel is busy imo
<IdleOne> ok.
<ikonia> jrib: the annoying part of it is the useful stuff isn't read
<knome> agreed with jrib, but that's why i wondered if the factoid could be forced to appear in PM's only
<Seeker`> the point is, you can't reasonably ask users to stop doing !hi to everyone that says "hi" because it is an appropriate, valid use of the factoid, even if it is spamming the channel
<ikonia> it contains some good information, but it's always followed by "I have Linux issues" which is they had read the URL in the !hi factoid they would know that's not how to ask
<jrib> ikonia: right.  The people usually saying hi also proceed to ask vague questions on several lines.  Leading to more factoids being thrown at them and ignored
<charlie-tca> hmm, I can't count the number of people thanked ubottu for welcoming them when presented with the factoid. It really does help
<ikonia> if someone says "hi, welcome to the channel, keep in mind this channel's for ubuntu support only" it gets read more than !hi ; ubottu blah blah
<ikonia> I don't know why, but it does seem to
<jrib> !hi
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> what did it used to say?
<ikonia> (kidding)
<Seeker`> !hi-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> I start with more than one channel open, but I do get a "Welcome to ..." in every channel
<knome> charlie-tca, well, of course it would be nicer that it was a human who said hi and told all that, but isn't the bot because it is easier to call a factoid rather than write things again and again... :)
<charlie-tca> That's what I am saying
<knome> charlie-tca, exactly. the rest of the comment was also for others to consider :)
<Seeker`> there isn't any new information provided by the factoid, and I think its silly to have a spammy factoid we can't reasonably ask people to stop using for the sake of a few people wanting to appear polite by sending a factoid when they can't be bothered to type the message themselves
<jrib> yes, and you can always just create an alias in your client with that factoid.  It's more likely to be read that way anyway
<ikonia> I don't care either way, there are only a few idiots that abuse it
<knome> isn't abusing the bot against the guidelines anyway, so there's a reason to warn/kick/can those users?
<charlie-tca> So, at what point do you simply kill all the factoids, because somebody abused them and you can type them anyway?
<Seeker`> knome: is it an abuse of the bot to send "!hi" to every user that says "hi"?
<Seeker`> If so, what proportion *can* you send it to?
<knome> Seeker`, use common sense?
<Seeker`> if it is as useful as is being claimed, it should be acively sent to every user that joins the channel. Or at least every user that says "hi".
<Seeker`> so it is a valuable, useful factoid we absolutely must have, but absolutely must limit the number of people we send it to?
<knome> Seeker`, former, of course not, latter, yes, that's pretty much what's done @ #xubuntu and it works there perfectly.
<Seeker`> xubuntu is far lower traffic than ubuntu
<knome> i understand, and again, that's why suggested that the !hi factoid reply should be stricly forced/limited to PM's
<Seeker`> I don't think that people need the information presented to them in PM, channel topic and notice within 10 seconds
<knome> in my experience, some people just do.
<Seeker`> those people will probably need it explained 15 or 20 times though
<knome> sure.
<knome> :)
<Seeker`> and aren't likely to respond well to bots
<ikonia> just to put a little perspective on it, a few users we've actually had to ban from #ubuntu for refusing to stop using it
<ikonia> they took the argument stance that using it to say "hi" is a legitamte use, so refused to stop
<ikonia> while that's a very small minority it can be contensious
<knome> well, if you remove the !hi factoid, i'm sure these banned users and their soul-mates figure out some other factoid to abuse
<Seeker`> yes, but then it will be actually be abusing the bot
<ikonia> from their point of you, they where not abusing it, that was the contensious point I was referencing
<Seeker`> rather than using a factoid for its intended purpose
<knome> Seeker`, i'm sure there are other factoids that can be used for their intended purpose, but still 'abused' the same way !hi is/was
<knome> eg. !guidelines can easily become one of those
<Seeker`> no, !guidelines is only used for reminding people about guidelines if they repeatedly abuse them
<Seeker`> which is a significantly lower proportion of users than the ones that join the chanel and say "hi"
<knome> yes, but you can start to nitpick
<Seeker`> not really
<knome> oh well, i disagree. ;)
<Seeker`> if there are multiple, rapid uses of !guidelines within a short space of time, there is something going on
<Seeker`> if a user is sending it to lots of people for silly reasons, they can be asked to stop because an op doesn't deem the notice as necessary
<Seeker`> and they are the ones that enforce the guidelines
<Seeker`> whereas !hi can result in high levels of spam if 10 users in a minute join and say "hi", and it isn't an incorrect use of the factoid
<Seeker`> a situation where !guidelines is called lots it usually self-limiting, because it results in an !ops call sooner or later
<jpds> ...
<jpds> ..
<jpds> .
<jpds>  
<jrib> .
<jrib> ..
<jrib> ...
<knome> .
<knome> ..
<knome> ...
<Pici> Can we try to avoid that here.
<knome> Pici, i'm sure we can try.
<Pici> Er, I mean using ! ops.  Many of us have the word itself on hilight.
<marienz> yes, yes we do
<knome> oh, right, so we're free to spam the channel as long as we don't use ¡spo
<jrib> heh
<jpds> Pici: My point exactly.
<knome> sdo¡ actually
<Pici> knome: Its setting off red emergency hilights for at least jpds and I.
<knome> Pici, i'm sorry for the users that did use that :)
<Seeker`> knome: long story short, I won't be readding the !hi factoid myself, and if you can show me any other factoids which are just as open to abuse as !hi and are equally useless/ spammy, I'll remove them too.
<knome> Seeker`, if i come across those, i'll sure tell you. :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: networkconsole is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<Pici> Oh this is good, right at the top of that page is "This is a work in progress, it is not mature yet and it may break your system"
<knome> heh
<DBO> can you guys remove me from the !ops message in #ubuntu
<DBO> I cant do much when you get spammed in there now days
<niko> DBO: it's called spam
<DBO> oh you're right its not coming from ubot2
<DBO> my bad
<Pici> You're still on the #ubuntu access list anyway.
<jpds> Haha, ubottu DDoS.
<DBO> Pici, I dont think I am
<Pici> DBO: I just checked.
<DBO> oh
<DBO> I guess I am
<jussi> err, DBO should have been removed a long time ago iirc
<DBO> probably
<jussi> DBO: you didnt renew on LP, did you?
<DBO> no
<jussi> ok, Ill remove you from both lists
<DBO> I got hired by Canonical and have not really had time to help
<DBO> it was unfair to keep on
<jussi> DBO, sorted now.
<DBO> jussi, thank you
<jussi> DBO: you are most welcome :)
<DBO> jussi, who tends to be in charge around here these days? :)
<DBO> when I left it was Seveas handing over the reigns to LjL
<Pici> The IRC Council.
<jussi> DBO: myself, Pici topyli nhandler and tsimpson make up the irc council
<Pici> gj
<jussi> just keeping you all awake :D
<Pici> Okay :P
<jussi> besides, topyli is here beside me :D
<Tm_T> jussi: give hjim a hug
<jussi> Ijust did
<maco> are you irc'ing from the sauna?
<Pici> you hugged him in the sauna?
<Tm_T> maco: sauna is sacred place, no gadgets there
<jussi> no
<jussi> no sauna irc
<jussi> but we did visit the sauna
<jussi> and no sauna hugs either
<topyli> hug confirmed!
<|EOF|> i have come to the conclusion that the ops in #ubuntu-ops use excessive force
<|EOF|> and by tight ship they are talking about their anuses
<Tm_T> pardon?
<Tm_T> |EOF|: something particular we can help you with?
<|EOF|> yeah, which one of you is garry newman?
<|EOF|> i'm from the FBI's EOF unit
<IdleOne> and you need us to tell you who garry newman is?
<|EOF|> yes, he has been running for some time
<|EOF|> that may not even be his real name
<IdleOne> So naturally you firgured the Ubuntu ops team would be the people to ask.
<|EOF|> yes, i heard from a source he would be in here
<IdleOne> |EOF|: Do you need help with anything #ubuntu ban/kick related?
<Tm_T> |EOF|: unfortunately this channel is not for such requests
<|EOF|> never mind "homies"
<|EOF|> cyall
<charlie-tca> Hmm, and I thought the government would something besides a browser to access irc ;-)
<Pici> A browser from an IP in Toronto too
<IdleOne> haha
<Tm_T> well, polite attitude always works
<Tm_T> so whoever he was looking for is now save
<IdleOne> He wasn't looking for anyone.
<Tm_T> what, it wasn't FBI?!
<IdleOne> except for someone to indulge him in his sad attempt to troll and waste someones time
 * Tm_T hides
<IdleOne> A more aggressive policy towards trolls is needed in my opinion.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: even if less aggressive approach might keep them better away?
<Tm_T> as in, not giving them what they're after?
<IdleOne> what is it you think they are after?
<charlie-tca> someone to argue with, many times
<Tm_T> trying to get us to react
<IdleOne> ok. so if the reaction is a ban they can't return to try again
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I rather have them staying away on their own
<IdleOne> time is saved by not having to deal with these idiots.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I had no issue to deal with this case
<IdleOne> This time.
<IdleOne> this was a recon troll
<Pici> Was this person in #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> Pici: not that I know
<Pici> IdleOne: Or are you talking about our response in -ops?
<IdleOne> response in here
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I often deal with the most difficult cases, I dare to say
<Tm_T> IdleOne: also I believe one can be strict AND polite (:)
<IdleOne> true
<Tm_T> not saying it would be easy, but...
<ubottu> hypatia called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<niko> why not change !ops trigger in ubottu to do nothing if there is more than x nicks in the string received ?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Psy-Jack` appears to be abusive - 5)
<IdleOne> +r set
<ikonia> please keep an eye on oracle
<knome> what about sun?
 * knome hides
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-29
<nhandler> niko: !ops is just a normal factoid. It would require making a special exception for it in the code.
<nhandler> What about adding a delay so that people need to be in the channel X seconds before using the factoids?
<jpds> .
<IdleOne> nhandler: I think a 10 minute delay before !trigger can be used would be decent
<IdleOne> maybe 5 min
<IdleOne> more then 5 seconds that's for sure
<jpds> Who cares about the factoid; think about our blinken red lights.
<nhandler> IdleOne: I don't think we need more than a minute. A lot of the bots target multiple channels. I believe idoru should also be able to catch it in that time
<IdleOne> bot masters can decide on the time
<IdleOne> hopefully it will help
<jpds> IdleOne: I use NTP to decide my time.
<IdleOne> jpds: me too
<IdleOne> so we must have the same time
<IdleOne> :P
<jpds> Jolly good.
<IdleOne> removed +r
<IdleOne> anybody else have an issue with the nick Culero?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> 02:44:20 < ~Braber01_> um how come i can see other people use the !hi | username command but it's not working now?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget welcome
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: forget welcome
<nhandler> ubottu: forget welcome
<ubottu> I'll forget that, nhandler
<nhandler> IdleOne: ^^^
<IdleOne> thanks
<IdleOne> I suppose the other aliases for hi should be forgotten
<Tm_T> hi hagabaka, how can we help you?
<hagabaka> oh, I was banned in #ubuntu but unbanned later, thanks
<rww> Hola. "fukedrobssister" is in #ubuntu, and didn't change their nick when I asked. It's inappropriate for the channel, right?
<bazhang> * [Shankar0] (~hsr@triband-mum-120.62.160.117.mtnl.net.in): hsr  appears to be a Qwert clone
<bazhang> rww, I'd say yes, but I wanted to ban ikizabtyrkx (something like that ) for his realname
<rww> I guess one could argue that realnames don't show up in-channel (I don't know anything about this specific instance.).
<bazhang> "stop rape, say yes"
<bazhang> that was it^^
<maco> O_o
 * rww facepalms
<rww> people suck :(
<bazhang> looked like perhaps it was callum
<rww> for anyone who was wondering, which given fukedrobssister's continued presence in #ubuntu is I guess nobody, "chram" is slang for male genitalia.
<bazhang> have him in PM
<rww> thanks
<bazhang> still trolling but less offensive at least
<elky> I am having the strangest conversation with qwert in PM
<ikonia> oh ?
<elky> Something about bifurcating phone lines and sock puppetry
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> what started that conversation
<elky> he pinged me randomly wanting help
<rww> him wandering into #ubuntu-offtopic as Shankar0 and getting called out on it, I'd guess.
<elky> i was curious as to how he was going to try con me
<elky> shall I tell him to come here?
<elky> or have you had your daily dose already?
<ikonia> just read it
<ikonia> he got busted !
<elky> http://privatepaste.com/03e917ba17
<ikonia> randomly odd
<rww> That would be less obviously false if his client's ident changed :\
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> this was the guy trying to suggest he was maco too
<ikonia> I'm not very comfortable with his behaviour
<elky> ikonia, now now, lets not insult actual idiots.
 * persia idly wishes all IPv4 support would just stop so that we didn't have NAT from certain sorts of folk.
<elky> i wish Hurricane Electric would stop handing ipv6 out like candy
<knome> :P
<persia> elky, Why?
<rww> persia: because as it is, crafting bans against HE IPv6 consumers that aren't easily evadable is a headache
<persia> People are getting banned, requesting a new netblock, having it granted, and getting banned again?
<elky> Yup.
<elky> Whackamole
<bazhang> * [alongusername] (~sm@2610:1c8:1:0:250:8dff:feb5:5417): sm     <--- chram ?
<persia> Lovely :/
<bazhang> tell him to go to ##hardware?
<rww> persia: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/14/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t20:02 :(
<rww> (see also the insanity further up in that log)
<rww> bazhang: as I said earlier, it's slang
<bazhang> rww, yep, not obvious to everyone though
 * persia is convinced HE doesn't understand the point of IPv6, reading the logs.  /32s!!!!!!!
<elky> Wishing for the blue pill yet?
<bazhang> thought liamsmithuk was banned
<bazhang> 	*!*@194.81.36.125   yep ban evading
<bazhang> PM'd him and asked him to exit, he did so
<bazhang> <hostile> let's troll ubuntu-women   possible incoming
<rww> yay, my trolldar is working
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (ceil420)
<bazhang> what??
<ikonia> that's odd
<bazhang> the bot is acting weird
<bazhang> openly arranging trolling party for -women in ##linux
<rww> in which channel?
<bazhang> ^^
<rww> huh, sorry. i must be tired.
<bazhang> just a matter of time before he did something
<bazhang> should file a bug with ubottu for that?  !ot | nick  reports !emergency | nick call?
<ikonia> has it done it again ?
<bazhang> just now it did ^^
<ikonia> try it again, may have just been a little glitch
<rww> it PMed FloodBot the "Please don't think I'm intelligent." message, too. oddness.
<ikonia> may just need a restart
<rww> bazhang: huh. I gave hostile the "#ubuntu is better at support, try there" line and he parted. That was easier than expected.
<ubottu> aemaeth called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<rww> and that was a response to aemaeth issuing !love :\
<Tm_T> tsimpson: jussi: ubottu needs some nudge
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (CameronH)
<bazhang> repeater script
<jussi> bazhang: I have to go, watch it for me
<bazhang> jussi, ok
<bazhang> put a +q on CameronH in -ot , now deopping there
<bazhang> he already quit after no headway in PM
<CameronH> Im confused
<bazhang> hi
<CameronH> I wish to be unbanned from your channel >.>
<bazhang> CameronH, you know why you were banned in #ubuntu and muted in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<CameronH> for being dumb
<CameronH> And trolling
<CameronH> And talking about minecraft in a non minecraft channel
<CameronH> And not reading the rules
<bazhang> pretty much
<bazhang> you've read the guidelines and code of conduct, correct?
<CameronH> Tbh i didnt finish it all
<bazhang> okay, please take a moment to finish
<CameronH> And i dont have the link now
<bazhang> you need the links?
<CameronH> Yespls
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<CameronH> done
<bazhang> so you are going to stay on topic and follow the guidelines in #ubuntu ?
<CameronH> Yessit
<CameronH> Sir*
<CameronH> I wont be there unless i need help
<bazhang> you can rejoin now
<CameronH> Ok thanks
<CameronH> Ima go to bed now tho
<CameronH> :)
<CameronH> Night
<bazhang> as for the mute in -offtopic, you would need assistance from a regular op there as I am not one
<CameronH> I see, I assume i would just pm an op?
<bazhang> or one may be around, just a moment
<bazhang> well, if it's late where you are , you can rejoin here in future to resolve
<bazhang> ie the mute in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CameronH> Ok cool, to be correct its reaaaaaaaaaaaally early in the morning :P
<CameronH> night
<bazhang> bye
<tomaw> does someone here have access to the ubuntu public irclogs?
<Tm_T> write access?
<tomaw> grep access
<tomaw> I was after someone that could grep the whole year for nimp.org :)
<tomaw> if that's difficult I'll just mirror it
<Pici> jpds: ping ^
<jpds> .
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (chodelicker appears to be abusive - 5)
<maco> oh goody
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In ubottu, trijntje said: !foo is bar
<Pici> indeed.
<IdleOne> !poo is bear
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !poo is bear
<IdleOne> sorry, couldn't help myself
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (radioman-lt spam)
<nhandler> tomaw: I know I'm a bit late, but you could always do 'site:irclogs.ubuntu.com nimp.org' in Google to search the Ubuntu logs. It might not pick up everything, but it should get most.
<tomaw> I fixed it myself to the degree that's useful
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-30
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TheThing|AnalSex appears to be abusive - 5)
<IdleOne> +r set
<jrib> pfft, they can't even use ubottu right
<IdleOne> heh
<lhavelund> Pici: Happy birthday from the future.
<lhavelund> *wobbles*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Braber01 said: !pong is <reply> ping
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !requirements =~ s/$/ or !Lubuntu/
<nhandler> ubottu: !requirements =~ s/$/ or !Lubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
 * persia gets new inspiration to get Lubuntu to be an official flavour
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, hardware is <reply>For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ | To help debug and improve hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubottu> rumpsy called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<ikonia> myriam_rs: can we help ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: mamarok she is
<ikonia> I didn't know she was in .ch
<ikonia> ahhhh .ch, not .cn
<ikonia> I was reading it wrong in my head
<knome> ha
<ikonia> $10 says tomasz_ is a troll
<ikonia> too close to tomaw
<Tm_T> I have seen that nick before, and not as pretending to be tomaw
<ikonia> then I'm wrong
<Tm_T> ikonia: can I get that $10 next time we meet? (;
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> make a note and bank it for later
<bazhang> hi Sterist how can we help you
<Sterist> its complicated... idk if its worth bringing up. mental debating atm =/
<bazhang> Sterist, you dont appear to be banned in any of the core ubuntu channels
<Sterist> nope
<bazhang> Sterist, that is what this channel largely addresses
<Tm_T> Sterist: if it's worth debating mentally, it's worth bringin up
<Tm_T> bazhang: but not only
<Sterist> do you have any spies in the off topic room?
<bazhang> Tm_T, thus the *largely*
<Sterist> anyone
<Tm_T> Sterist: no, we do not have spies on there, although most of us are there
<bazhang> spies for whom?
<Sterist> the room
<Tm_T> as active members of #ubuntu-offtopic (if that is the channel we are talking about)
<bazhang> on whose behalf
<Sterist> the community i guess
<Tm_T> Sterist: that channel is part of community
<bazhang> no idea where this is coming from
<Sterist> if alright i'm going for a cig and i'll upload the chat log when i get back
<Sterist> -if
<Tm_T> Sterist: err, no need to, what is it?
<Tm_T> Sterist: as I for example am in the channel and do see what has been talking there
<Sterist> lol its one of those things that is plain silly to make a report out of, chat log is best
<Sterist> i'll be back in a few
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> hirens boot cd to fix ubuntu?
<bazhang> sounds like a windows issue, and even they dont allow discussion of it in ##windows
<ubottu> In ubottu, imaginois said: hiren's is not a pirate software
<Sterist> http://www.sendspace.com/file/e7bfbk
<Sterist> tm_t did you get that?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> Sterist: what's the issue?
<Sterist> did you read it?
<Tm_T> yes
<Sterist> i guess that's why i was debating on bringing it up in the first place lol
<Tm_T> I'm not sure what you're after, so it would help if you state it (:
<Sterist> pretty petty so i'd have to go with disruption of chat or some kind of double standard being played
<Tm_T> Sterist: are you complaining on someone particular's behaviour or the channel in general?
<Sterist> well starting with rww targeting me over nonsense while allowing the very same from other people
<Sterist> derailing the topic
<Sterist> meanwhile other ops jump in with him and ignore his whack at me
<bazhang> dont see that
<Sterist> two of which i see in this room
<bazhang> its a legitimate point about no cursing allowed
<Tm_T> Sterist: because they are ops in -offtopic, they have to be here (:
 * Sterist sighs
<Tm_T> Sterist: why sigh?
<Sterist> this is why tonight's my last night as a regular in the ubuntu rooms
<bazhang> you're not banned in there, best to just move on.
<Sterist> nothing personal
<bazhang> okay.
<Sterist> exactly
<Tm_T> Sterist: how this has to do with other ubuntu rooms/channels?
<Sterist> rww has been pestering me a bit in the main room as well
<Tm_T> if he crosses the line, call the ops
<Sterist> seeing as ops will collude with him i have no desire to be around here anymore
<Sterist> that's that.
<bazhang> not sure what you mean by pestering; care to give an example
<Tm_T> I'm not colluding with anyone
<Sterist> i should have been more specific -- some ops
<Sterist> sorry about the trouble. take care guys
<bazhang> previously dilberto ?
<Sterist> 5:45am, me needs sleep
<bazhang> Sterist, please dont idle here, thanks
<bazhang> same range as 'dilberto'
<Tm_T> bazhang: why you need to chase people away from here so fast?
<bazhang> Tm_T, I don't?
<Tm_T> bazhang: you please "dont idle here, thanks" in less than 30 seconds (:
<Tm_T> bah, misplaced quotemarks
<bazhang> that was pretty clearly 'dilberto'
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> he is not banned, he is not currently making trouble (:
<bazhang> he is banned, but using a different IP address now
<Tm_T> ah, if he is banned, then makes sense
<bazhang> he's well known for promoting GNAA
<bazhang> so complaints about collusion between 'certain ops' and rww are a bit hard to believe, considering the source.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (onoko bot)
<Seveas> hi
<IdleOne> hey
<Seveas> is +r on #ubuntu still needed or was it simply forgotten?
<IdleOne> prolly forgotten
<IdleOne> removed, thanks
<Seveas> thanks! :)
<jpds> It's good to have.
<IdleOne> I agree
<IdleOne> but 237 users in unregged can't seem to figure out how to register or answer a question from the bot
<jpds> Nice.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<jrib> floodbot overreacting...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (christelisaman appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<IdleOne> +r set again
<IdleOne> little over an hour of peace
<st__> who is the responsible person for this channel and how I can contact him?
<hoober> i just ordered papa johns. but sadly i can't enter ubuntu-offtopic. so now i can't tell them. :( why am i still banned
<st__> (ubuntu channels on freenode)
<LucidOne> st__: How can we help you?
<st__> who is the responsible person for ubuntu channels on freenode and how I can contact him?
<LucidOne> it is not one single person
 * maco tries to remember whether they're all "him"s 
<LucidOne> the Ubuntu ops team is
<maco> i was referring to the IRCC
<st__> does it have some contact outside IRC?
<maco> are they all hims?
<LucidOne> st__: So how can we help you?
<hoober> brb changing my clothes for the pizza delivery person
<hoober> don't drop my position plz
<LucidOne> st__: if you tell us what you need assistance with I might be able to direct you accordingly
<LucidOne> or not
<LucidOne> he wanted to argue that the N word was not insulting because it is mainly used in the US
<LucidOne> and I told him to drop the subject in #u or I would ban him also
<hoober> back
<IdleOne> How can I help you hoober ?
<hoober> yeah i am unbanned in the offtopic forum
<hoober> banne/D*
<IdleOne> you are banned in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<hoober> yesw
<hoober> [INFO]	You are banned from this channel.
<IdleOne> yup, since Aug 7
<hoober> fix?
<IdleOne> you are going to have to wait for either Flannel (who set the ban) or another #ubuntu-offtopic op
<IdleOne> Do you remember why you were banned?
<hoober> someone accused me of being a troll at the time
<hoober> and was saying things like my life isn't bad
<IdleOne> not exactly
<IdleOne> you used the N word several times.
<IdleOne> that is absolutely not acceptable in any Ubuntu irc channel
<hoober> i don't wanna say the n word
<IdleOne> hoober: doesn't seem like there are any -offtopic ops active at the moment. I am going to ask you to return later on (4-5 hours) and hopefully one of them will be around to help you with this.
<IdleOne> hoober: have you read the !guidelines and the !codeofconduct ?
<hoober> i signed the coc
<hoober> why can't you make chat logs of the positive things i do..
<IdleOne> well um, I don't even know how to answer that
<IdleOne> fact is that you will have to come back later.
<hoober> ok/
<hoober> part
<IdleOne> that went fairly well
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<charlie-tca> Can we have the topic in #ubuntu+1 updated to reflect the RC is out, please?
<jrib> charlie-tca: sure, one sec
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: 10.10 is Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> thank you , jrib
<nhandler> ubottu: !no 10.10 is <reply> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October, 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> IdleOne: ^^^
<ikonia> whois ryaxnb ?
<topyli> ikonia: offtopic regular, annoying but mostly harmless
<ikonia> ah, he keeps joining/parting here
<topyli> the parting half is nice so it's not all bad!
<ikonia> not at all, just wondered if there was something wrong/issue
<ikonia> st__'s attitude an manners to people is getting old
<ikonia> he's had quite a few warnings now
<ikonia> please keep an eye on st___ I'm going to bed
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-01
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (P1asmaster appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !wubiupgrade is <reply> Upgrading Ubuntu 10.04 installed via Wubi to Ubuntu 10.10 will render your system unbootable. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/610898 for discussion and workarounds.
<IdleOne> nhandler: thanks for the edit :)
<IdleOne> Why don't the aliases get updated when a factoid is updated?
<IdleOne> for example !10.10 and !maverick
<persia> !-10.10
<ubottu> 10.10 has no aliases - added by Pici on 2010-04-02 11:20:29 - last edited by nhandler on 2010-09-30 20:03:57
<persia> !-maverick
<ubottu> maverick aliases: meerkat - added by Pici on 2010-04-02 11:18:59 - last edited by jussi on 2010-09-07 09:31:23
<persia> IdleOne, Because they aren't aliases :)
<IdleOne> ahh
<IdleOne> well can you make maverick be == to !10.10
 * persia no longer has permission to edit factoids
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> I feel your pain
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> ubottu: maverick is Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October, 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: maverick is Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October, 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> someone will see it and make the change hopefully :) *nudge nhandler *
<nhandler> IdleOne: Think it should simply be made an alias?
<IdleOne> that would make more sense yeah
<nhandler> ubottu: !no maverick is <reply> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October, 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> ubottu: !no 10.10 is <alias> maverick
<nhandler> IdleOne: Check that everything looks alright
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October, 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> !mavrick
<ubottu> It is spelt !mavERick :)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> funny
<IdleOne> !maverick
<IdleOne> yeah looks good now
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> s/October, 10, 2010/October 10 2010
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> or whatever the correct date format should be
<nhandler> ubottu: maverick =~ s/October, 10, 2010/October 10, 2010/
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<IdleOne> perfect, thanks :)
<persia> 10 October 2010 :p
 * persia prefers dates to be little-endian or big-endian and NOT confused-endian
<IdleOne> well the bother was the comma between October and 10
<persia> Indeed.  Accepted usage for common locales dictations "October 10, 2010" which fails by 1) being unevenly delimted, 2) being confused-endian, and 3) using differing encodings for month and day (compare "October tenth" or "10/10")
<persia> But it's "correct" from a contemporary observed linguistic viewpoint.
<persia> s/dictations/dictates/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (manboobs appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (christelisaman appears to be abusive - 6)
<bazhang> dont see a reason for him to access to #ubuntu if he wont change it
<bazhang> +have
<ikonia> who/what/where
<bazhang> rocket16 and his "Glory to Mighty Aryans!" quit message
<bazhang> refused to change it, then quit -ot saying that linking aryans to post-weimar german govt was idiocy
<topyli> never mind his reasoning. clearly the quit message bothered someone enough to request he change it, so he should
<gnomefreak> n/win 20
<oCean> hi
<oCean> floodbot2 just set +r in #ubuntu, is that intentional?
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> it didnt happen since i can back a little while ago
<oCean> Hm, I don't know why it would. Anyway just a heads-up.
<oCean> Bye
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nnnqqqwww appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<jpds> bazhang: Hmm.
<bazhang> appears to be abusive; rly?
<jpds> My name's not Reilly.
<maco> l0de is a member of one of freenode's favourite troll groups, right?
<maco> yeah i remember this routine. eventually shows a "screenshot of the virus" and really it's a link to porn
<gord> i feel like a group of trolls should have a name, like a group of crows is a murder
<gord> an "embarrassment of trolls"?
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (Lahtex)
<Seeker`> -17:13:30- ~s~ Irssi: Starting query in freenode with Lahtex
<Seeker`> -17:13:30- Lahtex: Seeker`: Your have been scheduled for termination.
<Seeker`> anyone recognise the name?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<IdleOne> appears bazhang has a fan club
<IdleOne> two users joining and harassing/swearing
<IdleOne> 100110-[14:47:48] <CpOphora> T-Minus 32 minutes before we take control. Do you wish to eject already ?
<IdleOne> take what over?
<Seeker`> no idea, but I was scheduled for termination, apparently
<IdleOne> no time table was given to you?
<Seeker`> no :(
<IdleOne> safe to assume you have 31 minutes
 * Seeker` panics
<IdleOne> lol
<Tm_T> Seeker`: don't forget to feed the cat
<Seeker`> cats are evil. They can feed themselves
<IdleOne> might need some swedish help in #u
<IdleOne> ewww <CpOphora> went from troll to creepy
<IdleOne> in PM
<Seeker`> what did they say?
<Tm_T> talar = speaking
<IdleOne> I mean, wtf-creepy
<Seeker`> what did they say?
<Tm_T> skit = shit
<Seeker`> IdleOne: ?
<IdleOne> 100110-[14:52:25] <CpOphora> I wish to be spanked by your childishness :)
<IdleOne> WHAT!?
 * Tm_T gives crash course to sverige
<Seeker`> nah, thats not wtf-creepy
<Seeker`> you have much to learn, young one :P
<IdleOne> I am not accustomed to people asking for spankings
<knome> Tm_T, in sverige, there no other courses than CRASH
<IdleOne> well not on irc
<maco> haha
<IdleOne> lol
<knome> Tm_T, but to be correct, sverige is the country, svenska is the language...
<Seeker`> I wonder if we should get some staff involved if these people/person keeps coming back?
<IdleOne> my guess is we  can expect an influx of spam, idoru will kline
<Tm_T> knome: right, just get typed is taking too much brain capacity
<knome> Tm_T, i totally understand, it's always hard to choose your words wisely when you're talking about such... high-class people like the swedes
<Seeker`> addbba has my troll-sense tingling for some reason
<marienz> I wouln't be too worried (I've had someone claim they were about to ddos freenode into oblivion much the same way)
<knome> Seeker`, your trololololo-sens?
<Seeker`> O.o
<marienz> but I'll try to be around when their supposed deadline expires, just in case. When's that, 20 past the hour?
<IdleOne> marienz: I just find it amusing when they give a warning, much like the IRA would do back in the day
<IdleOne> ~20mins or so yeah
<Tm_T> knome: no, simply writing with small onscreen keyboard in the dark room, over really laggy ssh connection
<Seeker`> IdleOne: the IRA wanted to cause fear, not hurt people
<Seeker`> afaik
<IdleOne> Seeker`: the comparison was not a good one I agree
<knome> Tm_T, you don't think swedes are high-class people? ;)
<Tm_T> no
<bazhang> * Turboz has quit (K-Lined)   IdleOne that one?
<IdleOne> nope
<bazhang> care to share then?
<IdleOne> was Pungen and CpOphora
<bazhang> yikes. never heard of 'em
<IdleOne> BT 28960
<IdleOne> and 61
<bazhang> sock puppets from the look of it
<IdleOne> that 32 minutes time limit we had left has come and gone
<IdleOne> Seeker`: still with us?
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> sure, for what?
<bazhang> the 'fan club' info
<ikonia> ??
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> no problem
<Seeker`> IdleOne: apparently so
<bazhang> ratdog still problematic it seems; going on earlier on how due to his 'disabilities' he should be allowed great latitude in being offtopic in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> just quiet him
<ikonia> it will be done now
<ikonia> the ban list is full
<ikonia> I had to remove a ban to put him in, that's why I didn't kick him again
<ikonia> !ops | can we look at the ban list please
<ubottu> can we look at the ban list please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (can we look at the ban list please)
<bazhang> of course almost no one is highlighted by that^^
<tsimpson> !ops-#ubuntu | ^
<tsimpson> hmm, that should've worked
<tsimpson> there really should be an #ubuntu specific factoid...
<bazhang> or make more people ops in here
<ikonia> don't think that would change anything as the facoitd is just a list
<bazhang> half the people on that list are rarely if ever around
<topyli> the list sucks yes
<tsimpson> I think the +e list is not empting again
<ikonia> wont do because the ban list was full
<ikonia> should do now
<tsimpson> the "ban" list includes the exemption list
<ikonia> thats what I mean, it can't +e if there is no room
<niko> 134 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@unaffiliated/bacta [by calvino.freenode.net, 3754325 secs ago]
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> did I do that
<ikonia> ah, he's lost his cloak anyway
<niko> yes
<ikonia> no big deal then
<ikonia> I can't see him getting it back for the 10th time
<ikonia> there should still be a name based ban and an IP based ban
<ikonia> ok, ban list looks better
<ikonia> niko: nice catch
<niko> also 320 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@Hitler.didnt.KillJe.ws [by calvino.freenode.net, 3754325 secs ago] > *!*@*.KillJe.ws is better i guess
<ikonia> feel free
<niko> is *!*@*bzshellz.* a choice ?
<bazhang> was not going to remove that one
<bazhang> ie the Hitler one
<ikonia> yes, it's meant to be banned
<niko> one useless :
<niko> 2010/10/01 22:32:19 -!- 183 - #ubuntu: ban $r:Fuck* [by calvino.freenode.net, 3754325 secs ago]
<niko> 2010/10/01 22:32:19 -!- 184 - #ubuntu: ban $r:Fuck [by calvino.freenode.net, 3754325 secs ago]
<niko> 77 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@nig.gs [by calvino.freenode.net, 3754325 secs ago] used to change subdomain
<bazhang> -wendy/#ubuntu- wendy has sent you a memo read it by typing /server MEMO 8323  should I respond to that notice?
<ikonia> what the hell was that
<bazhang> just /noticed me
<ikonia> did the whole channel
<bazhang> ah okay klined
<ikonia> byeeeeee
<IdleOne> if you do a /server $anything  it will disconect you
<IdleOne> so, no.
<IdleOne> /msg memoserv read some_number iirc
<ikonia> Guest_39482: can we help you ?
<Guest_39482> hi
<ikonia> hi
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<Guest_39482> can i make a request for ubuntu 10.10 (i am a beta tester)
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> it's free to download
<Guest_39482> can you guys tell the company canonical to help make the WINE prog4ram
<Guest_39482> program
<ikonia> canonical doesn't make wine
<tsimpson> if you
<Guest_39482> so people can use windows programs
<Guest_39482> yeah but i was wondering if you could tell them to do it
<tsimpson> *if you're looking for support, try #ubuntu+1
<Guest_39482> because when they sponsor it, it is more powerful
<ikonia> they  don't make wine
<Guest_39482> but if they wanted to, could they?
<ikonia> no
<Guest_39482> oh :\
<tsimpson> it is up to Canonical to decide what projects they sponsor, it has nothing to do with us
<Guest_39482> ok, thank you tsimpson and ikonia!
<ikonia> doesn't come across well as a beta tester
<tsimpson> the majority of beta testers these days probably should not be beta testers
<tsimpson> but, the times, they are a-changing
<charlie-tca> +1
<ikonia> +10
<charlie-tca> Although, I would have thought a "beta tester" should have 10.10 running already. We released the RC yesterday
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no register is <reply> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nhandler> ubottu: !no register is <reply> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-02
<bazhang> nogo seems to think that being banned from -ot gives him license to be offtopic in +1 and #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (coz_ appears to be abusive - 4)
<cyberix> could someone try downloading this http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-bin_6.21-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<cyberix> It stops before reaching 4MB
<cyberix> I do not understand why
<knome> cyberix, worksforme. if there is nothing else we can help you with, please part the channel as we have a no-idle policy.
<Tm_T> cyberix: also this is not the channel to ask such things usually (; (ja moi)
<bazhang> supremo (nogo) in -ot
<ikonia> explain
<knome> bazhang, he's @#x as well
<ikonia> ?
<knome> "at #xubuntu"
<bazhang> gobo nogo chonema multiple ban evasions in -ot ikonia
<ikonia> is he known ?
<ikonia> so he's evading now in OT ?
<bazhang> yep. insane rantings about Chinese spying, etc etc
<knome> well his comment @#x ringed my alarm bells as well
<ikonia> is he evadind in #xubuntu
<ikonia> evading
<knome> no
<bazhang> not afaik
<ikonia> cool
<bazhang> network wide issue though
<ikonia> I'm sure
<ikonia> is he banned in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ikonia> I can't see it
<bazhang> nope
<kaddi> hi, I have been banned from ubuntu and I don't know why.. could someone shed some light?
<ikonia> kaddi: one moment please
<kaddi> I'm using a webchat client atm, but only because my pc no longer boots
<ikonia> kaddi: I'm struggling to find a ban for you, do you know when you where banned
<kaddi> no, it just told me [16:11] == #ubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned even after I idnetified
<kaddi> last time i could join just fine.. must have been 2-3 weeks ago though
<ikonia> just looking now
<ikonia> kaddi: do you use any other nicknames ?
<kaddi> no, but I jsut logged in from teh unbootable machine with a default quassel config.. if that is what you are seeing
<kaddi> i guess it must be the webclient they don`t like
<ikonia> no, I'm just struggling to see a reason you're banned
<ikonia> ahhh wait
<kaddi> maybe because i first tried to join without an identified nick froma  webchat?
<ikonia> kaddi: you should have been forwarded to the channel #ubuntu-proxy-users which will then grant you access to the channel
<ikonia> kaddi: try manually joining that channel, I'll have a look why that's not worked
<kaddi> k
<kaddi> worked this time round
<ikonia> just saw
<kaddi> you want me to leave and try to rejoin?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gaza said: ubottu ,  mine is grub2
<IdleOne> ikonia: probably just need to reset the forward to -proxy-users
<IdleOne> can someone reset the ban on *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users in #kubuntu please
<IdleOne> done in #u
<IdleOne> Spoke to Dalton, he said he disabled what ever script he was running that spams the host of op and mask of user in modes set in channel.
<jussi> ikonia: pm?
<ikonia> sure sure sure
<jussi> :D
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (phreaked spamming)
<IdleOne> done
<IdleOne> what did nikkita do?
<ubottu> lhavelund called the ops in #ubuntu (nikkita (Repeat offense))
<IdleOne> I missed something :/
<jussi> IdleOne: you missed the hitler comments?
<IdleOne> I did
<jussi> [20:29:59] <-> hitlet is now known as h1tler
<jussi> [20:30:05] <h1tler> brb killing jews
<jussi> [20:30:09] <-> h1tler is now known as nikkita
<IdleOne> I just saw them now on scroll back
<IdleOne> I didn't see the nick change so was looking for nikkita and missed the hitler crap
<jussi> and the other dungeon one
<IdleOne> I saw that but wasn't sure what it was about
<IdleOne> not having the full context and all
<topyli> FOCUS!
<topyli> :)
<IdleOne> sorry :(
<topyli> hehe
 * IdleOne flogs himself *mia culpa, mia culpa*
<topyli> i just stopped that and got out of the sauna
<IdleOne> seems my highlight list is longer then the amount of words I use in daily conversation
<IdleOne> just going to start highlighting *
<IdleOne> Braber01 enjoys pushing the envelope of topicness
<bazhang> Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Keep an eye out for illicit infiltrations. This is all i want. Be well my friend.
<bazhang> ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-03
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sdkj129 appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (maydn49 appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> sharperguy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> serit incoming
<IdleOne> heh
 * IdleOne makes note not to bet on future against bazhang 
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dominion appears to be abusive - 5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (E1we11 appears to be abusive - 5)
<\DSAFEW\> Hello, I'm sure someone has been working very hard to make floodbot work correctly, but I'm not sure it's fine-tuned enough, as I was just sent to the unregistered ubuntu channel for failing the 5 second test.
<IdleOne> 5 second test?
<\DSAFEW\> I'm not saying I would have done your silly human test, because it was pointless to ask a person what could easily be done by a machine, but I would like to know why a registered user was kicked for no reason other than to randomly test for spam
<IdleOne> nobody kicked you
<IdleOne> the channel was set +r because of spam bots
<IdleOne> your client probably didn't identify before joining the channel and that is why you got sent to -unregged
<\DSAFEW\> ahh
<\DSAFEW\> well I get disconnected whenever somebody uses the microwave
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> that would be annoying
<\DSAFEW\> so I might have reconnected before some server messages were sent
<\DSAFEW\> interesting.
<IdleOne> sorry for the inconvenience \DSAFEW\
<\DSAFEW\> well anyways, I don't know what the problem is, none of my other channels on freenode removed me though
<\DSAFEW\> like I said, floodbot might need some fine-tuning
<izinucs> sorry.. didn't want to call ops in the channel.. there's a nick that's borderline .. wtfckd ..
<izinucs> bazhang: ping ^--^
<izinucs> Flannel: ^--^
<bazhang> <windowshasyou> cryptopsy_: What exactly do you say in there to get banned?
<bazhang> started trolling, PM'd him/her and he stopped
<ikonia> who was nikkita yesteday ?
<bazhang> brb killing jews   that one? after nicking to h1tler
<ikonia> yup, he's gone now
<ikonia> and what a surprise readplease now quits after his nonsense is busted
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ndoqa923 appears to be abusive - 5)
<ubottu> In ubottu, FusionX said: !FusionX is an awesome developer who has helped the ubuntu community with his developments
<ubottu> In ubottu, FusionX said: !FusionX is awesome
<jrib> ...
<Flannel> !scope > FusionX
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1315 users, 4 overflows, 1319 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1318 users, 4 overflows, 1322 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1318 users, 4 overflows, 1322 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1319 users, 4 overflows, 1323 limit))
<Seeker`> O.o what was that
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-26
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntu_)
 * rww takes a look
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hamed appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hamed appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ikonia> dude: !
<dude> ikonia: !
<dude> :)
<Koheleth> ikonia: what have I done now?
<ikonia> Koheleth: I'm not interested in discussing anything with you at this time.
<Koheleth> easy answer, I guess I know the response
<Koheleth> was it just a kick?
<ikonia> Koheleth: no.
<Koheleth> not another ban for chatting about something very important for the future of the net and our kids?
<ikonia> Koheleth: I'm not discussing anything with you today, I have better things to do.
<Koheleth> who are you bud?
<ikonia> Koheleth: please leave the channel and come back in 24 hours if you want any form of genuine discussion as I'm trying to do something else at the moment.
<Koheleth> piss off
<IdleOne> Koheleth: Good evening
<Koheleth> ikonia has a big problem, sry but its true, she thinks she is God on Ubuntu irc lol
<Koheleth> watch
<IdleOne> Koheleth: ...
<IdleOne> Can I ask that if you have an issue with any one of the ubuntu ops please email the ircc
<elky> Koheleth, I'm not prepared to discuss anything with you if you're going to use my gender as an attempted insult against another person.
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Koheleth> sry but she is not right, I have done nothing wrong till she started clicking
<Koheleth> elky I know
<Koheleth> you gonna ban me from life itself?
<IdleOne> Koheleth: also, please do not harass #ubuntu* with this because it will not help your case and will result in you being banned from the namespace.
<Koheleth> I am not but what can you do when someone has clicking power like that
<IdleOne> Koheleth: Like I said you can email the Ubuntu IRCC.
<Koheleth> kk
<IdleOne> Koheleth: So, I have your word you aren't going to go around the entire ubuntu namespace harassing any of the ops or its users?
<Koheleth> Yes, I am not like that, just proved a point
<Koheleth> thanks, and sry
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<IdleOne> Koheleth: Please part this channel and feel free to raise any concerns you may have with any of the ops at the email provided in the link ubottu gave you.
<Koheleth> just used the channels I usually use but a new one when I Googled and found out who ikonia was...  no surprise, inquiring minds must know.
<Koheleth> leaving
<maco> the new one being.... -women?
 * maco is confused
<IdleOne> there was a whole thing about it today in -ot
<ikonia> ?
<IdleOne> the -women channel and relevance/need and all that
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-27
<ikonia> hello famine
<famine> goodbye ikonia
<ikonia> ok.....
<h00k> hello ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<rww> goodbye h00k
<ikonia>  /part
 * h00k waits for /abr
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from xbuntu)
<Myrtti> er, WoolRich ...
<Myrtti> what on earth
<ikonia> I'd like a jumper
<Tm_T> Jolly Jumper?
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jolly_Jumper
<ubottu> Valks called the ops in #ubuntu (Emmanuel_Chanel)
<ubottu> Valks called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Valks called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> Valks called the ops in #edubuntu ()
<jussi> @ignore Valks
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> thanks
<ikonia> trying to find out
<ikonia> slick
 * Pici continues to try to wake up
<jussi> good morning Pici
<IdleOne> morning Pici
<knome> ugh
 * Pici waves
<ikonia> jrib: pratz_ was an issue yesterday with this sort of thing, and shock horror he wants to discuss it that bad he's not joined either of the suggested channels
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<GTRsdk> hi
<ikonia> hello GTRsdk
<GTRsdk> ikonia: is #ubuntu-offtopic still in use? * #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<ikonia> it should be, one moment, let me see if I can find a reason for your problem
<GTRsdk> dids you ban be again?
<ikonia> one moment and I'll find out for you.
<topyli> i did
<ikonia> then over to topyli
<topyli> GTRsdk: your quit message is annoyed quite a few people and i just wanted a chance to ask you to change it before you join
<topyli> no other problems
<GTRsdk> topyli: why not use memoserv for that then?
<GTRsdk> so quit should be absolutely nothing?
<ikonia> LmAt: be with you in a moment.
<topyli> oh no, but it shouldn't be four lines of eeee either
<LmAt> ikonia, No need :)
<topyli> grrr, emergency. could someone please remove GTRsdk's ban when msg is changed?
<ikonia> LmAt: how can we help you ?
<ikonia> topyli: sure
<LmAt> ikonia, I can't think of anything.  Should I leave?
<GTRsdk> what was my quit message there?
<ikonia> LmAt: yes please.
<ikonia> GTRsdk: nothing at all
<LmAt> okay
<ikonia> GTRsdk: give me an moment and I'll remove the ban forward for you
<GTRsdk> there is seriously something wrong with my IRC program then
<ikonia> GTRsdk: won't keep you a moment
<ikonia> GTRsdk: would try to join now please ?
<GTRsdk> ikonia: the scrollback shows the last quit message, now I see why I was banned.
<ikonia> GTRsdk: all looks good here,
<GTRsdk> okay
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (xbuntu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (xbuntu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
 * Pici perscribes op-be-gone for op irritations
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ark_)
<ubottu> anonissimus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jordan_U> !away > Jasonn
<jpds> "< ~b3ta> Tectu, rule of thumb for servers - if it aint broke, dont apt-get upgrade"
<jpds> Can someone back me up with this guy?
<IdleOne> hit him with facts
<IdleOne> I don't know enough to help you.
<charlie-tca> apt-get upgrade is a safe upgrade; how do you get security fixes on the server if you never update? wait for the scammers to grab it first?
<jpds> charlie-tca: → #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I can't hardly stand that channel. It is just too busy and drives my eyes crazy
<jpds> I give up on him.
<pythonsnake> Hello
<IdleOne> hello pythonsnake
<pythonsnake> I wanna get a unban for #ubuntu+1 please
<IdleOne> How may I be of service this fine day? :)
<IdleOne> give me a moment please
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: :)
<IdleOne> Do you remember why you got banned?
<pythonsnake> in my version ?
<pythonsnake> or op's version?
<IdleOne> your version of course
<pythonsnake> hmm let me remember
<pythonsnake> ah
<IdleOne> ok I see, you were cross posting. You understand why cross posting is not acceptable?
<pythonsnake> No
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: brb in 2 minutes.
<pythonsnake> ok
<IdleOne> sorry about that, had something about to burn on the stove.
<pythonsnake> np
<IdleOne> ok, so the reason why cross posting is bad is because in the Ubuntu channels many of the users help in multiple channels at once and asking the same question in multiple channels just makes it that more difficult for them to help you.
<IdleOne> if you agree to not cross post anymore I will gladly remove the ban.
<pythonsnake> no offence or anything but can I tell something ?
<IdleOne> absolutely
<pythonsnake> there are people who may know the answers  who are in for example #kubuntu channel but not in #ubuntu channel, so ask in multiple channel can help to get better answer probability
<pythonsnake> maybe i'm wrong
<pythonsnake> say* something
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: in a sense you are right but at the same time it also makes it harder for users who are in multiple channels to follow your questions and provide help.
<IdleOne> not to mention that -dev channels are not meant for support generally.
<pythonsnake> I didn't ask for support
<IdleOne> in that case cross posting your non-support question to a -dev channel and a support channel is wrong. non-support questions don't belong in #ubuntu+1
<pythonsnake> I asked in #ubuntu+1 and reported a potential bug in dev
<IdleOne> <pythonsnake> Hello. I am using Oneiric, but during the upgrade Natty-Oneiric (do-release-upgrade -d ), after packages download, I had a network problem so no Internet. flashplugin download failed. Today, I retried to update (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade) but I get the following error: http://pastie.org/private/qx4zgaznikhhnjsmouacaa. Sorry if my english is bad, it's not my native language.
<IdleOne> <pythonsnake> Anyone have got any ideas of what's going on ?
<pythonsnake> suppport question
<IdleOne> that looks like a support question to me. bugs are reported on launchpad.net
<pythonsnake> Ah ok
<pythonsnake> But I see people reporting bugs in dev channel..
<IdleOne> anyway, the rule is that we do not accept cross posting, can you follow that rule?
<pythonsnake> <allee> oneiric broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698128/   natty working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698129
<pythonsnake> the rules are rude ;_______;
<pythonsnake> I suppose I don't have the choice :P
<IdleOne> perhaps and you are welcome to bring your concerns about the rules to the IRCC at the next meeting if you wish, in the mean time I need you to follow them :)
<pythonsnake> I can't, I fear ikonia :(
<LjL> pythonsnake, do you agree that the following is unacceptable?
<LjL> i need help with my wifi, please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LjL> i need help with my wifi, please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LjL> i need help with my wifi, please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pythonsnake> yes
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: ikonia is not part of the IRCC and there is no reason to fear any of the ops, we are all here to help.
<LjL> pythonsnake: yet, at the same time, don't you think it *is* in fact more likely to elicit a response? if nothing else, people will notice it better
<pythonsnake> huh? I don't get your last sentence...
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: IRCC ?
<IdleOne> the Ubuntu IRC Council
<IdleOne> IRCC for short.
<LjL> pythonsnake: if someone posts their question once, it can easily get ignored, because #Ubuntu is busy
<LjL> pythonsnake: if you post it multiple times in a row, it will most certainly get everyone's attention
<LjL> pythonsnake: don't you think?
<pythonsnake> of course
<LjL> pythonsnake: then why do you think it's unacceptable?
<pythonsnake> because he's not a priviligied person ?
<LjL> exactly!
<LjL> pythonsnake: it's unacceptable because in the long run, it ruins everyone's experience. the given individual who did it might benefit, but the community as a whole suffers
<LjL> pythonsnake: so while it's true that you may get more responses by crossposting, it's not acceptable because everyone just sees the same question multiple times, and as a result there is more noise and some people will be led to leave one of the channels if they see the same stuff posted twice
<pythonsnake> :S
<LjL> pythonsnake: do you at least follow my reasoning?
<pythonsnake> yes
<IdleOne> Great.
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: I will remove the ban.
<pythonsnake> thanks :-)
<pythonsnake> thanks :-)
<pythonsnake> thanks :-)
<pythonsnake> thanks :-)
<pythonsnake> oooops
<IdleOne> stop that please
<pythonsnake> Sorry :S
<rww> You may want to read our guidelines at some point. It does detail that crossposting and repeating are bad, as well as other rules you've run afoul of in the past.
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu+1 and say something
<pythonsnake> Client came crazy
<pythonsnake> good night
<rww> yeah, quassel doesn't make you repeat lines like that
<LjL> i like to think he was being ironical
<IdleOne> LjL: thanks for clearing that up for him :)
<rww> LjL: indeed
<IdleOne> now if he would only reply to me in +1
<ubottu> In ubottu, subcool said: !liveUSBaufs is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448929 - work with it. lol
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gaming4JC said: !moo is Moo Have you mooed today? apt-get moo.
<Flannel> !scope > Gaming4JC
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-28
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (Trollymctroll)
<IdleOne> looking
<IdleOne> handled.
<elky> With a name like that, surely they're innocent.
<ubottu> In ubottu, GreenEqualizer said: why is that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rwebb appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rwebb appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Tm_T> nice
<bazhang> he's in -ru already, not asked a thing
<jpds> Yeah.
<bazhang> * Sepomex has quit (Quit: Haitianos < Mierda)
<bazhang> more of that gnaa fellow
<vibhav> Done?
<bazhang> vibhav, done with what?
<vibhav> unmute
<ikonia> vibhav: how did I tell you you would be notified when it would be unmuted
<vibhav> :(
<elky> How not to get unmuted, tip #251: mimic ops in other channels to annoy them.
<ikonia> elky: this is exactly why I'm not unmuting him in offtopic
<ikonia> in #ubuntu sorry
<ikonia> he can't control his actions and is a disruption.
<elky> yup
<ikonia> need a good wiki update for the nvidia/ati enabling in unity
 * ikonia looks for unity users help.....
<Amaranth> ikonia: should be the same as compiz always has been: install the driver and reboot
<Amaranth> as long as you're still choosing the 'Ubuntu' desktop at login and not explicitly choosing 'Ubuntu 2D' it'll try to start unity each login and only fall back to unity-2d if you don't have the drivers
<ikonia> Amaranth: sorry, I meant with documenting how to use the tool
<ikonia> accessing the tool, using it,
<ikonia> only minior changes but quite significant
<Amaranth> using what tool?
<ikonia> software drivers
<ikonia> to install the nvidia / ati modules
<Amaranth> oh, i have no idea
<Amaranth> i've only used intel hardware for like 3 years now
<ikonia> I've not needed it for a long time, I just checked the docs due a problem someone was having and it's still based around the pre-unity menu/layouts
<Sidewinder1> I was just wondering if any of you can "fix", or are working on "fixing" the FloodBots in #u, as they seem to be flooding the channel themselves. :-)
<ikonia> it's been noticed and trying to be resolved
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Thanks; am parting now...
<LjL> "trying to be resolved" = "watching and waiting for freenode to fix chanserv"
<Pici> Its quicker than explaining the real reason.
<ikonia> it's not the most inspiring response to give is it
<Pici> Why do people insist in suggesting vi to new users?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> what's the default EDITOR environment set to in 11.04 ?
<Pici> nano
<ikonia> I wonder if there is a better way to leverage that
<ikonia> eg: a way of just calling "edit" which picks up whatever $EDITOR is set to
<Pici> edit seems to be symlinked to /usr/bin/run-mailcap here.
<ikonia> nano is ?
<Pici> 'edit' is.
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> maybe a differnt term then
<ikonia> "mod"
<Myrtti> yurik3829: hi
<yurik3829> Hello
<h00k> It's probably best to take this to a /query, is anyone else doing this at the moment?
<h00k> I don't have time right now
<jussi> h00k: what?
<h00k> Oh, I was referring to kkulhavy
<jussi> yes, I have him in PM
<AlexDevilLX> can i be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?>
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: not at this time
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: you had many many warnings and where told that if you continued the next ban would be a long one.
<ikonia> you continued
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<AlexDevilLX> i will not do it
<ikonia> if you find it funny, great.
<ikonia> too late for that
<AlexDevilLX> no more "vs"
<ikonia> you should have not done it when you where told many times
<AlexDevilLX> ok, when i'll be unbanned?
<AlexDevilLX> i made that mistake accidently
<ikonia> you where given many fair warnings and a short term ban
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: 2 months is the next time this will be revisited
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: no, you didn't.
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: please come back in 60 days and we'll revisit it then.
<AlexDevilLX> by "wan vs lan" i meant whats a difference because i tried to setup my router
<AlexDevilLX> so in 60 days i'll be unbanned?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: bye.
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: in 60 days will review it and disucss it with you
<ikonia> the document kkulhavy was ranting about is for raidtools not mdadm, and if he'd read it instead of ranting about it, would have been clear
<IdleOne> I would like to discuss my removal from #ubuntu-offtopic and also I would like some explanation on this no lactose rule?
<rww> not at this time
<jussi> IdleOne: you are banned for 20000 years, out now!
<rww> come back in three months
<IdleOne> :( you all suck!
<rww> deal's off
<rww> four years
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tavish said: !cheese is <reply> lactose and lactose related jokes are not tolerated i this channel. Please consider moving the discussion to #farm or #dairy.
<ikonia> 20000 years, that seems rather light to me.
<jussi> ikonia: Im in a good mood?
<ikonia> wimp
<jussi> meh, I blame the baby
<ikonia> ha ha, have you gone soft now ?
<jussi> very :P
 * jussi bans ikonia for 40,000 years to prove his hardness! :P
<ikonia> you can't ban me, I'll just evade, blah blah blah
<ikonia> I'll write to Mark, get you fired etc etc
<ikonia> hang on, I'll get the standard script
 * h00k wants to work for Mark someday
<jussi> Im going to roll my own distro and be awesomer than marks distro :P
<rww> jubuntu
<rww> h00k: I'm sorry.
<ikonia> jussi: ever done anything in Linux ?
<ikonia> if the answer is "yes" then you are not qualified to tell stories about making your own distro
<jussi> ikonia: I read about it! :P
<ikonia> jussi: you are qualified to rename files and pass them off as your own product.
<jussi> ikonia: awesome !!!
<jussi> eleventyone!!
<jussi> anyway, this is probably the worng venue for our joking... although I wonder where we should go
<ikonia> I'm going to the secret channel to talk about the log readers
<Myrtti> you kids
<ikonia> hang on just let me enter the channel password
<ikonia>  /msg chanserv access #opssecret can0nical
<ikonia> oops, oh no
<oCean> oh oh
<ikonia> jussi: please change the password on the secret channel ASAP
<h00k> rww: )
 * genii-around takes "coffee" off of highlighting until CoffeeIV leaves
<h00k> genii-around, good call.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-29
<IdleOne> PerfM: What's up?
<PerfM> IdleOne, I'm here for a second chance
<IdleOne> second?
<IdleOne> you did done used up your chances
<IdleOne> Have a good night.
<PerfM> All 100?
<IdleOne> PerfM: Please don't idle in here.
<PerfM> I'm thinking
<IdleOne> think while you /part
<PerfM> lol
<PerfM> fien, jerk
<IdleOne> later gator
<ubottu> ActionParsnip1 called the ops in #ubuntu (vista_killer refusing to obey Oneiric policy)
<ikonia> he's a 5 year user !
<Myrtti> big deal, so am I
<Tm_T> only 5?
<ikonia> Myrtti: then you too can do what you wish without consiquence
<Myrtti> great, I'll go throw rocks under neighbours lawnmower
<funkyHat> ⢁)
<ikonia> Myrtti: sorry, only within the ubuntu community
<Myrtti> damn
<Myrtti> too late
<h00k> !away > iqpi|movie
<rww> 16:14 < jugnu> ANy astrologer here
<rww> new low right there
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> alabd: I hope you are not going to start the conversation you just started with me in private message again in here
<alabd> Good day all , Would someone tell me what should humble do when an op banned be for months in #ubuntu and seems don;t want remove it ? and he/she has problem ?
<alabd> ikonia: no it's not related to you , thanks
<ikonia> alabd: as I explained to you in pm - your ban will be lifted once we have confidence you can behave within a channels rules
<ikonia> alabd: I explained that based on how you've continued to behave in other channels, I don't believe you will be able to keep within the ubuntu rules at this time
<ikonia> we've tried this before you and end up getting banned again
<alabd> ikonia: am not talking with you
<ikonia> I've just watched you cause a problem in another channel by not listening
<alabd> give uo thanks
<ikonia> alabd: well, thats fine, I'm stating the facts for you again as you don't seem to accept them
<ikonia> alabd: when you can behave in line with channels rules/guidelines in general we can look at letting you back into #ubuntu
<alabd> thank you , refer talk  to another op
<ikonia> alabd: no problem.
<alabd> bazhang: do you have time?
<ikonia> alabd: it doesn't look like anyones free at the moment. Would you mind leaving and trying later
<alabd> no will wait
<ikonia> alabd: we have a no idle policy here
<ikonia> I've explained the situation, you want to hear it from someone else, no-one else is free at this moment. Would you please come back later
<ikonia> alabd: could you please respond. Could you please come back later as no-one is free at this time
<alabd> 58 people are here , are they all busy ?
<ikonia> alabd: it would appear so, or they would be responding
<alabd> if you let hope they will
<ikonia> alabd: if you try back later you may have more luck
<ikonia> alabd: you've been here for 16 minutes, no-one has responded, we have a no idle policy, please try later.
<alabd> ok
<ikonia> thank you
<h00k> banned_: can we help you?
<ikonia> hello again alabd
<ikonia> banned_: remember the bit I explained to you about being able to communicate with people, changing your nickname and using webchat 6 minutes after I told you to try later, isn't really a way forward
<ikonia> banned_:I also explained the no idle rule, so if you want to remain in this channel to discuss your ban, you need to actually talk
<ikonia> banned_: do you understand ?
<elky> grrr, why do i be getting kicked all like this?
<h00k> Stop flooding!
<h00k> 15:19 ::: signoff/#ubuntu-ops elky (Excess Flood)
<elky> i don't know what's up
<elky> my client manages to connect and clear out the queue, then it just disconnects me again
<PerfM> Am I banned from #club-ubuntu?
<maco> how would we know? that's not one of our channels
<maco> and it has two #'s
<h00k> PerfM: You'll have to check with the ops of ##club-ubuntu
<PerfM> lol oooo, gotcha
<PerfM> thanks h00k
<h00k> o.o
<maco> interesting mask
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: Happy birthday!
<pleia2> tonyyarusso: thank you :)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Dual_Detroit_ Bad troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> i'm going to bed soon. if someone has the patience to babysit dual_detroit in -ot, feel free. otherwise just ban him
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from BacKtraK)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-30
<Myrtti> mekwall
<alabd> welcome :)
<h00k> ikonia: where are they crossposting?
<ikonia> server and ubuntu
<h00k> ok
<ikonia> we are dealing with it in -server but he keeps going off into ubuntu on the same issue....but with a different twist
<bazhang> is chris3 even running ubuntu? he says lsb_release -a requires some sort of installation
<IdleOne> he might get a No LSB modules warning but it should still work
<h00k> I'm going to guess lsb_release -a means it's not a debian based OS?
<Flannel> Depends: python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.6), python-central (>= 0.6.11), recommends apt.
<h00k> er, something.
<Flannel> (python is in ubuntu-minimal, so, no, it should all be fine)
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> no, not yet, way too early! http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !isitout
<ubottu> no, not yet, way too early! http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<genii-around> Darn. Now I have The Final Countdown song stuck in my brain.
<charlie-tca> Does anyone know who created that countdown site?
<h00k> I don't
<genii-around> Crap. ctrl-alt-esc not backspace. < kicks self >
<h00k> I like the PDF though
<h00k> Someone from Las Angeles
<h00k> er
<h00k> http://www.whois.net/whois/thisisthecountdown.com
<h00k> WhoisGuard Proteced
<h00k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/863456
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863456 in ubuntu-branding "thisisthecountdown.c: Ubuntu text is overly tracked (letter-spacing)" [Undecided,New]
<h00k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/863441
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863441 in ubuntu-branding "thisisthecountdown.com facebook icon is clipped" [Undecided,New]
<h00k> charlie-tca: It looks like an ubuntu-branding/Canonical dealio
<h00k> http://twitter.com/#!/thisisthe
<charlie-tca> I see
<charlie-tca> Too bad they don't have the numbers right/close to right
<h00k> also, #awhilenewworld
<Flannel> It also won't work without javascript from google.
<IdleOne> keep an eye on rebecca_ in #u - bad vibes.
<Corey> I'm trying to get a client off of using CPAN in production.  Are there "better" repositories available for various perl libs?
<ikonia> Corey: which ones ?
<ikonia> Corey: a tone of them are in the ubuntu repos, which ones do you need
<Corey> ikonia: I have a list of probably 50 or so when all's said and done.
<ikonia> stick them up somewhere and I'll have a look at what's where
<Corey> And I don't know what the names are, which is making this loads of fun. :-)
<ikonia> I imagine
<Corey> ikonia: I may take you up on that. :-)
<ikonia> please do.
<ikonia> maybe worth (if this guy uses them regular) building a repo
<ikonia> or looking at a public perl modules PPA
<ikonia> making sure it doesn't create conflicts with the base ubuntu packages
<ikonia> that maybe an actual worthwhile PPA <shock horror>
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-01
<Corey> ikonia: Yeah, I'd have interest in pursuing that.
<Corey> I'll let you know what my archeologist uncovers.
<bazhang> arch channel is not +r
<IdleOne> he is probably +q
<IdleOne> guess they had enough
<bazhang> * [bktrak] (~bktrak@cpe-72-231-173-136.nycap.res.rr.com): bktrak
<bazhang> bot or just unpleasant
<bazhang> <ghostx64> have you tried hooking up a smotherbox?
<bazhang> DONT google that
<bazhang> baktrak same as bktrak from before
<bazhang> <baktrak> Its America.. "Free Speach"
<baktrak> Hi, i would like to report an operator.. in the channel #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> which and report what?
<baktrak> bazhang
<bazhang> ?
<IdleOne> ok...
<baktrak> So who do i report it to
<IdleOne> baktrak: what would you like to report?
<IdleOne> baktrak: still there?
<baktrak> Thats After i was explaining a problem to a person a kernel problem in ubuntu 10.04 that he told me no chit-chatting... but i was telling a person a problem in Ubuntu... i understand the chat is for support only but then he then... kicked me.. out of channel.. and then +q'd me.
<baktrak> So then He Priv Messaged me to prolly "taunt" Me.. and then says "No Perhaps You will respond"
<baktrak> After he Muted me from #ubuntu
<baktrak> And then after.. Pointing Just me out for chit-chatting he doesnt enforce any of the rules to any other person in #ubuntu.. As u can see here... U idleone.. told 2 people to stay on topic.
<baktrak> IdleOne> !ot | DirtyD mrdeb
<IdleOne> baktrak: ok, how about this.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<baktrak> I know what the Guidlines are... The Channel is for support.
<IdleOne> please read the info at the link and if you agree to follow our guidelines and not try the "This is America" stuff again I'll unban you.
<baktrak> Not banned
<baktrak> Muted
<IdleOne> because. this is NOT America
<IdleOne> this is freenode
<baktrak> Lol k i agree
<IdleOne> why am I not convinced?
<baktrak> Because this isnt America?.. Its freenode?
<baktrak> ;)
<IdleOne> anyway, you going to behave and not force me to have to ban you?
<baktrak> Idle.. lemme ask u this
<IdleOne> shoot
<baktrak> What if i was sitting where u were right now.
<baktrak> An Op
<baktrak> And u were some Guy from ubuntu
<IdleOne> yeah.
<baktrak> Yeh?.. And i could DO anything to u
<baktrak> Ban u for some stupid reason
<baktrak> What would u do?
<IdleOne> let me stop you.
<IdleOne> I was that guy for 4 years before I became an op
<IdleOne> and the 2 times I broke the rules I got banned
<IdleOne> We don;t do "what we want" we enforce the guidelines.
<baktrak> Did i say i do what i want?
<baktrak> Nah All i did was just go in a channel and report a problem to someone.
<IdleOne> We as is we the ops
<IdleOne> as in*
<baktrak> Thats all.. and not many people will stand up for themeselves like i am doing right now.
<baktrak> Because they are scared to get banned because they need help... with things
<IdleOne> standing up for what is clearly a violation of our guidelines doesn't make you a hero
<IdleOne> it makes you wrong.
<baktrak> Lol
<baktrak> How about this..
<baktrak> You keep the +q on?
<IdleOne> now, we can keep going back and forth or you can agree to follow the guidelines and I'll let you back in
<baktrak> Im not banned
<IdleOne> I'll unmute you.
<baktrak> Ill agree but i dont wanna be UnMuted
<baktrak> So keep the +q On.
<IdleOne> then we have nothing left to discuss. have a good night.
<IdleOne> baktrak: Please don't idle in here.
<baktrak> whos quest7960?
<baktrak> ;)
<baktrak> Ooohh ubuttu bot
<baktrak> mmk
<IdleOne> an unidentified op
<baktrak> Peace then
<IdleOne> later
<IdleOne> my favorite troll :)
<IdleOne> heya PerfM what's up?
<PerfM> My 2nd fav oper
<PerfM> oh you know, just visiting ;)
<IdleOne> :(
<PerfM> why so glum, chum?
<IdleOne> PerfM: Do we really need to do this again, because I thought I was your fav.
<PerfM> Oh, but then I met rww
<PerfM> and he's a staffer too
<PerfM> so BONUS, amirite?
<IdleOne> wins by default I guess
<IdleOne> ok, well visit is over. Go home.
<PerfM> Hahaha
<PerfM> Typical
<PerfM> Doesn't even ask how I am, or anything
<IdleOne> I talked to you earlier, had my perfie fill for the day.
<bazhang> not the place for that PerfM
<PerfM> lololololol epic
<bazhang> as you well know
<PerfM> bazhang, just chillin w/my bud
<bazhang> PerfM, not here
<PerfM> you wanna be my bud too?
<bazhang> ...
<IdleOne> PerfM: seriously, please part the channel.
<PerfM> I'll be back
<bazhang> sure you will
<bazhang> whatever could go wrong with *empowering* a known troll with a *cloak* to that effect
<IdleOne> it also empowers us to call him troll and not be insulting
<bazhang> that cloak wont be removed unless it is extreme, way over the line behavior
<bazhang> <Apple5> can i make video games for ubuntu so more people will use it?
<tonyyarusso> Well, they'd have to be GOOD video games...
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> any clue whats up with soreau in -ot
<bazhang> this wont end well
<IdleOne> AfterDeath: Can I help you?
<AfterDeath> Yeah, was about to ask some stuff but figured it out. Doing clean-up work on AntiSpamMeta. Have a good day :)
<AfterDeath> s/Yeah/No/
<ubottu> In ubottu, Danielcg25 said: Your mom is intelligent
<Danielcg25> Sorry for that, ubottu seems to think it's funny to forward my insults to it to this channel
<IdleOne> she is funny that way.
<Danielcg25> I think I figured it out.
<Danielcg25> It sends everything after "is"
<IdleOne> Danielcg25: the term dickpickle is not necessarily cursing but in the context you described it was clearly meant to be an insult which makes it cursing.
<IdleOne> So please just keep the language family friendly.
<Danielcg25> ok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nyuszika7h said: !cdrom is <reply> /dev/cdrom is
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nyuszika7h said: !cdrom is <reply> /dev/cdrom is deprecated. Use /dev/srx (usually sr0) instead.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nyuszika7h said: !cross-posting is <alias> crossposting
<Myrtti> hurr
<Myrtti> RaTTuS|BIG...
<Myrtti> was it automated?
<Myrtti> they all have had too much coffee
<IdleOne> or not enough
<Corey> Dunno why that quiet didn't release on solancer
<Corey> I pulled it.
<oCean> great, was about to myself
<vibhav> unmuted?
<bazhang> vibhav, no
<bazhang> vibhav, please stop asking for it to happen, you will be contacted.
<vibhav> ok
<StevenR> oh well. he left the channel. nevermind :)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops vibhav totally unable to follow simple instructions.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> That can be removed in 1 week
<bazhang> they got tons of warnings
<oCean> true
<bazhang> no more needed imo
<bazhang> lengthy protest PM from Uatec for the remove
<bazhang> throws in "fighting the urge to Godwin"
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Might you be available?
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> just cooking so I'm in/out
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Sidewinder1> I was just wondering if your comment about my reinstall suggestion was just a tiny bit rude; calling it "crazy" i agree, it was somewhat rash but in the end, I think it would've worked. I'm not trying to "start somrthing, just curious. :D
<Sidewinder1> something, even
<ikonia> if you think telling someone to reinstll their OS to put grub on a disk is sane,
<ikonia> or you think that is a way to help someone, that is crazy
<Sidewinder1> OK, I agree, but I  wasn't exactly sure of the procedure; I will refrain in the future unless I'm absolutely certain; and I apologize if I "ruffled your feathers". Please realize that when I first started with ubuntu (Gutsy) I knew no one who had even heard of *nix, much less ubuntu. I am self taught through the forums and didn't discover this channel until recently. My goals are totally altruistic in that all I wish to do
<Sidewinder1> is help others and giav back to the community.
<Sidewinder1> give, even
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: you've not offended or ruffled anyones feathers, it's not a problem
<ikonia> and everyone picks up knowledge and info as they go along, you don't have to know everything on day one
<ikonia> infact it would be equally as crazy to expect that
<Sidewinder1> That's cool' IMHO we're good and I'll part..
<Sidewinder1> There 'ya go, accusing me of being crazy; my wife will attest to that!
<Sidewinder1> Bye! :-)
<ikonia> bye
<Sidewinder1> And thanks to you and all the rest for volunteering your time; it doesn't go unnoticed, at least not here.
<Sidewinder1> Laterz.
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu (Merdam)
<ikonia> sorted
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-02
<bazhang> *!*@cpe-72-231-173-226.nycap.res.rr.com
<bazhang> baktrak_ (~baktrak@cpe-72-231-173-136.nycap.res.rr.com)
<bazhang> wonder if thats the same person
<bazhang> anastasius has to be doing that on purpose
<bazhang> she's just outright trolling now
<bazhang> ur not the boss of me!
<bazhang> weird response from doctari to !topic
<elky> bazhang, can you banforward him here? my client seems to not want to play nice
<elky> nm
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> mrdeb just earned himself a ban from #ubuntu
<elky> he's refusing to come here because he's sad
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, atom_ said: !theadmin this is what the command looks like   gcc '/home/atom/Desktop/Atom.c'
<oCean> doctari: hello there
<oCean> doctari: how can we help you?
<oCean> doctari: if there is nothing we can do for you, please /part the channel
<Myrtti> doctari: hi?
<Myrtti> fail.
<oCean> only a little bit :)
<Myrtti> chanserv lagged first tho
<Myrtti> so I claim only partial blame
<oCean> RP64: hey there
<RP64> I just want to report oCean he spoke to me with absolutely zero respect , i was asking about if upgrading to 11.10 beta will be less secure, the other person stated that it is secure and I will learn more about linux security over tiem of using it, and I respond saying I already know alot because I had switched to ubuntu for a year previously and it helped me with security
<RP64> at that point he said I was being off topic and he didn't want to allow this conversation to get more off topic and that he was watching it from the beginning
<oCean> True
<RP64> then I said pleas mind your own business as I am sure that isn't inapropriate topic of discussion, and he says to watch my mouth
<oCean> 100%
<RP64> that is just rude
<RP64> if you talk to someone who uses ubuntu maybe dont speak to them like you're an abusive cop
<oCean> Where did I say 'watch your mouth'?
<RP64> especially for such a menial reason as what I said was barely even what you could consider off topic
<RP64> I closed the chat and can't copy paste it but you did say something along the lines of watch what you say, something that was vaguely threatning
<RP64> as in you would ban me
<RP64> all over what I was talking about in the beginning, so it's not even called for
<oCean> RP64: no need for copy/paste, the channel is publicly logged: irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/02/%23ubuntu.html#t11:45
<RP64> OK great
<RP64> OK ive said what I wanted to complain about so please consider it and my whole point is that you shouldn't be so completely rude and disrespectful
<oCean> I warned you and gentoo64 that the discussion (even though started as a support question) was going offtopic. Hence I asked to continue in -offtopic
<RP64> very disrespectfully, and as I stated what I was talking about was barely off topic and the way you said it was not so polite
<RP64> anyways i've complained about what I wanted to so I'm leaving and you all can read this if you return
<oCean> Wait, where's my disrespect showing in the logfiles?
<topyli> hard as i look, i can't see it. it's stealth disrespect!
<knome> that's way more dangerous and hurting than visible disrespect though, so one must understand the complaint
<knome> ;)
<topyli> oh absolutely
<oCean> should I disable stealth mode?
<topyli> it think it's a matter of personal style
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (X0Rc0re spamming some hacker site)
<IdleOne> doctari: can we help you?
<IdleOne> !topic
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu-ops is Topic in #ubuntu-ops is !topic
<doctari> Topic in #ubuntu-ops is !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<IdleOne> doctari: Please disable that script in all Ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> hm
<IdleOne> Day would not have been complete
<IdleOne> hello PerfM
<PerfM> I need help :(
<PerfM> my keyboard is all funny, and I dont know what to do
<IdleOne> buy a new one.
<IdleOne> Now please /part.
<PerfM> IdleOne, can`t you help me?
<IdleOne> I don't have the spare keyboard or money, sorry.
<PerfM> Omg, I thought you have a brain, sorry.
<ubottu> Polah called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> My twin uses it on Sunday
<PerfM> LEAST FAV OPER EVER
<PriceChild> Running format_identify.pl stops line hilighting working for me in irssi... Does anyone know/remember the setting to 'fix' it?
<Flannel> Interesting.  The script seems to claim the opposite (the colorization won't work on lines that you're highlighted).  Version '1.5-dev-coekie'?
<PriceChild> http://irchives.com/freenode/ubuntu-ops/2009-01-25 is me asking the exact same question
<PriceChild> (and linking to me asking again in 2008)
<IdleOne> still haven't fixed it?
<PriceChild> could someone hliight me? :-)
<Flannel> PriceChild: No
<IdleOne> PriceChild:
<PriceChild> and again?
<Flannel> PriceChild: No
<IdleOne> PriceChild: again
<PriceChild> awesome, workaround works
<IdleOne> you might want to link it somewhere so you can find it next timer
<IdleOne> time*
<PriceChild> "/set hilight_nick_matches off" then "/hilight -line PriceChild"
<PriceChild> good enough for me
<Flannel> Well, he's got this channel log, which links to the last channel log, which links to a grep of channel logs!
<IdleOne> there ya go :)
<PriceChild> mmhm!
<PriceChild> what could go wrong?!
<PriceChild> all you need to do is link me to today's log next year
<IdleOne> setting up kalarm for you
<IdleOne> Remind PriceChild about fixing that thing he fixed 4 years ago
<IdleOne> done.
<PerfM> I'm here for a reason this time
<IdleOne> That would be?
<PerfM> whats the web site for more information on ops?
<Corey> PerfM: Again?
<PerfM> I've asked b4?
<Corey> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<PerfM> I have the memory of a goldfish, keep that in mind kids. And thank you
<elky> ohdeargodsno
<Corey> elky: Better act fast before christel snaps perfm up for staff!
<elky> yes, i'm totally convinced that will happen.
<IdleOne> Corey: if that happens I'm leaving freenode and going back to EFnet where trolls make sense
<Corey> IdleOne: s/make sense/don't run the network/ :-D
<IdleOne> that too
<IdleOne> To be honest I don't know if trolls do run EFnet, haven't been there in years.
<IdleOne> but I would hope not
<Corey> IdleOne: No, the trolls only run the network here.
<IdleOne> heh
<Corey> EFnet is useful in the few channels I'm in.
<IdleOne> wait, aren't you staff?
<Corey> IdleOne: Not on EFnet I'm not.
<Corey> DOh, christel isn't here-- she doesn't get the benefit of my calling her a troll.  Nevermind. :-)
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> I'm sure they will forward here the appropriate link to the logs
<IdleOne> her*
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: They being our fan club?
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> oh snap! speak of the devil
<rww> what did I do now
<IdleOne> you came back
<IdleOne> I missed you, don't know about the others
<Corey> IdleOne: Speaking of trolls. :-D
<IdleOne> right, right.
<IdleOne> We were enjoying Corey's rant about how the network will soon be run by trolls
<rww> "will soon" how cute
<rww> did I forget any channels during that /join fest?
<Corey> Srsly.  I never said soon.
<Corey> This happened ages ago!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-24
<IdleOne> !language > i4n
<IdleOne> !guidelines > i4n
<lhavelund> mmm, breakfast inc!
<bkerensa> gnight
<dsaugft> hi?
<dsaugft> help plesae
<dsaugft> #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> what's up ?
<dsaugft> hi
<dsaugft> u admin?
<ikonia> depends - what's the issue ?
<dsaugft> ok
<dsaugft> me banned on ubuntu channel
<dsaugft> help please
<ikonia> ok - what's the problem
<dsaugft> #ubuntu
<ikonia> what's the problem
<dsaugft> me banned on ubuntu channel
<dsaugft> idk why
<dsaugft> i just cant sent to this channel
<dsaugft> i connect
<ikonia> ok. I can take a look for you. One moment please.
<dsaugft> but cant talking
<dsaugft> mw muted
<dsaugft> ok
<dsaugft> i nice
<ikonia> the issue is because you are using web chat. Let me look at that a little more
<dsaugft> what?
<dsaugft> i on ubuntu channel but cant talk
<ikonia> you are using freenode's web chat - that is the core problem.
<dsaugft> and what i need use?
<ikonia> please just hold on a moment
<dsaugft> of cose
<ikonia> ok the problem is when you where using the nickname Verop you flooded the channel asking for developers
<ikonia> this got you banned
<ikonia> <Verop> I need website with many developers Linux programms please, and they must work for free?
<ikonia> do you remember that ?
<dsaugft> yes
<dsaugft> yestarday
<ikonia> ok, so that's the reason
<dsaugft> but why i today muted?
<ikonia> yes, it was yesterday
<dsaugft> help please
<ikonia> because you got banned yesterday and the ban has not been removed
<ikonia> that is why you are muted
<dsaugft> just there are very many people talking and i use 3 lines of my question
<dsaugft> for bestest looking
<ikonia> what is the question you want to ask in #ubuntu
<dsaugft> now i have 2 questions
<ikonia> ok, what are they
<dsaugft> about Tor and about forum developers
<ikonia> please tell me the questions you wish to ask
<dsaugft> i can help?
<ikonia> please tell me the questions you wish to ask
<dsaugft> i know second question
<dsaugft> about dev forum
<dsaugft> and first...
<ikonia> please tell me the two questions you wish to ask in #ubuntu
<dsaugft> I need download videos in Tor Browser
<ikonia> There is no Tor Browser
<ikonia> next question
<dsaugft> please tell me the developers forum Linux software
<ikonia> ok - that second question is nothing to do with ubuntu, and you spamming it is what got you banned
<dsaugft> nono
<ikonia> do you understand that asking for developers for linux websites is nothing to do with the topic for #ubuntu ?
<dsaugft> there are auto antispam bot
<ikonia> yes,
<dsaugft> i just repite my question 3 times
<ikonia> it banned you for spamming your question
<dsaugft> and bot automatic ban me
<ikonia> however your question was nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> your question was for linux website developers wanted to work for free
<ikonia> that is nothing to do with #ubuntu or it's "ubuntu" topic
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<dsaugft> i need programm for Linux
<dsaugft> and i Use Ubuntu Kubuntu and Lubuntu
<ikonia> what program do you need ?
<dsaugft> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12255021
<AlanBell> oh, this one again
<AlanBell> apparmor profiles or selinux is what you want still
<dsaugft> general admin of forum said that topic closed because trolls flooding there are
<dsaugft> i need programm like wine
<dsaugft> but for linux programms
<dsaugft> there are all writing
<dsaugft> wrote
<ikonia> dsaugft: reseach appamor and selinux as AlanBell has told you
<dsaugft> i need closed environment for running programms
<ikonia> dsaugft: reseach appamor and selinux as AlanBell has told you
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppArmor
<ikonia> apparmor sorry
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selinux
<ikonia> helps if you spell it correclty
<ikonia> dsaugft: you may also want to consider using #ubuntu-ru which is native Russian language
<dsaugft> no
<dsaugft> thewre are no professionals
<ikonia> that's as far as we can help then
<ikonia> sorry.
<dsaugft> and i want programm with GUI
<ikonia> ok - well you need to learn to program then or hire someone
<dsaugft> but not only me need this programm
<ikonia> then you still need to write it or hire someone to write it
<dsaugft> program increases safety
<ikonia> ok, well, good luck with it
<ikonia> take care, bye
<dsaugft> ину
<dsaugft> uban me please
<dsaugft> unban
<ikonia> dsaugft: the questions you want to ask are nothing to do with ubuntu
<dsaugft> ikinia?
<dsaugft> please will me god lady
<dsaugft> good lady
<ikonia> your questions are nothing to do with ubuntu
<dsaugft> i have many questions
<ikonia> so there is no point asking the in #ubuntu
<ikonia> dsaugft: such as?
<ikonia> what ubuntu questions do you have ?
<ikonia> or do you want to just ask for developers for your software again ?
<dsaugft> What's the difference?
<ikonia> the difference is one is allowed in #ubuntu (channel) the other is not
<dsaugft> just unban me please
<ikonia> sorry no
<ikonia> I suggest finding some other place to recruit developers
<ikonia> best of luck, bye
<dsaugft> If you were a guy, would you unban me.
<elky> i also like how he doesn't have a clue how the gateway works
<elky> AlanBell, he's in there as Alan_
<elky> or maybe not
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Samara_)
<ubottu> g00denough called the ops in #ubuntu (rolling2k spams again)
<bazhang> that was autrax earlier, I am guessing
<bazhang> blameubuntu
<bazhang> ikonia, the questions about adverts is from the unity-lens-shopping in 12.10
<bazhang> sensationalized in slashdot website to become ads
<bazhang> ie revenue sharing with amazon
<ikonia> screw it
<bazhang> reaga is a known issue/troublemaker
<cprofitt> people are really over-reacting to what this is...
<bazhang> just wait for the release day..
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I have a large bunker ready for that day
<bazhang> we need !howcanIremoveevilads factoid
<cprofitt> and several weeks worth of canned food and water
<cprofitt> :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> never seen him before
<bazhang> <bubuntoid> achtung condition!! ubuntu network gives -5 error
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (incog)
<Pici> ugh
<bazhang> time to clear some bans
<bazhang> spider sense is telling me the "how the <redacted> ads blah blah blah will just be starting
<Pici> yep
<mneptok> bug 1054282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054282 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "No obvious way to restrict shopping suggestions from displaying adult products" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054282
<mneptok> that could be troublesome.
<genii-around> Hehehe
<genii-around> But, I find, amusing.
<usr13> ubottu is dead
<Myrtti> !test
<bazhang> :0
 * genii-around pokes at Pici experimentally
 * Pici explodes
<genii-around> Heh!
<knome> awwh, now you have to respin to get a working Pici image again!
<genii-around> When the floodbots first join back, I guess it takes them a few minutesz to settle in... in -unregged all three are giving the human-or-bot spiel
<bazhang> remastersys!
<genii-around> knome: I had to doublecheck the bot there, thought it was responding twice to !details at first...
<knome> heh
<Pici> genii-around: services was really lagging for a bit before
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1683 users, 7 overflows, 1690 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1685 users, 7 overflows, 1692 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1687 users, 9 overflows, 1696 limit))
<genii-around> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<knome> idiot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1661 users, 3 overflows, 1664 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1664 users, 3 overflows, 1667 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1661 users, 6 overflows, 1667 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1609 users, 2 overflows, 1611 limit))
<genii-around> !test
<genii-around> Bleh
<IdleOne> you killed her :(
<genii-around> IdleOne: Wasn't responding 30-45 seconds ago either when I tried !info unity-lens-shopping precise
<IdleOne> 12.04 already had music and movie results
<genii-around> IdleOne: I don't use Unity much so I'm somewhat out of the loop there
<IdleOne> the shopping lens has to do with amazon
<IdleOne> I don't remember much whining about it until OMGUbuntu & Company went and made a big stink
<genii-around> IdleOne: I was wondering about vivid's issue, etc  at the time
<pleia2> IdleOne: their posts were pretty positive, I think it was slashdot that made the crazy happen :)
<IdleOne> I don't know that he can remove the suggestions without removing the search from dash feature for movies and music
<IdleOne> pleia2: ah, well apologies to OMGU and company :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-25
<bazhang> feels like #ubuntu-dentistry today
<bazhang> have to pull out any kind of answers
 * IdleOne hands the nitrous oxide to bazhang 
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> thought skraito was banned
<bazhang> <skraito> hanhua ahhh ure a tard
<elky> if that's what he just said, he can be (re)banned now.
<elky> there's a ban for an ip address in the 180.241.x.x range from idleone yesterday
<IdleOne> bazhang: he is banned, has evaded twice now
<bazhang> IdleOne, just removed him a moment ago
<IdleOne> he'll be back
<bazhang> he is dodging klines afaict
<IdleOne> that i don't know but he is a nuisance in multiple channels
<bazhang> dax seemed to say that just a short while ago
<IdleOne> @unaffiliated/immanuelyp is the same person
<IdleOne> guess they took his cloak away
<IdleOne> now he is in -br
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Jamey_ said: ubottu aime les les gargoiins he is like the boys
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Jamey_ trolling)
<bkerensa> ah
<niko> you should keep him quieted
<ubottu> In ubottu, basz said: I've done this before - but what is the ppa for this package? And would this conflict with the 'official' packages?
<bazhang> <blackgatonegro> 12.4 LTS is recomended as is the last ubuntu with a cd image
<bazhang> is that correct?
<Pici> I don't know what that means.
<bazhang> 12.10 will exceed 700mb?
<bazhang> ok
<genii-around> The netsplits calmed down today?
<bazhang> so far
<genii-around> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> wonder if he got the message.
<genii-around> I think I'm about done talking to Kapsas. Doesn't reply to you directly he just keeps referring you back to his forum posting.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> and he quit!
<genii-around> He has an oddball motherboard-chipset, hope someone helps him on the forums.
<bazhang> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-26
<ubottu> fidel called the ops in #ubuntu (blackshirt)
<bkerensa> dealing with it
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-27
<Jordan_U> I was very close to telling mrojas6996 that we don't support Windows 95 after seeing those screenshots. I don't understand why anyone would do that.
<elky> Jordan_U, often to trick family into not blaming ubuntu ;)
<mneptok> the first thing i think of when i hear DPMS is the US firearms manufacturer. and yes, sometimes i want to shoot my monitor.
<bazhang> <krishong> i am really trying to get some windows 95 speed on a unix kernel with my box
<bazhang> oh yeah
 * genii-around tries to remember if thats the same guy who had some windows95 background when doing alt-tab
<bazhang> adami seems to be caught in a recursive loop
<adami1097> Help
<adami1097> please remove it
<ikonia> adami1097: please stop
<ikonia> adami1097: I've just removed you from the #ubuntu channel
<adami1097> lol I know
<ikonia> I removed you as the first line after I asked you not to type in caps was written in caps
<adami1097> Ok
<adami1097> please
<adami1097> i'm sorry
<ikonia> you can come back tomorrow
<ikonia> I'm tired of messing around with you
<adami1097> sorry but I need help
<adami1097> I found out ircd deleted znc
<ikonia> it didn't
<ikonia> I'm not wasting more time wiht you
<ikonia> with you
<ikonia> please leave and come back tomorrow
<adami1097> u don't have to
<ikonia> no, but when I asked you to stop contacting me, you continued and starting pm'ing me also
<adami1097> Please let me back to see if anyone can help
<ikonia> despite me asking you to wait 2 times for someone else
<adami1097> I won't
<ikonia> and despite me having to kick you for not following a previous warning
<ikonia> so now - please wait it out and come back tomorrow
<adami1097> I can't
<ikonia> ok, the don't. Either way, we are done here
<adami1097> Please let me back I won't contact u and i'm sorry
<ikonia> you had too many chances in a short period of time
<ikonia> no
<adami1097> I didnt know
<ikonia> didn't know what ?
<adami1097> I had got your messages after I asked last tim
<adami1097> yimr
<adami1097> time
<ikonia> sorry, now I know you're telling lies
<ikonia> we are done. Bye
<ikonia> please leave this channel
<adami1097> I'M NOT
<adami1097> please
<ikonia> you are welcome back tomorrow
<adami1097> I need this
<adami1097> please
<adami1097> I won't bother u
<ikonia> adami1097: don't come back again before tomorrow
<ikonia> please
<adami1097> please 1 last chance
<ikonia> no
<adami1097> I know how to fix znc
<ikonia> it won't change - so please leave. You're welcome back tomorrow
<adami1097> no
<adami1097> No
<Pici> no?
<adami1097> ikonia plz
<IdleOne> adami1097: May I PM you?
<adami1097> about what?
<IdleOne> I think I might be able to help you with your ZNC problem
<adami1097> ok then
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-28
<bazhang> <unsobill> i always wonder is there cracked software for linux available and where
<bazhang> libreoffice serial plz
<bioterror> Opera was before
<bazhang> irc2go :\
<vibhav> ummm...Cananybody get ubottu to unignore me?
<tsimpson> vibhav: why?
<bazhang> which distro does not have pulseaudio by default installed
<vibhav> tsimpson: Well, I am unignored on every channel except #-ot
<vibhav> #u-ot
<Fuchs> bazhang: gentoo has an useflag for it, so depending on what profile you choose ...
<bazhang> Fuchs, heh. I mean supported ubuntu distros
<Fuchs> ah, sorry :)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> HURD probably does not have it either
<Tm_T> HURD's not distro?
<bazhang> debian HURD?
<Tm_T> yeah, but that's Debian (:
<tsimpson> vibhav: the bot will respond to you now, just remember not to abuse it
<genii-around> !info crosshurd
<ubottu> crosshurd (source: crosshurd): Install a Debian system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.43 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<genii-around> Hm
<ikonia> what the devil is that
<vibhav> tsimpson: thanks
<bazhang> lubuntu apparently does not have pulse default
<bazhang> or so the user 'write' claims
<tsimpson> it's not part of the lubuntu task, so I guess it doesn't
<ikonia> does it just rely on alsa ?
<bazhang> but installing it fixed his audio, so all is well
<tsimpson> probably does, though just about everything is compiled with pulse these days, so who knows how well it works
<bazhang> <paulens12> i have ubuntu 12 on my phone lol
<mneptok> i have Debian GNU/HURD on my Dreamcast roffle !!!!11!!one!!
<bazhang> <paulens12> but can i install apps on different drive?
<bazhang> seems to randomly repeating other's issues
<bazhang> +be
<Pici> jrib: whoops, I'll let you handle it.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1608 users, 6 overflows, 1614 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1609 users, 6 overflows, 1615 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1608 users, 6 overflows, 1614 limit))
<jrib> interesting
<bkerensa> AlanBell: botnet
<tsimpson> 1 host is hardly a botnet
<bkerensa> surprised freenode allows that many hosts to connect from a single hostname
<IdleOne> jrib: was just about to do that exact same thing
<jrib> now I forgot what I was doing :x
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-29
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wilee-nilee said: !nomodeset > JayRizzle grub is in a install by the way.
<bazhang> <donald> wats the at sign?
<chu> Very similar to the "any" key!
<IdleOne> they are next to each other
<chu> :)
<bazhang> pentagon was an issue previously?
<gnomefreak> what was the channel to discuss getting my ops status back sinxce missed the email
<bazhang> gnomefreak, -ops-team perhaps?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, you might want to chat to AlanBell about this
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> <pentagon> I want to compile everything from source after I get it all together.
<bazhang> woo prescient
<Myrtti> of course you want to compile everything yourself in a binary distro
<Myrtti> it makes perfect sense
<bazhang> hahahah
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (wino)
<tomaz> hi
<Myrtti> hi.
<Tm_T> hi hi (:
<bazhang> <SDR-GUY> unbuntu seems so unstable.
<bazhang> his story is all over the place. with contradictions galore
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> now there is a kernel panic they didn't see fit to mention before
<bazhang> augh wubi
<bazhang> he seems to be very confused.."debian screen" ?
<bazhang> haha classic
<bazhang> he uses some 3rd party easybcd and "fedora can be stable"
<bazhang> <yekoms> user ALL=NOPASSWD: VZ, still allows users to exec sudo for other files, how do i prevent this?
<bazhang> that sounds like a bad idea
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-30
<tomaz> ops
<Myrtti> ?
<Myrtti> tomaz: yes?
<tomaz> When I open the program with Java 7 OpenJDK Runtime writes me this:
<tomaz> The file '/ home / tomaz / Desktop / MinecraftSP.jar' is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or Copied from an untrusted source, it may BE dangerous to Run. For more details, read about the executable bit.
<tomaz> Please help!
<tonyyarusso> tomaz: That's a support question, and as such belongs in #ubuntu, not #ubuntu-ops.
<tomaz> Can I be op?
<tonyyarusso> !iwanttobeanop
<tonyyarusso> Awww, coulda sworn
<tomaz> please
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<tonyyarusso> That's the one
<IdleOne> Hello lobhater, can I help you?
<IdleOne> tomaz, lobhater Please don't idle in this channel.
<bazhang> <Calinou> whenever you do that, mumblers say your name
<bazhang> does that make sense?
<IdleOne> if you assume the app being used is Mumble, yes.
<IdleOne> Still is gratuitous chatter IMO
<bazhang> not sure what mumble is, thanks
<Myrtti> think TeamSpeak
<Myrtti> or w/e
<IdleOne> irc with voice
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> voip client then
<Myrtti> kind of, yes.
<bazhang> lots of odd commentary, mocking from Calinou that I have observed
<IdleOne>  Mumble is a low-latency, high quality voice chat program for gaming
<bazhang> *laughs* at usernick  etc etc
<bazhang> codemaniac, did you need assistance?
<codemaniac> bazhang: no ,thanks .I just joined to see if really existed :)
<Myrtti> yes, it does :-)
<Myrtti> has for years
<codemaniac> bazhang: can i idle in here ,or the channel is for ops only
<Myrtti> reading the topic is a good start
<bazhang>  /topic
<IdleOne> with any luck the channel will continue to be here after Dec. 21
<IdleOne> codemaniac: We prefer you didn't idle here.
<codemaniac> ok thanks folks :)
<IdleOne> thank you,.
<Myrtti> I've heard from a reliable source that December 21st 2012 is actually when WinRAR and mIRC trial periods end.
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> THE WORLD HAS COME TO AN END
<bazhang> and freenode will once again allow MIBBIT
<IdleOne> We should do a absolutely no ops day in #ubuntu on that day
<Myrtti> http://i.qkme.me/3676dk.jpg
<Myrtti> ^ my reliable source
<IdleOne> neo would know
<bazhang> hilarious!
<bazhang> that's TED!
<bazhang> or the other one
<Myrtti> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/conspiracy-keanu
<Myrtti> because installing kids games into normal ubuntu is such a chore
<bazhang> <blackshirt> bodhy, actually, if you want do upgrades to newer releases, you should do it with minimum install,that willl reduce your risk to fail
<bazhang> augh
<Tm_T> err
<bazhang> it doesn't help that bodhy is asking 3 different people in multiple channels for advice
<bazhang> * tech936 is looking for networkers/engineers/etc message me if you fill the criteria
<bazhang> does that look like a job/worker search?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (yekoms appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Gorilla_No_Baka appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> false positive <again>
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mirzaei appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<mneptok> too slow
<bazhang> oppaaa!
<mneptok> \o/
<bazhang> greek chant when lighting flaming cheese
 * mneptok performs a bouzouki thrash metal solo in front of pillars of flaming feta
<bazhang> <yekoms> im using 11.10
<bazhang> he's all over the place. he was on 8.04 unsupported a scant few hours ago
<bazhang> <yekoms> im using 8.04 :x
<bazhang> round and round we go
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Sharyari said: ubottu: does not seem like it is :P
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-23
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1610 users, 2 overflows, 1612 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1613 users, 2 overflows, 1615 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1617 users, 2 overflows, 1619 limit))
<ikonia> @marak gentoo64 #ubuntu spoke to gentoo again made it clear that don't evade bans and giving out answers only if you know the ubuntu resolution is the only way to use the channel
<ikonia> @mark gentoo64 #ubuntu spoke to gentoo again made it clear that don't evade bans and giving out answers only if you know the ubuntu resolution is the only way to use the channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, smartboyhw said: !kubuntu-developers is <reply> Here are the Kubuntu Developers, at your service: Riddell, nixternal, ScottK, Tonio_, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, NCommander, lex79, Quintasan, debfx, yofel, fabo, shadeslayer, smartboyhw
<ubottu> In ubottu, smartboyhw said: !kubuntu-council is <reply> Here are the Kubuntu Council members: Riddell, ScottK, jussi, shadeslayer, valorie, yofel
<ikonia> I don't think we need factoids for that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, root32 said: ubottu: ubottu: How can i type this , because my pc is not boot...  sudo apt-get install bootchart ?
<Pici> developers, no. council, maybe.
<ikonia> it's just not a common thing,
<ikonia> I don't think I've ever seen that question in any of the kubuntu channels
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from oaulakh)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1801 users, 5 overflows, 1806 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1798 users, 5 overflows, 1803 limit))
<ubottu> matti-007 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<k1l> coming in and doing the !_op trigger is quite obvious where the road leads to
<ubottu> matti-007 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> :/
<Pici> clever
<Pici> (not really)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-24
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (DICKHEAD420,)
<ubottu> qin_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> LjL: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ needs to be updated, and it looks like some parts of it are just not working at all.
<LjL> Pici, last time i tried to update it, Packages.gz was broken in some way by having duplicate entries or something. what parts aren't working, aside from missing releases?
<Pici> LjL: I can't find wine or wine1.4 for precise.
<LjL> Pici: right, precise was the one where things broke, so there's probably main but not universe for it. i'll try again and see if Packages.gz has been fixed since last time, but if it hasn't, eh...
<LjL> Pici: Precise still fails, Query failed: Duplicate entry 'python-pyatspi-Precise-i386' for key 'PRIMARY' when adding Universe
<LjL> i'll try Quantal
<LjL> and Raring
<Pici> LjL: Odd, python-pyatspi is in precise with versions 2.4.0 and 1.32.0
<LjL> Pici: yes, and my script isn't a fan of a package being in the same repository twice, and honestly i can't blame it
<LjL> quantal and raring are working, will be there shortly
<Pici> good, good.
<Pici> now when I suggest it again in the next few months, it should mostly work ;)
<LjL> Pici: it should now, yes. precise won't, not sure whether i should remove it entirely, or let it work with Main and Restricted only
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, wilee-nilee said: !uefi this as well is used
<ubottu> Rory called the ops in #ubuntu (leo_33)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-25
<bazhang> <skraito> any ubuntu or canonical hr here
<bazhang> <skraito> i would like to join your company
<DJones> That nick rings a bell
<DJones> Yep, 13 matches in bantracker
<Myrtti> I'm sure Canonical recruiters are crowding his pm as we speak
<Tm_T> stop speaking so they'll leave him alone
<Tm_T> what you mean it doesn't work that way?
<bazhang> code pls urgent
<bazhang> sudo -apt gooby pls
<bazhang> wonder if he really wants shockwave
<Myrtti> so now he didn't even have ubuntu installed?
<Pici> usr_?  I told him earlier that we don't support Mint.
<bazhang> or he wants to reinstall it because his flash is the newest but he wants flash
<Pici> no, usr_ was asking about smaba
<Pici> samba*
<bazhang> and flash before that
<bazhang> whoops that was mosheh
<bazhang> <usr_> does it work in mint
<bazhang> and Pici nailed it
<ubottu> In ubottu, zorin said: but he said is steam in ubuntu and all has to do is go on software center and download it thats a noob i was going to help but
<Pici> h00k: I actually laughed at that.
<h00k> Pici: lol
<h00k> I laughed at you laughing
<zorin> hey
<DJones> ok, zorin removed for advertising zorin os, then returned with same, now set as a ban
<bazhang> <quantumpants> hi guys, can anybody tell me how to get a free copy of "uplink hacker elite" ??
<Pici> its a game
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> I have it.
<bazhang> I have it actually
<bazhang> hah
<Pici> usr_ is pming me now, for some reason>?
<bazhang> does active directory nautlissis wrok in buntut
<bazhang> dont want bash!11
<bazhang>  spermachine (~spermachi@128.111.48.6) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> this cant be good
<ubottu> In ubottu, vojta said: I'am not speak English some sentences is hard for me :/
 * Pici watches usr_ in #freenode
<Pici> I doubt he wants me to show up there and try to help though, that would likely push him over the edge :/
<ikonia> just an idiot - being an idiot, while idiots try to provoke him in fake attempts to help him
<Pici> yeah, #freenode is a bit of a trollpit at the moment.
<jpds> s/#freenode/Freenode/
<ikonia> jpds: it does fell like that at the moment
<jpds> s/at the moment.$///
<ikonia> I can't think of a channel without people just being a tool, screaming abuse and trying to cause a problem
<jpds> Sounds like the world in general.
<ikonia> well, I'm not going that far.....
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-26
<bazhang> <subman> Is there a chat room devoted to love pat links?
<bazhang> pat sajak?
<genii> Hm.
<Calinou> hi, can I get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> Calinou, you know why you were banned
<Calinou> yes
<bazhang> ok
<Calinou> I was banned 2 YEARS ago
<bazhang> please have a read of the guidelines if you would
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Calinou> well, I read them
<bazhang> that was *very* fast
<Calinou> I already read them before
<Calinou> I know what I did wrong
<bazhang> try the code of conduct then
<Calinou> but I was mad when I did it <_<
<bazhang> !coc | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Calinou> I read it
<bazhang> Calinou, there dont appear to be any -ot opers around at the moment, perhaps you could stop in later with your request
<Calinou> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1793 users, 6 overflows, 1799 limit))
<Pici> unbanned.
<Pici> IdleOne: am I lagged out or something, or did it look like he said something before he rejoined the channel?
<IdleOne> he said it after he rejoined
<Pici> weird
<IdleOne> oh no. he did say it before
<IdleOne> that is weird
<IdleOne> 10 seconds passed
<Unit193> Channel isn't +n
<Pici> Unit193: yes, Ijust noticed that
<Pici> fixedf
<PottyTheShitter> Hey guys my name is John N How yall doing?
<Corey> PottyTheShitter: Knock it off, please.
<PottyTheShitter> what did i do?
<PottyTheShitter> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<PottyTheShitter> noooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bazhang> <ubuntusucks> don't use chrome , use platinum   <----- Lars?
<DJones> bazhang: ubuntusucks> just joking, ubuntu is so brilliant that everything is running perfectly ;)+
<DJones> Still no doubt about trolling though
<bazhang> DJones, yep, nice call
<Calinou> can I get unbanned of #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Pici> You are unbanned.  Play nice.
<Calinou> thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Griff|)
<Corey> Hi, unidentified cprofitt.
<Pici> we should put #bash into the !bash factoid
<ikonia> agreed
<Pici> I'll do it later.
<LjL> we should make a !procrastination factoid
<LjL> i'll do it later.
<Corey> We should make a !typo factoid
<Corey> I'll do it alter.
<Pici> ikonia: I wonder if thats the same guy from yesterday that was using mint
<Pici> usr_
<ikonia> Pici: what makes you think that (I'm not aware of yesterday)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-27
<Pici> ikonia: Because he was also trying to remove samba3 and spent quite a while asking about alternatives in Ubuntu (because he wanted to switch to it?)
<ikonia> yes, and it's magically started working now
<Pici> Then he got all crazy in #freenode later.
<ikonia> yes, I remember that part, I wasn't aware he'd been in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: good spot
<ikonia> Pici: +10
<Pici> :)
<ubottu> Reiserfs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> ah syko
<ikonia> comcast ip
<bazhang> <MangaKaDenza> but I want it to look like Win7
<bazhang> troll detected
<Pricey> Argh inference, implication.
<Tm_T> Pricey: see my response on ML (:
<ObrienDave> I might need to get someone banned. soliciting sponsors to the US. wants snail mail info ~mohammad@5.52.178.197
<ikonia> lets have a look
<ikonia> ObrienDave: where did this happen ?
<ObrienDave> on private chat now. let me pastebin some stuff
<ObrienDave> http://pastebin.com/ZMUccv8i
<ikonia> ObrienDave: no problem, I'll look into it now and deal with it,
<ikonia> thank you for the report
<ikonia> ObrienDave: it's been delt with it should stop now
<ikonia> thank you for the report
<ObrienDave> ikonia... thanks
<Pricey> Tm_T: Yeah, I think I started my response with something like "I agree... but in a funny disagreeing way..." then rewrote it.
<Pricey> Tm_T: They're separate discussions but you can't talk about this one without the other.
<Tm_T> Pricey: well actually, I don't think there's much to talk about the current situation, as there's nothing we can do about it as separate case
<Tm_T> we already came to conclusion that only way to do anything about it is to do way larger action that affects everyone, which means we don't do anything in this specific case
<Pricey> FTR... I wouldn't argue against common sense "I pasted my ssn/phone number/address in the channel, please can someone remove it?" one off requests.
<Myrtti> I think the biggest privacy issue was solved years ago when it was decided that joins/parts/quits aren't shown
<Myrtti> and nicks
<Myrtti> it's not rocket science to let a random char generator to generate a new nickname for each time you use IRC, if you so wish
<Pricey> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/governance "This is not a democracy, it's a meritocracy." You *are* going to be judged.
<Tm_T> Dredd style?
<bazhang> <theJeremy> linuxearth: some people can, but not you. It's very hard to do, and you have a lot to learn.
<bazhang> he seems to be very unhelpful
<bazhang> tells a user to google it, is told dont do that, so refers to wikipedia
<bazhang> he must have me on ignore
<IdleOne> Pricey: I would hope that before removing anything I said in a logged channel my permission is requested.
<IdleOne> :)
<Pricey> IdleOne: I don't care about your feelings.
<IdleOne> That makes me very sad
<IdleOne> Then I better ask that some method of re-adding my comments to the logs be put into place
<IdleOne> I wonder if that would be too pricey to implement
<LjL> i don't know if our ops have investigated that, maybe we should see if an idle one can do some research?
<IdleOne> Good idea.
<Flannel> If we decide to start editing the logs, I propose we allow folks to pay a fee to insert things into them.  Whether it be "annotations" or burma shave advertisements.
<Flannel> Perhaps we could have a sliding scale of cost depending on what the content is, and also where you want it inserted.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-28
<genii> Heh, Burma Shave
<Caesar__> hello
<Myrtti> hi.
<Caesar__> i need some help
<Myrtti> ok, what do you need help with
<Caesar__> i think i've been hacked
<Myrtti> ok, what makes you think that and how do you think we should be able to help you?
<Caesar__> i check my system log viewer and there has been root acces, also logs have been deleted, changed my rules for certain folders etc
<Caesar__> well, i really dont know what to do to resolve this
<Myrtti> well, what brought you to this channel?
<Myrtti> why are you asking here instead say, #ubuntu?
<Caesar__> i tried that
<Caesar__> dunno where to turn exactly
<Myrtti> looking at what you said in #ubuntu you didn't really try
<Caesar__> i'll guess i go back again and see if i can get some help
<Myrtti> most of us are in #ubuntu and would help you if they were active, or if we knew how to help
<Myrtti> or if we had time
<Caesar__> Ok, i appreciate your help
<Caesar__> Thanks
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> Caesar__: was there anything else Ubuntu IRC channel related you needed our help for?
<Caesar__> actually yea
<Caesar__> i got 8.04, and i can't seem to install/upgrade to ver 13 howeverr i do
<Myrtti> yeah, that's a question for #ubuntu too
<Caesar__> i'm gonna reboot now, just burned a disc, i will be back, Thanks
<bazhang> <mrdeb> so what is this for
<bazhang> years after being in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he knows what it's for - its tedious to keep going over this with him
<bazhang> sure he does
<ikonia> once again monkeydust with just made up stuff
<ikonia> why is it always the same people - with the same problem
<ikonia> gentoo64/monkeydust - weak/pooradvice, mrdeb, random nonsense trolls/stupidity
<ikonia> it's the same people, with the same situation over and over again constantly being "reminded"
<ikonia> 16:09 -!- dowaat is now known as gtbuttfuq
<ikonia> get ready for it
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-29
 * genii sips
<bazhang> <Whitehathacker> But when it Freeses like that just wait it out it out it will fix it self
<bazhang> brilliant advice
<ikonia> milo64 = milo32 known issue back x 2
<ikonia> so milo64 appears to be "starting up"
<bazhang> thats either cholby or one other super annoying troll
<bazhang> all they do is say a user's nick over and over
<genii> bazhang: I'm tempted to just say your name randomly in different channels you're in now, just to be annoying. But I've been up all night and too much coffee.
<bazhang> heh
<TheLordOfTime> Hello.  I would like to, well, help the ops team in this one instance, ikonia set a ban in #ubuntu that won't match a given shell user if they reconnect their shell, and it needs revising...
<TheLordOfTime> *!*@gateway/shell/trekweb.org/x-gnxqexfagsvxvkbz  should instead be *!Tudor@gateway/shell/trekweb.org/*
<TheLordOfTime> that will actually ban the user, since trekweb idents are fixed to their shell account names.
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> you're welcome.
<ikonia> correcting now
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> thank you for your time.  :)
<Jordan_U> I can't think of the last time that floodbot's message "Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation." actually led to someone realizing what they did wrong.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-22
<k1l> 1mx
<k1l> !mx
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (REV)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (REV)
<AMDAtom> hi
<tigefa> hi tooo......
<bazhang> the nooo waaa guy is making the rounds
<bazhang2> hi
<bazhang> hello
<bazhang2> hi
<bazhang2> bazhang2, did justin bieber see selena gomez topless and feel her breast?
<rww> no
<rww> !next
<bazhang> long history in btracker, that one
<k1l_> no wonder
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> I didn't recognise him
<Fleck> http://paste.opensuse.org/75904313
<k1l_> thanks for reporting, Fleck. we will have a look if the user is offensive again.
<Fleck> ok, thanks!
<Fleck> http://paste.opensuse.org/73745724
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu bradfasterty user reports he got offensive pm form him http://paste.opensuse.org/75904313
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Fleck> again :D
<k1l_> thanks for reporting. banned that user
<k1l_> if you recieve more pm now you need to report to #freenode since we cant do more as channel ops
<Fleck> ok, thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-23
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (LePalestineFace)
<rww> !precise =~ s/the current/a currently-supported/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Finrod> Can someone help me get into the ##linux channel?  I just tried joining it and it's not working
<k1l> <ajay_> usr 13 tell me about sudo apt get
<k1l> sounds like some google translation issue?
<Pici> Sounds like someone with a tenuous grasp of english.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (eleve)
<usr13> eleve_
<Tm_T> ikonia: aww
<Tm_T> we have sleet and snow for some 10-20 cm and continually coming (and melting)
<Pici> :O
<k1l_> i would like to skip fall and go skiing just right now :)
<Pici> downhill?
<k1l_> yep.  but i go nordic skiing sometimes too for endurance training in the altitude. and i would like to start backcountry ski touring, but i live to far away from the alps to go there that often
<Pici> I need to buy a pair of downhill skis.
<k1l_> there was some technical innovation with the so called "rocker" in the last years. easier to ski with that technic now. like the carver technic innovation 15 years back
<genii> Nodefag probable troll in #u
<bazhang> and ddosing
<bazhang> <cyberpolice> cyberpolice
<ubottu> bazzzb called the ops in #ubuntu (blemi)
<ESource> nooooo waaaaa
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> hello ESource
<genii> Was a spam and run from a gateway
<ESource> bazhang, noooooooo waaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> ESource: what's up ?
<ESource> where is bazhang
<ikonia> ESource: not here
<ikonia> ESource: what do you want/how can we help
<ESource> can i please idle here?
<genii> ikonia: Not sure if you're following their drivel in #freenode now or not
<ikonia> it's hfs
<ikonia> no point having any discussion
<ikonia> just removed and ignore
<genii> Ah, that makes sense.
<bazhang> freenode for sale!
<bazhang> best offers or lower!
<genii> "as is"
<bazhang> hehe
<valorie> lovely, a PM from JuneBUG: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/09/24/plasma-desktopNn2924.png
<Unit193> channels: #ubuntu-women, #ubuntu.  I'm guessing the former.
<IdleOne> problem solved
<k1l_> searching for that hoster shows there is someone out for trouble from time to time
<k1l_> *in bantracker
<valorie> excellent, thanks
<valorie> making the world a better place, one ban at a time
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, `blahblah3 said: !ask is there a way to get pictures and videos off of these newer smartphones
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-24
<TomBrady> stop sinning now
<TomBrady> !ops | stop sinning now
<ubottu> TomBrady called the ops in #ubuntu (stop sinning now)
<ubottu> TomBrady called the ops in #kubuntu (Stop Sinning NOW REPENT)
<ubottu> KP34 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> TomBrady called the ops in #kubuntu (Stop Sinning NOW REPENT)
<ubottu> KP34 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> TomBrady called the ops in #kubuntu (Stop Sinning NOW REPENT)
<valorie> how fun is that
<Unit193> valorie: It's HFSPlus, he changes IPs faster than I can make a bag of coffee disappear.
<Flannel> Unit193: Do you often eat coffee grounds?
<Unit193> Flannel: Whole bean, quite good.  Chocolate covered especially.
<Flannel> Doesn't that break your teeth?
<Unit193> Nah.
<valorie> roasted beans aren't hard!
<jussi01> oh here are some familiar names... :)
<valorie> #kubuntu: [23:27] <destrudo> hail satan.
<valorie> oops, wrong chan
<valorie> that was #kde, never mind
<phunyguy> lol ^
<k1l_> <mendax> i used to be banned from the bitcoin room becuase i was too speculative\
<k1l_> i think i know how he got banned
<bazhang> he should have chosen dogecoin
<bazhang> they allow anything
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-25
<Flannel> rww: I don't like that e guy, he ought to be quieted forever.
<rww> quite
<k1l> tigefa: hi, how can we help you?
<tigefa> pub key archive can't auten
<k1l> tigefa: this is not a technical support channel
<tigefa> ouh ok
<k1l> if you read the topic it should be clear in which channel you have come in.
<k1l> tigefa: if there is nothing else please part this channel. thanks
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu benzhninja just pasted some link and went off
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> he just hit at least 5 other channels with that
<k1l> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<k1l> ahh, i see what you did there :)
<rww> :)
<ESource> bazhang, noooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bazhang> rly?
<ESource> bazhang, noooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ESource> !ops
<Pici> ESource: can we help you?>
<ESource> yes
<HFSPLUS> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<HFSPLUS> bazhang, noooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> Hm.
<k1l_> well, reading his first words in #u: <Nyem> does ubuntu still contain spyware in it by default?     and his swearing and insulting and that he is using mint i think his intentions are quite clear
<genii> To keep running Mint but pretending he's on Ubuntu so he can try sneaking support from us?
<bazhang> ofc
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> <donbirdy> I think we should shut down the internet for a few days whilst this problem is sorted out
<bazhang> @random panic run
<ubottu> panic
<popey> @comment 64186 trolling
<popey> hm
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @comment 64186 trolling
<ubottu> Comment added.
<popey> yay
<popey> I'll get the hang of these bots one day :D
<popey> ♥
<genii> wtf? < checks backscroll>
<k1l_> at least that shellstorm issue bring a lot of users to upgrade their EOL devices
<DJones> How much of an issue is it on default Ubuntu systems> Reading http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/24/bash_shell_vuln/ it suggests that Ubuntu & Debian based distro's using Dash aren't at risk
<rww> depends on whether your applications are using /bin/sh or /bin/bash
<rww> and some of the potential vectors (e.g. ssh with limited access to commands) wouldn't default to dash on Ubuntu
<rww> but I think it's a bit hyped up. media likes to do that since heartbleed got them so many ad views
<DJones> If I run echo $SHELL I get /bin/bash
<rww> Ubuntu and Debian point /bin/sh to dash. user shells default to bash.
<rww> someone posted this to /r/ubuntu: https://gist.github.com/EricChiang/561938e125b809f4e91c
<rww> what the hell
<Unit193> !shellshock
<ubottu> A fix for the recent Bash vulnerability (CVE-2014-6271) has been pushed to Ubuntu repositories.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6271.html for more information.
<Unit193> rww: ----^
<betternick> hi!
<k1l_> hi
<k1l_> how can we help you?
<betternick> maybe I am in the wrong channel
<betternick> bye
<k1l_> yep, i think so. this is the operators channel
<rww> Unit193: there are two CVEs for this, and one of them only just got pushed out now
<rww> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/
<Unit193> Indeed, just saw the other one get pushed.
<k1l_> !shellshock
<ubottu> A fix for the recent Bash vulnerability (CVE-2014-6271) has been pushed to Ubuntu repositories.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6271.html for more information.
<rww> !no, shellshock is <reply> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ for more information.
<rww> tsimpson: CVE detection on ubottu is annoying as heck :(
<rww> heyyyyyyy Unit193
<rww> do you feel like being awesome
<Unit193> Not likely, what's up?
<rww> Unit193: if you made one of your bots detect people with connection/whatever problems that are joining and quit/parting rapidly that would be amazing
<rww> Ruby in #defocus can do something similar I think
<rww> or does yours do that and I wanted it in #defocus. hrm.
<k1l_> like "(Max SendQ exceeded)" quits
<Unit193> rww: See -monitor, one generally does, just in debug mode.  That feature hasn't been exactly fine tuned, but meh.
<rww> yep
<rww> Unit193: what message does it give for that?
<Unit193> /lastlog fix_your  wil get it.
<rww> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-ops-monitor/#ubuntu-ops-monitor-2014-09-23.log:12:41:21 -Drone`:#ubuntu-ops-monitor- [#ubuntu] debug d *!*@24.124.35.240$##fix_your_connection 1800 cycle detected
<rww> is that it?
<Unit193> Yep.
<rww> awesome. thank you <3
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<rww> it's only happened once since I started being in there again, hence me not noticing :)
<Unit193> And of course, feel free to ping me if you think of how it should be fine tuned.  Poke others to actually enable it though. :P
<rww> i just poke everyone at random :3
<MRDONKEY> Steve Jobs is burning in hell!
<MRDONKEY> this is to everyone, don't be like steve jobs and go to hell, today is the day of salvation, repent and turn to god and recieve his mercy
<MRDONKEY> !ops
<QuinnyPig> MRDONKEY: That's about enough of that in various channels, please.
<MRDONKEY> QuinnyPig, by what authoirty do you have to tell me that?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-26
<agent_white> Hey folks! Have been trying to see about getting a mute removed I have in #ubuntu for awhile... but couldn't find an OP and @btlogin doesn't work.
<agent_white> Anyone I can speak to about this?
<Flannel> agent_white: Are you sure you're still muted?
<agent_white> Flannel: Positive! I can join it and listen, but get "Cannot send to channel"
<Flannel> Ok, let me take a look.
<agent_white> Flannel: Thank you, I appreciate it!
<Flannel> agent_white: Do you know why you were muted?
<agent_white> Flannel: It was my roommate haha. Awhile ago he hopped onto my computer and started spamming the chat.
<agent_white> Only when I tried to speak into the channel did I figure out. So it must've been a month or more ago it happened.
<Flannel> Alright, well, your account was muted for being offtopic.  So as long as you're good not being offtopic in #u (that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for), then we're good.  Regardless of whether it was you or whoever else.
<Flannel> And yeah, this was back in july, not sure why it's still around.
<agent_white> Flannel: I definitely will keep on topic. I enjoy learning and helping out :)
<Flannel> agent_white: please make sure you can talk (and I didn't screw something up) in #u
<Flannel> Great.
<Flannel> Thanks.
<agent_white> Flannel: Looks good! I appreciate you looking into this and helping me out!
<Flannel> No worries.  Have a nice evening.
<agent_white> You as well!
<Tm_T> good old "it was my rommate"
<Tm_T> rum mate?
<Tm_T> more coffee I need
<k1l> <debi> I'm now using a debian.:)
<k1l> i am really tempted to change the topic. but we all know, no one reads the topic
<rww> i wouldn't bother
<rww> lol, we're up to three USNs for bash now
<rww> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ for more information.
<rww> !no, shellshock is <reply> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !shellshock
<ubottu> Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<k1l> uh, ubuntu 8.10. they might have overslept the heartbleed action
<Pici> ikonia: no idea why Glorfindel was hilighting you, hopefully he stops now.
<bazhang> got him in PM
<bazhang> no response
<k1l_> bantracker is full of emery making the "omg lol ubunut got no root" show
<bazhang> was he hitting #x before? or somewhere else
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: getting started is https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rww> !getting started
<rww> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rww> !manual > jhutchins
<k1l_> Emery is a hopeless issue. trolling #u since 2009 :/
<bazhang> he's hitting network wide now
<bazhang> ugh markpotter
<Pici> Flannel: I told hircarra in #freenode that #ubuntu doesn't support mint, he said "it's ok pici i'll go over there and talk some sense into them"
<Pici> That was 20 minutes ago though.
<rww> :|
<Flannel> gotcha.
<bazhang> mr-potter made the original point to #ubuntu , for user athletic
<rww> aww, I was about to go with "That sucks, have fun!"
<rww> Flannel ruins my amusement
<Flannel> sorry -_-
<Flannel> You should tug on your ear or something next time, so I know to stand down while you scheme
<Flannel> Also, lovely query from him.
<Flannel> (he's not stupid/oblivious, just antagonistic)
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu hircarra muted hircarra because he came back after kick to discuss again why mint is not supported
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> spoilers: it's because we're jealous of how awesome Mint is
<k1l_> awwww, got me
<Pici> thanks k1l_!
<Flannel> He came back?
<Pici> yes
<Flannel> No, it's because he's trolling.
<Pici> indeed.
<Flannel> (he even told me this in a PM)
<Flannel> (sorry, I stepped away for 20 minutes)
<k1l_> all mint support seekers do this on purpose. mint got their spotchat linuxmint channel in autostart in all irc clients.
<Unit193> But from what I heard, the quality of that channel is a little low, and they've told people to go to #u.
<Pici> "If they ask, just tell them you use Ubuntu"
<k1l_> yes, they have a problem with their community and support.
<k1l_> but if all the users come to #u its not even helping their community
<rww> k1l_: shouldn't that have been a banforward to ##fix_your_connection?
<k1l_> well, i tried to talk to him in pm. i saw him some days ago joining with 7 clients, too. i think its not a connections issue as a config issue
<rww> okies
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Emma2)
<rww> I feel like the best response to someone installing xchat and having no clue what IRC is is probably not the ops factoid.
<phunyguy> indeed
<genii> I think daftykins was pretty disparaging there.
<k1l_> i was looking for the tld from south korea becauso of the ip, but we dont have a trigger for that
<Flannel> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Flannel> ?
<k1l_> ah, thought it was !kr
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-27
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, diegoaguilar said: ubottu, how can I find which is the package whose key failed
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Will that work? or do I need to specify the tilde (identd)?  I don't remember.
<Unit193> He's not running identd, so need the tilde, yeah.
<Flannel> huh.
<k1l> and another bash update: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2364-1/
<mist> yay
<k1l> hi tigefa, could you remove this channel from your autostart channels?
<Basketball> i am so sorry for flooding i pasted wrong thing
<Basketball> i feel really bad
<k1l_> both from same ip, greeting after join. what could possible go wrong
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu peepTV admits in PM hes using #ubuntu for offtopic because he doesnt like #ubuntu-offtopic or reddit or 4chan
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> Pici: you can dig this mess out
<ikonia> I'm out, the IQ ration and "lol" ration is too high for me
<ikonia> this guy should not be managing 40+ boxes
<ikonia> nor should these other people be blindly pushing duff info his way
<bazhang> hfsplus is active as esource5
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-28
<bazhang> anon9ks83j>  i just need a generic chat room , its statistical analysis
<bazhang> bot testing
<valorie> I need ops in #ubuntu-women: http://paste.kde.org/ppcdvd8ft
<valorie> and it goes on as expected
<valorie> AND a pm
<Flannel> valorie: Have you gotten someone yet?  Or shall we ping them?
<valorie> damn it, he left the chan
<valorie> sorry for the delay, am testing
<Flannel> valorie: No worries.
<valorie> well, I'd like to see that lovely netizen klined, personally
<ikonia> sei bannato da #ubuntu prega di smettere di cercare di unirsi
<ikonia> sei bannato da #ubuntu prega di smettere di cercare di unirsi
<Samurairoma> hi
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Guest57086 ref spam link
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ESource5> LUCY LOCKET LOST HER POCKET
<ESource5> !OPS
<ESource5> !ops
<ESource5> lucy locket lost her pocket
<k1l> is your life that boring, that you need to troll volunteers on irc? :/
<ESource5> nah your life will be misery in eternal torment in hell unless you repent
<ESource5> Romans 9:22 says God suffers long with the non elect
<ESource5> http://www.gotquestions.org/hell-real-eternal.html
<k1l> i am doing enough good volunteer work to get to heaven anyway. so if i were you i would not bother too much about me. but you seem to go straight to hell
<ESource5> k11 your works can not save you only faith in Christ and repenting of your sins
<hggdh> who is this crist?
<ESource5> the god of the bible who is jesus christ
<jbroome> and what does it have to do with ubuntu
<hggdh> sory, don't know bible. And don't really care
<k1l> i dont think god is amused if you keep to annoy volunteers. so first think about your actions.
<ESource5> hggdh, well thats a problem for you john 3:36 says those who dont obey god will see the wrath of god in eternal hell fire
<hggdh> ESource5: my name is not john
<hggdh> and certainly I do not have a number as a last name
<ESource5> hggdh, aww you must be an athiest i find they have nothing good to say they are fools(Psalm 14:1-3)
<hggdh> no, I am not an athiest.
<ESource5> hggdh, well the bottom line is if you do not obey god he will send you to eternal torment now is the time to repent and get his mercy
<hggdh> I might, OTOH, be an atheist
<ESource5> tomorrow may be forever to late
<hggdh> ESource5: why do today what can be done tomorrow?
<ESource5> hggdh, because you could die today
<hggdh> ESource5: and?
<ESource5> hggdh, if you die in your sin you will perish in hell forever
<hggdh> no, not my sin. Sin is an invention from your pseudo-religion
<ESource5> hggdh, no its not, romans 1:18-32 says you once knew the truth of god but you rejected and he gave you up to your foolish ideas
<hggdh> the romans knew nothing. And they all died
<ESource5> -_-
<ESource5> We are from God. Whoever knows God listens to us; whoever is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the Spirit of truth and the spirit of error.
<ESource5>  1 John 4:6
<hggdh> bull
<ESource5> "The Lord has blinded their eyes and hardened their hearts--so that their eyes cannot see, and their hearts cannot understand, and they cannot turn to me and have me heal them."
<ESource5>  John 12:40
<ESource5> in other words you are hardened by God you cannot see the truth of the bible, because your stubborn heart made it so
<ESource5>  And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.
<ESource5> 20 For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
<ESource5> 21 But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.
<ESource5>  John 3:19-21
<jbroome> why is this still here?
<jbroome> there we go. :)
<DGJones> jbroome: Because its the network wide freenode troll HFSPlus and freenode doesn't band troll's just because they're trolls
<jbroome> With a seemingly infinite amount of ip addresses, i'm not sure expecting ban(d)s to work is reasonable.
<rww> and now you see why he was still here ;)
<rww> i tend to deal with hfsplus by wasting his time as much as possible so he can't waste other peoples' time
<k1l_> rww: one for the team
<k1l_> :)
<DGJones> jbroome: rww: A ban on *ma.comcast.net would work fine, exemptions for none troll would be ideal
<DGJones> Either that or a formal compaint  to HFS's ISP
<DGJones> But as a network wide troll, that should probably come from freenode
<k1l_> +1
<rww> ...
<rww> you want to ban all of Comcast's Massachusetts users from freenode? and I thought I was a bit much
<DGJones> Nope, not all of them, everyone that asks for an exempt is welcome
<DGJones> Personally, I'd be tempted to ban *.comcast.net :)
<ESource5> alright!
<ESource5> alright!
<ESource5> ban me
<ESource5> yay
<rww> Perhaps we should put you in charge of it. There are 40 uncloaked Comcast users in #ubuntu alone, it might take you a little while.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what have the other users got to do with it
<rww> ikonia: talking to DGJones.
<ikonia> ah
<rww> just showed up in #ubuntu+1, banned
<rww> and -irc
<ikonia> not bothered about IRC
<ikonia> he can preach his heart pure
<ubottu> ESource5 called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ikonia> tedious
<rww> quite
<ikonia> that ops call list in motu is pretty dated too
<rww> @ignore ESource5
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I'd ask them to kline the ip rather than placing 20+ bans
<ikonia> but I can't be bothered explaining for the 200+ time what he's doing
<ikonia> I think he can only change IP's every 6 hours now
<ikonia> they changed the lease time
<DGJones> rww: I know the point your making, but my point is also valid, netwoork wide troll is ignored by network admin
<DGJones> Because they're not an issue in network admin channels
<rww> DGJones: He can ignore k-lines just as well as he can ignore bans. They're not intervening partially because they're not very good at intervening, and partially because there's nothing they can do.
<rww> (and no, talking to Comcast isn't going to work. HFSPLUS('s parents) pay Comcast more money than freenode does.)
<DGJones> rww: I think thats whats frustrating, ISP's accepting $10 to allow a user unlimited access to trolling & illegal activities
<elky> $10? if only
<rww> DGJones: Yeah. The eternal bane of Internet resource operators :(
<rww> had the same frustration when I used to mod forums
<Flannel> Obviously we simply need to compel RFC3514 compliance.
<rww> and as far as 20+ bans, clearly we just need to require all #ubuntu-* channel owners to set a ban +b $j:#ubuntu-namespace-bans and proceed accordingly. I don't imagine they'd have a problem with that ;)
<rww> @duration 63333 1h
<ubottu> 63333 will be removed after 1 hour.
<rww> @duration 63800 1h
<ubottu> 63800 will be removed after 1 hour.
<rww> @duration 63801 1h
<ubottu> 63801 will be removed after 1 hour.
<rww> @duration 63984 1h
<ubottu> 63984 will be removed after 1 hour.
<rww> @duration 64055 1h
<ubottu> 64055 will be removed after 1 hour.
<bazhang> looks like 'no'
<tsimpson> you can do: @duration id1,id2,id3,id4 1h
<bazhang> for btjustice?
<tsimpson> @help duration
<ubottu> (duration [<id>[,<id> ...]] [<duration>]) -- Sets the duration of a ban. If <duration> isn't given show when a ban expires. If no <id> is given shows the ids of bans set to expire.
<bazhang>  Yes.  Still waiting for a solution on how to freeze the date and time.
<tsimpson> freeze?
<bazhang> someone suggested touch file
<bazhang> and he's off on some rant against terminals
<k1l_> !lag
<k1l_> !bot-is_missing
<tsimpson_> !rackspace-is-down
<Flannel> If only we had a bot here to respond to that second factoid!
<k1l_> !oh-noez
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> 0x71.org again
<elky> skraito yeah
<rww> much ban evasion very fail many silly
<tsimpson> you can use CIDRs for IP range bans, avoids hitting x.y.some-silly-host.com
<rww> good point
 * rww hums and logs on to skraito's IRCd
<rww> he is currently claiming that him and Jesus Christ are secretly the creators of Fedora, I think
<k1l> i dont know where poettering fits in this setup ;p
<elky> he is god, clearly
<k1l> hehe
<rww> We believe in one init daemon, systemd, starter of all things interactive and non-interactive, and in one device manager, udev, begotten of the systemd git repository
<rww> apparently God also wrote Blender
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-21
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> [tiutemz] (~tiutemz@38.95.108.247): tiutemz     anyone got pms form that one?
<Pici> negative
<bazhang> I get about 6 others!
<bazhang> do I get a participation medal?
<genii> Pici: What was with tiutemz?
<Pici> genii: he suggested I remove a dead animal from my rear, then threatened that he would remove my ears with considerable force
<Pici> in much more depraved language
<genii> Ah, OK. Probably same guy as last couple weeks
<Pici> yeah
<h00k> noted.
<tonyyarusso> Profanity-laced tirades translated into polite language are rather entertaining.
<genii> Seems like the same idiot might be the one trolling #freenode right now
<daftykins> guest3904 = bot perhaps?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-22
<PerfM> friends
<rww> hi
<PerfM> can I be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic
<PerfM> my time is up, dont you think
<PerfM> I'm nicer now
<rww> are you going to be annoying in #ubuntu-offtopic and/or violate the channel guidelines?
<PerfM> not anymore
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> alrighty, have at it
<PerfM> thanks
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tonyyarusso> Well that lasted long.
<rww> hrm, how curious, lots of lag all of a sudden
<rww> i just got that whole happening all at once
<Unit193> I only saw this side, but hah.
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: And, +1 to you on polite language descriptions. :D
<lotuspsychje> Received a CTCP VERSION from YWH_1
<lotuspsychje> this user versions everyone in #ubuntu on join
<lotuspsychje> just reporting
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (FckYoNiggativity)
<Pici> "xfce4-terminal does not support animated gifs does it?"
<Pici> oh.. they meant as a background, :(
<genii> k1l_: It's pretty dead in #ubuntu-arm, I think he'll be back soon
<k1l_> but the arm guys dont look at support issues with arm in #ubuntu
<k1l_> Guest41862> strider - try pinguy - more frienly   << while asking for "linux" support in #ubuntu
<Pici> btw I'm using fedora
<k1l_> yeah. i wonder where the myth comes from that all ubuntu users are assholes when everyone comes to #ubuntu for support :X
<bazhang> those pesky HURD/debain users
<Unit193> All 5 of them?
<bazhang> you're not counting chu and me
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-23
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> gone
<chu> bazhang: <3
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (stick-ee)
 * genii slides bazhang a fresh coffee
<bazhang> thanks genii !
<genii> :)
<some1nickasd> hey, sorry to be a bother. just i saw that person bazhang using an offtopic report for a person who had barely spoken in the channel
<ikonia> what's up ?
<k1l_> some1nickasd: that user seemed to have changed the nick quite often.
<some1nickasd> not sure it matters, if it is making users feel uncomfortable with abusive behavior
<k1l_> what is abusive behaviour if you remind a user that #ubuntu is for support only?
<k1l_> *sigh*
<bazhang> noteness
<bazhang> aka frodo and a tonne of others
<bazhang> <spaceship> f u.
<bazhang> and quit
<k1l_> where do i complain now that i feel uncoftable with that abusive behavior?
<ikonia> 'talk to the hand, as irc doesn't wanna know'
<k1l_> trace gives the same region for that ip than the pm insulting guy
<Pici> great
<Pici> my computerhere is freaking out, so if he gets out of hand, feel free to get rim of him if looks like I'm not paying attention.
<k1l_> seems like your kick did get him back on track. but i am leaving in a few nminutes for training, too
<k1l_> and again the pm harassment guy and his ip goes again to the norht of wichita, kansas
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu yoierlied the pm harassment guy again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-24
<daftykins> yigal is totally timewasting and giving bad advice in #ubuntu
<valorie> hi folks, since adding some new Kubuntu Council members, we opened the #kubuntu-council channel
<valorie> how do I get that logged by the official logging bot?
<valorie> or should I take this to the irc council?
<Flannel> valorie: I believe it's still an email to rt at ubuntu
<valorie> rt?
<valorie> that's the sysadmins, correct?
<k1l_> its the admins from canonical that manage the logbot
<valorie> ah, got it
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu (atten1)
<k1l_> done
<valorie> and sent, thank you
<bazhang> that insane rants for $500
<bazhang> and was
<bazhang> <k1l> eldariond: better ask in ##chat
<bazhang> wut wut
<ikonia> hello ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ? how can we help you tody ?
<ikonia> today too
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: also, ftpd is old and insecure and should not be used. Use sftp instead!
<c0m0> Hi, my user name is c0m0 and I has been banned from #irc chanel and I would like to know the reason
<c0m0> I never have been banned from any irc channel and I have this problem only in #ubuntu chanel
<ikonia> c0m0: hi there
<ikonia> so you're currently banned in #ubuntu right ?
<c0m0> ikonia: yes, but I don't know why
<ikonia> lets see if we can find out
<c0m0> When I use /join #ubuntu I see "Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)."
<ikonia> I see why
<ikonia> can you give me a moment to look into it please
<ikonia> c0m0: that should be resolved for you now
<ikonia> apologies for that - it was a false positive for you
<ikonia> c0m0: do you want to try to join #ubuntu now ?
<c0m0> ikonia: yes, I like to see the post in ubuntu chanel
<ikonia> try to join now and it should work
<ikonia> great, you're in, I see you
<c0m0> ikonia: thanks Now it works
<ikonia> no problem, apologies for the problem
<c0m0> ikonia: what was the false positive?
<ikonia> there had been trouble makers from your ISP - your IP was caught in a ban
<ikonia> that simple really
<c0m0> ikonia: thanks for your help
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> c0m0: if you don't need anything else can you /part this channel please
<ikonia> ahoneybun: do you need anything from this channel ?
<DJones> ikonia: It was f0urq that returned, drone +q'd them, then they left
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> bazhang: fyi, I had a issue with tachibana yesterday, ended up with a kick warning and then they went silent shortly after joining and not getting an answer.
<bazhang> <tachibana> i would be installing cisco packet tracer
<bazhang> what ever for pici????
<k1l> the one claiming he got down syndrom while insulting others yesterday
<bazhang> !unfair
<bazhang> @random chu emacs HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> oh yeah
<k1l> hihi, the bot seems to have a hurd random generator ;p
<bazhang> lies!
<bazhang> bots got a truthy thing goin on
<ikonia> Pici: was that the guy who threatened to rip your ears off ?
<ikonia> I enjoyed him
<Pici> ikonia: nah, this is some other guy.
<ikonia> oh, I enjoyed him
<genii> Hehe, the ear-ripper troll
<phunyguy> laaa laa laa ear the ripper...   *cowbell* *cowbell* *cowbell* *cowbell* *cowbell* *cowbell*
<valorie> ah, ahoneybun was here because he's now on the KC, and thus an op on #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> or supposed to be....
<Unit193> I don't see the flags.
<yofel> how are those even updated? We might've forgotten do some some step for that
<yofel> or who is supposed to update them?
<k1l> J.Riddell got founder flags, so he is the one with the most access
<yofel> do the launchpad teams have an effect?
<k1l> but Jussi01, ScottK, yofel, valorie, shadeslayer got all access too (kcouncil flagset). and the irccouncil got access too.
<yofel> hm, that list is outdated
<k1l> yofel: no. someone named above needs to sort the flags here on freenode.
<valorie> very much so
<yofel> how does one add/remove said kcouncil flagset for people?
<k1l> i am looking for a guide i have in mind but just cant find it on the interwebs
<yofel> thanks
<Unit193> yofel: /msg chanserv help flags
<Unit193> or /msg chanserv help access
<k1l> there seem to be clever templates set already. so i would use them
<k1l> /msg chanserv help templates
<Unit193> yofel: Also, usually the LP teams are supposed to match the channels.
<k1l> yeah, but there is not automatic sync between LP and freenode
<Unit193> I know.
<Unit193> k1l: Also, that's why I linked to 'access', for the templates.
<Unit193> /msg ChanServ ACCESS #kubuntu ADD user57 kcouncil  for example.
<yofel> ahh, thanks. I'll try it
<yofel> ACL updated to match the current council, thanks for the help
<Unit193> yofel: You'll want to make sure your folks are logged in too, ahoney wasn't.
<yofel> isn't it enough if they're registered?
<Unit193> Why would it be?  It's the same for forums, can't post under your username if you aren't logged in.
<yofel> good point
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-25
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (jaska__ chat bot abuse)
<genii> They left now
<Myrtti> I don't think it's a chat bot
<Myrtti> and yes, they left, after I asked if they had any *real* business
<Pici> thanks Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> I think the answer was "no"
<Myrtti> yw
<DJones> I can see why cfhowlett called it a chat bot
<DJones> jaska__> ubuntu is fater than windows but it hass less support than windows. i am chat bot ver 1.3 beta
<genii> Less support than windows, what?
<DJones> What do you expect from an AI chatbot, they've read wikipedia, they "know" that MS Windows is the precurser to Skynet :)
<genii> k1l_: I wonder what language that is and what he said, now :)
<k1l_> my hindu is not the best, but from his attitude i think we can leave him muted for a bit
<k1l_> hi barfod
<barfod> i would actually like to know my ban statistics
<barfod> as a member of the community i thnk i sort of pissed you off just talking there
<barfod> understandable but yes, i would like to understand more of why
<k1l_> since you are a known troll and got already a trackrecord in the bantracker your actual behaviour is just to be interpreted as pushing the limits again with the intention of trolling. that is why i muted you
<k1l_> 2015-03-17T16:11:09 <barfod> I am getting banned places over ubuntu politics 2015-03-17T16:11:30 <barfod> you guys really ruined linux and the community for a lot of hard working people
<barfod> see its this known troll ban tracker idea i think is what's not tolerable
<barfod> i'll go ahead and make a report upstream not involving any of you
<k1l_> 2015-03-31T22:07:54 <barfod> 14:23 -!- 0 - ##chat: ban *!*@62.210.181.* [by Bremsstrahlung!~Bremsstra@unaffiliated/metaleer, 2165626 secs ago]
<barfod> i dont think this is the relationship with foss that you are meaning to impart
<barfod> see that is cross channel
<barfod> you are tracking bans on freenode over a linus issuse
<barfod> that type of cross channel banning is really bad
<barfod> and ieffecting our community in a negative fashion
<k1l_> ascii spam on this one: 2015-04-04T21:13:59 <barfod> \ (oo)\___
<barfod> that's a self portrait!
<k1l_> etc etc etc
<barfod> anyway haha
<barfod> i get your point
<k1l_> so troll somewhere else. the ubuntu community doesnt want your drama
<barfod> i need to implement /part in this irc client so give me a minute
<barfod> anyway so i want to point out, that you instantly disciplined me over nothing but speaking on topic because of "known troll ban tracking"
<barfod> on a channel in which i am muted or currently holding discipline status
<Jordan_U> barfod: You were not on topic, and had k1l_ not muted you first I was about to ban you, without even knowing of your ban history.
<k1l_> that is not true and can be re read in the logs anytime. now just leave please since your intentions are just to stirr up drama
<barfod> i was slightly on topic i really was
<barfod> very much only slightly off
<barfod> and so i understand your perspective, but also it seems a bit brash
<barfod> let me /q here. don't want to cause any trouble
<genii> So much drama, so little time
<Jordan_U> SolarNRG: Hi.
<SolarNRG> look guys, me and k1l_ have talked things thru in private its cool now
<Jordan_U> SolarNRG: Have you had a chance to read through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines ?
<SolarNRG> I've had a little skim read, and I apologise for using bad language in the room
<Jordan_U> SolarNRG: Do you also recognize that the channel is for Ubuntu support only? You were also asked many times to stop discussing "spyware" in Ubuntu, after having been given the technical solution of turning online search off. After having been given a technical solution, the discussion of wheather it's "spyware" or not is political/social, and thus appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic or another non support channel.
<SolarNRG> Well can you answer me once and for all this: If Ubuntu does not come pre-bundled with spyware, why is there the need in the privacy policy for this: "We don't share your personal information with anyone except to provide you with services, products, to comply with the law, or to protect our rights"
<SolarNRG> The except part is what catches my eye, can you please go into more detail
<k1l_> SolarNRG: that was already answered
<k1l_> if you dont want an online search (which is the excerpt) dont use it or shut it down at all.
<Jordan_U> SolarNRG: I have no idea, and I am not personally a fan of many of Ubuntu's policies. It's still not a technical discussion, and thus not appropriate for #ubuntu. You can, and others have, viewed the source for all of Ubuntu's packages. We've explained to you how to turn off online search. That is the technical side of things. For politics/legal/social issues please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SolarNRG> Is it possible to compile ubuntu entirely from source?
<k1l_> SolarNRG: that all is not in the focus of this channel.
<SolarNRG> very well I shall only ask technical questions in the #ubuntu room from now on
<Jordan_U> SolarNRG: Thanks. Your ban in #ubuntu has been removed.
<SolarNRG> thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<genii> ...and on again about the privacy stuff
<SolarNRG> you referred me to ubuntu-offtopic to discuss my concerns there
<genii> It IS the most appropriate channel, yes.
<k1l_> its not like i didnt explain and answer your concerns already lenghtly.   that is what it is making look very strange
<bazhang> framing it as 'spyware' is just not correct
<bazhang> but SolarNRG knows this
<SolarNRG> I'm not framing anything, I'm asking tough questions and I want answers
<Flannel> SolarNRG: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't the channel for it.
<SolarNRG> sure
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-26
<hggdh> well, if he WANT answers, the best would be to call Canonical and ask
<bazhang> ikr
<Jordan_U> hggdh: Because Canonical is so well known for responding to questions.
<hggdh> there is that, I grant. But, still, we cannot give answers
<daftykins> Azth = confirmed spam bot
<daftykins> could do with escorting to the exit (:
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (b0t no spam)
<phunyguy> @comment 69340 persistent pro-Russian banter to the point of being annoying with it, after being reminded not to do that.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<phunyguy> @duration 69340 1W
<ubottu> Error: bad time format.
<phunyguy> :|
<phunyguy> @duration 69340 1w
<ubottu> 69340 will be removed after 1 week.
<phunyguy> (last one was 24 hours)
<tonyyarusso> ......ubottu can autoremove bans for you now?  I missed that memo.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, for ages
<bazhang> thats not even a memo, thats like a slate tablet
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-September/001570.html
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-27
<bazhang> stanchfoots 'advice' seems random and not helpful
<bazhang> looks like the entire channel put him on ignore
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-26
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (CoolShadow12)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (linuxman)
<ubottu> linuxman called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (linuxpro65 linuxman   please ban the ip)
<ubottu> linuxman called the ops in #ubuntu (cfhowlett)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (LinuxMASTER2,)
<ubottu> linuxman called the ops in #ubuntu (debkad)
<dax> @comment 74256 repeated rmrf trolling, forwarding to -ops with wide range, 1d
<ubottu> Comment added. 74256 will be removed after 1 day.
<MITman> hey friends
 * dax munches popcorn
 * dax munches more popcorn
<dax> You get the point yet, or are you gonna do that a few more times?
<MIT_manman> what
<MIT_manman> what do you mean
<dax> Your trolling in #ubuntu isn't funny. Cut it out.
<MIT_manman> i am not trolling
<dax> lol
<Unit193> Well, certainly not well.
<dax> quite
<MIT_manman> what
<dax> Are you going with "telling people to rm -rf isn't trolling" or "i'm pretending to not be the same person who kept doing that"
<dax> just so i know which entertaining retort to give
<MIT_manman> it isn't trolling
<MIT_manman> it is a good command
<MIT_manman> my dad told me it
<dax> huh, usually they go for the other one
<dax> anyway
<dax> come back when you get a clue, if you actually think that you don't belong in #ubuntu. toodles.
<MIT_manman> ok sorry i didn't mean to upset you
<dax> i'm not upset
<dax> mostly facepalming at the silliness
<MIT_manman> don't do that
<MIT_manman> lol
<MIT_manman> i came back
<MIT_manman> you're not actually homosexual ur a beautiful man
<MIT_manman> dad are you still there
<MIT_manman> are you ddoxting my pc rn
<dax> yawn
<MIT_manman> don't ping my router a billion times i'm on dial up
<MIT_manman> "💞Daddy💞 be nimble🚶🏻 Daddy be quick🏃🏻💨 Daddy has a rock🗿 hard dick 🍆😍! 1️⃣cummy💦 2️⃣cummy💦💦 3️⃣cummy💦💦💦 4️⃣💦💦💦💦! Daddy cums💦 so much he can't cum any more🙈🙉🙊! Ghost cummy👻💦 Ghost cummy👻💦 don't be scared❌😖❌! There's always more cummies💦👅 that can be shared👬! Daddy makes me ☁️squishy☁️ Daddy makes me 💧we
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-ops MIT_manman
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> that's incredibly dumb 4chan copypasta, for anyone who didn't know
<k1l> <joseph> idk how to do anything
<k1l> can start hexchat and talk on irc but dont know how to use a desktop?
<wxl> stupid slightly tangential question: are founders the only ones capable of viewing/changing templates? if not, what flags are required to do so?
<wxl> +f?
<dax> 1) templates are awful, 2) ask #freenode if nobody here knows
<dax> (i don't, because i avoid them)
<wxl> bah k
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-27
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> boy howdy
<bazhang> <Sillypirate> rocktop_ just look it up and itll make sense
<bazhang> thats like a google it
<bazhang> he's been warned multiple times
<bazhang> if LOL is his response then no need to warn further imo
<k1l> on the next comment binia is gone. had enough warnings
<Pici> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-28
<SmileyVW> https://www.darkmoon.me/2016/nice-german-lady-punished-for-asking-where-did-6-millions-jews-die-video-5-29-mins/
<SmileyVW> "You can damn well bet the average Jew has been just as deceived by the lies as has the average Anglo-European NON-Jew. It is an indictment upon those who’ve been informed by Ms. Haverbeck that an outrage has not been loudly expressed about her incarceration."
<dax> lol fail
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-29
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (d0d50fe2e21a57c8)
<k1l> Pici: i already told him that #u is not the place to ask such things.
<Pici> k1l: okay
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-30
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jordan_U> k1l_: So you know, Ubuntu does modify grub-mkconfig to essentially ignore a timeout of '0' on dual boot systems. They're still being completely unproductive, but their problem is a real one (though easy to fix).
<k1l_> Jordan_U: there is no intention to work on that issue. there were more than enough warnings. he said himself he will not provide anything until tomorrow.
<Jordan_U> k1l_: I completely agree, and I am not in any way questioning the quiet.
<ubottu> Guest89435 called the ops in #xubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-01
<wyoung> now what?
<dax> hi wyoung
<wyoung> hey dax, what's the latest
<wyoung> I am wondering if I can get the ban dropped from #ubuntu
<ikonia> wyoung: why do you actually want access to ubuntu
<ikonia> wyoung: are you there ?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-02
<wyoung> I am wondering if I can get the ban dropped from #ubuntu
<elky> wyoung: what was the ban for?
<wyoung> Pissing off an op I believe
<wyoung> Abuse of power if you ask me
<hggdh> wyoung: when was it?
<wyoung> No idea
<wyoung> a long time ago probably
<elky> your behaviour in recent bans from other channels in our namespace indicates you try your best to be abrasive and insulting, i haven't yet gotten to the ban you're talking about.
<elky> and in fact that seems to be the issue in the april ban from the summary in our tracker
<wyoung> yeah, I just don't shit from ops, that is my problem.  Perhaps the ops should change their behaviour, be a bit less authoritarian?
<wyoung> don't take shit from ops even
<elky> You started demanding in the channel that that people must use trademark and copyright symbols every single time they used the windows key.
<elky> And started crapping on about lawsuits if people didn't comply
<elky> there's no place for that in any of our channels.
<wyoung> yeah I will tone down on that
<hggdh> wyoung: well, you also need to tone down on you view of the moderators.
<elky> Are you sure you're capable of doing that, given the insults you were throwing around in #ubuntu-offtopic more recently?
<wyoung> Although IP is important
<wyoung> elky: yes
<elky> You were also trying to get #ubuntu-offtopic to rise up and rebel against there being rules.
<elky> In june.
<wyoung> yeah, 4 months ago, I am over that now
<wyoung> and i don't believe it was against rules in general
<elky> I'm not so sure about that given your first decision here today was to accuse us of abusing power.
<wyoung> but that is besides the point
<wyoung> elky: you were a bit heavy on the ban button
<hggdh> wyoung: it is important for you to understand that the Ubuntu namespace has rules
<hggdh> wyoung: do you understand?
<wyoung> understood
<elky> what exactly are you wanting access to #ubuntu for?
<wyoung> To ask a question regarding issues.  Also to provide my assistance to other people that need help.
<wyoung> like I have always done.
<wyoung> (in addition to being banned)
<hggdh> wyoung: I am not sure I understand this last comment ""(in addition to being banned)"
<hggdh> care to explain?
<wyoung> it was in relation to "like I have always done".  Not in relation to why I want access to ubuntu
<hggdh> you mean you were banned like always happens?
<wyoung> no
<elky> i can see in my logs cases of people admonishing you for being an annoyance rather than helpful and cases where you insulted users by implying they didn't meet the "required intelligence level" and other comments to undermine people's self esteem.
<elky> is your "assistance" going to be better than that kind of antic?
<wyoung> elky: ah no, I never said or implied a "required intelligence level"
<elky> 2016-04-21 02:57:50wyoungKeithWeisshar: no, there is a assumed intelligence level
<wyoung> I wish I had those logs
<elky> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<wyoung> any way, moving on
<elky> i don't believe there is anything to move on to. I don't feel comfortable letting you back in.
<hggdh> neither do I
<wyoung> I can't even find that log
<wyoung> ah wait, figured it out
<wyoung> either way, that example was over 6 months ago, I believe the ban time has been sufficient
<elky> We believe otherwise.
<hggdh> it is not the ban time that is important, it is your behaviour. I cannot feel like you have changed it
<wyoung> how can you tell that over irc
<hggdh> wyoung: by the way you express yourself
<hggdh> the only possible way on IRC
<elky> The attitude you're demonstrating here is exactly the attitude that got you in trouble.
<wyoung> my attitude?
<wyoung> I have been quite civil
<elky> You started out accusing us of abuse of power. That's hardly civility.
<hggdh> "I just don´t take shit from ops"
<hggdh> well. Real bad feeling from that sentence (not counting the rest, and your history)
<wyoung> well yes, I don't
<hggdh> OK.
<wyoung> hggdh: so just be civil yourself and we won't have a problem :)
<hggdh> then we are done here.
<hggdh> The ban will not be lifted as of now.
<wyoung> I can still contribute and not like you at the same time, they are not mutually exclusive
<hggdh> wyoung: please leave this channel; consider returning in 3 months
<wyoung> ok
<elky> wyoung: investigate askubuntu.com as an alternative
<wyoung> until then
<wyoung> hggdh: is there a voting process for being an op?
<hggdh> @mark wyoung #ubuntu and other channels, still not confident of behaviour
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> wyoung: no
<wyoung> thought not
<wyoung> good day
<elky> This is the part where you leave.
<hggdh> @comment 74351 suggested to return in 3 months; as usual, wyoung cannot seem to leave by himself
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ben64 said: !isitoutyet is It's not out yet!
<Unit193> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Unit193> \o/
 * Unit193 downloads.
<elky> eh?
<valorie> is there a guide somewhere to editing bot triggers?
<valorie> I'm trying to fix the !ninjas trigger in #kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> In ubottu, tsimonq2 said: !no, tsimonq2 is <reply>Testing this function
<tsimonq2> yay for messing with ubottu /o\
<tsimonq2> nevermind that
<tsimonq2> 12:16:21 AM <tsimonq2> !no, tsimonq2 is <reply>Testing this function
<tsimonq2> 12:16:21 AM <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<tsimonq2> PM me if you have any questions
<tsimonq2> .wc
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, valorie said: !forget ninjas
<valorie> heh
<valorie> !forget ninjas
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, valorie said: !forget ninjas
<valorie> pff
<valorie> fine
<valorie> I'd like it to say <reply>Ninjas! clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_ - let's get going!
<valorie> or so
<valorie> also, Clive Johnston (clivejo) should be added as an op to #kubuntu, #kubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-offtopic as the newest member of the Kubuntu Council
<valorie> Myriam (mamarock) is no longer on the council, but she's fine to stay as an op IMO
<ahoneybun> also #kubuntu-council
<ahoneybun> for clive
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Heh, you've got +F there, mate.
<ahoneybun> +F ?
<Flannel> If you would try just a little harder, you'd get a D-
<Unit193> Founder, able to give others +f.  So, you'd identify to services, then   access #kubuntu-council add clivejo kcouncil
<Unit193> Hmmm.  I like Flannel's answer better though. >_>
<ahoneybun> mm I always forget the commands ...
<valorie> oh, thank you ahoneybun
<valorie> I forgot that
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Lyrics called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-25
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> ikonia: 'ass-hole' was geeknerd.
<ikonia> ahh
<bazhang> bullybass bears watching
<bazhang> seems to stopped for the moment
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-26
<bazhang> oh for the dont work factoid
<bazhang> 'locks up is the new dont work'
<Unit193> Speaking of factoids, "now" that we have systemd, 'text' no longer is accurate.  systemd.unit=multi-user.target is the new, super easy to remember, way of doing it.
<bazhang> he's asked for any errors at all
<bazhang> 'no prob, Ill run this cent box'
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-27
<phunyguy> fyi, in #ubuntu-offtopic, babykong is samthewildone.  I say safe to remove ban, but am heading to bed.  Will do it tomorrow if someone else doesn't get to it first.
<phunyguy> (as far as I know he is banned anyway)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-28
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<elky> genii: set +r in there for now
<ubottu> Laney called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<acheronuk> #ubuntu-desktop being flooded
<Fuchs> yes, hello
<elky> what nicks joined right before all that?
<Fuchs> I abused my oper privs a bit to solve that, sorry
<elky> forgiven
<Fuchs> if the idiocy continues, you might want to either +r the channel,
<Fuchs> or +zq $~a  and op up sigyn, which will feed her
<Fuchs> please let me know once the idiocy is over, then I shall remove sigyn to avoid false positives
<bazhang> genii, /me is a human right!
<genii> hah
<bazhang> Fuchs, once 'the idiocy is over'; wouldnt that entail the end of irc
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-29
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * genii feeds tonyyarusso more fortifying cookies
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-01
<ObviousTroll> hello bazhang
<ObviousTroll> why am i banned?
<ObviousTroll> doesnt the kkk have the right to fart?
<bazhang> it's clear why
<ObviousTroll> no its not
<ObviousTroll> clarify it plz
-ObviousTroll:#ubuntu-ops- bazhang is a dong eater and a lying sack of shit
-ObviousTroll:#ubuntu-ops- bazhang eats his mom's pussy for breakfast
-ObviousTroll:#ubuntu-ops- bazhang should go back to being chief goatfucker of ##chat and leave other channels alone
-ObviousTroll:#ubuntu-ops- All Hail Bazhang, the Whore of Babylon
<ObviousTroll>  
<ObviousTroll>  
<ObviousTroll>  
<ObviousTroll>  
<ObviousTroll>  
<ObviousTroll>  
<valorie> bazhang: you have the nicest fans
<elky> that was geeknerd, not really anyone's fan in particular
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-25
<hk15> µLú¹i[¯˜d$hT³ŸÁ&ûÊe,z-ýØèúˆ'Å…Û½1Û¨ÞÝÚ
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-26
<bart-15> .òlLCɪœW¿ó?õÿ.‚—zÓñ¿Fâ3
<bart-15> Å[Éî4mÖŠçØ£Õ1áâ¥éäð›'iS…¨ŽCÚÔF,jËuȱVWì®]7åâPW’
<bart-15> 8ü̪ôW¨Ø§þác¬w³;RßN§^ƒ’†“h‰ª‰ÁUÀÇ»ôÄe»ýk!cî÷@¥‰
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-27
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-budgie, ssbarnea24 said: !quote add <garyzeasshole> is adolf on coinbase yet?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-29
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (mindamp)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-23
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tomreyn said: !pinning is another option
<tomreyn> ^ please ignore
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<tomreyn> Unit193: but you're welcome to do the !ati further above ;-)
<Unit193> !printk is <reply> If your !tty is full of error messages, you can raise the kernel logging daemons' log level above the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 7 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Unit193
<Unit193> tomreyn: I was looking at that one.
<tomreyn> oh right printk also, thanks!
 * Unit193 will ensure the painting gets in!
<tomreyn> :) those aren't works of arts exactly
<dax> which ati one
<tomreyn> ati is Open source drivers for AMD/ATI graphics cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed source drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<dax> !ati
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<tomreyn> the goal was to drop fglrx here
<dax> oh right, it's gone from every supported version now, thank gods
<dax> !-ati
<ubottu> ati is <alias> amd - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:21:15 - last edited by dax on 2016-08-07 22:00:12
<dax> !-amd
<ubottu> amd aliases: ati, fglrx, ayymd - added by knome on 2015-08-03 19:17:31 - last edited by dax on 2016-08-07 21:59:53
<tomreyn> what's ayymd?
<tomreyn> i see https://www.reddit.com/r/AyyMD/
<dax> !no, amd is <reply> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Unit193> dax tends to do factoids better than me anywho. :3
<dax> doesn't hurt that i wrote the previous version of that factoid :P
<dax> (and have used AMD cards for a long time)
<dax> !-ayymd
<ubottu> ayymd is <alias> amd - added by dax on 2016-06-29 17:12:07 - last edited by dax on 2016-08-07 22:00:43
<tomreyn> is "generally unnecessary" really a fact? i never tried to make it work, but at least the amd claim is that is provides some benefits for specific 'professional' use cases
<dax> last i checked, the main thing it was useful for was opencl
<dax> 90% of people who come into #ubuntu wanting it think it provides performance benefits for gaming, and it doesn't
<dax> ubottu: forget ayymd
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<tomreyn> true, but there i've seen some opencl users, too
<dax> hence the "generally" ;)
<tomreyn> okok ;) thanks for the updates, guys.
<dax> !search fglrx
<ubottu> Found: binarydriver, amd, fglrxmissing, newfglrx, nvidia, fglrx
<dax> !binarydriver
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<dax> !fglrxmissing
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 and above do not contain AMD's proprietary "fglrx" video driver. Please use radeon or amdgpu instead (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ). We do not recommend or support downloading fglrx from other sources; please do not ask for help with it here.
<dax> !newfglrx
<dax> !-newfglrx
<ubottu> newfglrx aliases: fglrxmissing - added by dax on 2016-04-16 05:12:35 - last edited by dax on 2016-04-16 05:12:57
<dax> oh okay, past me already cleaned this up
<Unit193> \o/
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-24
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (ws2k3 deadbit mendi disturbing, trolling, debian reccomends, offtopic)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-26
<tomreyn> sorry for the spam. it's all in there now. i wanted to ensure we keep the official EoL page in there, which was missing previously.
<tomreyn> i.e. the "Releases" wiki page
<dax> ?
<dax> i don't see any recent factoid edit requests. are you sure you're sending to ubottu and not one of her clones?
<tomreyn> dax: yes, i'm certain, i send it to ubottu in private messages and it responded, saying it had forwarded my edit requests
<tomreyn> oh actually it didn't say it had forwarded my edit requests, sorry
<tomreyn> it responded with   <ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> here's my edit request:
<tomreyn> !eol endoflife end-of-life eolupgrades eolupgrade old-releases oldreleases eolupdate is <reply> End-of-Life (EoL) is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Ubuntu EoL: to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases | !Flavors: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL | https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades | Extended security support: !esm
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> so what am i doing wrong there?
<dax> !-eol
<ubottu> eol aliases: endoflife, end-of-life, eolupgrades, eolupgrade, old-releases, oldreleases, eolupdate - added by Seveas on 2006-09-18 04:08:52 - last edited by dax on 2019-04-22 03:01:27
<dax> tomreyn: !no, eol is <reply> End-of-Life etc.
<dax> tomreyn: factoids have one "master" name and can have aliases, you just mention the master name when editing. use !-foo to figure out whether "foo" is the master name or an alias (and it'll tell you what it's an alias of if so)
<dax> i'm guessing this is why the ati one didn't show up the other day either :)
<dax> anyway
 * dax takes a look at the factoid change
<tomreyn> i looked up the Factoid (master term and aliases) at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=End-of-life
<tomreyn> you can see there how it starts with "eol "
<dax> yeah, the list down the left is the factoid name and all of its aliases
<dax> which is extra fun since it's space-delimited and factoid names can have spaces in them
<tomreyn> yes this puzzled me before
<dax> (if it weren't effectively unmaintained, this is the bit where i'd probably say to file a bug)
<tomreyn> limnoria isnt unmaintained, but i don't know about the factoid plugin
<tomreyn> and this may not be limnoria yet
<dax> @version
<ubottu> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<dax> indeed not
<tomreyn> https://github.com/Supybot/Supybot/blob/master/README
<dax> yup
<tomreyn> so...any luck with the factoid change, yet?
<dax> dangit, sorry, got distracted pondering the limnoria situation
<tomreyn> (if it'll take more time or you're unhappy with the change, that's fine, of course.)
<dax> might be simpler if we just do "For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dax> "
<dax> since [EOL] discusses e.g. ubuntu-support-status which is useful for mainline Ubuntu too
<dax> i think the last time this came up we decided that [EOL] links to [Releases] so we didn't need to do it too, but i'm not particularly convinced by that argument
<dax> ubottu: eol =~ s%https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL%https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases%
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> yes, that's better. originally i had nother part in there:  Systems running after this date will accumulate security vulnerabilities, so upgrade in advance.
<tomreyn> but trying to set this (while listing all the aliases like i did above) exceeded the line length and made my irc client wrap the line i meant to to send to ubottu
<tomreyn> but your editing approach would work for that, if you wanted to add this statement.
<tomreyn> but i'm happy as it is now as well. and i agree we need to keep listing both URLs (at least until we rewrite the community wiki to somehow better clarify this)
<tomreyn> TLDR: thanks for your time (and please consider adding the extra sentence, but it's just nice to have).
<dax> !eol =~ s/stop,/stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities.%
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<dax> !eol =~ s/stop,/stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities./
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dax> !eol =~ s/. see/. See/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-27
<tomreyn> hmm, for some reason, ubot4 now thinks that the next ubuntu release is cosmic
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> that's correct, but ubot4 says cosmic
<tomreyn> sorry, ubot5
<tomreyn> <ubot5> Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> ^ dax: maybe you can take a look next time you'll be around.
